# [Sammelthread] Watch Dogs



## TerrorMango (16. Juni 2013)

Liebe PCGH-Community und alle Videospiel-Interessierte, willkommen im Sammelthread zu *Watch Dogs!*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nachdem Ubisoft in den letzten Jahren stark auf bewährte Marken gesetzt hat, soll Watch Dogs nun frischen Wind in die Videospielbranche bringen.
Watch Dogs wird den Spieler ins fiktive Chicago im Jahre 2012 versetzten.
Doch was genau erwartet uns? Das soll der Sammelthread klären!


*Wer steckt dahinter?*

Watch Dogs wird von Ubisoft Montreal entwickelt, dem Studio, das hinter Assassin's Creed und Far Cry steckt


*Worum geht es in der Geschichte von Watch Dogs?*

Am 14. August 2003 gingen die Lichter für 54 Millionen US-Amerikaner an der Nord-Ostküste der USA aus.
In New York State machte sich Panik breit, hunderte wurden verletzt. 11 Personen starben in der Dunkelheit.
Schuld daran war eine Schwachstelle im Stromnetzwerk der USA. Raymond Kenney, ein verärgerter Mitarbeiter des Elektrizitätsanbieters in der Region um New York verschaffte sich Zutritt zum System, setzte einen Virus frei und verschwand.
4 Stunden später überluden sich die Systeme und es kam zum Blackout.

2011 wurde das erste centralOperatingSystem in den USA eingeführt, ctOS. Dieses System kontrolliert die größten Städte der USA, darunter auch Chicago. Es überwacht die Energieversorgung, Verkehrsnetze, Überwachung und Ampeln.
Die Großstädte werden von einem Computer kontrolliert, doch wer kontrolliert den Computer?

Introduction-Trailer der E3 2012

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qs4OcQNOM34


*Wo spielt Watch Dogs?*

Chicago, 2012. 
Aufgrund der steigenden Kriminalitätsrate in städtischen Bereichen und zahlreicher Schwachstellen im System der US-Energieversorgung installierten die Großstädte der USA ein Überwachungssystem, das das britische CCTV übertreffen und perfektionieren sollte. Dieses trägt den namen *ctOS*, wobei ct für central und OS für Operating System, also Betriebssystem stehen soll.
All dies geschah, ohne auf die Privatsphäre der Bürger zu achten. Es ging einzig im Kontrolle der Leute, das Vorhersehen von Straftaten und die Eindämmung der Terrorismus.
In Watch Dogs reagiert die Stadt auf die Taten des Spielers. Je nach dessen Verhalten, bewundern ihn die Leute oder erkennen ihn als Rächer und halten sich von ihm fern. Nachrichtensender im Fernsehen, Internet oder Radio berichten über die bekannten Taten des Spielers und entgegnen ihm dabei entweder mit Respekt oder Verachtung.
Chicago selbst wird von Anfang an frei begehbar sein, die Fähigkeiten des Protagonisten werden jedoch ähnlich wie in Far Cry 3 eingeschränkt, sodass der Spieler, bevor er Zugriff auf seine Fähigkeiten hat, zuerst in eine Serverstation eindringen und eine Virus-ähnliche Software einspeisen.
Daraufhin hat der Spieler in jenem Stadtviertel Zugriff auf seine Fähgkeiten.
Senior Producer teile inzwischen die Ausmaße des virtuellen Chicagos mit.  
So werden Spieler werden in der Lage sein, jedes Fahrzeug mit einem Lenkrad steuern zu können, von LKW bis zu Motorrädern oder Booten. Dies erlaubt es ihnen, die Stadt, die Flüsse, den See und sogar die Grenzen über Chicago hinaus erkunden.

*Was kann der Spieler tun?*

Der Spieler steuert *Aiden Pearce*, einen brillanten Hacker und ehemaligen Verbrecher, dessen kriminelle Vergangenheit in einer brutalen Familientragödie endete. Nun will er Rache an allen Beteiligten nehmen.
Mithilfe des ingame-Smartphones hat der Spieler Zugriff auf Aiden's Fähigkeiten. Es ist möglich, im Vorbeigehen Daten über Passanten zu lesen, wie zum Beispiel Alter, Beruf, Kontostand, monatliches Einkommen und speziell wichtig, die Verbrechenswahrscheinlichkeit. 
Diese gibt an, ob die Person in nächster Zeit aufgrund persönlicher Hintergründe Opfer eines Verbrechens werden könnte oder selbst zum Täter werden könnte.
Das ganze erfährt der Spieler, nachdem er sich in die lokale Serverstation von ctOS eingeklinkt hat.
Die gesamte Stadt wird frei begehbar sein. Es wird, ähnlich wie in Red Dead Redemption Zufallsevents geben, während sich der Spieler durch das fiktive Chicago bewegt. Diese reichen von einfachen Überwachungen bis hin zu Überfällen und Morden.
Das alles hängt wieder mit ctOS zusammen, das die Daten der Passanten auswertet.
Es soll unendliche Events geben, sowie Nebenmissionen, die sich nur einmal spielen lassen.

Der Spieler wird zudem Möglichkeiten zur Manipulation der Stadt haben, indem er Funktionen des ctOS nützt, die normalerweise dem Chicago Police Department vorbehalten sind oder nur in Notfällen eingesetzt werden.
Dazu gehören das Ausfahren von Verkehrspöllern, das Umschalten von Ampeln, das Stoppen von Zügen, die zeitlich begrenzte Deaktivierung von Mobilen Geräten und, im Extremfall, das Überlasten des Stromnetzwerkes der Stadt, sodass Chicago für 30 Sekunden komplett dunkel wird.
Dies alles soll der Spieler immer und überall ausführen können.

Dieser Gameplay-Trailer zeigt eindrucksvoll die Fähigkeiten von Aiden Pearce.
Gegen Ende werden noch ein paar der Online-Funktionen sichtbar, auf die ich später zurückkommen werde.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0v22TUGG_8


*Welche Fahrzeuge und Waffen stehen zur Verfügung?*

Bisher wurde nur bekanntgegeben, dass in Watch Dogs über 65 Fahrzeuge mit realistischem, von aktuellen Rennspielen beeinflusste Handling beeinhalten wird.
Für die Fahrphysik habt sich Ubisoft Montreal mit Ubisoft Reflections zusammengetan, dem Team hinter der preisgekrönten Driver-Reihe, um ein realistisches Fahrgefühl aufkommen zu lassen.

Zu den Waffen wurde nur bisher gesagt, dass mehr als 30 traditionelle Waffen zur Verfügung stehen. Die Schießereien sollen von einer Physiksimulation unterstützt werden, um sich mit aktuellen Shootern zu messen.
In einer Edition des Spieles wurde außerdem eine Waffe vorgestellt.


*Wird Watch Dogs einen Multiplayer beinhalten?*

Der Spieler steht immer in Verbindung mit den Ubi-Servern. Dadurch können andere Spieler, ähnlich wie in Dark Souls, jederzeit das laufende Spiel betreten, jedoch nur, wenn der Spieler sich im Erkundungsmodus befindet, also nicht in einer Mission ist.
Fremde Spieler werden nicht angezeigt, sondern können sich ebenfalls als NPC getarnt, in Chicago frei bewegen. Dabei können sie dem Spieler entweder bei Verfolgungsjagden helfen, indem sie z.B. Verkehrspöller hochfahren. Oder sie stören den Spieler, indem sie die Fähigkeiten von ctOS gegen ihn einwenden.
Wenn der Spieler jedoch einen Eindringling bemerkt, kann er entweder offline gehen, oder den "NPC" erschießen. Der Spieler wird daraufhin wieder in sein eigenes Spiel gebracht.
Weiters werden Tablets und Smartphones in das Spiel eingebunden, sodass bei Bedarf um Hilfe geschrieen werden kann und sich ein Tabletbenutzer dem Spieler anschließen kann und so z.B. Helikopter überlasten oder die obligatorischen Pöller ausfahren kann. 
Ubisoft hat mittlerweile einen Trailer veröffentlicht, in dem die neue Watch Dogs "LIVE" App angekündigt wurde. Mit dieser App soll es möglich sein, in das eigene Spielgeschehen einzugreifen, sowie anderen Spielern zu helfen oder zu schaden, wie es in einigen Trailern gezeigt wurde. Zum wirklichen Nutzen der App wurde noch nichts gesagt, nur das sich Freunde untereinander austauschen können und es wöchentliche Gewinnspiele geben soll.
Die App ist momentan nur in Kanada erhältlich und soll laut einer Pressemeldung seitens Ubisoft kanadischen Spielern ein "eingreifen" in die Entwicklung des Spiels geben.
Am 21.6.13 wurde ein Leak des Multiplayers veröffentlicht. In diesem ist erstmals Gameplay-Material aus der Sicht des Spielers zu sehen. Der Spieler selbst sieht sich als Aiden Pearce, den Eindringenden als NPC. Als der Spieler das Eindringen bemerkt, macht er Jagd auf den Hacker. Im zweiten Teil des Videos sieht man, wie das Eindringen in das System eines anderen Spielers aussieht. 
Das dazugehörige Video finden Sie wie immer in der Trailer-Sektion.
Laut Ubisoft wird Watch Dogs auch konventionelle Multiplayer-Modi bieten, darunter Deathmatch, mehrere 1 vs. 1 Modi aber auch Coop.
Im Coop Modus können bis zu 8 Spieler Chicago durchstreifen und gegen zahlreiche Gangs und die Polizei kämpfen und Rennen fahren.

All das ist selbstverständlich auch Offline möglich, denn Ubisoft hat angekündigt, das sich Watch Dogs auch auch Offline im Einzelspielermodus spielen lassen kann. Dies würde jedoch bedeuten, dass Watch Dogs nicht in den DRM/Onlineplattform-Dienst UPLAY eingebunden wird, was angesichts des Koop-Aspekts und der DRM Politik seitens Ubisoft eher unwahrscheinlich ist.


*Welche Technik benutzt Watch Dogs?*

Watch Dogs setzt auf die *Disrupt*-Engine, ein eigens für den Titel programmiertes Grafikgerüst, das sehr detailreiche Umgebungen erstellen, sowie zahlreiche Objekte gleichzeitig darstellen und wuchtige Explosionen und detaillierte Partikeleffekte auf den Bildschirm erzeugt.
NVIDIA kündigte vollen TXAA, DX11 Support sowie Tessellations-Effekte für Watch Dogs an.


*WeAreData*

Am 25.6. ging eine Seite namens WeAreData online. Darauf war bis zum 27.6. nur ein Countdown zu sehen. An diesem Tag wurde der Inhalt veröffentlicht. Die Seite ist unter Watch_Dogs WeAreData zu finden.
Die Seite zeigt nun Berlin, Paris und London in der Auswahl. Sobald man eine Stadt gewählt hat, werden Informationen zu Verkehr, Kommunikation, öffentlichen Einrichtungen und Social Media gezeigt. So kann man z.B. Ampeln und Kameras (CCTV) innerhalb der Städte lokalisieren. Weiters werden am rechten Bildschirmrand Informationen zu Arbeitslosigkeit, Einwohner, etc. angezeigt.
Auch lässt sich feststellen, wo und wann jemand Twitter, Instagramm, Foursquare oder Flickr benutzt hat und wo gerade Mobiltelefone in Verwendung sind.
Diese Seite soll wiederspiegeln, wie leicht man sich in der heutigen Welt Informationen beschaffen kann. Die Echtheit der gezeigten Daten ist nicht bestätigt.


*Wann erscheint Watch Dogs?*

Relase wurde von Ubisoft auf den 27. Mai 2014 festgesetzt!​

*Systemanforderungen*

Basisanforderungen zu Hard- und Software:


Betriebssystem: Windows Vista (SP2), Windows 7 (SP1) und Windows 8.
Hierbei ist zu beachten, dass nur 64-Bit Systeme unterstützt werden.
DVD-Laufwerk
20GB Festplattenspeicher
DirextX 9.0 kompatible Soundkarte mit aktuellen Treibern
Breitband-Internetverbindung für Online-Modi

Minimale Anforderungen:


DirectX 11.0 kombatible Grafikkarte mit 1 GB VRAM
4-Kern Prozessor
4GB Arbeitsspeicher

Empfohlene Anforderungen


DirectX 11.0 kombatible Grafikkarte mit 2 GB VRAM
8-Kern Prozessor
8GB Arbeitsspeicher
Hier nennt Ubisoft als Beispiel für die CPU einen i7-3770, weswegen mit "8-Kernen" wohl Threads gemeint werden sein!

"Ultra" Anforderungen


Neueste DirectX 11.0 kombatible Grafikkarte mit 2GB VRAM
CPU mit 8 oder mehr Kernen
8GB RAM
Mangos Meinung: Im GPU Bereich halten sich die Anforderungen noch im normalen Bereich, während die empfohlenen CPUs doch sehr hoch angesetzt sind. Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass Watch Dogs auf einem i5 auf mindestens "Hoch" laufen wird!


Hier eine Auflistung aller Editionen: (Alle Preise entsprechen den auf der offiziellen Watch Dogs Seite genannten Preisen der PC Version)

*DEDSEC EDITION*        104,99€




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aiden-Pearce-Figur (Größe: 23 cm)
Steelbook™
DedSec-Sammlerbox
Watch_Dogs Artbook: Artworks und Zeichnungen, die das Spiel beeinflusst haben
Der Original-Soundtrack des Spiels
Watch_Dogs-Karte von Chicago
Vier Sammlerkarten: Entdecke die charismatischen Charaktere aus Watch_Dogs dank Augmented Reality
Drei besondere Abzeichen
Drei Einzelspielermissionen mit 60 Minuten Spielzeit und Belohnungen:
Palace Pack
Signature Shot
Breakthrough Pack:

*VIGILANTE EDITION*        74,99€




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Vigilante-Sammlerbox
Aiden-Pearce- Kappe
Aiden-Pearce-Maske
Original-Soundtrack des Spiels
Einzelspielermission Palace Pack

*UPLAY EXCLUSIVE EDITION* (exklusivauf UPLAY erhältich, nur für Konsolen!)        64,99€




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Exklusives Steelbook
Einzelspielermissionen
Palace Pack
Breakthrough Pack

*UPLAY DIGITAL DELUXE EDITION* (exklusivauf UPLAY erhältich, nur PC, Pendant zur UPLAY EXCLUSIVE EDITION)        69,99€ (Stand 28.3.14 :59,99€)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Einzigartiger weißer DEDSEC Anzug
Einzelspielermissionen
Palace Pack
Breakthrough Pack

*SPECIAL EDITION*        59,90€




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Einzelspielermission 
Breakthrough Pack

*STANDARD EDITION*        (nicht erhältlich auf UPLAY, es wird im Shop nur die Special Ed. gelistet/vermuteter Preis: 49,90€)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Außerdem bietet UPLAY folgende Vorbesteller-Boni an: Beide Pakete sind bei Vorbestellung als digitaler Download ab Release erhältlich

2 EINZELSPIELER-PAKETE

Untouchables-Einzelspieler-Paket 
Ein Gruß an Chicagos berüchtigte Unterwelt der 1920er Jahre 
Belohnungen: Tommy-Gun + 1920er-Chicago-Outfit
Cyberpunk-Einzelspieler-Paket 
Die optische Inkarnation eines Cyberpunks 
Belohnungen: Cyberpunk-MP (eine mächtige Einhandwaffe) + Cyberpunk-Skin

3 MULTIPLAYER-PAKETE 

Die optische Inkarnation von 3 Multiplayer-Fraktionen 
Belohnungen:
Skins von 3 Multiplayer-Fraktionen
Doppelte $$$-Belohnung für die Aufträge der 3 Multiplayer-Fraktionen
3 Fraktions-Tags


Hier noch eine Auflistung aller Trailer: (nur englishe Version/keine chronologische Reihenfolge)


Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcMRkyoHKeA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nt78aTSnTY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JcujYbctPk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0v22TUGG_8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qs4OcQNOM34

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A049QMa5_UM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_Zd6OBwlPs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVnuFxQNEJk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNCnuQM1S0A

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6niEenyvxx4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWZumtODklM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t16CSZNE4Mw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRxkBVrJWuQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkAVjutTGJ0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGkL_cej-bU#at=65

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqJXM7ngrVU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRAzrwRZ-T4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHcdgbzZe_A

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnfB8Qjnwp4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRu_CBIrSuw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okTVKNar7PU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rdkAcnleps

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNuhuY4ZT1Q

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9yNUOA8RAk



Der Thread wird von mir bis zum Release und auch darüberhinaus aktuell gehalten!
Für Vorschläge und Verbesserungen bin ich stets offen. (Rechtschreib- und Grammatikfehler, etc... bitte wenn möglich als PN, will saubere und fehlerfreie Infos geben.)

UPDATES:

Update 1: Ankündigung der LIVE-App --> näheres im Multiplayer Abschnitt (ebenfalls Trailer eingefügt)
Update 2: Veröffentlichung eines Multiplayer-Leak-Video
Update 3: Bei der Jimmy Fallon's Video Game Week wurden neues Gameplay-Material gezeigt.
Update 4: Ubisoft brachte eine Webseite online, auf der Informationen zu Städten zu finden sind. (näheres im WeAreData-Abschnitt)
Update 5: Neuer Trailer wurde veröffentlicht, der angeblich Current-Gen Grafik zeigt. Ubisoft hat das jedoch dementiert und behauptet, das der Trailer so niemals erscheinen hätte dürfen.
Update 6: Neuer Trailer "Honored" wurde veröffentlicht. Dieser besteht größten Teils aus bekannten Szenen.
Update 7: Neue Informationen zur Spielwelt --> näheres im Abschnitt "Wo spielt Watch Dogs?"
Update 8: Ein neuer Trailer wurde veröffentlicht, dieser zeigt die Hacking-Möglichkeiten.
Update 9: Neuer 14 Minuten langer Gameplay-Trailer wurde veröffentlicht. Der Trailer zeigt sehr viel Neues und präsentiert eindrucksvoll das Free-Roam-System.
Update 10: Ubisoft hat nun erste Systemanforderungen veröffentlicht, neue Sektion erstellt!
Update 11: BIG UPDATE! Neue Trailer der letzten Monate und neue Infos zum Multiplayer hinzugefügt.
Update 12: Neue Trailer zum CtOS, PS4 exklusiven Extras (DLCs) und zu Chicago selbst.


----------



## MClolwut (23. Juni 2013)

So leer hier...

Jedenfalls danke für den ST!  Ich selber wollte einen machen, aber mein jetziger ST kommt ja schon zu kurz. 

An dieser Stelle auch danke an den TE! 

Nun würde ich aber gerne eine Diskussion losschlagen:
An alle, die auf Watch Dogs warten, was erhofft ihr euch, was erwartet und was fasziniert euch so?

Mein Standpunkt ist klar. Ich habe noch nie eine so hammergeile Grafik gesehen! Das ist verdammt nochmal Next-Gen. Wie sich der Mantel im Regen verhält (E3 Gameplay), die NPC's sich dabei verhalten, das Ambiente der Umgebung und die echtheit der Regentropfen ist einfach nur unfassbar.

Das Gameplay an sich ordne ich weit über GTA ein. Jeder GTA-Fan der GTA mehr abgewinnt als Watch Dogs hat IMO einfach einen Schuss. 
Ich finde hier hat Ubisoft sich echt Mühe gegeben!

Was ich definitiv erwarte ist ein guter Multiplayer. Wenn sich Ubisoft so viel Mühe dafür gibt, wie auch für die Story (bisher) an sich, kann man vieles erwarten. Ich hoffe, sie orientieren sich an den letzten Assassins Creed und nicht an GTA IV. Man sieht ja, dass auch Spiele mit einer ausgefallenen Story einen passenden MP hinbekommen.

Was ich mir erhoffe ist eine gute und große Auswahl an Autos, ist ja Open World. Auch eine "lange" und gute Story die nicht an Spannung verliert. 

Ich bin gespannt. 

Und jetzt dürft ihr.


----------



## happypcuser (23. Juni 2013)

über 65 Fahrzeuge ???

HEILIGE *******, WIE GEIL IST DAS DENN ???


----------



## TerrorMango (23. Juni 2013)

Juhuu, die ersten Beiträge hier. Dachte schon, ich muss nen Getränkestand einbetten. 

@MClolwut:
Ich persönlich erhoffe mir in erster Linie eine packende Story, die die Hacking Möglichkeiten schön einbindet. 
Weiters soll die Stadt selbst mMn. sich eher an GTA orientieren und nicht an AC oder Mafia II. In AC war mir das Sammeln, Auftragsattentate erledigen und Borgia Türme abfackeln immer zu langweilig. In GTA hingegen war die Stadt sehr lebendig, viele Minispiele (Bowling, Dart, etc.) und Nebenmissionen wurden angeboten. Mafia II hingegen hatte eine schöne Welt, aber lebendig war diese nicht, wenige Nebenaktivitäten und nur Playboy-Bilder zum Sammeln, das wars. Und immer essen gehen und Waffen kaufen wird auch langweilig. 
Wenn Ubisoft die Stadt voller Leben packt, interessante Nebenmissionen und ganz "normale" Aktivitäten wie Essen gehen oder Minispiele einbaut, glaube ich das das Spiel in Verbindung mit dem WLAN- und Telefonhacking eine interessante und interaktive Spielwelt bieten wird.

Stichwort Hacking. Da hoffe ich ja, das man auch außerhalb von Verfolgungsjagden und Missionen Pöller hochfahren kann und den Saft abdrehen kann. Wäre einfach mal lustig so ein Fahrzeug mit Pöllern hochzuheben oder Passanten beobachten, wie sie nach einem Blackout panisch herumrennen.
Auch hoffe ich das die Möglichkeiten des Hackings von Telefonen und WLAN-Hotspots nicht begrenzt wird auch einige wenige, denn immerhin soll die komplette Stadt vernetzt sein. Da muss das Team aus Montreal einfach zeigen, was sie aus AC gelernt haben.

mMn. kann GTA einpacken, wenn das Spiel die angekündigten und meine genannten Punkte einhalten kann.
Es sieht auf jeden Fall vielverprechend aus, und die Sounds können sich hören lassen, vor allem die des schwarzen Muscle-Cars (vll. ein Dodge Challenger Verschnitt), das man immer wieder in den Trailern sieht. Denn die Motorensounds im Tunnel beim E3 Trailer können einiges.

Und zur Grafik muss man nicht viel sagen, einfach nur WOW. Verglichen mit den GTA 5 Trailern sieht alles schärfer und die Texturen einfach besser aus.

UND Wehe UBI verkackt den PC Port, die PS4 soll ja Lead-Plattform sein. (Ich danke mit Bauchschmerzen an das R* Fiasko bei GTA 4 zurück)

@happypcuser
War deine Aussage ironisch gemeint? 
Wenn ja, GTA 4 hat zwar mehr Fahrzeuge, aber eine be******ene Fahrphysik und die meisten PKWs fahren sich gleich.
Wenn das keine Ironie war, den o.g. Satz ignorieren.

@PCGH: bitte einen :watchdogsrockt: Smiley einbauen, danke^^


----------



## MClolwut (23. Juni 2013)

:watchdogsrockt:

Danke, du hast noch vieles erwähnt was ich eigentlich als "selbstverständlich" sah. habe vergessen, dass dem meist nicht so ist.
Dass Hacking und die Möglichkeit dauerhaft gegeben sein sollen, ist m.M.n. ein muss. 

Auch war der AC Vergleich von mir nur auf den Multiplayer bezogen. Wie gesagt finde ich, dass AC da mit Spiel echt was gutes gebaut hat. So erhoffe ich es mir auch hier. Die Stadt muss natürlich belebt sein. Ich denke auch, dass wir im Thema NPC Steuerung weit sind. So wäre es natürlich ärgerlich eine Disko zu betreten und ein GTA San Andreas vorzufinden.

Ich bin so gespannt. 

Ich hoffe das Spiel gibt es bald auf Steam.. Steamguthaben gibt es günstig. 

Hardware nicht vergessen! Ich habe große Angst, dass mein PC das nicht packt. Ich hänge voll hinterher.  Aber Geld als Azubi scheißt man ja nicht. Konsolen habe ich keine.


----------



## Rizzard (23. Juni 2013)

TerrorMango schrieb:


> Juhuu, die ersten Beiträge hier. Dachte schon, ich muss nen Getränkestand einbetten.



Hab den Thread garnicht gesehen. Tolle Arbeit.
Watch Dogs wird wohl mein erstes PS4 Game und kann mich hoffentlich so gut wie GTA unterhalten.


----------



## TerrorMango (23. Juni 2013)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Hab den Thread garnicht gesehen. Tolle Arbeit.
> Watch Dogs wird wohl mein erstes PS4 Game und kann mich hoffentlich so gut wie GTA unterhalten.



Warum denn auf PS4? Wenn ich deine Hardware so sehe, müssts eig. auf hoch laufen, vor allem da es doch hoffentlich besser portiert wird ais GTA 4.
Ich hoffe ja, das es mich auch so fesselt, wie GTA 4, dass ich mittlerweile 6x durch hab und alleine durch Mods und Blödsinn anstellen mehr als 600h Spielzeit hab und es einfach nicht langweilt wird.

Ich muss noch ne Umfrage einbauen zu den Editionen!

EDIT: Geht das mit der Umfrage irgendwie nicht mehr nach dem ersten Post?


----------



## Rizzard (23. Juni 2013)

Ich werd mich am PC wohl nur noch auf FPS und RTS konzentrieren (vielleicht ein paar Ausnahmen), der Rest wird PS4.


----------



## TerrorMango (23. Juni 2013)

Ok, ich selbst verscherble diese Woche meine Wii und die PS3+13 Spiele und kauf mir nen schönen PC.

Welche Edition holt ihr euch denn?

Ich hol mir 100%ig die DEDSEC EDITION.


----------



## turbosnake (23. Juni 2013)

Aufgrund der angekündigten DLC werde ich es mir nicht holen, auch wenn das Konzept was hat.
Aus Prinzip, werde ich bei allen AAA Titeln so machen.


----------



## TerrorMango (23. Juni 2013)

@turbosnake
Das halte ich zwar für eine ehrbare Ideologie, aber dann darfst du dich nur von Indie-Titeln ernähren, was ich persönlich niemals aushalten werde, vor allem nicht mit nem Gaming-PC.


----------



## turbosnake (23. Juni 2013)

Momentan habe ich eh ein paar Vorgänger die ich spielen muss,  damit ich 2014 The Witcher 3 komplett verstehen kann.
Und das ist garantiert kein Indie Titel. 
Wie es beim Rest aussieht muss ich dann sehen, aber da ich hier wohl ca. 200 nicht durchgespielte Spiele habe ist Futter kein Problem.


----------



## TerrorMango (23. Juni 2013)

Ja Witcher ist natürlich kein Indie-Titel! 

Aber ich als jemand, der RPGs nicht viel abgewinnen kann, spiele sehr viele FPS, RTS und Open World Titel. Und bei diesen AAAs möchte man heutzutage kaum mehr auf DLCs verzichten. (Die Publisher, nicht die Spieler, diese können sehr wohl darauf verzichten)
Und da ich nun mal ohne Watch Dogs, GTA 5 (ja es wird kommen, der Gamer-Gott hats mir verraten^^) Splinter Cell & Co. nicht leben.
Hoffnung auf weitestgehende Non-DLC-Politik habe ich ja bei Bohemia Interactive, deren ArmA-Community ja sowieso nur durch Mods noch existiert.
Und in ArmA 2 habe ich mir alle 4 Addons geholt, da ich BI gerne unterstütze, auch wenn sich bei P.M.C. über P/L streiten lässt (immer noch besser als CoD-Mappacks und Standalone, wenn ich mich nicht irre)


----------



## Mindflay (30. Juni 2013)

Gibt es mittlerweile zu dem Spiel die Hardwareanforderungen?


----------



## TerrorMango (30. Juni 2013)

Noch keine offiziellen! 
Da Nvidia aber verschiedenste High-End Effekte angekündigt hat, kann man davon ausgehen, dass für mittlere - hohe Einstellungen mindestens eine GTX 670 oder HD 7950 nötig sein wird. (Ist meine Meinung dazu).

Sobald ein offizielles Statement kommt, gibts selbstverständlich ein Update!


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Juli 2013)

Boar, ich freu mích schon sowas von auf das Game.


----------



## happypcuser (4. Juli 2013)

Ich freu mich so extrem drauf


----------



## BurningDisneyland (27. Juli 2013)

Also die zwei Gametrailer, die ich bislang gesehen habe, machen schon Lust. Es wirkt wesentlich dynamischer und lebendiger als z.B. GTAIV. Und genau diese Dynamik fehlt bei GTA oft, wenn man durch die Stadt fährt. Ich will mich doch fühlen wie in einer richtigen Stadt. Und wenn man Leute hacken kann und sehen kann was sie für ein Einkommen haben, was für Krankheiten usw. Dann habe ich den Eindruck schon viel eher als wenn ich die Leute nur überfahren oder verprügeln kann. Ich finde man sollte viel stärker die sozialen Rollen in einer Stadt in die Simulation einbeziehen, aber das ist wahrscheinlich kaum zu programmieren. Wobei Rockstar mit den zig hundert Leuten die Ressourcen schon für sowas hätte. Man sollte in alle Gebäude gehen können, bestimmte Amokläufe sollten zu Reaktionen in der Stadt führen usw. Man sollte mit dem Geld was man in dem Spiel erwirbt auch mehr tun können als 1-2 Immobilien und Klamotten kaufen. So wie im richtigen Leben halt. Ich würde gern mal Breaking Bad oder Joker in GTA spielen. Und ich denke Watch Dogs geht ein bisschen mehr als die GTA Reihe auf diesen sozialen Aspekt ein und das macht es so spannend. Es nimmt die Stärken von GTA und ergänzt was Neues hinzu. Das ist mir zwar immer noch zu wenig, weil ich am liebsten die ganze Stadt in Schutt und Asche legen würde um dann mit der nächsten weiter zu machen, aber es ist ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.


----------



## BabaYaga (28. Juli 2013)

Irgendwie freue ich mich drauf, irgendwie hab ich aber auch die Angst dass die anfängliche Faszination schnell verfliegen wird und ich dann vor demselben Blödsinn wie bei FC3 stehe, sobald ich mich abseits der Mainquest bewege.

So wie man in FC3 gefühlte 10.000 Stützpunkte befreien musste, kann man hier eben 10.000 Sektoren hacken damit man dort alle Fähigkeiten nutzen kann.
Das ist auf Dauer natürlich eintönig und ich hoffe die haben sich da Gedanken gemacht, damit es nicht schon nach dem 3ten Sektor zur Routine wird und man sich nur noch denkt... na toll. Sektor 3 von 100.  Die Grafik sieht in jedem Fall ser nice aus und das Konzept für den MP gefällt sogar mir, obwohl ich eigentlich keine MP mag *g*. 
Vorbestellen werde ich hier allerdings nichts, dafür hat mir Ubisoft schon zu oft den Karren in den Dreck gefahren...
Werde die Tests abwarten und dann werden wir ja sehen


----------



## Ranzen (30. Juli 2013)

sehe ich genauso, erst ködern dann fischen.


----------



## Ersy90 (1. August 2013)

Ich hätte eine Frage zu einem Gameplay Video was ich gerade gefunden habe.
Ich werd mir das Spiel zwar definitiv nur auf Pc hollen weil mich Konsolen nicht interessieren, aber man sieht in dem Video das es auf der Playstation 4 gespielt wird.
Und wenn ich nicht gerade was mit meinen Augen habe, guckt euch mal ab 4:10 Minuten die Verfolgungsjagd an. Das ruckelt und ruckelt in meinen Augen...sieht aus wie 30 Fps max.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRxkBVrJWuQ


----------



## anon666 (1. August 2013)

Major Fletcher, wie kommt man denn auf 688 Stunden in Audio Surf, meint aber das Spiele wie Watch Dogs öder werden können?

Wegen Watch Dogs, es sieht nett aus und Ubisoft hat ja mehrmals gezeigt das sie sehr detaillierte Spiele machen können. In Assassins Creed zum Beispiel wird selbst im MP noch details zur SP Story erklärt. Mich persönlich stört eigentlich nur das man in Sekunden alles hacken kann, das ist so einfach unlogisch, ich werde aber wahrscheinlich darüber hinwegsehen können. Man kann ja vom Spieler nicht erwarten das er sich wirklich in diese System hacken soll.


----------



## BabaYaga (5. August 2013)

anon666 schrieb:


> Major Fletcher, wie kommt man denn auf 688 Stunden in Audio Surf, meint aber das Spiele wie Watch Dogs öder werden können?



Du vergleichst jetzt ernsthaft ein Indie-Highscore-Jäger-Spiel mit einem großen AAA-Open-World-Titel  oO
Mir wurde auch GTA IV nach 30h langweilig, das ist eben Geschmackssache.

Bei Audiosurf ist jeder Track eine neue Herausforderung, eine Sekunde falsches Timing kann dich alles kosten und man hört auch nach Jahren nicht auf seine Skills zu verbessern.
Solange es neue Lieder gibt, gibt es neue Challenges aber wie gesagt, das ist wieder so ein Äpfel-Birnen-Ding.

...oder schau dir AC (1) an. 
Zuerst optisch hui und nach ein paar Stunden bist du nur noch am Gähnen weil es einfach immerwieder derselbe Ablauf ist...
Der Fehler bei diesen übergroßen Open Word Games ist eben oft, dass es im Grunde ausreichen würde, nur einen winzigen Stadtteil zu verwenden. Der Rest ist nämlich meistens nur ein Blender. Der Stadtteil wird zugemüllt mit Aufgaben und fertig. Viele solche Open World Games haben zufalls-generierte Events wo Aufgaben einfach unendlich oft kopiert werden damit der Spieler den Eindruck hat es gäbe immer etwas neues zu tun. Meine Hoffnungen ruhen hier auf Witcher 3, denn die wissen dass man genau das nicht haben möchte 

Ich meine manchen scheint es ja Spaß zu machen 1000x loszuziehen um 10 Hühner zu töten oder so... aber dafür ist mir meine Zeit echt zu schade gg.


----------



## Ersy90 (6. August 2013)

Ersy90 schrieb:


> Ich hätte eine Frage zu einem Gameplay Video was ich gerade gefunden habe.
> Ich werd mir das Spiel zwar definitiv nur auf Pc hollen weil mich Konsolen nicht interessieren, aber man sieht in dem Video das es auf der Playstation 4 gespielt wird.
> Und wenn ich nicht gerade was mit meinen Augen habe, guckt euch mal ab 4:10 Minuten die Verfolgungsjagd an. Das ruckelt und ruckelt in meinen Augen...sieht aus wie 30 Fps max.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRxkBVrJWuQ



Push


----------



## TerrorMango (6. August 2013)

Ersy90 schrieb:


> Push


 
*böse dreinblick*

Ich schaus mir noch mal genau an und tipp dir ne Antwort, sobald ich wieder am PC sitze. Die Handytastatur mag ich nicht.


----------



## TerrorMango (13. August 2013)

!!!Update zu den ganzen Trailern und Infos kommt morgen!!!

UPDATE ist da!


----------



## TerrorMango (14. August 2013)

@MClolwut Hier der WatchDogs Smiley


----------



## MClolwut (16. August 2013)

Fääääätt danke.  Erst jetzt gesehen. Speicher mir den nachher ab.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DooNeo (29. August 2013)

Ich weiß das man das jetzt noch nicht sicher sagen kann, aber denkt Ihr das ne GTX 770 2GB + i5 4670k für 1920p und hohe Details reichen ?


----------



## TerrorMango (29. August 2013)

Hab fast das selbe System (siehe Sig.)

MMn. reicht die CPU sowieso aus, was besseres kriegste eh gar nicht. Die 770 schafft momentan alles auf Hoch @Full HD, deswegen gehe ich auch bei Watch Dogs davon aus, zumal es ja NVIDIA Optimiert ist und z.B. TXAA bietet. 
Die 770 ist im Moment eine der stärksten GPUs und das wird sich auch mit den neuen AMDs nicht ändern.


----------



## Robonator (29. August 2013)

Ersy90 schrieb:


> Ich hätte eine Frage zu einem Gameplay Video was ich gerade gefunden habe.
> Ich werd mir das Spiel zwar definitiv nur auf Pc hollen weil mich Konsolen nicht interessieren, aber man sieht in dem Video das es auf der Playstation 4 gespielt wird.
> Und wenn ich nicht gerade was mit meinen Augen habe, guckt euch mal ab 4:10 Minuten die Verfolgungsjagd an. Das ruckelt und ruckelt in meinen Augen...sieht aus wie 30 Fps max.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRxkBVrJWuQ


 
Das sind teilweise weniger als 30 FPS. Ganz schön arge Einbrüche aber ich denke mal nicht das die Performance bei der Version schon final war.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. September 2013)

Ich glaub das wird das erste Spiel sein was ich mir für die Playstation4 zulegen werde.


----------



## Rizzard (3. September 2013)

So ist aktuell auch mein Plan.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. September 2013)

Ja ich glaub bis zum Start wird sich da sowieso nichts ergänzen!


----------



## TerrorMango (4. September 2013)

Ich hols mir da doch lieber für den neuen PC, der will auch mal was zu tun haben


----------



## RavionHD (5. September 2013)

Neuer 14 minütiger Gameplaytrailer:

Watch_Dogs 14 Minutes Gameplay Demo [UK] - YouTube


----------



## TerrorMango (5. September 2013)

Danke Bobi, bin schon am Schreiben


----------



## RavionHD (3. Oktober 2013)

Mittlerweile sind die Systemanforderungen bekannt:

Base Specification
Operating System: Windows Vista (SP2), Windows 7 (SP1) or Windows 8
Note that we only support 64 bit OSs.
DVD-ROM: DVD-ROM Dual Layer
Hard Drive Space: 20 GB
Sound: DirectX 9.0c Compatible Sound Card with Latest Drivers
Internet: Broadband connection and service required for multiplayer mode

Minimum Specification
GPU: DirectX 11 graphics card with 1 GB Video RAM
CPU: Quad core
RAM: 4GB
Example 1:

GPU: NVidia GTX 460
CPU: Intel Core2 Quad Q6600

Example 2:

GPU: AMD Radeon HD 5770
CPU: AMD Phenom X4 9750

Recommended Specification:
GPU: DirectX 11 graphics card with 2 GB Video RAM
CPU: Eight core
RAM: 8GB

Example 1:
GPU: NVidia GTX 560 ti
CPU: Intel Core i7-3770

Example 2:

GPU: AMD Radeon HD 7850
CPU: AMD FX-8350 Eight-Core


"Ultra" Specification:

GPU: Latest DirectX 11 graphics card with 2 GB Video RAM or more
CPU: Latest Eight core or more
RAM: 8GB or more

Example 1:
GPU: Nvidia GTX 670
CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K

Example 2:
GPU: AMD Radeon HD 7970
CPU: AMD FX-9370 Eight-Core 

Scheint ziemlich CPU lastig zu werden, ich hoffe ich bekomme die zweithöchsten Einstellungen mit meinem System (HD7870 OC, i5 3470, 8GB Ram).


----------



## TerrorMango (3. Oktober 2013)

Danke dir, werde es gleich einbauen.

*EDIT* Update mit übersetzten Systemanforderungen und persönlichem Kommentar, danke an Bobi!


----------



## addicTix (7. Oktober 2013)

Freu mich echt richtig auf Watch Dogs... Scheint ein wirklich interessantes Spiel zu werden. Vor allem das man das Spiel auch ohne zu töten durchspielen kann, reizt bei mir den Wiederspielwert.
Ich find's nur schade, dass das Spiel Uplay benötigt. Vor allem dadurch, dass ich mir einen Nickname gegeben habe, den man jetzt nicht mehr ändern kann, der zudem auch noch total bescheuert ist, drückt die Laune doch runter. STEAM wäre mir weitaus lieber gewesen... Naja


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich freue mich auch schon ganz arg darauf. Kann es auch kaum erwarten.


----------



## Stephan79 (10. Oktober 2013)

Ich freu mich auch schon ... ein Glück dauert nicht mehr so lang.


----------



## RavionHD (11. Oktober 2013)

Bei MMOGA.de erscheint das Spiel ein Monat früher:
Watch Dogs kaufen, Watch Dogs Key - MMOGA


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Oktober 2013)

Bobi schrieb:


> Bei MMOGA.de erscheint das Spiel ein Monat früher:
> Watch Dogs kaufen, Watch Dogs Key - MMOGA


 
Hä, wie den das? Kann doch gar nicht sein!



Zeus


----------



## RavionHD (11. Oktober 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Hä, wie den das? Kann doch gar nicht sein!
> 
> 
> 
> Zeus


 
Das ist einfach nur falsch geschrieben, statt einer 11 eine 10.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Oktober 2013)

Bobi schrieb:


> Das ist einfach nur falsch geschrieben, statt einer 11 eine 10.


 
Achso ja, ich dachte schon. Den mein Geld ist noch nicht da. 




Zeus


----------



## RavionHD (11. Oktober 2013)

Ich frage mich ob man für Ultra wirklich ein i7 3930 braucht, oder ob da eine R9 280X und ein i5 3470 auf 3.6 Ghz und 8GB Ram wie in meinem Fall dann ausreichen werden.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Oktober 2013)

Ja bei den Systemanforderungen muss ich auch noch etwas hoch pumpen.


----------



## Rizzard (12. Oktober 2013)

Mögliche Grafikunterschiede.

First current gen footage of Watch Dogs? - NeoGAF


----------



## TerrorMango (13. Oktober 2013)

Bobi schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ob man für Ultra wirklich ein i7 3930 braucht, oder ob da eine R9 280X und ein i5 3470 auf 3.6 Ghz und 8GB Ram wie in meinem Fall dann ausreichen werden.


 
Ich kanns mir nicht vorstellen, da würde der Shitstorm nur so durchs Fenster kommen. Ein i5 2/3/4XXX wird sicherlich für Hoch reichen. Ansonsten wirds halt ne 2. PC Version von GTA 4


----------



## RavionHD (13. Oktober 2013)

TerrorMango schrieb:


> Ich kanns mir nicht vorstellen, da würde der Shitstorm nur so durchs Fenster kommen. Ein i5 2/3/4XXX wird sicherlich für Hoch reichen. Ansonsten wirds halt ne 2. PC Version von GTA 4


 
Für "Hoch", aber für Ultra?


----------



## MClolwut (14. Oktober 2013)

TerrorMango schrieb:


> Ich kanns mir nicht vorstellen, da würde der Shitstorm nur so durchs Fenster kommen. Ein i5 2/3/4XXX wird sicherlich für Hoch reichen. Ansonsten wirds halt ne 2. PC Version von GTA 4


 
Problem ist aber, dass GTA IV ******* war und besonders ******* programmiert. Watch Dogs ist aber weder noch, Watch Dogs hat eine bessere Grafik als GTA IV, GTA V, Battlefield 4 und vermutlich als alles was bis mindestens mitte nächsten Jahres erscheint.
Ein schlecht programmiertes Spiel mit vollkommern zerstörter Belichtung, schlecht hochskalierten Texturen und mangel an 3D in der Landwirtschaft mit der derzeit besten Grafik eines Spiels zu vergleichen ist schlecht.


----------



## Ich 15 (15. Oktober 2013)

es wurde auf Frühjahr 2014 verschoben


----------



## TerrorMango (15. Oktober 2013)

WTF?????

Oh Mann, bester Release des Jahres weg. Toll Ubisoft, echt gute Arbeit. Na dann viel Spaß beim Konkurrieren mit der (vermuteten) PC Version im Frühjahr.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Oktober 2013)

Ja habe ich auch gerade eben bei Facebook gelesen. Naja finde ich eig. gar nicht so schlimm. Umso mehr Zeit halt für AC4.





Zeus


----------



## TerrorMango (15. Oktober 2013)

Ja, AC4 werd ich mir eh nicht kaufen, war von AC3 nicht überzeugt. Watch Dogs wäre Spiel des Jahres geworden, jetzt wirds GTA V. Aber naja, dann gibts halt die Borderlands 2 GOTY


----------



## Schmidde (15. Oktober 2013)

Lieber verschieben als halbgar auf den Markt werfen


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Oktober 2013)

Ja das stimmt auch. 



Zeus


----------



## MClolwut (15. Oktober 2013)

Wobei ich mich dann aber frage, warum die so viele Trailer auf den Markt werfen. Ich meine das erweckt bei mir den Eindruck, als ob es schon fast fertig wäre. Es gab schon verschiedene Versionen und sogar den Multiplayer zu sehen.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Oktober 2013)

Anscheinend ist wohl was dickes dazwischen gekommen! 


Unerwartet.




Zeus


----------



## MClolwut (16. Oktober 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Anscheinend ist wohl was dickes dazwischen gekommen!
> 
> 
> Unerwartet.
> ...



Naja, eigentlich nicht. So wie ich es durch einen Artikel verstehe, sagt Ubisoft, dass "Next-Gen Grafik erst nächstes Jahr kommt". Anzusehen als Diss gegen derzeit aktuelle Titel wie GTA und Battlefield, letztendlich ja aber auch die Wahrheit. Wobei die Äusserung an sich, Next Gen Grafik auf einen bestimmten Zeitraum zu setzen, widerrum lächerlich ist. Persönlich schon eine Enttäuschung wenn man bedenkt dass auch Rockstar mit ihrem -ich überbrücke etwas Zeit mit GTA V"-Spiel ihre Ar*chloch Vermarktung fahren.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Oktober 2013)

MClolwut schrieb:


> Naja, eigentlich nicht. So wie ich es durch einen Artikel verstehe, sagt Ubisoft, dass "Next-Gen Grafik erst nächstes Jahr kommt". Anzusehen als Diss gegen derzeit aktuelle Titel wie GTA und Battlefield, letztendlich ja aber auch die Wahrheit. Wobei die Äusserung an sich, Next Gen Grafik auf einen bestimmten Zeitraum zu setzen, widerrum lächerlich ist. Persönlich schon eine Enttäuschung wenn man bedenkt dass auch Rockstar mit ihrem -ich überbrücke etwas Zeit mit GTA V"-Spiel ihre Ar*chloch Vermarktung fahren.


 
>Achso, ja macht mir aber trotzdem nichts zu schaffen denn der Spielespaß setzt sich automatisch fort mit AC4.


Zeus


----------



## fatlace (16. Oktober 2013)

MClolwut schrieb:


> Naja, eigentlich nicht. So wie ich es durch einen Artikel verstehe, sagt Ubisoft, dass "Next-Gen Grafik erst nächstes Jahr kommt". Anzusehen als Diss gegen derzeit aktuelle Titel wie GTA und Battlefield, letztendlich ja aber auch die Wahrheit. Wobei die Äusserung an sich, Next Gen Grafik auf einen bestimmten Zeitraum zu setzen, widerrum lächerlich ist. Persönlich schon eine Enttäuschung wenn man bedenkt dass auch Rockstar mit ihrem -ich überbrücke etwas Zeit mit GTA V"-Spiel ihre Ar*chloch Vermarktung fahren.


  naja lukrativer kann man so einen blockbuster nicht vermarkten als zum ende einer konsolengeneration, wen wirklich fast jeder so einen haufen zuhause stehen hat

meiner meinung nach ein falscher schritt marketing technisch.


----------



## RavionHD (25. November 2013)

Git es schon etwas offizielles bezüglich dem Releasetermin von Watch Dogs?
MMOGA gibt den Releasetermin nämlich als 27 Februar 2014 an.


----------



## mist3r89 (25. November 2013)

Bobi schrieb:


> Git es schon etwas offizielles bezüglich dem Releasetermin von Watch Dogs?
> MMOGA gibt den Releasetermin nämlich als 27 Februar 2014 an.


 
Mir ist nix bekannt, nur eben das sie den Umsatz für das Jahr 2013 verringert haben (Geschäftsjahr bei Ubisoft bis April 2014), daher rechnet man mit einem Release nach April...
Aber wenn da was neues gekommen ist, wüsste ich auch nichts bescheid...


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Dezember 2013)

Bobi schrieb:


> Git es schon etwas offizielles bezüglich dem Releasetermin von Watch Dogs?
> MMOGA gibt den Releasetermin nämlich als 27 Februar 2014 an.


 
So genau nicht, aber auf jedenfall 1 Quartel 2014 meine ich.....


----------



## wtfteddy (11. Januar 2014)

Hab mir die Watch Dogs - DEDSEC_Edition (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) gekauft und laut Amazon (VORAUSSICHTLICHES LIEFERDATUM: DERZEIT LIEGT UNS NOCH KEIN DATUM VOR. WIR BENACHRICHTIGEN SIE PER E-MAIL, SOBALD UNS DAS VORAUSSICHTLICHE LIEFERDATUM BEKANNT IST.)
Werde euch dann bescheid geben in der selben Bestellung ist GTA 5 auch dabei also mal schauen


----------



## TerrorMango (10. März 2014)

Update der letzten Monate!

Ein paar neue Trailer wurden hinzugefügt und auch zum Multiplayer/Coop wurde was geschrieben.

Sry das ich in den letzten Monate nichts aktualisiert hatte, aber bis auf ein paar Trailer war auch ziemlich Info-Flaute.
Ich hoffe jedenfalls, dass mit dem kommenden Release mehr Infos kommen und sich endlich mal was tut


----------



## Zeus18 (10. März 2014)

Ja ist ja schon die dritte Verschiebung gewesen. Ich hoffe dabei bleibt es auch.


----------



## mist3r89 (11. März 2014)

Der neue nvidia update hat das profil fuer watchdogs


----------



## Unfaced (13. März 2014)

So, ich konnte nicht widerstehen und hab mir die DEDSEC Version für den PC bei Amazon bestellt


----------



## Zeus18 (13. März 2014)

Das schaue ich mir mal an.


----------



## mist3r89 (13. März 2014)

Naja die Deadsec ist mir zu teuer, bei mir wirds wohl die uplay version, da die auch den extra Spielcontent hat.
Aber erst will ich noch paar Bilder und Filme der PC Version sehen....


----------



## TerrorMango (13. März 2014)

Ich persönlich weiß noch nicht, welche Edition ich mir holen werden, aber die DEDSEC hat schon was. Ich persönlich würde gerne die UPLAY Edition kaufen und wenns so ein Kracher wird wie's momentan aussieht, das DEDSEC Merchandise Zeugs kaufen.
Mal sehen, ich werds in den letzten 2 Wochen vor Release bestellen.


----------



## Unfaced (14. März 2014)

Hab ursprünglich mit der UPlay Steelbook Edition geliebäugelt - leider gibts die für PC nicht. Mir hätte eine Edition mit allen Bonus Inhalten gereicht, aber die gabs sonst nicht physisch.
Dann eben die DEDSEC... weils wurscht is ^^


----------



## Zeus18 (14. März 2014)

Ich glaub ich werde es mir auch über UPlay holen. Geht erstens einfacher und schneller.


----------



## LiFaD1203 (27. März 2014)

Neuer Trailer.

http://youtu.be/QQlNA63fzbg


----------



## Zeus18 (27. März 2014)

Ein sehr gutes Video, gefällt mir.


----------



## TerrorMango (28. März 2014)

Hab die neuen Trailer (CtOS, PS4 und Welcome to Chicago) eingefügt. Natürlich, wie bereits gehabt, nur in OV. 

@Unfaced: Ich warte noch auf eine ähnliche Version wie die UPLAY Exclusive, dann evtl. ohne Steelbook aber mit dem DLC Zeugs 

EDIT: Habs gefunden, wurde wohl erst kürzlich hinzugefügt *freu*
http://shop.ubi.com/store/ubiemea/d.../Watch_Dogs_Uplay_Digital_Deluxe_Edition.html


----------



## Unfaced (28. März 2014)

Au ja, das wird der Hammer 

EDIT: @TerrorMango

ja habs auch schon endteckt - aber ganz ehrlich? um 86€ hab ich die DEDSEC aus UK bekommen, da is mir der Aufpreis von 26€ wert was da noch drin ist


----------



## TerrorMango (28. März 2014)

Das ist allerdings günstig, ich geh mich mal umschauen


----------



## SebastianB-Photo (30. März 2014)

Ich freu mich auf das Spiel einfach, wegen der Thematik und weil ich hoffe, dass es gut gemacht wurde. Also ich hoffe es wirklich. Meine Freundin hat es mir zum Glück schon vorbestellt 
Aber ich bin gespannt und auch etwas naja, skeptisch, ob das Spiel auch wirklich so gut wird.


----------



## TerrorMango (1. April 2014)

Eine Fragen an euch: Ich habe grade entdeckt, dass es die UPLAY EXCLUSIVE ED. jetz auch für PC gibt.

Welche soll ich denn nun nehmen?

UPLAY_EXCLUSIVE_ED.
Watch_Dogs - Uplay Exclusive Edition

oder
UPLAY_DIGITAL_DELUXE_ED.
Watch Dogs Digital Deluxe Edition

Freue mich auf eure Antworten und evtl. eine kleine Diskussion um die Vor- und Nachteile aller Versionen


----------



## Valdasaar (19. April 2014)

Ich werde mir die Normale Version in digitaler Form für 35 Euro holen, witziger weise hat mir der Support bestätigt das der Key für die Cut Version ist.Habe mich im Internet nocheinmal Schlau gemacht und das Spiel soll unzensiert in Deutschland erscheinen, demnach gibt es gar keine Cut Version von Watch Dogs


----------



## BabaYaga (20. April 2014)

https://www.g2a.com/watch-dogs-uplay-cd-key-global.html


----------



## RyzA (23. April 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIt4jrtEME0


----------



## Unfaced (25. April 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wkw39b0N_zY

sehr Informativ wie ich finde


----------



## RavionHD (26. April 2014)

Unfaced schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wkw39b0N_zY
> 
> sehr Informativ wie ich finde


 
Wollte ich auch gerade poste, hier wird auch gesgat dass sich die PC Fassung nicht von der gezeigten Szene der E3 2012 unterscheiden wird, am Besten finde ich ja:

"As your hardware sort of comes down in power, you're gonna get closer and closer to what you see on the PS4".


----------



## Tierce (26. April 2014)

Ist bei der digital Deluxe Edition alles an zusätzlichen Inhalten dabei oder gibt es da noch mehr?


----------



## ronrebell (1. Mai 2014)

Hat jemand zuverlässige Infos über 3D Vision Support bei Watch Dogs?
Würde den Titel gerne zu Release kaufen, mache aber meine Kaufentscheidung davon abhängig.


----------



## TerrorMango (1. Mai 2014)

Tierce schrieb:


> Ist bei der digital Deluxe Edition alles an zusätzlichen Inhalten dabei oder gibt es da noch mehr?


 
Garantieren kann ichs nicht, aber soweit ich die Editionen verglichen hab, dürfte die Digital Deluxe sämtliche Bonus-DLCs dabei haben. Bei den Vorbesteller-Extras (Kostüme) bin ich mir allerdings nicht sicher, da diese nur bei den anderen Editionen vermerkt sind.


----------



## Valdasaar (2. Mai 2014)

Schade das man Watch Dogs bei MMOGA nicht Uncut bekommt


----------



## Tierce (3. Mai 2014)

TerrorMango schrieb:


> Garantieren kann ichs nicht, aber soweit ich die Editionen verglichen hab, dürfte die Digital Deluxe sämtliche Bonus-DLCs dabei haben. Bei den Vorbesteller-Extras (Kostüme) bin ich mir allerdings nicht sicher, da diese nur bei den anderen Editionen vermerkt sind.



Hm also ich habe nochmal geguckt und soweit ich das gesehen habe unterscheiden die sich doch nochmal. Mein Plan war einfach die normale Version zu kaufen und wenn es sehr gut ist den Season Pass zu kaufen. (#yolo 11einseinself)


----------



## Clerks89 (4. Mai 2014)

Valdasaar schrieb:


> Schade das man Watch Dogs bei MMOGA nicht Uncut bekommt


 
Woran siehst du dass das Spiel bei MMOGA nicht Uncut ist? Laut Ubisoft wird der Titel selbst in Deutschland Uncut auf den Markt geworfen.
Habs mir gestern bei Inexus vorbestellt, kostet dort gerade nur 30 Euro, stand aber auch nichts von Cut oder Uncut dabei.

Hier der Artikel dazu: http://www.onlinewelten.com/games/w...hnitten-jugendfreigabe-in-deutschland-125604/


----------



## BabaYaga (4. Mai 2014)

Jo es wird aktuell keine Cut-Version von dem Spiel geben. Ist also egal wo du den Key bzw. das Spiel kaufst.


----------



## pphs (6. Mai 2014)

Valdasaar schrieb:


> Schade das man Watch Dogs bei MMOGA nicht Uncut bekommt


 
hauptsache rumquatschen


----------



## RyzA (7. Mai 2014)

Mir ist das egal ob Uncut oder nicht. Das Spiel ist doch sowieso nicht wer weiß wie brutal oder?
Und ob da jetzt ein bißchen Blut spritzt oder nicht ist mir Wurscht.


----------



## Valdasaar (7. Mai 2014)

pphs schrieb:


> hauptsache rumquatschen



Was heisst hier rumquatschen......die von MMOGA haben mir versichert das die nur die CUT Version von Watch Dogs haben, aber wenns e nur eine Version gibt ist alle palleti


----------



## FkAh (17. Mai 2014)

WATCH DOGS PRANK (Real Life Street Hack) - YouTube

NA wenn das mal nich ne geile Marketingaktion war.


----------



## kero81 (19. Mai 2014)

Wenn ihr WD spielt, spielt ihr es dann mit Deutscher oder Englischer Sprachausgabe?!


----------



## ryzen1 (19. Mai 2014)

Englisch + deutsche Untertitel.
So spiele ich eig fast alle Spiele.


----------



## Fexzz (19. Mai 2014)

Defintiv Englisch.


----------



## Unfaced (19. Mai 2014)

English only - wie bei fast allen Spielen die nicht aus DE kommen.

nur bei Spielen aus DE/AT spiele ich auf Deutsch


----------



## FkAh (19. Mai 2014)

Englisch bei sowas. 
Je nachdem wie gut es für mich verständlich ist noch Untertitel dabei.

Es rückt immer näher.


----------



## mist3r89 (19. Mai 2014)

Wenns untertitel hat, wohl auch englisch, ansonsten denke eher deutsch


----------



## kero81 (19. Mai 2014)

Also gesetzt dem Fall, das WD nicht ein RIESIGER Reinfall wird werde ich es auch auf Englisch spielen.

Ich liege mit mir zur Zeit im Klinsch, das Teufelchen auf der rechten Schulter sagt: "Sch**ß auf Tests, bestells Dir vor!" und der blöde Engel auf der linken Schulter appeliert an meine Vernunft. Wisst ihr eigentlich was ich für Probleme hab`?!


----------



## alban2 (19. Mai 2014)

kero81 schrieb:


> Also gesetzt dem Fall, das WD nicht ein RIESIGER Reinfall wird werde ich es auch auf Englisch spielen.
> 
> Ich liege mit mir zur Zeit im Klinsch, das Teufelchen auf der rechten Schulter sagt: "Sch**ß auf Tests, bestells Dir vor!" und der blöde Engel auf der linken Schulter appeliert an meine Vernunft. Wisst ihr eigentlich was ich für Probleme hab`?!


 
Ich hoff das wird nicht ein reinfall. Hab es mir heute vorbestellt, please let it be a good game *-*. Was mich an Watch dogs so "anmacht" huii , ist auch die geile grafik. Ich mag einfach spiele mit einer geilen grafik...


----------



## kero81 (19. Mai 2014)

Ich auch, aber Grafik ist nicht alles. Wenn ich da nur an Far Cry 3 denke... ohjeh, das sah auch gut aus aber war stinklangweilig.


----------



## FkAh (19. Mai 2014)

Hm.. kann ja nicht jedes Spiel so nen schlechten Start hinlegen wie BF4. 

Ich werds die Tage noch vorbestellen und dann lass ich es auf mich zukommen.


----------



## alban2 (19. Mai 2014)

Also meiner meinung hatten die wirklich genug zeit das spiel in Ordnung zu bringen.... Ist klar das es schon probleme geben kann, aber es sollten wenn schon wenige Probleme auftreten... Naja mal schauen :p.


----------



## ClimaX-0 (19. Mai 2014)

Ich hab gerade wegen der Performance so meine Bedenken. AC4 hat ja schon nichts gutes erahnen lassen. Ubisoft sagt ja das für maximale Settings eine i7 3770K und eine GTX 780 nötig sind. Wäre somit dazu in der Lage es in Ultra zu spielen, aber mit wie viel FPS wird die Empfehlung abgegeben? 30FPS oder 60FPS.


----------



## kero81 (19. Mai 2014)

Hm, wie es da wohl mit meinem I7 2600K@4,5Ghz und der 680@stock aussieht?! Mag erst in ein bis zwei Jahren komplett aufrüsten.


----------



## FkAh (19. Mai 2014)

ClimaX-0 schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade wegen der Performance so meine Bedenken.


 Ach grr das hab ich ja schon voll verdrängt..

Wird schon schief gehen mit meiner 770 und'em i5 2500.


----------



## fatlace (20. Mai 2014)

na mal schauen was meine GTX580 noch so kann, AC4 konnt ich noch vernünftig spielen, hoffe ist bei watch dogs auch so


----------



## Grunkera (20. Mai 2014)

Neue Infos, Ram, Cpu etc. betreffend:

Watch_Dogs Creative Director Shares More Information About PC Specs Requirements | DSOGaming | The Dark Side Of Gaming

6GB Ram min., keine Dual Cores, für Ultra Settings Cpu benötigt welche min. 9000 Punkte bei PassMark erreicht während eine GTX 670 für Ultra auf der Gpu Seite ausreicht.

PassMark CPU Benchmarks - Common CPU's


----------



## RavionHD (20. Mai 2014)

Grunkera schrieb:


> Neue Infos, Ram, Cpu etc. betreffend:
> 
> Watch_Dogs Creative Director Shares More Information About PC Specs Requirements | DSOGaming | The Dark Side Of Gaming
> 
> ...


 
Dann reicht ja schon ein übertakteter i5 3570 locker.
Womöglich auch locker ein unübertakteter Sandy i5 in Verbindung mit einer GTX670/HD7950 OC und 8 GB Ram.
Frage mich aber mit wieviel Frames er das meint.


----------



## Oozy (20. Mai 2014)

Wo bekommt man Watch Dogs günstg? Möchte ungern über 25 Euro bezahlen...


----------



## Grunkera (20. Mai 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Dann reicht ja schon ein übertakteter i5 3570 locker.
> Womöglich auch locker ein unübertakteter Sandy i5 in Verbindung mit einer GTX670/HD7950 OC und 8 GB Ram.
> Frage mich aber mit wieviel Frames er das meint.


 
Ein i5 2500k knackt die 9000er Marke bei 4,7Ghz.


----------



## alban2 (20. Mai 2014)

Da seh ich mit meinem I5-3470 ja ganz beschissen aus... q.q

Meine Graka würde ausreichen, aber das jetzt meine CPU daran schuld wird das ich es nicht auf ultra spielen kann. GG.


----------



## RavionHD (20. Mai 2014)

Grunkera schrieb:


> Ein i5 2500k knackt die 9000er Marke bei 4,7Ghz.


 
Nungut, so kleinlich sollte man auch nicht sein.

Ob man jetzt 8500 oder 9000 Punkte hat wird denk ich mal am Ende nicht so wichtig sein, das ist womöglich doch eine sehr grobe Schätzung.
Was auch noch wichtig ist:

Wie sehr viele andere Spiele wird Watch Dogs zwischen @Ultra und @High wohl kaum einen optischen Unterschied haben, eventuell Sachen die man mit der Lupe suchen kann und erst dann schwer findet.
Und @High ist dann womöglich schon auf Mittelklasserechnern gut spielbar.
Ich hoffe auf @High FullHD SMAA und ~40fps mit meinem Rechner (HD7870 OC, i5 3470 Standardtakt, 8 GB Ram).


----------



## Invisiblo (22. Mai 2014)

Hat jmd., der das Spiel als Geschenk zu einer neuen Geforce bekommen hat, das Spiel schon in seinem uPlay-Account?


----------



## MClolwut (23. Mai 2014)

Moin Jungs!

vllt. hat ja schon jemand mehr Erfahrung, aber wie sieht es auch mit den RU Versionen? Im Regelfall warte ich auf Resonanz nach dem Release von Leuten die es ausprobiert haben, hier behauptet aber ein Keyshop, dass nach VPN-Aktivierung das Spiel Regfree ist? Würde das Game halt für weniger als 14€ bekommen... 

Peace


----------



## alban2 (23. Mai 2014)

Eh, geht das nur mir so ? Diesen offizielen Trailer zu Watch dogs, der ja gestern kam. Seh ich das nur so, oder sieht die Grafik da in gewissen Szenen echt mies aus ? Das kommt mir irgendwie echt vor,dass die Grafik doch net so toll wird. Auf grund diesen Videos,hab ich das game zurückerstattet und wollte mein geld zurück, was ich auch bekommen hab *freu*. Ich warte lieber doch auf Spieletest nach dem game...


----------



## WC-Ente (23. Mai 2014)

Grafisch wirds wohl keine Augenweide...


----------



## LiFaD1203 (23. Mai 2014)

Die Grafik ist wirklich nicht der Hammer. Aber vielleicht ist ja wenigstens die Story gut und es wird genug Abwechslung geboten. Ich bin gespannt, morgen kommt meine PS4 Version. Sollte es wirklich schlecht sein wird es direkt ohne Verlust verkauft. ^^ Oder sogar wie bei Thief mit 5€ plus.


----------



## Robonator (23. Mai 2014)

PC Gameplay 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3ZXSIekT9A


----------



## MaxPa (24. Mai 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> PC Gameplay
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3ZXSIekT9A


 
Also gefällt mir jetzt iwie nicht so, auch wenn der Typ eh nicht viel macht


----------



## nyso (24. Mai 2014)

Könnt ihr die PC-Version auch schon spielen?


----------



## RavionHD (24. Mai 2014)

nyso schrieb:


> Könnt ihr die PC-Version auch schon spielen?


 
Ich habe schon 3 Stunden hinter mir.


----------



## Robonator (24. Mai 2014)

Screenshots im png Format bitte, möchte nun mal was von der Grafik sehen und Youtube-Videos mit semi-guter Qualität eigenen sich nicht wirklich


----------



## RavionHD (24. Mai 2014)

Hier mal 2 Screens (@Ultra, Schatten "Hoch" statt Ultra, SMAA, FullHD).
Achja, läuft bei mir (HD7870 OC, i5 3470, 8GB Ram) mit 35-40 fps.


----------



## nyso (24. Mai 2014)

Ich spiele aktuell auf Mittel und finde die Grafik absolut ok. Viele Details, besonders die Charaktere sind echt sehr gut, manch andere, unwichtige Sachen sind dafür halt schwammig. Bei Ultra sieht das aber vermutlich noch wesentlich besser aus.


----------



## Gast20140707_1 (24. Mai 2014)

Wie ist das möglich das ihr schon spielen könnt?


----------



## Tazmal27 (24. Mai 2014)

Guellem schrieb:


> Wie ist das möglich das ihr schon spielen könnt?


 
MMOGA hat die Keys gestern schon verschickt und die Server sind schon seid Dienstag aktiv. Auf Warezseiten gibts das Spiel auch schon voll gecraked und einsatzbereit zum spielen. Waren müssen nur die die es normal gekauft haben oder eben den Nvidia Code benutzen, da es Uplay nicht vorher freigibt.

Ich hab mal kurz reingeschaut heute nacht, mir wird ultra empfohlen und die grafik ist super .. hab aber selbst auf Hoch keinen unterschied bemerkt. Nur die Grafikkarte hat dauerhaft 50% Lüfterspeed weil da schon ordneltich Hitze kommt und Leistung gebraucht wird  Merkt man aber kaum wenn man headset aufhat


----------



## nyso (24. Mai 2014)

Das ist aber echt mal eine grandiose Frechheit

Cracker dürfen es ja eh meist eher spielen, aber jetzt sogar Leute wie ich, die es kurzfristig bei irgendwelchen Key-Stores für wenig Geld gekauft haben?

Die ehrlichen Vorbesteller sind doch jetzt echt gearscht Ubisoft sollte die Keys im UPlay jetzt für alle Freischalten, wenn sie es schon nicht geschafft haben die Grauzonenkeys zu kontrollieren.


----------



## Gast20140707_1 (24. Mai 2014)

stimme ich dir vollkommen zu.


----------



## Modmaster (24. Mai 2014)

Leider noch keinen Key von MMOGA. Und dabei habe ich die Digital + Season Pass bestellt.


----------



## Spinal (24. Mai 2014)

Ich kanns auch erst Dienstag spielen, bzw. Mittwoch weil ich Dienstag gar nicht da bin 

Aber ich finde die Grafik bisher gar nicht schlecht. Hatte etwas mehr erhofft, aber es sieht definitiv in Ordnung aus. 
zu sagen, es sei keine Augenweide ist wohl sicher nur in Bezug auf die hohen Erwartungen gerechtfertigt, objektiv gesehen sieht es wirklich gut aus was man bisher so sieht. Selber doof von ubi vor zwei Jahren einen Trailer mit besserer Grafik zu zeigen.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Fexzz (24. Mai 2014)

Bin echt überrascht, mit meiner GTX 670 kann ich das Spiel nicht flüssig auf Max spielen. Finds grafisch völlig solide.


----------



## Gast20140707_1 (24. Mai 2014)

Der Trailer aus 2012 hat vielen das Spiel grafisch schmackhaft gemacht.Nach 2 Jahren sieht es nicht mehr so dolle aus.


----------



## VikingGe (24. Mai 2014)

> Bin echt überrascht, mit meiner GTX 670 kann ich das Spiel nicht flüssig auf Max spielen.


Texturen auf "Hoch" - der Hinweis, dass man für Ultra schon 3GB VRAM braucht, ist nicht unbegründet 
Und AA runter.


----------



## Fexzz (24. Mai 2014)

VikingGe schrieb:


> Texturen auf "Hoch" - der Hinweis, dass man für Ultra schon 3GB VRAM braucht, ist nicht unbegründet
> Und AA runter.


 
Hab ich. Selbst dann läufts grad so auf 40 FPS. Nach 'nem bisschen Tweaken hab ichs nun aber stabil


----------



## nyso (24. Mai 2014)

Also meine 560 Ti ist für meine Anforderungen nun endgültig nicht mehr stark genug. Ich werde die ersten offiziellen Benchmarks abwarten und mir dann vermutlich eine Radeon 290 zulegen.


----------



## VikingGe (24. Mai 2014)

> Hab ich. Selbst dann läufts grad so auf 40 FPS. Nach 'nem bisschen Tweaken hab ichs nun aber stabil


Ich gurke auch meist so bei 40-50 FPS rum, aber mir persönlich reicht das. Zumal das Spiel unter 60 FPS mE weder störend vor sich hin ruckelt, noch unter starkem Tearing leidet.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (24. Mai 2014)

Dafür das die Version noch nicht final ist, läuft es recht gut und das gameplay stimmt auch. Mir macht's maßig Laune. 

Grafik stimmt auch. Schon mal supi.
So jetzt erstmal weiter zocken. Komm nicht mehr los vom Game. ^^


----------



## Tazmal27 (24. Mai 2014)

Ich gehe mal stark davon aus das sich da bis zum 27.5 noch was tut an Patches oder Updates, sogar Tropico 5 hat gestern schon den ersten patch bekommen beim Releasetag. Ich habs gestern fix angetsetet und es läuft auf ultra absolut flüssig mit meinem PC, das passt alles .. freue mich auf Dienstag


----------



## Rizzard (24. Mai 2014)

Hey Leute, ich soll kurz nachdem ich im Versteck war, Profile von Passanten anlegen. Ich hab bestimmt schon über 50 Leute gescannt, aber da passiert einfach nichts?


----------



## Tazmal27 (24. Mai 2014)

Eigentlich ja schon ein Mords fail von Ubisoft das einige das spiel schon paar Tage vorher spielen können .. irgendwie war das früher alles besser


----------



## majinvegeta20 (24. Mai 2014)

Tazmal27 schrieb:


> Eigentlich ja schon ein Mords fail von Ubisoft das einige das spiel schon paar Tage vorher spielen können .. irgendwie war das früher alles besser



Fair oder gewollt?


----------



## Tazmal27 (24. Mai 2014)

was du wohl jetzt schreiben würdest wenn du nen key über die boxed edition bekommen würdest oder bei nvidia aktion mitgemacht hättest und nicht spielen kannst. mhhh die glaskugel mal fragen 

Natürlich ist es einfach ne reaktion zu geben wenn man den billig keystore weg geht und glück hatte das der key da ist .. wenn ich das will kann ich auch in 1 stunde spielen. Aber wozu hab ich dann nen Nvidia Code aktiviert ?


----------



## JaniZz (24. Mai 2014)

So lade es grade.... bin gespannt


----------



## Tazmal27 (24. Mai 2014)

JaniZz schrieb:


> So lade es grade.... bin gespannt


 
schreibs in jeden post, in 3 hast du es schon erwähnt .. sammelt man so beiträge ?


----------



## JaniZz (24. Mai 2014)

richtig! extra damit du es auch nicht vergisst


----------



## Tazmal27 (24. Mai 2014)

JaniZz schrieb:


> richtig! extra damit du es auch nicht vergisst


 
super von dir, danke


----------



## chris0286 (24. Mai 2014)

Ich habe ein Problem das wenn ich auf Spielen Drücke es Lädt und sofort abschmiert, oder bis zum Introvideo und dann eine Fehleranzeige kommt Nvidia Bildschirm treiber Kernel oder so.

System:
AMD FX 9590
8 GB DDR 3 Ram
Nvidia Gtx 770 von inno3D "HerculeZ"


----------



## majinvegeta20 (24. Mai 2014)

chris0286 schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Problem das wenn ich auf Spielen Drücke es Lädt und sofort abschmiert, oder bis zum Introvideo und dann eine Fehleranzeige kommt Nvidia Bildschirm treiber Kernel oder so.
> 
> System:
> AMD FX 9590
> ...



Starte mal als Admin.


----------



## chris0286 (24. Mai 2014)

Hm klappt nicht schmiert immer noch ab.


----------



## Nobody2512 (24. Mai 2014)

Ist die Grafikkarte übertaktet?


----------



## chris0286 (24. Mai 2014)

Nein ist Sie nicht habe Sie erst knapp 2 Monate.


Treiber Beta: 337.50


----------



## RavionHD (24. Mai 2014)

Ich finde den Online Kram mit dem Fixer und co. auch richtig lustig.


----------



## chris0286 (24. Mai 2014)

Ja aber ich finde es nicht Lustig wenn es nicht läuft.^^


----------



## Spinal (24. Mai 2014)

Die Karte ist von Werk aus ja schon übertaktet, versuche doch den Takt mal zu senken. Ist zwar unwahrscheinlich dass es im Menü schon abstürzt, aber probieren geht über studieren und ist nur 2  Minuten Arbeit.
Ansonsten ist DX und co auf dem aktuellen Stand?

bye
Spinal


----------



## chris0286 (24. Mai 2014)

Also ich habe jetzt den Beta Treiber 337.81 drauf es lief an also man kann sagen ich war im Spiel und als ich das Handy von Maurice oder so am Anfang aufheben wollte ist es wieder abgeschmiert und nur Nvidia Treiber Fehler.
Sorry für kurzen Spoiler.^^


----------



## Rizzard (24. Mai 2014)

Was mir vorhin negativ aufgefallen ist, ich mich hinter einem Auto versteckt, Gegner ballert 3m vor mir mit seiner Knarre auf mich. Dacht ich mir ich warte bis er nachladen muss um dann auf ihn zu zu rennen und ihn mit meinem Schlagstock auszuschalten.
Tja denkste, der Typ hat unendlich Schuss und ballert bis zum Morgengrauen. Nachladen war gestern.


----------



## chris0286 (24. Mai 2014)

Scheiß Cheater.^^ Bei mir läuft es erst gar nicht.


----------



## RavionHD (24. Mai 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Was mir vorhin negativ aufgefallen ist, ich mich hinter einem Auto versteckt, Gegner ballert 3m vor mir mit seiner Knarre auf mich. Dacht ich mir ich warte bis er nachladen muss um dann auf ihn zu zu rennen und ihn mit meinem Schlagstock auszuschalten.
> Tja denkste, der Typ hat unendlich Schuss und ballert bis zum Morgengrauen. Nachladen war gestern.


 
Wie ist eigentlich die Playstation 4 Version?
Wenigstens stabile 30fps?
Optimiert wurde auf den Konsolen anscheinend schlecht, denn auf einem schwachen Mittelklassesystem lässt sich schon locker auf @High, FullHD, HBAO+ und SMAA mit ca. 35-40 fps spielen.


----------



## nyso (24. Mai 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Wie ist eigentlich die Playstation 4 Version?
> Wenigstens stabile 30fps?
> Optimiert wurde auf den Konsolen anscheinend schlecht, denn auf einem schwachen Mittelklassesystem lässt sich schon locker auf @High, FullHD, HBAO+ und SMAA mit ca. 35-40 fps spielen.


 
Das stimmt so nicht. Ich habe einen 3770K und eine 560 Ti oc, dazu 16GB Ram. CPU und Ram sind mehr als ausreichend, trotzdem läuft es auf Mittel nicht wirklich rund. Die 560 Ti ist einfach überfordert, und die würde ich als schwache Mittelklasse einstufen.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (24. Mai 2014)

Was mich stört sind die Laderuckler. Ich pack das Spiel auf meine SSD mal gucken ob die dann weg sind. Ansonsten läuft das Spiel Rund zumindest bei mir


----------



## RavionHD (24. Mai 2014)

nyso schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht. Ich habe einen 3770K und eine 560 Ti oc, dazu 16GB Ram. CPU und Ram sind mehr als ausreichend, trotzdem läuft es auf Mittel nicht wirklich rund. Die 560 Ti ist einfach überfordert, und die würde ich als schwache Mittelklasse einstufen.


 
Ok, ich habe unter schwache Mittelklasse dann doch mehr eine HD7850 gemeint.
Die Karte bekommt man ja schon für 80 Euro.


----------



## ibcop1 (24. Mai 2014)

Hat jemand schon die Deluxe Edition oder den SeasonPass erhalten(MMOGA)?
PS:Kleiner Tipp wenn ihr das Spiel bei MMOGA gekauft habt oder generell etwas gekauft habt,müsste auf der Website stehen,dass ihr eine Bewertung schreiben sollt.
Tut dies dann und ihr bekommt 5 Euro Gutschrift und könnt euch das hier: Watch Dogs Shadow Justice Pack kaufen, WD DLC - MMOGA kaufen.
Ihr müsst dem Support eure Bestellnummer geben und den Link zu der Bewertung.
Einfach per Guthaben oder Gutschrift bezahlen und ihr habt ein DLC (soviel ich weiß ist das ein DLC :o).


----------



## Tazmal27 (24. Mai 2014)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Was mich stört sind die Laderuckler. Ich pack das Spiel auf meine SSD mal gucken ob die dann weg sind. Ansonsten läuft das Spiel Rund zumindest bei mir


 
gehen nicht weg, ist ein vram bug den es atm noch gibt. man munkelt wird mit dem day-one-patch behoben


----------



## Tazmal27 (24. Mai 2014)

ibcop1 schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon die Deluxe Edition oder den SeasonPass erhalten(MMOGA)?


 
laut aktueller anzeige gibts das erst ab montag, die keys gehen wohl nichtmehr so schnell raus das man jetzt schon zocken könnte


----------



## ibcop1 (25. Mai 2014)

Ja laut anzeige geht die Standart Edition auch erst am Montag raus , aber meine Kumpels haben das Game schon ...(heute gekauft)
Das regt einfach nur auf -.-


----------



## nyso (25. Mai 2014)

Nicht das ich euch ärgern will, aber mir macht es echt Spaß
Ist eine sehr gelungene Mischung aus Max Payne 1, GTA 4, Assassins Creed und Far Cry 3. Sehr fesselnde Story, viel Hintergrund, sogar sehr viel Bezug auf aktuelle Themen wie NSA etc. Dazu eine absolut vernünftige Grafik. 

Vorfreude ist bekanntlich die schönste Freude, und ich sage euch, die Vorfreude ist es absolut wert


----------



## RavionHD (25. Mai 2014)

nyso schrieb:


> Nicht das ich euch ärgern will, aber mir macht es echt Spaß
> Ist eine sehr gelungene Mischung aus Max Payne 1, GTA 4, Assassins Creed und Far Cry 3. Sehr fesselnde Story, viel Hintergrund, sogar sehr viel Bezug auf aktuelle Themen wie NSA etc. Dazu eine absolut vernünftige Grafik.
> 
> Vorfreude ist bekanntlich die schönste Freude, und ich sage euch, die Vorfreude ist es absolut wert


 
Ja, der Hype war es wert, die Grafik ist wunderschön, die Story ist gut, es gibt massig Content zu machen (Nebenmissionen und co.).
Vor Allem die Hackerei macht sehr viel Spaß, es gibt einfach so viele Möglichkeiten die Missionen zu machen, das macht wirklich sehr viel Spaß.


----------



## Tazmal27 (25. Mai 2014)

ibcop1 schrieb:


> Ja laut anzeige geht die Standart Edition auch erst am Montag raus , aber meine Kumpels haben das Game schon ...(heute gekauft)
> Das regt einfach nur auf -.-


 
die haben die erste welle erwischt, seid gestern mittag ca werden die keys nur noch am Montag verschickt weil Ubisoft sich auch eingeschaltet hat. Kein anderer keystore hat sonst die Keys verschickt.


----------



## Rizzard (25. Mai 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Wie ist eigentlich die Playstation 4 Version?
> Wenigstens stabile 30fps?
> Optimiert wurde auf den Konsolen anscheinend schlecht, denn auf einem schwachen Mittelklassesystem lässt sich schon locker auf @High, FullHD, HBAO+ und SMAA mit ca. 35-40 fps spielen.



Ich hab die PC Version jetzt noch nicht selbst gesehen, aber die "hohen" Einstellungen der PS4 laufen bis jetzt ganz Smoothie. Und dieses Geflimmer von GTA hat man natürlich auch nicht.


----------



## ibcop1 (25. Mai 2014)

Das tolle ist ja , ich habe das Spiel seit 1nem Monat vorbestellt , und ein Kumpel hat es gestern gekauft , rate mal wer das Spiel bekommen hat -.-'


----------



## openworldgamer (25. Mai 2014)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Was mich stört sind die Laderuckler. Ich pack das Spiel auf meine SSD mal gucken ob die dann weg sind. Ansonsten läuft das Spiel Rund zumindest bei mir


 
Ja,diese habe ich auch,aber nur ganz kleine Ruckler. Denke mal,dass es eher vom Spiel kommt oder hat das Wechseln von der HDD auf die SSD etwas gebracht?


----------



## Vaykir (25. Mai 2014)

Oh man, das spiel zieht aber gut an der graka  meine gtx 780 lightning schwitzt sich bei 1250/3200 und über 80°C gut einen ab. dabei werden  gerade mal zwischen 50 und 70 fps geliefert.
vorallem aufgefallen ist mir der wahnwitzige verbrauch von den kompletten 3gb vram oO

ultra settings, hboa+, smaa, fullhd.


----------



## Tazmal27 (25. Mai 2014)

hmm meine gtx 780 twin frozr hat auf ultra und co gradmal 66 grad gpu temp

@mikroruckler und vram: das ist ein bug und wird noch behoben, vermutlich vor release da es wohl morgen noch nen patch geben wird. Ihr spielt noch nicht die Final und die gecrakte version ist sowieso nicht fertig


----------



## Clerks89 (25. Mai 2014)

Tazmal27 schrieb:


> hmm meine gtx 780 twin frozr hat auf ultra und co gradmal 66 grad gpu temp
> 
> @mikroruckler und vram: das ist ein bug und wird noch behoben, vermutlich vor release da es wohl morgen noch nen patch geben wird. Ihr spielt noch nicht die Final und die gecrakte version ist sowieso nicht fertig


 
Die Twin Frozr hat auch nen verdammt guten Kühler, hab die gleiche Karte und bin gespannt wie sich das Game auf meinem Rechner schlägt.

Hab Watch Dogs schon ne Weile vorbestellt und kann es nach den ganzen Posts und Screenshots hier auf PCGH schon kaum noch erwarten.....^^


----------



## Euda (25. Mai 2014)

Ja ehm, zur Performance bei Ultra-Presets incl. HBAO+ Ultra sowie Temporal SMAA auf dem in der Signatur aufgeführten Setup: Grottig. Unterirdisch. In Gebäuden ist alles im Rahmen. Und nun zur Stadt: Zu Fuß sehe ich des Öfteren die 60, 62, 70 Frames in der Sekunde. Laufe ich in der Stadt herum und liegen unmittelbar im Sichtfeld mehrere Vehikel und Passanten, gibt das meinetwegen auch mal Einbrüche auf 45-50 Fps. Die absolut instabile Framerate ist nicht nur zu Fuß völlig allgegenwärtig, mit Drops von 60 auf 20-30 im 10-Sekunden-Takt, wo wir bei den fahrbaren Untersätzen wären, denn spätestens in Verwendung dieser wird das Gameplay zu einer einzigen Ruckelorgie - permanent Fps-Drops, die Durchschnittswerte dürften sich hier auf 30 belaufen und gerne sehe ich 20 Fps auf dem Counter, wenn ich mit hoher Geschwindigkeit die Stadt durchquere. Das ganze geht komplett auf Kosten der GPU-Auslastung - jeder logische Kern des 4-Modulers rennt bei ca. 50%, während sich die GPU zwischen 20 und 70% langweilt. Ein Heruntersetzen der Grafikeinstellungen erzielt keine hilfreiche Wirkung - die Avg.-Fps, wenn das ganze mal (meist zu Fuß) kurz halbwegs rund läuft, steigen in dem Fall, allerdings ändert das nichts an den dauernden Framedrops, die die Gesamtperformance am stärksten "prägen". Das Spiel ist übrigens auf der 840 Evo-SSD installiert und sollte OS-seitig bei optimalen Bedingungen laufen. "-disablepagefilecheck" hat mir subjektiv gar nicht geholfen bzw. es sogar ein wenig verschlechtert. Möchte nicht zu früh 'drüber urteilen, doch scheint das Command Snakeoil zu sein.
Subjektiv kann ich es (für mich) als noch spielbar mit 1.9 zugedrückten Augen bezeichnen, doch hoffe ich bitter auf einen Patch sowie einen Treiber und die üblichen Performance-Tweaks.

Um mal nicht komplett über das Spiel herzuziehen: Für mich ist der Titel aktuell das "Spiel des Jahres". Kaum Spielfortschritt und bereits mehr spielerischer Umfang zugeflossen, als wohl vielerlei Titel im Jahr 2014 überhaupt bieten können. Es ist erstaunlich, wie viel Liebe zum Detail hier seitens Ubisoft implementiert wurde und das Gameplay ist - abseits der Performance - in so vielen Aspekten gelungen. Insbesondere die innovativen Gameplay-Mechanismen ("Bedienen" von Pollern, Brücken, Toren, Ampeln, Alarmanlagen, das Nutzen von Ködern, das Hacken sowie die kleinen Selbstjustiz-Minimissionen fügen sich wunderbar in das Spiel hinein.) Kritikpunkte wäre auf jeden Fall das Handling der Autos-- das sagt mir gar nicht zu, je sehr ich mich auch 'dran zu gewöhnen versuche. Es ist zu einfach und die Chance, das ganze wenigstens gut zu inszenieren (und ich beziehe mich nicht auf Action bei Verfolgungsjagden oder Crashes, sondern wirklich nur auf das Look'n'Feel wenn das Fahrzeug lenkt, beschleunigt und bremst), wurde verpasst. Der Umfang an fahrbaren Untersätzen mutet mir auch nicht allzu riesig an und der Detailgrad der Automodelle ist unschön, bei einigen Modellen erinnert mich das an Just Cause 2 - das konnte bereits GTA IV im Jahr 2008 besser. Jedoch alles Kritik auf sehr hohem Niveau, bis jetzt ein Spiel, das mir wohl noch lange, lange Freizeit verschwenden wird und Atmosphäre wie auch Grafikqualität sind fast rundum stimmig - vor allem bei diesem Genre. Bloß die Performance muss (!) sich ändern. Dringend.


----------



## KempA (25. Mai 2014)

Hab bei meiner GTX780 nen Key dazubekommen und das auch alles direkt bei Uplay eingelöst ( letzte Woche schon).
Ist es normal dass ich das Spiel immer noch nicht in Uplay angezeigt bekomme?


----------



## Clerks89 (25. Mai 2014)

Euda schrieb:


> Ja ehm, zur Performance bei Ultra-Presets incl. HBAO+ Ultra sowie Temporal SMAA auf dem in der Signatur aufgeführten Setup: Grottig. Unterirdisch. In Gebäuden ist alles im Rahmen. Und nun zur Stadt: Zu Fuß sehe ich des Öfteren die 60, 62, 70 Frames in der Sekunde. Laufe ich in der Stadt herum und liegen unmittelbar im Sichtfeld mehrere Vehikel und Passanten, gibt das meinetwegen auch mal Einbrüche auf 45-50 Fps. Die absolut instabile Framerate ist nicht nur zu Fuß völlig allgegenwärtig, mit Drops von 60 auf 20-30 im 10-Sekunden-Takt, wo wir bei den fahrbaren Untersätzen wären, denn spätestens in Verwendung dieser wird das Gameplay zu einer einzigen Ruckelorgie - permanent Fps-Drops, die Durchschnittswerte dürften sich hier auf 30 belaufen und gerne sehe ich 20 Fps auf dem Counter, wenn ich mit hoher Geschwindigkeit die Stadt durchquere. Das ganze geht komplett auf Kosten der GPU-Auslastung - jeder logische Kern des 4-Modulers rennt bei ca. 50%, während sich die GPU zwischen 20 und 70% langweilt. Ein Heruntersetzen der Grafikeinstellungen erzielt keine hilfreiche Wirkung - die Avg.-Fps, wenn das ganze mal (meist zu Fuß) kurz halbwegs rund läuft, steigen in dem Fall, allerdings ändert das nichts an den dauernden Framedrops, die die Gesamtperformance am stärksten "prägen".
> Subjektiv kann ich es (für mich) als noch spielbar mit 1.9 zugedrückten Augen bezeichnen, doch hoffe ich bitter auf einen Patch sowie einen Treiber und die üblichen Performance-Tweaks.



Komisch, laut diversen Kommentaren zu diesem Thread hier auf PCGH (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...-670-4k-screenshots-bei-tag-und-nacht-46.html) läuft das Spiel, bis auf den VRAM Bug, bei den meisten richtig gut. Und bei besagtem Bug wird vermutlich mit dem Day1 Patch und optimierten Grafiktreiber noch einiges verbessert.

Ansonsten, versuch mal diesen Tweak: http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=113363236&postcount=931. Hat anscheinend bei einigen Spielern geholfen die Ruckler zu minimieren.



EC1000 schrieb:


> Hab bei meiner GTX780 nen Key dazubekommen und das auch alles direkt bei Uplay eingelöst ( letzte Woche schon).
> Ist es normal dass ich das Spiel immer noch nicht in Uplay angezeigt bekomme?


 
Ja, der Preload für die NVIDIA Keys wird vermutlich erst morgen oder sogar Dienstag funktionieren. Die Leute, die es legal schon zocken, haben von MMOGA frühzeitig einen Key bekommen.


----------



## Euda (25. Mai 2014)

Clerks89 schrieb:


> Komisch, laut diversen Kommentaren zu diesem Thread hier auf PCGH (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...-670-4k-screenshots-bei-tag-und-nacht-46.html) läuft das Spiel, bis auf den VRAM Bug, bei den meisten richtig gut. Und bei besagtem Bug wird vermutlich mit dem Day1 Patch und optimierten Grafiktreiber noch einiges verbessert.
> 
> Ansonsten, versuch mal diesen Tweak: NeoGAF - View Single Post - Watch_Dogs PC performance thread. Hat anscheinend bei einigen Spielern geholfen die Ruckler zu minimieren.


 
Den Tweak habe ich bereits getestet und wie ich schon später in meinen Post editiert habe, keinen Unterschied bemerken können. Werde es später nochmal mit und ohne testen. Den VRAM-Bug habe ich ebenfalls, ggf. ist die schlechte Performance Diesem zuzuschreiben. Wobei ich mir im Gegenzug nicht erklären kann, wie ein Reduzieren der Grafiksettings und somit auch der Speicherbelegung die instabilen Frameraten nicht behebt.


----------



## Clerks89 (25. Mai 2014)

Euda schrieb:


> Den Tweak habe ich bereits getestet und wie ich schon später in meinen Post editiert habe, keinen Unterschied bemerken können. Werde es später nochmal mit und ohne testen. Den VRAM-Bug habe ich ebenfalls, ggf. ist die schlechte Performance Diesem zuzuschreiben. Wobei ich mir im Gegenzug nicht erklären kann, wie ein Reduzieren der Grafiksettings und somit auch der Speicherbelegung die instabilen Frameraten nicht behebt.


 
Dann heißt es wohl den ersten optimierten Grafiktreiber abzuwarten, ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das nächste Woche einer kommt (von AMD und NVIDIA). Hoffentlich wird es dann besser bei dir laufen. =/


----------



## LastChaosTyp (25. Mai 2014)

Man kann WatchDogs ja schon mittlerweile spielen, wenn man den Key bei nem OnlineShop bekommen hat. Allerdings fahren bei mir alle Autos unter der Straße und buggen total rum. Denkt ihr, dass die Entwickler das mit Absicht so machen und das dann in 2 tagen wegpatchen, damit keiner das Spiel schon vorher gescheit spielen kann? Und zum Thema FPS: Ich habe eine MSI GTX 660 OC und nen i7 2600 @3.9GHz. Ich kann WatchDogs auf niedrigen Einstellungen flüssig spielen, auf mittleren wirds schon knapper. Wie soll man das mit ner 670 in 4k spielen können? Da ist doch gar kein so großer Unterschied zwischen den beiden Karten, oder?


----------



## Valdasaar (25. Mai 2014)

Gibt es auch in Watch Dogs das nervige Sammelzeug(Kisten oder ähnliches) so wie in FC 3 wieder?


----------



## RavionHD (25. Mai 2014)

LastChaosTyp schrieb:


> Man kann WatchDogs ja schon mittlerweile spielen, wenn man den Key bei nem OnlineShop bekommen hat. Allerdings fahren bei mir alle Autos unter der Straße und buggen total rum. Denkt ihr, dass die Entwickler das mit Absicht so machen und das dann in 2 tagen wegpatchen, damit keiner das Spiel schon vorher gescheit spielen kann? Und zum Thema FPS: Ich habe eine MSI GTX 660 OC und nen i7 2600 @3.9GHz. Ich kann WatchDogs auf niedrigen Einstellungen flüssig spielen, auf mittleren wirds schon knapper. Wie soll man das mit ner 670 in 4k spielen können? Da ist doch gar kein so großer Unterschied zwischen den beiden Karten, oder?


 
Dann läuft irgendwas bei Dir schief, ich spiele seit 3 Tagen und mir ist kein einziger Bug aufgefallen, und die Performance ist bei Dir auch nicht normal.


----------



## LastChaosTyp (25. Mai 2014)

Wisst ihr mögliche Ursachen pder Lösungen für mein Problem? Hat das noch irgendwer hier? Wo hast du deinen Key her? MMOGA? 
Rest meines Systems:

Win 7 64bit Home Premium
MSI GTX 660 OC
i7 2600 @3.9GHz
MSI Z77A-G45
Sharkoon WPM 500Watt
Neuste Versionen aller Treiber 
Spiel liegt auf ner HDD mit 7200rpm


----------



## RavionHD (26. Mai 2014)

Ja ich habe den Key von MMOGA, schau mal ob bei Dir Temperaturen und co stimmen, hast Du dieses Problem nur in Watch Dogs?


----------



## nyso (26. Mai 2014)

LastChaosTyp schrieb:


> Man kann WatchDogs ja schon mittlerweile spielen, wenn man den Key bei nem OnlineShop bekommen hat. Allerdings fahren bei mir alle Autos unter der Straße und buggen total rum. Denkt ihr, dass die Entwickler das mit Absicht so machen und das dann in 2 tagen wegpatchen, damit keiner das Spiel schon vorher gescheit spielen kann? Und zum Thema FPS: Ich habe eine MSI GTX 660 OC und nen i7 2600 @3.9GHz. Ich kann WatchDogs auf niedrigen Einstellungen flüssig spielen, auf mittleren wirds schon knapper. Wie soll man das mit ner 670 in 4k spielen können? Da ist doch gar kein so großer Unterschied zwischen den beiden Karten, oder?



Ich habe bisher erst einen kleinen Bug gesehen, und habe schon etwa 10 Stunden gespielt. 
Und ich habe eine 560Ti, Texturen auf Mittel, Rest auf Hoch läuft es inzwischen sehr gut.


----------



## Rizzard (26. Mai 2014)

Ich hab gestern mal meine erste Konvoi Mission gemacht. Alter Falter hätte nicht gedacht das das so abgeht.
Die Schießerei begann, es wurden immer mehr, Gegner kamen von vorne und kurz darauf von den Seiten und ich hatte keine Chance.
Nach 3 gescheiterten Versuchen einen Granatwerfer besorgt, ein paar Autos in die Luft gejagt, und dabei muss jemand gestorben sein der nicht hätte sterben dürfen.
Somit heißt es heut Abend weiter probieren. Muss sagen macht von der Inszenierung und der Grafikpracht unheimlich was her. In FC2 waren die Konvois aber einfacher zu meistern.^^


----------



## LastChaosTyp (26. Mai 2014)

@Bobi:

Ja, ich hab das Problem nur bei WD. Ich kann ja auch Battlefield 3 mit MSAAx16 spielen, deswegen wundert mich das ja auch ein bissel  Ich werde einfach bis morgen sarten. Wenn sich nichts daran ändert einfach mal neu installieren und wenn das nicht hilft, den Support anschreiben. Schon ein bissel ärgerlich, hatte mich ziemloch aufs Spiel gefreut!


----------



## Samba1984 (26. Mai 2014)

Die MMOGA keys bringen übrigends nixmehr, wer heute schon spielen mag muss inzwischen ausweichen auf online-gold die haben wohl noch welche die sofort rausgeschickt werden. Ist aber eh egal da das spiel morgen sowieso erscheint und vorher noch der patch kommt der auch bissl was ändern wird


----------



## mist3r89 (26. Mai 2014)

ehm...
Also grafisch finde ich es wirklich sehr gelungen, super einfach heiss. Die Protagonisten sehen gut aus, die Physik gefällt mir und das Lichtspiel ist auch sehr gelungen.
Aber.... Keine Chance das auf Ultra zu spielen... 3Gb Vram reichen nicht aus????? Die ganzen Vrams sind voll und es ruckelt wie sau :-/


----------



## Laggy.NET (26. Mai 2014)

Muss auch sagen, der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist nicht gerade ohne. 2-3 Treffer und schon ist alles komplett rot. Musste mich in der ersten schieß-mission (wo man das Gewehr kaufen muss) schon einige Male zurückziehen. FarCry 2 und 3 waren da um WELTEN einfacher. 

Nun, wenigstens ist es dadurch etwas realistischer. In den meisten Games kann man sich eh ein halbes Magazin einverleiben und steht immernoch.


----------



## Rizzard (26. Mai 2014)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Muss auch sagen, der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist nicht gerade ohne. 2-3 Treffer und schon ist alles komplett rot. Musste mich in der ersten schieß-mission (wo man das Gewehr kaufen muss) schon einige Male zurückziehen. FarCry 2 und 3 waren da um WELTEN einfacher.



Ich find´s auch recht knackig. Wenn man sich da gegen einen Konvoi, oder ein Gang Versteck anlegt mit 10-20 Gegnern, kann man schnell das zeitliche segnen. Richtig schwierig wirds wenn du hinter deiner Deckung nicht mehr sicher bist, und es auf einmal von mehreren Seiten Kugeln hagelt. Da bin ich auch innerhalb von Sekunden tot.


----------



## mist3r89 (26. Mai 2014)

ich willll auuuuuch spieeeelen
Habt ihr alle kein Problem mit dem vram?


----------



## Laggy.NET (26. Mai 2014)

Texturen auf Hoch (nicht auf Ultra) runterstellen, dann sollte das VRAM problem weg sein.


----------



## Rizzard (26. Mai 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> ich willll auuuuuch spieeeelen
> Habt ihr alle kein Problem mit dem vram?



Nein, ich Spiel auf der PS4. Da läuft alles bestens.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast20140707_1 (26. Mai 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> ich willll auuuuuch spieeeelen
> Habt ihr alle kein Problem mit dem vram?



Geduld,morgen ist es soweit!


----------



## ryzen1 (26. Mai 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Nein, ich Spiel auf der PS4. Da läuft alles bestens.


 
Und wie sieht es aus? Merkt man was von den 900p?
Framedrops?


----------



## shadie (26. Mai 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> ehm...
> Also grafisch finde ich es wirklich sehr gelungen, super einfach heiss. Die Protagonisten sehen gut aus, die Physik gefällt mir und das Lichtspiel ist auch sehr gelungen.
> Aber.... Keine Chance das auf Ultra zu spielen... 3Gb Vram reichen nicht aus????? Die ganzen Vrams sind voll und es ruckelt wie sau :-/



Selbes Problem bei mir!
ich nutze 2 GTX 780 und auf Ultra + 4xMSAA und HBO+ ruckelt das Spiel beim Autofahren extrem.
Wenn ich nur laufe ist alles in Ordnung.

Hat eventuell noch wer das Problem oder könnt Ihr alle auf Ultra zocken?

Das Spiel an sich ist super geil.
Es ist nicht so easy wie ein GTA5 oder so ein krempel und ich musste auf Hoch schon öfter Missionen mehrfach starten.
SEHR GEIL!

Geschützte Soldaten sind meist nur mit Sprengladungen Granatwerfern oder explodierender Umgebung kaputt zu bekommen.


Was mir jetzt noch fehlt ist, dass die Lebensregeneration weg fällt.


----------



## Rizzard (26. Mai 2014)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Und wie sieht es aus? Merkt man was von den 900p?
> Framedrops?



Hab Bilder eingefügt (nicht meine, aber von der PS4). Spiel läuft stabil. Merke keine Drops.


----------



## Laggy.NET (26. Mai 2014)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Und wie sieht es aus? Merkt man was von den 900p?
> Framedrops?


 
Also ich habs gestern mal ein paar Stunden mit Konsolen Settings gespielt. Alles auf High, Temporal SMAA, 1600x900, 30 Hz incl Vsync 1 Frame (= konstant 30 FPS) auf nem 46 Zöller mit XBOX 360 Controller, 2,5 Meter entfernung.

Muss sagen, es spielt sich besser und fühlt sich flüssiger an, als wenn ich mit 40-50 FPS ohne Vsync direkt vor meinem 29" 21:9 sitze. Da bekomm ich unter 60 FPS einfach kopfschmerzen.

Ganz anders als am PC sind am TV die 900p auch absolut zu verschmerzen. Der Unterschied zu 1080p ist minimal, der Upscaler ist hervorragend. Ich glaube ich hol mir doch noch ne PS4. Wenn ich das Game am PC nicht auf 60 FPS @ High bekomme, werde ich wohl vorerst wieder am TV zocken.  Mit den Ganzen Framedrops bzw. schwankenden FPS und dem hässlichen Tearing macht das nicht so viel spaß (Vsync mit Triple buffering funktioniert mal wieder nicht)...


----------



## D4rkResistance (26. Mai 2014)

Da ich nicht wusste, dass es einen "Watch Dogs" Sammelthread gibt, habe ich meine beiden Beträge zu der heutigen Watch Dogs News nochmals zusammengefasst, um euch auch hier meine Eindrücke und Fragen zur Verfügung zu stellen.
________________________

Also ich spiele Watch Dogs auch schon seit Samstag Morgen. Kurz und  knapp: Das Spiel ist fett! Anfangs dachte ich so...hmm und das war jetzt  35€ wert? Aber nachdem man immer mehr Sachen freischaltet und sich an  das Spiel und das Fahrverhalten der Wagen gewöhnt bockt es einfach nur  noch. Schön finde ich, das man jede Mission, sei es Haupt-Quest oder  Neben-Quest, sowohl "Splinter Cell"-mäßig, als auch "John McClane"-mäßig  absolvieren kann. Je nachdem, auf was man gerade bock hat. Meine  Lieblings-Wumme, ist ganz klar die M1911! Extrem präzise und viel  umgänglicher als so eine M416!

Ich habe auf Ultra Settings (@1920x1080, 4xMSAA, HBAO+ hoch, etc.) ~ 35  FPS! Das schreibe ich aber auch zum großen Teil meiner CPU zu, da die  FPS so bleiben, wenn ich Grafikeinstellungen wie MSAA runterdrehe. Im  Gegensatz zu anderen Spielen sind diese 35 FPS aber absolut flüssig.  Gelegentlich hab ich mal 1-2 Ruckler, aber das wars dann auch. Achja,  das Spiel kommt übrigens nicht mit DxTory klar. Startet gar nicht erst.  Hatte es 2-3x versucht, dann bekam ich nen BSOD (wurde wohl gehackt ).  Naja, nachdem ich dann feststelle, dass das Spiel ohne DxTory startet  und auch mit Fraps lief, habe ich die FPS halt mit Fraps ausgelesen.  Schade allerdings, da ich eigentlich geplant habe, das Spiel  aufzunehmen. Aber mit Fraps? Ne danke! xD

*So abschließend habe ich natürlich auch noch ein paar Ingame-Screenshots für euch:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: "Watch Dogs" ist übrigens das erste Spiel, wo man beim Hacken nicht gebannt wird. 
________________________

Weiß eigentlich jemand wie man Online, z.B. bei "Freier Modus" im Team  spielen kann, bzw. seine Freunde im Modus als "Nicht-Feinde" angezeigt  zu bekommen? Habe vor einigen Tagen ein Video von JackFrags auf PS4  gesehen, wo sie zusammen hellblaue Dreiecke über den Köpfen hatten,  während die der Gegner rot waren. 

Es gibt derzeit zwar die Möglichkeit Spielerbeschuss in den Optionen  auszuschalten, so dass man im "Freien Modus" nicht sterben kann, aber  auch niemanden töten kann oder dieses eben anzuschalten und dann  verletzlich zu sein und gleichzeitig JEDEN töten zu können. Und da ist  es dann egal, ob man einem Kumpel nachgejoint ist, dieser dich  eingeladen hat oder ihr zusammen in einer U-Play-Chat-Gruppe seid. Alle  werden als Feinde angezeigt. Und das nervt, da man so nicht richtig mit  seinen Kumpels zusammenspielen kann.

Weiß da jemand die richtige Lösung?


----------



## shadie (26. Mai 2014)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Also ich habs gestern mal ein paar Stunden mit Konsolen Settings gespielt. Alles auf High, Temporal SMAA, 1600x900, 30 Hz incl Vsync 1 Frame (= konstant 30 FPS) auf nem 46 Zöller mit XBOX 360 Controller, 2,5 Meter entfernung.
> 
> Muss sagen, es spielt sich besser und fühlt sich flüssiger an, als wenn ich mit 40-50 FPS ohne Vsync direkt vor meinem 29" 21:9 sitze. Da bekomm ich unter 60 FPS einfach kopfschmerzen.
> 
> Ganz anders als am PC sind am TV die 900p auch absolut zu verschmerzen. Der Unterschied zu 1080p ist minimal, der Upscaler ist hervorragend. Ich glaube ich hol mir doch noch ne PS4. Wenn ich das Game am PC nicht auf 60 FPS @ High bekomme, werde ich wohl vorerst wieder am TV zocken.  Mit den Ganzen Framedrops bzw. schwankenden FPS und dem hässlichen Tearing macht das nicht so viel spaß (Vsync mit Triple buffering funktioniert mal wieder nicht)...



Wie wäre es wenn man einfach mal den Patch morgen abwartet?
Oder wartet bis NV und AMD nachbessern?

das Spiel ist erst seit heute offiziell spielbar, klar dass da noch nicht alles sauber läuft oder?

Selbst mit nem großen SLI Gespann hat man aktuell noch Problem.
Das sollte aber schnell ausgemerzt sein


----------



## nyso (26. Mai 2014)

Mich macht das Spiel jedenfalls paranoid Webcam abgedunkelt und Handy liegt immer abgedeckt, damit die Cam nichts aufnimmt xD


----------



## kalkone (26. Mai 2014)

Hat wer eine Ahnung wann der preloade bei steam anläuft?
As 16000er dsl is jetzt zwar nicht langsam, hat bei den ca. 24gb aber trotzdem einiges zu tun


----------



## Laggy.NET (26. Mai 2014)

Solche Fehler wurden bisher in keinem großen Ubsioft Spiel ausgebessert. Gerade AC3 lief in städten extrem schlecht -> kein Patch. FarCry 3 war von Microrucklern geplagt -> kein Patch. Der VRAM Bug "könnte" behoben werden, aber an allgemein bessere Performance oder funktionierendes Vsync mit Trible Buffer gelaube ich nicht. 

Zudem hat Ubisoft selbst gesagt, dass PC Optimierung nicht wichtig ist. Mit AC4, welches mit PhysX auf einer GTX780ti (ohne MSAA) mit 30 FPS läuft haben sie das auch mehr oder weniger bestätigt.

Aber ja, lassen wir uns überraschen, wenns morgen immernoch so schlecht läuft, dürfen wir meckern. Dass ein Patch aber plötzlich alles gut werden lässt, daran glaube ich nicht so recht.


----------



## Spinal (26. Mai 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Nein, ich Spiel auf der PS4. Da läuft alles bestens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich finde das Wasser sieht einfach hammermäßig aus. Ich wünschte, es gäbe mal ein neues Wave Race auf der Wii U.
Aber zum Thema, scheinbar scheint die Grafik und die Atmosphäre sehr gelungen zu sein. Vielleicht habe ich mich viel zu früh aufgeregt


----------



## Rizzard (26. Mai 2014)

Spinal schrieb:


> Ich finde das Wasser sieht einfach hammermäßig aus. Ich wünschte, es gäbe mal ein neues Wave Race auf der Wii U.
> Aber zum Thema, scheinbar scheint die Grafik und die Atmosphäre sehr gelungen zu sein. Vielleicht habe ich mich viel zu früh aufgeregt



Ich hab mal ein Wave Game auf dem N64 gespielt, und das sah damals auch beeindruckend aus.

WD sieht definitiv sehr gut aus. Ich denke zwar schon das da nach 2012 ein Downgrade stattgefunden hat, aber trotz allem eine sehr schöne Optik. Und der Spielspass stimmt auch.


----------



## shadie (26. Mai 2014)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Solche Fehler wurden bisher in keinem großen Ubsioft Spiel ausgebessert. Gerade AC3 lief in städten extrem schlecht -> kein Patch. FarCry 3 war von Microrucklern geplagt -> kein Patch. Der VRAM Bug "könnte" behoben werden, aber an allgemein bessere Performance oder funktionierendes Vsync mit Trible Buffer gelaube ich nicht.
> 
> Zudem hat Ubisoft selbst gesagt, dass PC Optimierung nicht wichtig ist. Mit AC4, welches mit PhysX auf einer GTX780ti (ohne MSAA) mit 30 FPS läuft haben sie das auch mehr oder weniger bestätigt.
> 
> Aber ja, lassen wir uns überraschen, wenns morgen immernoch so schlecht läuft, dürfen wir meckern. Dass ein Patch aber plötzlich alles gut werden lässt, daran glaube ich nicht so recht.



AC lief aber auch nur mit voll aufgerissenem Physx schlecht, mit alles auf Ultra und Physx normal lief das schon ordentlich.

Far Cry 3 war einfach nur Rotz da stimme ich zu.


Bzgl. der Grafik, warum meckern so viele, dass das SPiel kacke aussieht?

Licht Effekte sehen besser aus als bei allen anderen Spielen, Texturen sind auch gut.
Und habt ihr mal die Reifen durchdrehen lassen ? Der Qualm/Rauch sieht einfach mal göttlich aus!

Ich hoffe dass der Bug mit dem VRam gefixed wird, damit sollte das Spiel dann bei mir auch wieder flüssig laufen.
Die Grafikkarten langweilen sich aktuell bei Ultra, nur der VRam läuft halt voll.


----------



## D4rkResistance (26. Mai 2014)

Zum Thema "Qualm & Rauch", hier noch mal eins meiner gestrigen Screenshots:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laggy.NET (26. Mai 2014)

Nun, dass man das Game mit der drittschnellsten AMD GPU nur auf mittel in 1080p ohne MSAA mit 60 FPS zocken kann finde ich jetzt nicht so berauschend. Von gut laufen kann da keine Rede sein. 

Ein DualGPU für 1000€ als Referenz zu nehmen  ist doch unsinn. Wenn der PC jetzt schon so ne Hardware braucht, um Spiele über Konsolen Niveau wiederzugeben, dann wars das mit der Plattform PC und deren große Userbase.

Zudem sollte man mal bedenken, dass WatchDogs nichts anderes als ein PS3/Xbox360 port ist. Seht euch mal die Grafik auf diesen Plattformen an. Das Game sieht auf next Gen Plattformen abgesehen von Auflösung und Bildqualität fast genauso aus. Für das Gebotene ist die performance einfach nur miserabel.


----------



## D4rkResistance (26. Mai 2014)

Das kann ich nicht bestätigen! Ja, im Vergleich zu z.B. Battlefield 4 läuft das Spiel FPS-technisch sehr bescheiden. Aber was hier dem Spiel zu gute kommt sind folgende Aspekte:

*a)* 35 FPS in Watch Dogs wirken wie 60 FPS in BF4. Das einzige was sich davon gelegentlich abhebt, sind die blöden FPS-Drops

*b)* Watch Dogs ist noch nicht einmal offiziell released und läuft schon besser als BF4 nach 4 Monaten

*c)* Watch Dogs ist noch null optimiert. Kein "Day 1"-Patch, keine Anpassungen im Treiber seitens AMD/NVidia und keinerlei bekannte Config-Tweaks

Ich finde, wenn man diese drei Aspekte im Hinterkopf behält, läuft Watch Dogs ausgezeichnet!


----------



## kero81 (26. Mai 2014)

Hat zufällig jmd am freitag bei mmoga einen key für die digital deluxe gekauft und ihn schon bekommen? Hab mir am freitag besagte version gekauft, lieferdatum steht bei 26.05., habe aber noch keine email samt key erhalten.


----------



## Samba1984 (26. Mai 2014)

Kleine Info an alle die einen Nvidia Code haben oder bei Uplay gekauft haben, es wird KEINEN Preload geben laut dem Support. Der Download wird erst ab 27.5 gehen, ich weis aber nicht ob ab 0.01 oder später


----------



## Rizzard (26. Mai 2014)

kero81 schrieb:


> Hat zufällig jmd am freitag bei mmoga einen key für die digital deluxe gekauft und ihn schon bekommen? Hab mir am freitag besagte version gekauft, lieferdatum steht bei 26.05., habe aber noch keine email samt key erhalten.



Wenn du in der ersten Welle nicht dabei warst, wirst du den Key wohl erst morgen bekommen.
Ich vermute MMOGA hat einen Dämpfer von Ubisoft bekommen.
Ein Kumpel von mir wartet auch vergebens auf seinen Key, obwohl 26.05 angegeben war.


----------



## Gast20140707_1 (26. Mai 2014)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> FarCry 3 war von Microrucklern geplagt -> kein Patch.



Konnte ich niemals feststellen.


----------



## fatlace (26. Mai 2014)

habs mir jetzt bei online gold bestellt.
bei lieferzeit steht 5-10 minuten, mal schauen ob das wirklich was wird.
wollts eigentlich im laden kaufen weil ich lieber die DVD´s im regal stehen habe, naja kauf ich die dvd irgendwann dazu


----------



## Laggy.NET (26. Mai 2014)

Guellem schrieb:


> Konnte ich niemals feststellen.


 
Dann bist du wohl nicht so empfindlich/anspruchsvoll. Das Internet ist voll von beschwerden: https://www.google.de/search?q=far+cry+3+mikroruckler
Und Ubisoft hats nie interessiert.

Wie gesagt, mich würde es schon überraschen, wenn es diesmal anders kommt.


----------



## Gast20140707_1 (26. Mai 2014)

Anspruchsvoll bin ich schon,konnte aber wirklich nie welche feststellen.


----------



## Panagianus (26. Mai 2014)

Hey kurze Info es gibt jetzt einen Nvidiatreiber mit Anpassubgen für WD zum Download


----------



## CSOger (26. Mai 2014)

Panagianus schrieb:


> Hey kurze Info es gibt jetzt einen Nvidiatreiber mit Anpassubgen für WD zum Download



Auch gerade gesehen.

This 337.88 Game Ready WHQL driver ensures you'll have the best possible gaming 
experience for Watch Dogs and can provide a 
significant performance gain in a variety of other titles.

Nvidia GeForce-Treiber Download - ComputerBase


----------



## Panagianus (26. Mai 2014)

Aber in expirience scheint er noch nucht zu sein...


----------



## kero81 (26. Mai 2014)

Ah ok, dann warte ich jetzt einfach bis morgen und checke nicht stündlich meine emails.  Ab mittwoch heisst es dann vier tage wash dogs.


----------



## rackcity (26. Mai 2014)

naja mal abwarten wies wird. halte von games nicht sooooooo viel wo so ein heftiger hype ist^^

nicht das WD die menscheit enttäuscht


----------



## Gast20140707_1 (26. Mai 2014)

Einfach nicht so viele Berichte lesen und ein eigenes Urteil bilden.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (26. Mai 2014)

Hey Leute hab mir Watch Dogs über die NVIDIA Aktion geholt und wollt mal Fragen ob ihr wenn ihr Uplay öffnet schon Watch Dogs in der Spieleliste habt!


----------



## RavionHD (26. Mai 2014)

Das Spiel läuft ausgezeichnet, vor allem mit dem Tipp vom Neogaf läuft es 1A, und das sogar auf meiner Mittelklassehardware, hätte nie gedacht dass ich im Grunde auf @Ultra spielen kann, das ist ausgezeichnete Optimierung bei Ubisoft, vor allem wenn man bedenkt dass es auf den "Next Gen" Konsolen in nichtmal 900p mit 25-30 fps herumdümpelt.
Dabei haben sie weder HBAO noch AA.


----------



## Gast20140707_1 (26. Mai 2014)

Welches System?


----------



## Panagianus (26. Mai 2014)

Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> Hey Leute hab mir Watch Dogs über die NVIDIA Aktion geholt und wollt mal Fragen ob ihr wenn ihr Uplay öffnet schon Watch Dogs in der Spieleliste habt!


Habs auch zu meinet Geaka geholt, ist leider noch nicht bei Uplay zu sehen, meine Gtx 770 langweilt sich


----------



## Rizzard (26. Mai 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Das Spiel läuft ausgezeichnet, vor allem mit dem  Tipp vom Neogaf läuft es 1A, und das sogar auf meiner  Mittelklassehardware, hätte nie gedacht dass ich im Grunde auf @Ultra  spielen kann, das ist ausgezeichnete Optimierung bei Ubisoft, vor allem  wenn man bedenkt dass es auf den "Next Gen" Konsolen in nichtmal 900p  mit 25-30 fps herumdümpelt.
> Dabei haben sie weder HBAO noch AA.



Also es läuft auf der PS4 sehr flüssig und sieht dabei sehr gut aus.
Und wenn man überlegt das WD sicherlich ziemlich an der CPU zieht, kann man bei 1,6GHZ Kernen nicht meckern.


----------



## kero81 (26. Mai 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> ...vor allem mit dem Tipp vom Neogaf läuft es 1A...



Der da wäre?!


----------



## RavionHD (26. Mai 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Also es läuft auf der PS4 sehr flüssig und sieht dabei sehr gut aus.
> Und wenn man überlegt das WD sicherlich ziemlich an der CPU zieht, kann man bei 1,6GHZ Kernen nicht meckern.


 
Nungut, ob 30 fps jetzt so flüssig sind ist wohl Geschmackssache, desweiteren wird es bei 900p und keinem AA wohl zu relativ starkem Kantenflimmern kommen.
Ich sag mal so, Du hättest auf Deinem PC die *wesentlich* bessere Spielerfahrung, ich versteh nicht was so schwer ist sich ein langes HDMI Kabel zu beosrgen, aber naja, wie man's will.

@kero81

Erstelle eine Verknüpfung zur Watch Dogs.exe und schreibe im "Ziel" das hier ein:
-disablepagefilecheck

Das Spiel läuft besser und es gibt nur mehr ganz ganz selten Ruckelein beim Autofahren.


----------



## Panagianus (26. Mai 2014)

Ketzt ist der Treiber auch im Expirience


----------



## D4rkResistance (26. Mai 2014)

Hat schon jemand von euch den neuen Nvidia-Patch installiert und mal die FPS verglichen? Hat's was gebracht?

@Bobi: Welchen Tipp hat Neogaf denn genannt? Habe bisher nur irgendwas gelesen von wegen alles @Ultra und Texturen auf Hoch. Das soll angeblich einige Lags vermeiden. Meinste das?


----------



## Panagianus (26. Mai 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Nungut, ob 30 fps jetzt so flüssig sind ist wohl Geschmackssache, desweiteren wird es bei 900p und keinem AA wohl zu relativ starkem Kantenflimmern kommen. Ich sag mal so, Du hättest auf Deinem PC die wesentlich bessere Spielerfahrung, ich versteh nicht was so schwer ist sich ein langes HDMI Kabel zu beosrgen, aber naja, wie man's will.  @kero81  Erstelle eine Verknüpfung zur Watch Dogs.exe und schreibe im "Ziel" das hier ein: -disablepagefilecheck  Das Spiel läuft besser und es gibt nur mehr ganz ganz selten Ruckelein beim Autofahren.


Bei denem Pc wird's ja wohl richtig nice laufen


----------



## Panagianus (26. Mai 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand von euch den neuen Nvidia-Patch installiert und mal die FPS verglichen? Hat's was gebracht?  @Bobi: Welchen Tipp hat Neogaf denn genannt? Habe bisher nur irgendwas gelesen von wegen alles @Ultra und Texturen auf Hoch. Das soll angeblich einige Lags vermeiden. Meinste das?


Ich lads gerade runter aber ich hab WD noch nicht daher kein Vergleich, aber ich werde Morgen oder übermorgen mal schreiben wies auf meiner 2gb gtx 770 so läuft


----------



## Gast20140707_1 (26. Mai 2014)

Daumenkino ist angesagt.


----------



## kero81 (26. Mai 2014)

Blödsinn. Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal... den Rest kennste bestimmt.


----------



## Dante1611 (26. Mai 2014)

Panagianus schrieb:


> Habs auch zu meinet Geaka geholt, ist leider noch nicht bei Uplay zu sehen, meine Gtx 770 langweilt sich



Hab spaßeshalber mal den Support angeschrieben, da ich den Code über die selbe Aktion bekommen hab. Dort wurde mir gesagt, dass das Spiel zum offiziellen Release in der Bibo erscheint, also nach meinen Quellen morgen früh um 3 Uhr.
Vielleicht ist Ubisoft ja gnädig und ich muss mir keine 3L Energy reinziehen, um den Download pünktlich zu starten...


----------



## Samba1984 (26. Mai 2014)

ubisoft wird nicht gnädig sein, es gibt keine genaue auskunft wann es vorhanden sein wird .. mords fail von ubi schonmal wenn man bedenkt das viele schon spielen können


----------



## kero81 (26. Mai 2014)

Juhu, gerade nochmal meine Emails gecheckt und da war mein Key von MMOGA drin. Bin es gerade über Uplay am Installieren, oooooh yeah!


----------



## Panagianus (26. Mai 2014)

Ich starte den Download wenn ich aufstehe, wenn ich um 3 wiederkomme sollte meine 100.000er Leitung den Rest gemacht haben


----------



## _VFB_ (26. Mai 2014)

kero81 schrieb:


> Juhu, gerade nochmal meine Emails gecheckt und da war mein Key von MMOGA drin. Bin es gerade über Uplay am Installieren, oooooh yeah!


 
Jo eben nen Key gekauft und gleich am Runterladen. Will nich wissen wie die Leitungen/Server morgen in die Knie gehen xD


----------



## kalkone (26. Mai 2014)

Also im Steam Store steht das das Spiel ca. in 17 Stunden freigeschalten wird, also morgen um 10, 11, oder 12 rum.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (26. Mai 2014)

Die könnten das ja wenigstens schon mal in Uplay anzeigen ... UPlay ist echt grottenschlecht ... früher hats ja wenigstens noch installierte Spiele erkannt, das feature haben se ja auch entfernt


----------



## fatlace (26. Mai 2014)

kero81 schrieb:


> Juhu, gerade nochmal meine Emails gecheckt und da war mein Key von MMOGA drin. Bin es gerade über Uplay am Installieren, oooooh yeah!


 
du glücklicher
ich hab noch nix bekommen, gucke auch stündlich nach neuen emails
hoffe ich bekomm den code bis 21 uhr, dann kann ich auf nachtschicht fahren und anfangen zu laden


----------



## Spinal (26. Mai 2014)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Nun, dass man das Game mit der drittschnellsten AMD GPU nur auf mittel in 1080p ohne MSAA mit 60 FPS zocken kann finde ich jetzt nicht so berauschend. Von gut laufen kann da keine Rede sein.
> 
> Ein DualGPU für 1000€ als Referenz zu nehmen  ist doch unsinn. Wenn der PC jetzt schon so ne Hardware braucht, um Spiele über Konsolen Niveau wiederzugeben, dann wars das mit der Plattform PC und deren große Userbase.
> 
> Zudem sollte man mal bedenken, dass WatchDogs nichts anderes als ein PS3/Xbox360 port ist. Seht euch mal die Grafik auf diesen Plattformen an. Das Game sieht auf next Gen Plattformen abgesehen von Auflösung und Bildqualität fast genauso aus. Für das Gebotene ist die performance einfach nur miserabel.


 
Welche GPU hast du denn? Laut Signatur eine 7950. Drittschnellste GPU ist allerdings schöngeredet, darüber liegen noch die 7970, 7970 GHz, 280X, 290, 290X. Hinzu kommt, dass die GPU von 2011 oder 2012 ist. Was man so liest scheint das Spiel bis auf ein paar Bugs sehr vernünftig zu laufen und dabei gut auszuschauen. Aber was rede ich da, die Grafik ist grottig, ist ja nur ein PS3 Port 



Bobi schrieb:


> Nungut, ob 30 fps jetzt so flüssig sind ist wohl Geschmackssache, desweiteren wird es bei 900p und keinem AA wohl zu relativ starkem Kantenflimmern kommen.
> Ich sag mal so, Du hättest auf Deinem PC die *wesentlich* bessere Spielerfahrung, ich versteh nicht was so schwer ist sich ein langes HDMI Kabel zu beosrgen, aber naja, wie man's will.
> 
> @kero81
> ...


 
Also ob das eine "wesentlich" bessere Spielefahrung wäre muss wohl jeder selber entscheiden. mein PC steht nicht im Wohnzimmer, da soll er auch nicht hin und ein 20m HDMI Kabel ist sicher keine Alternative. Hinzu kommt, dass man ja auch noch eine Maus und Tastatur haben muss, am besten Funk. Das im Wohnzimmer rumfliegen zu haben habe ich auch keine Lust, geschweige denn die Steuerung für die Spiele die ich am TV spielen will zu konfigurieren.
Ruckler im Auto, VRAM Bug, Dateien ändern usw. hat man mit der Konsole auch nicht, auf irgendwelche Treiber warten usw. muss man auch nicht. Also ob man da wirklich die wesentlich bessere Spielerfahrung hat wage ich zu bezweifeln. Die bessere Grafik wenn man entsprechend Geld dafür ausgibt, ja. Aber das gleichzusetzen mit einer besseren Spielerfahrung?

Egal, ist ja kein Konsole vs. PC Thread. Aber mir fällt zu Watch Dogs gerade auch nichts mehr ein außer das ich es blöd fände, wenn man erst Mittags loslegen kann, weil ich es dann nicht über Nacht runterladen kann 

bye
Spinal


----------



## Rizzard (26. Mai 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Nungut, ob 30 fps jetzt so flüssig sind ist wohl Geschmackssache, desweiteren wird es bei 900p und keinem AA wohl zu relativ starkem Kantenflimmern kommen.



Spiel erst mal die Version. Da fällt kein Kantenflimmern auf und das Ding läuft flüssig. Als Bonus kann ich auch auf Uplay verzichten.


----------



## kero81 (26. Mai 2014)

Spinal schrieb:


> Ruckler im Auto, VRAM Bug, Dateien ändern usw. hat man mit der Konsole auch nicht, auf irgendwelche Treiber warten usw. muss man auch nicht.



Genauso wie Custom Community Mods, SweetFX/ENB und alle anderen Vorzüge des PC-Gaming. Also ich werde seitdem ich am PC zocke nie wieder Geld zum Fenster werfen für eine Konsole. Aber jedem das seine. Keines von beiden ist besser/schlechter. Hat alles seine Vor.- und Nachteile.


----------



## Samba1984 (26. Mai 2014)

der treiber ist schon da bei nvidia


----------



## fatlace (26. Mai 2014)

so mein code ist auch gekommen, villt kann ich noch ne kleine runde zocken vorm arbeiten
mal gucken was die gtx 580 noch so kann, der i7 2600k auf 4,6ghz müsste das ja stemmen können


----------



## Laggy.NET (26. Mai 2014)

Spinal schrieb:


> Welche GPU hast du denn? Laut Signatur eine 7950. Drittschnellste GPU ist allerdings schöngeredet, darüber liegen noch die 7970, 7970 GHz, 280X, 290, 290X. Hinzu kommt, dass die GPU von 2011 oder 2012 ist. Was man so liest scheint das Spiel bis auf ein paar Bugs sehr vernünftig zu laufen und dabei gut auszuschauen. Aber was rede ich da, die Grafik ist grottig, ist ja nur ein PS3 Port


 
Schöngeredet? Ja, mag sein. Trotzdem ändert das nichts an meiner Aussage. Mit den 1,1 GHz (genauer 1,125) kommt die HD7950 exakt auf die Leistung einer HD7970 GHz. Die HD7970 GHz liegt 1-2 % vor der R9 280X. Und diese ist nunmal direkt hinter der R9 290X und R9 290. Erstere ist 25% (30% übermode) schneller, zweitere 20%.

Folglich kann ich mit meinem System ganz gut beurteilen, wie sich eine R9 280X in Watch Dogs verhält. Wie alt dieser Chip ist spielt doch keine Rolle. Fakt ist, dass man selbst mit einer aktuellen R9 290(X) mit den gerade mal ~30% mehr FPS keine Bäume ausreißt. Nichtmal ansatzweise.


Aber ich werde dazu jetzt nichts mehr sagen. Warten wir einfach auf morgen, wenn AMD auch noch nen neuen Treiber bringt und der DayOne Patch raus ist.


----------



## Ruebenbauer (26. Mai 2014)

kero81 schrieb:


> Hat zufällig jmd am freitag bei mmoga einen key für die digital deluxe gekauft und ihn schon bekommen? Hab mir am freitag besagte version gekauft, lieferdatum steht bei 26.05., habe aber noch keine email samt key erhalten.


 
Ja ich vor ca 2 std


----------



## zobl93 (26. Mai 2014)

In meiner One läuft es auch schon


----------



## kero81 (26. Mai 2014)

Sooooo, 11 Minütchen noch dann sind die 14 GB fertig. Alibildchen, Hashtag F**kRaubkopierer:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (26. Mai 2014)

Aber echt Watch.Dogs-RELOADED schon wieder gesichtet... und bei mir immer noch keine Anzeige davon das das freigeschalten wird ...


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Mai 2014)

Wer noch nicht hat, sollte auf jeden Fall den 337.88 Treiber installieren. Ist der absolute Killer Treiber für Watch_dogs. Hat bei mir fast doppelte FPS gebracht gegenüber dem 335.23. Ich vermute das besonders SLI Systeme von dem Treiber profitieren.


----------



## Primer (26. Mai 2014)

Also beim Vergleich zur PS4 hin schauts nach 900p, mit PostAA und überwiegend mittlerer Detailstufe(Schatten, Reflekionen, AO) aus. Einiges wie Wasser und Texturen gibts auf hoch.....im Grunde alles wie zu erwarten.

Interessierte können sich ein wenig durch den Nvidia Twaek, mit viele gute Vergleichen zu den Einstellungen klicken und für PS4 Bilder lässt sich natürlich das Neogaf empfehlen: 

NeoGAF - View Single Post - Consoles screenshots thread (PS4/Xbone/WiiU) [Up: Thread rules in OP]
NeoGAF - View Single Post - Consoles screenshots thread (PS4/Xbone/WiiU) [Up: Thread rules in OP]
NeoGAF - View Single Post - Consoles screenshots thread (PS4/Xbone/WiiU) [Up: Thread rules in OP]


----------



## sh4sta (26. Mai 2014)

kero81 schrieb:


> Sooooo, 11 Minütchen noch dann sind die 14 GB fertig. Alibildchen, Hashtag F**kRaubkopierer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hm...meine Version is ein wenig größer zum ziehen.   Ich habs bei Gamesrocket gekauft und ziehe es über deren DL-Manager und da ist es 21,39GB.


----------



## Ruebenbauer (26. Mai 2014)

sh4sta schrieb:


> Hm...meine Version is ein wenig größer zum ziehen.   Ich habs bei Gamesrocket gekauft und ziehe es über deren DL-Manager und da ist es 21,39GB.


 
Das würde auch die angaben von Ubi bestätigen. Ich würde echt lachen wenn wir echt nur so eine unfertige version zocken pre final oder sowas ?

Edit
Lustig Lustig sehe gerade das selbst die Watch Dogs-RELOADED Version 22GB groß ist. Und warum ist unsere nur 14GB ?


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Mai 2014)

Weil manche Versionen Multi Language sind und manche nur 1 Sprache enthalten.


----------



## kero81 (26. Mai 2014)

Keine Ahnung warum die nur 14Gb groß ist. Aber jetzt mal ne Frage zum Spiel selbst: kann man diesen "toten Bereich" bei der Mausbewegung iwie deaktivieren. Das kommt mir so vor wie bei nem Controller ein toter Bereich am Anfang von der Bewegung. So lässt sich ja kaum anständig Zielen.


----------



## Ruebenbauer (26. Mai 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Weil manche Versionen Multi Language sind und manche nur 1 Sprache enthalten.


 
Ok das macht sinn. Ich habe auch schon gelesen das die Version mit 22GB noch mehr Texturen haben soll angeblich


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Mai 2014)

kero81 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung warum die nur 14Gb groß ist. Aber  jetzt mal ne Frage zum Spiel selbst: kann man diesen "toten Bereich" bei  der Mausbewegung iwie deaktivieren. Das kommt mir so vor wie bei nem  Controller ein toter Bereich am Anfang von der Bewegung. So lässt sich  ja kaum anständig Zielen.


 Was viel schlimmer ist das man Autoaim nicht abstellen kann.  Kann man fast nicht mit treffen.


----------



## fatlace (26. Mai 2014)

soll wohl mit controller besser zu spielen sein.


----------



## Ruebenbauer (26. Mai 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> soll wohl mit controller besser zu spielen sein.


 
Verdammt ich Zocke auf ein PC


----------



## fatlace (26. Mai 2014)

Ja is ärgerlich, war aber bei assassins creed auch schon so:/

Ich komm erst nach der nachtschicht zum zocken


----------



## cap82 (26. Mai 2014)

wie kann man normal gehen? bei mir joggt er nur..


----------



## Rizzard (26. Mai 2014)

Stick nur leicht nach vorne bewegen.


----------



## cap82 (26. Mai 2014)

das geht mit der qpad mecha nich..


----------



## kero81 (26. Mai 2014)

Zielhilfe ist auch aktiv wenn ich mit Maus+Tastatur spiele??? Nee, oder?!


----------



## Rizzard (26. Mai 2014)

kero81 schrieb:


> Zielhilfe ist auch aktiv wenn ich mit Maus+Tastatur spiele??? Nee, oder?!


 
Das kann doch nicht sein das ihr mit M+T Zielhilfe automatisch drin habt, während die Konsolenversion das nicht hat. Also bei mir ist da keine unterstützende Hilfe.


----------



## Ruebenbauer (26. Mai 2014)

Bei mir Läuft Watch Dogs mit dem Neusten Nvidia Treiber Deutlich besser mit SLI habe ich Locker 40-50 FPS mehr


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Mai 2014)

Ruebenbauer schrieb:


> Bei mir Läuft Watch Dogs mit dem Neusten Nvidia Treiber Deutlich besser mit SLI habe ich Locker 40-50 FPS mehr


 Kann ich nur bestätigen.



kero81 schrieb:


> Zielhilfe ist auch aktiv wenn ich mit Maus+Tastatur spiele??? Nee, oder?!


 Doch leider. "Controller Zielhilfe" kann man nur auf minimal stellen, nicht auf aus. Er bewegt dann immernoch total komisch das Bild wenn man versucht zu zielen.


----------



## LastChaosTyp (26. Mai 2014)

Spielt das Game mit Controller, kann ich nur empfehlen. Maus ist sehr schwammig und ungenau!


----------



## Euda (26. Mai 2014)

LastChaosTyp schrieb:


> Spielt das Game mit Controller, kann ich nur empfehlen. Maus ist sehr schwammig und ungenau!


 
Kann ich nochmal bekräftigen, musste ich in Verwendung des X360-Controllers heute ebenfalls feststellen. Hier machen sich auch niedrigere FPS-Raten sowie Drops wesentlich weniger bemerkbar (kommender Treiber/Patch-Fix hin oder her). 



cap82 schrieb:


> wie kann man normal gehen? bei mir joggt er nur..


 
[ALT] beim Laufen gedrückt halten.


----------



## Primer (26. Mai 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Doch leider. "Controller Zielhilfe" kann man nur auf minimal stellen, nicht auf aus. Er bewegt dann immernoch total komisch das Bild wenn man versucht zu zielen.



Hast du zufällig einen Controller nur angestöpselt? Vielleicht erkennt das Spiel sowas automatisch?

Ansonsten kann ja mal einer in die "GamerProfile.xml" schauen. Da gibt es irgend so einen Punkt namens "GameProfile Settings". Dieser ermöglicht:


> Enables greater control over sensitivity, input device options, and mouse smoothing, and also enables the disabling of the minimap, reticule, and open world alerts notifying you of new missions, among other things. For keyboard and mouse users, as well as those intending to take screenshots, these are essential settings.@Quelle



Vielleicht bekommt man das Autoaim so irgendwie tot?


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Mai 2014)

Primer schrieb:


> Hast du zufällig einen Controller nur angestöpselt? Vielleicht erkennt das Spiel sowas automatisch?
> 
> Ansonsten kann ja mal einer in die "GamerProfile.xml" schauen. Da gibt es irgend so einen Punkt namens "GameProfile Settings". Dieser ermöglicht:
> 
> ...


 Nein am Rechner sind nur eine G15 Refresh und eine Deathadder. Ich gucke mal da rein ob ich was finde...


----------



## kalkone (26. Mai 2014)

Ruebenbauer schrieb:


> Ok das macht sinn. Ich habe auch schon gelesen das die Version mit 22GB noch mehr Texturen haben soll angeblich


 
ich glaub jetzt nicht das es eine A oder B Version gibt... Steam gibt z.B. 25Gb Plattenspeicher an, ich lade aber beim Preloade 13,6Gb. Entweder da wird nochmal was nachgeschoben, oder es hängt mit der Komprimierung und dem Dateiformat, indem es übertragen wird, zusammen...


----------



## Fiftdey (26. Mai 2014)

kalkone schrieb:


> ich glaub jetzt nicht das es eine A oder B Version gibt... Steam gibt z.B. 25Gb Plattenspeicher an, ich lade aber beim Preloade 13,6Gb. Entweder da wird nochmal was nachgeschoben, oder es hängt mit der Komprimierung und dem Dateiformat, indem es übertragen wird, zusammen...


 
also ich hab gelesen das die ein version mit 13,6gb nur die englische sprachversion hat. allein die deutsche sprachversion ist schon 3,5 gb groß.. 
also wenn man alle zusammen zählt dann denk ich werden dies die 22gb sein!

andere sache.. wieso können so viele nicht zielen? ich verteile einen heady nach dem anderen


----------



## Mick-Jogger (26. Mai 2014)

Das ist doch gerade die Zielhilfe ... 


Mann mann Uplay Shop nie wieder ... beim ersten mal musste ich nen Monat auf meine Bestellung warten und jetzt schon wieder so ein Schei*


----------



## kalkone (26. Mai 2014)

Fiftdey schrieb:


> also ich hab gelesen das die ein version mit 13,6gb nur die englische sprachversion hat. allein die deutsche sprachversion ist schon 3,5 gb groß..
> also wenn man alle zusammen zählt dann denk ich werden dies die 22gb sein!
> 
> andere sache.. wieso können so viele nicht zielen? ich verteile einen heady nach dem anderen


 
könnte sein, ich kann aber noch nicht mal in die Spiele Einstellungen der Steam Bibliothek, also werd ich das wohl erst morgen herausfinden


----------



## Fiftdey (26. Mai 2014)

Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> Das ist doch gerade die Zielhilfe ...


 
was für eine Zielhilfe? bei mir geht nix automatisch auf den Kopf der Gegner oder ähnliches! 
wenn ich will kann ich auch zwei/drei mm nach links oder rechts zielen und dann damit daneben setzen..


----------



## Samba1984 (26. Mai 2014)

Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> Mann mann Uplay Shop nie wieder ... beim ersten mal musste ich nen Monat auf meine Bestellung warten und jetzt schon wieder so ein Schei*


 
ab morgen 9 uhr ca wird es downloadbar sein.. ubishop ist der letzte rotz. ich hab nen gratiskey von nvidia aktion und überlege auch ob ich mir nicht einfach ne special edition bei gameladen kaufe und auf den scheiß verzichte .. jetzt kann ich nichtmal downloaden während ich auf arbeit bin. drecksladen der ubishop


----------



## Fiftdey (26. Mai 2014)

Samba1984 schrieb:


> ab morgen 9 uhr ca wird es downloadbar sein.. ubishop ist der letzte rotz. ich hab nen gratiskey von nvidia aktion und überlege auch ob ich mir nicht einfach ne special edition bei gameladen kaufe und auf den scheiß verzichte .. jetzt kann ich nichtmal downloaden während ich auf arbeit bin. drecksladen der ubishop


 
den key hast schon eingelöst, richtig? sonst würd ich den gern haben wollen für 5€ oder so


----------



## Samba1984 (26. Mai 2014)

ja hab ich 

 aber ist auch egal obs morgen früh erst frei ist .. ich schnorr mir einfach um 12 kurz 5 minuten um heimzugehen pc anschmeisen und downloaden .. bis ich feierabend habe ist das spiel unten


----------



## kalkone (26. Mai 2014)

zum Glück gibt es keine anderen Probleme


----------



## Samba1984 (26. Mai 2014)

kalkone schrieb:


> zum Glück gibt es keine anderen Probleme


 
nee grad nicht, hast du welche ?  bei mir läuft alles tuti im leben grad


----------



## kalkone (26. Mai 2014)

Samba1984 schrieb:


> nee grad nicht, hast du welche ?  bei mir läuft alles tuti im leben grad


 
As Bier is grad leer geworden, aber danke der Nachfrage


----------



## Samba1984 (26. Mai 2014)

kalkone schrieb:


> As Bier is grad leer geworden, aber danke der Nachfrage


 
Oh schei`` dann verstehe ich dich natürlich


----------



## Invisiblo (26. Mai 2014)

Samba1984 schrieb:


> ab morgen 9 uhr ca wird es downloadbar sein..



Quelle?


----------



## RavionHD (26. Mai 2014)

Invisiblo schrieb:


> Quelle?


 
Auf Steam ist es schon jetzt downloadbar.


----------



## Invisiblo (26. Mai 2014)

Habe den nVidia-Kot. 

Daher ist für mich nur uPlay interessant.


----------



## Samba1984 (26. Mai 2014)

Invisiblo schrieb:


> Quelle?


 
ubisoft forum .. und email beim freischalten vom key.. einfach die uhrzeit auf gmt+1 ausrechnen .. das man immer ne quelle für alles brauch auf steam steht übrigends auch das es ab 9 uhr frei ist


----------



## Samba1984 (26. Mai 2014)

Invisiblo schrieb:


> Habe den nVidia-Kot.
> 
> Daher ist für mich nur uPlay interessant.


 
falsch, der läuft auch über uplay  hast ihn noch nicht freigeschaltet oder ? du hast noch den code vom versender oder ?


----------



## Invisiblo (26. Mai 2014)

Welche Mail denn? In meiner steht "pre-ordered release date: Fri Nov 21 00:00:00 CST 2014"


----------



## kero81 (26. Mai 2014)

So, kleines Fazit: Welt nicht sonderlich groß, gefühlt kleiner als die GTA IV Map. Spielmechanik erinnert ein wenig an AC (Ctos Türme hacken um Gebiete zu "kontrollieren"), macht aber Spaß. Läuft auf High Einstellungen mit aktuellem Nivea Treiber im "Randlos Fenstermodus" KONSTANT BOMBE mit 60 FPS. Steuerung des Charakters/ der Fahrzeuge sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig, lässt sich aber mit Tastatur sehr gut fahren. Das überrascht mich sogar, ich hasse es normalerweise mit Tata zu fahren. Ein Gamepad kommt hier garnicht erst in Frage. Wie soll ich denn da ordentlich Zielen (Zielhilfe uargh...)?! 
Also ich bin zwar noch etwas überfordert, aber es macht wirklich sehr viel Spaß. Wobei ich es mir schon etwas anders vorgestellt habe. Das bezieht sich auf die Grafik, sowie auf die Spielmechaniken ansich. Aber es ist wirklich gut. Bleibt abzuwarten bis das "New Toy-Feeling" abgeklungen ist, ob es danach noch Motiviert. 

P.s. Freitag bei MMOGA die Digital Deluxe, Seasons Pass und so ein DLC (Name entfallen) für rund 70 gekauft, Keys kamen heute und ich konnte es über Uplay Runterladen, Installieren und Spielen.

Guckst Du:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Invisiblo (26. Mai 2014)

Samba1984 schrieb:


> falsch, der läuft auch über uplay  hast ihn noch nicht freigeschaltet oder ? du hast noch den code vom versender oder ?


 
Ne, habe schon vor ner Woche im Shop eingelöst und Bestellbestätigung von Ubi auch erhalten. Warte jetzt darauf, dass das Spiel in meinem Account auftaucht.


----------



## Samba1984 (26. Mai 2014)

hast du den code den du bekommen hast von deinem nvidia karten versender schon eingelöst auf der homepage und dann im ubishop die special edition mit dem gutscheincode gekauft den du bekommst der sie von 59.99 € auf 0.00 € setzt? danach bekommst du eine mail in der stehen die bestelldetails. In meiner steht auch das es dann rauskommt am 21.nov 2014 aber in den aktuelleren steht etwas von 27.5.13 o3.00 OCT oder so, ich schau mal kurz nach


----------



## Samba1984 (26. Mai 2014)

kero81 schrieb:


> So, kleines Fazit: Welt nicht sonderlich groß, gefühlt kleiner als die GTA IV Map.


 
das stimmt nicht ganz, die welt ist nicht wirklich kleiner als in gta iv, das denkt man nur .. sie ist etwas größer sogar


----------



## Invisiblo (26. Mai 2014)

Ja genau so hab ich es gemacht, in meiner Mail steht halt auch 21. Nov 2014 0:00 Uhr.


----------



## kero81 (26. Mai 2014)

Samba1984 schrieb:


> das stimmt nicht ganz, die welt ist nicht wirklich kleiner als in gta iv, das denkt man nur .. sie ist etwas größer sogar





kero81 schrieb:


> Welt nicht sonderlich groß,  *gefühlt* kleiner als die GTA IV Map.



Checkste?!


----------



## Samba1984 (26. Mai 2014)

Invisiblo schrieb:


> Ne, habe schon vor ner Woche im Shop eingelöst und Bestellbestätigung von Ubi auch erhalten. Warte jetzt darauf, dass das Spiel in meinem Account auftaucht.


 
das steht in den aktuellen bestelldetails vom ubishop 
Produktname: Watch_Dogs - Special Edition
Plattform: PC (Pre-Ordered)
pre-ordered release date: Tue May 27 03:00:00 CDT 2014
Bestellmenge: 1
Betrag: 0,00€

und im ubiforum wurde gesagt gegen vormittag, bei steam steht das spiel wird in 10 stunden freigeschaltet was auch auf 9 uhr spricht


----------



## Invisiblo (26. Mai 2014)

Ist ja ätzend. Wollte über Nacht runterladen. -.-


----------



## Samba1984 (26. Mai 2014)

Invisiblo schrieb:


> Ist ja ätzend. Wollte über Nacht runterladen. -.-


 
leider nein, wurde auch im ubisoft forum als störend angemerkt .. interessiert ubisoft aber nicht sehr


----------



## Nirvach85 (26. Mai 2014)

Nur ist der Witz das du es nur zwischen 23-6 Uhr laden darfst wegen USK. Das bedeutet Dienstagabend 23 Uhr. Oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## nyso (26. Mai 2014)

Laden darfst du immer. Nur kaufen halt nicht. Wenn du den Key hast ist es vollkommen egal wann du es lädst. 
Den Key kannst du ja eigentlich nur haben wenn du volljährig bist, also darfst du das immer.


----------



## Invisiblo (26. Mai 2014)

Nirvach85 schrieb:


> Nur ist der Witz das du es nur zwischen 23-6 Uhr laden darfst wegen USK. Das bedeutet Dienstagabend 23 Uhr. Oder sehe ich das falsch?


 
Bezieht sich das nicht irgendwie auf Käufe im Shop? Wäre ja der letzte Witz wenn das so wäre wie du es beschreibst.


----------



## Nirvach85 (27. Mai 2014)

Ok dann war das so rum. Nutze Uplay nur einmal im Jahr für AC. Da verdreht man das schnell mal 


Den Seasons Pass Code habe ich schon mal, dank Amazon. Nun fehlt nur noch das Game.


----------



## NerdFlanders (27. Mai 2014)

Haha, die aktuelle W_D Werbung auf der Main ist ja mal richtig cool


----------



## Robonator (27. Mai 2014)

NerdFlanders schrieb:


> Haha, die aktuelle W_D Werbung auf der Main ist ja mal richtig cool


 
Auch grad gefunden. Trotz Adblock is sie drin, nice gemacht


----------



## nyso (27. Mai 2014)

Also nochmal, die Story ist wirklich sehr gut. Habe bisher in keinem Spiel eine solch durchdachte und emotionale Story erlebt, und ich habe schon viele gute Spiele gespielt. 
Bin jetzt am Ende des vierten Aktes, und man wird tatsächlich auch jetzt noch überrascht. 

Ich wünsche euch ab um 9 viel Spaß


----------



## RavionHD (27. Mai 2014)

nyso schrieb:


> Also nochmal, die Story ist wirklich sehr gut. Habe bisher in keinem Spiel eine solch durchdachte und emotionale Story erlebt, und ich habe schon viele gute Spiele gespielt.
> Bin jetzt am Ende des vierten Aktes, und man wird tatsächlich auch jetzt noch überrascht.
> 
> Ich wünsche euch ab um 9 viel Spaß


 
Mir fehlen auch nur noch 4 Hauptmissionen, Nebenmissionen sind alle erledigt, jedoch lasse ich mal die Sehenswürdigkeiten und cTos Einbrücke vorerst weg, das sind zu viele.

Das Spiel ist in allen Kategorien top, die Story reist gerade in den letzten 2 Kapiteln richtig mit!


----------



## cap82 (27. Mai 2014)

Das Game hat auf jeden Fall Suchtpotential. 
Die Story hab ich noch nicht groß gespielt, bin noch dabei, die Türme frei zu schalten.
Spiele das Game in 2880x1620 @High mit SMAA und HBAO+, bei relativ stabilen 40-50fps.
Und das ist für Watch Dogs echt ausreichend. Hätte ich selbst nicht gedacht, da ich sonst auch immer so ne FPS-Schl@mpe bin.. 
Der neue Treiber hat bei mir übrigens nix gebracht.
Werds heute auf jeden fall auch mal am Plasma mit Controller testen.


----------



## Nils_93 (27. Mai 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Auch grad gefunden. Trotz Adblock is sie drin, nice gemacht



Richtig, sehr nice - das einzig komische ist, dass sie nicht mehr kommt, sobald Adblock aus ist


----------



## kalkone (27. Mai 2014)

Falls den wer noch nicht gesehen hat:
AMD Catalyst 14.6 legt in Watch Dogs zu - ComputerBase


----------



## Panagianus (27. Mai 2014)

Ich hab grad in Uplay geschaut und da ist es noch nicht zu sehen, langsam werde ich aber sauer


----------



## Rizzard (27. Mai 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Mir fehlen auch nur noch 4 Hauptmissionen, Nebenmissionen sind alle erledigt, jedoch lasse ich mal die Sehenswürdigkeiten und cTos Einbrücke vorerst weg, das sind zu viele.
> 
> Das Spiel ist in allen Kategorien top, die Story reist gerade in den letzten 2 Kapiteln richtig mit!



Hauptstory fast durch, und die Nebenmissionen sind auch abgegraßt?
Wieviel Spielstunden hast du denn schon investiert? Sind gerade Ferien/Urlaub, denn anders ist das doch kaum zu schaffen.

Ich bin immer noch in Akt 1 und komm mit den Nebenaufgaben garnicht hinterher.


----------



## RavionHD (27. Mai 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Hauptstory fast durch, und die Nebenmissionen sind auch abgegraßt?
> Wieviel Spielstunden hast du denn schon investiert? Sind gerade Ferien/Urlaub, denn anders ist das doch kaum zu schaffen.
> 
> Ich bin immer noch in Akt 1 und komm mit den Nebenaufgaben garnicht hinterher.


 
Ich bin jetzt fertig mit dem Spiel, sowohl alle Nebenmissionen als auch alle Hauptmissionen durch.
Die Story ist schlichtweg grandios und gerade zu Ende hin kann sie spannender nicht mehr sein, Ubisoft hat sich selber übetroffen.
Wieviele Spielstunden ich investiert habe wieß ich nicht, uPlay zeigt das ja blöderweise nicht an.
Laut Fortschrittsrad habe ich gut 73%, mir fehlen noch die Online Aufträge als auch die Sehenswürdigkeiten, die spezielle Dedsec Mission und die cTos Einbrüche als auch ein paar Privateinbrüche.


Und nein ich habe keine Ferien, blöderweise stehen bald sogar Uniprüfungen an.


----------



## Samba1984 (27. Mai 2014)

Panagianus schrieb:


> Ich hab grad in Uplay geschaut und da ist es noch nicht zu sehen, langsam werde ich aber sauer


 
tjaaa da steht vor 9 oder 10 auch nix drinne .. wer bei ubisoft selbst kauft ist arm dran  nie wieder ubistore


----------



## kero81 (27. Mai 2014)

Findet ihr auch das es im randlosen fenstermodus viiiiel besser läuft?!


----------



## Laggy.NET (27. Mai 2014)

Ist der Day One patch schon draussen? Ist die performance nun besser? VRAM Problem mit Ultra Texturen behoben? (kann erst heut abend testen)


----------



## schmiddi2106 (27. Mai 2014)

Samba1984 schrieb:


> tjaaa da steht vor 9 oder 10 auch nix drinne .. wer bei ubisoft selbst kauft ist arm dran  nie wieder ubistore



Gibt es Watch Dogs auch über Steam/ Origin ?


----------



## kalkone (27. Mai 2014)

ja bei Steam auf alle fälle. Dort konnte ich gestern Abend Preloaden und jetzt hat er gerade angefangen das Spiel zu entpacken/installieren.
Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung was das Spiel bei den anderen Onlineplattformen kostet, aber bei Steam wars relativ günstig mit 60€ für die Deluxe Edition.


----------



## Invisiblo (27. Mai 2014)

Hat jmd. mit nVidia Code das Spiel jetzt schon in seinem uPlay? Nun ist 10 Uhr rum und bei mir ist immer noch nichts.


----------



## zeus0r (27. Mai 2014)

hallo leute!

hab das spiel gestern mal angezockt und feststellen müssen, dass es selbst auf medium eher mittelmäßig gut auf meinem rechner läuft. (siehe signatur)

würde denn eine neue grafikkarte ausreichen, um es ordentlich zocken zu können oder ist selbst meine cpu zu mies dafür? falls ja, welche würdet ihr mir empfehlen?

ich bin kein ultra details enthusiast und zocke generell mit gamepad im wohnzimmer am 55" TV. das spiel sieht auf 720p, medium details, 2x SMAA eigentlich schon super aus aufm fernseher. (4m sitzabstand)

grüße


----------



## Ralle@ (27. Mai 2014)

Invisiblo schrieb:


> Hat jmd. mit nVidia Code das Spiel jetzt schon in seinem uPlay? Nun ist 10 Uhr rum und bei mir ist immer noch nichts.


 
Du bist nicht der einzige bei dem dass so ist 


@zeus0r

Eine neue Grafikkarte würde schon was bringen, aber zu viel darfst dir nicht erwarten.
Deine CPU bremst bei Watch Dogs.


----------



## Sharidan (27. Mai 2014)

Morgem zusammen

Gestern bei MMOGA gekauft und sofort Installiert und natürlich auch gleich gestartet. Alles natürlich über UPlay .

Muss sagen mir gefällt das Spiel sehr gut. Mag damit zusammen hängen das ich kein GTA V gespielt habe wegen nicht vorhandener Konsole und von daher unvoreingenommen bin bzw. keine Vergleiche ziehe.
Klar ist die Steuerung mehr als gewöhnungsbedürftig und die Fahrzeuge, na sagen wir in der NFS Reihe regaieren sie besser ..

Aber Story ist schon mal super, und die Stadt selber strotzt nur so von Leben. Wer sich mal Zeit nimmt nur so durch die Strassen zu laufen wird viele kleine Dinge sehen und stehen bleiben.
Gerade erst vorhin nen Typen beobachtet der als Menschliche Beat Box paar Mädls was vorgespielt hat. Find ich einfach klasse. 
Einzig Tiere fehlen mir bisher ein wenig, keine Hunde, Katze usw. 
Was mich etwas mehr stört ist die Performence,  denn trotz einem I7 4770K 16GB Ram und einer GTX 770 mit 2GB Ram ist es gerade beim Fahren immer wieder sehr stockend. Natürlich die Aktuellen Treiber drauf.

Alles in allem ein gutes Spiel das sein Geld ( 38€ ) wirklich wert ist. 

Gut gemacht Ubi


----------



## KillahFace (27. Mai 2014)

Leute ich bekomme immer diese meldung wenn ich starten will
Weiß jemand was da los ist?
Gruß



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GrauerLord (27. Mai 2014)

Invisiblo schrieb:


> Hat jmd. mit nVidia Code das Spiel jetzt schon in seinem uPlay? Nun ist 10 Uhr rum und bei mir ist immer noch nichts.


 
Um Punkt Elf hab ich eine E-Mail bekommen und das Spiel müsste jetzt freigeschaltet sein.


----------



## GamerBoKo (27. Mai 2014)

Ich habs auch mit NvidiaCode bestellt und vorhin beim Support nochmal angefragt. Es kam ne email, dass das Spiel freigeschaltet ist, doch gerade habe ich nachgeschaut und es ist noch immer nicht bei meinen Spielen zu finden! So ein sch***s!


----------



## Ralle@ (27. Mai 2014)

Ich habe um 11:30 eine E-Mail erhalten aber im Uplay taucht das Game immer noch nicht auf.
Wie ich Ubisoft hasse, die sind noch dümmer als EA und das will schon was heißen.


----------



## GamerBoKo (27. Mai 2014)

Hat hier jemand das Problem gelöst mit dem nicht vorhandenen Spiel im uPlay, oder hat einen Rat?


----------



## Ralle@ (27. Mai 2014)

Bis jetzt noch nicht.
Der Support von denen ist für die Tonne. "Installieren sie bitte ihr OS neu", ja ne is klar.


----------



## GamerBoKo (27. Mai 2014)

Oh man, also ich hab auch nochmal den Support angeschrieben, kam aber noch nix....


----------



## Invisiblo (27. Mai 2014)

In meiner Mail war ein Code. Muss man den vielleicht einlösen in uPlay?

Kann es gerade nicht ausprobieren, bin nicht zu Hause.


----------



## GamerBoKo (27. Mai 2014)

Hatte ich mir auch schon gedacht, habe aber nichts gefunden um den Code einzugeben und in der Email als ich den NvidiaCode eingelöst hatte vor paar Wochen stand ja drin dass das Spiel in "Meinen Spielen" auftaucht. Das sagte mir letzt auch der Support.


----------



## Bu11it (27. Mai 2014)

Kann mir zufällig jemand sagen wie man seine Waffe wieder wegsteckt? Die leute rufen immer die Polizei wenn'se mich sehen


----------



## mist3r89 (27. Mai 2014)

GamerBoKo schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand das Problem gelöst mit dem nicht vorhandenen Spiel im uPlay, oder hat einen Rat?


 
hab sie angeschrieben und warte auf eine Antwort


----------



## Ralle@ (27. Mai 2014)

Bu11it schrieb:


> Kann mir zufällig jemand sagen wie man seine Waffe wieder wegsteckt? Die leute rufen immer die Polizei wenn'se mich sehen


 
Tab Taste schon probiert?

Bei mir ist das Game gerade im Uplay aufgetaucht, habe nichts gemacht. Jetzt erstmal downloaden.


----------



## sh4sta (27. Mai 2014)

Bu11it schrieb:


> Kann mir zufällig jemand sagen wie man seine Waffe wieder wegsteckt? Die leute rufen immer die Polizei wenn'se mich sehen




In den Settings selber schauen? Geht schneller als hier nen Post zu machen und drauf zu warten das es dir jemand sagt. Ich kann's dir nicht sagen, hab meine Belegung komplett geändert(links händer) und weiß die standard Tasten nicht mehr^^


----------



## Bu11it (27. Mai 2014)

sh4sta schrieb:


> In den Settings selber schauen? Geht schneller als hier nen Post zu machen und drauf zu warten das es dir jemand sagt. Ich kann's dir nicht sagen, hab meine Belegung komplett geändert(links händer) und weiß die standard Tasten nicht mehr^^


 
A mal schaun wo ich die ändern kann. 

Thx...


----------



## Jannis11 (27. Mai 2014)

In der Standardbelegung packt Waffen mit T weg


----------



## sly1286 (27. Mai 2014)

hat eigentlich noch jemand das Problem, dass nach ca 30 min die nachladeruckler mehr und mehr werden und dann irgendwann das Bild einfriert..manchmal mit Meldung dass der Anzeigetreiber flöten gegangen ist , manchmal ganz ohne Meldung, nutze den aktuellen Watch dogs Treiber (i7 4770k 8gb ram gtx 780ti)


----------



## Fiftdey (27. Mai 2014)

sly1286 schrieb:


> hat eigentlich noch jemand das Problem, dass nach ca 30 min die nachladeruckler mehr und mehr werden und dann irgendwann das Bild einfriert..manchmal mit Meldung dass der Anzeigetreiber flöten gegangen ist , manchmal ganz ohne Meldung, nutze den aktuellen Watch dogs Treiber (i7 4770k 8gb ram gtx 780ti)


 
Hatte ich einmal nach einer zweistündigen Pause, Fehler kam dann beim weiterspielen. 
Dann neu gestartet und gut ist


----------



## mist3r89 (27. Mai 2014)

sly1286 schrieb:


> hat eigentlich noch jemand das Problem, dass nach ca 30 min die nachladeruckler mehr und mehr werden und dann irgendwann das Bild einfriert..manchmal mit Meldung dass der Anzeigetreiber flöten gegangen ist , manchmal ganz ohne Meldung, nutze den aktuellen Watch dogs Treiber (i7 4770k 8gb ram gtx 780ti)


 
Anzeigetreiber der Flöte geht klingt nach zu viel OC
das mit dem einfrieren hatte ich aber gestern auch-.- dann kommt irgendwann die Meldung dass das SPiel nicht reagiert, windoof usw. funktionieren aber noch


----------



## sly1286 (27. Mai 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Anzeigetreiber der Flöte geht klingt nach zu viel OC
> das mit dem einfrieren hatte ich aber gestern auch-.- dann kommt irgendwann die Meldung dass das SPiel nicht reagiert, windoof usw. funktionieren aber noch


 
Ja dass das Spiel nicht reagiert hatte ich auch schon..

Hehe ja ich weiss, sonst bekommt man das nur bei OC , aber die Karte ist nicht übertaktet und das passiert auch nur bei Watch dogs, hab inzwischen auch in nem anderen Forum gelesen dass einige das Problem mit dem Anzeigetreiber haben..einer berichtet das der neue Watch Dogs Treiber das beim ihm verursacht, ein Wechsel auf älteren Treiber hat bei ihm wohl geholfen, probier ich auch mal, der neue Treiber hat bei mir sowieso keine Änderung gebracht in der Leistung


----------



## Jannis11 (27. Mai 2014)

Ich hatte genau das selbe, ein Freund von mir hat sich das Spiel auf Englisch runterladen und meinte da ist das besser. Deshalb lade ich mir die jetzt auch noch runter.


----------



## sly1286 (27. Mai 2014)

Hmmmm....kann doch nicht an der Sprache liegen, wobei ich es auch sehr gern auf English hätte , diese deutschen gespräche in chicago passen einfach mal gar nicht und Aidens Stimme ist auf Englisch auf viiel besser wie ich finde.
Leider hat Uplay nur Deutsch runtergeladen..muss mal schauen ob ich irgendwo die Englischen Sprachfiles finde , ganzes spiel runterladen geht nicht bei meiner Leitung


----------



## GamerBoKo (27. Mai 2014)

Also bei mir ist das Spiel noch nicht aufgetaucht!


----------



## TheSebi41 (27. Mai 2014)

Hat jemand schon die Handy App probiert?
Man kann ja nicht gerade viel damit machen


----------



## nyso (27. Mai 2014)

Einen DayOne-Patch scheint es ja nicht zu geben bisher.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (27. Mai 2014)

nyso schrieb:


> Einen DayOne-Patch scheint es ja nicht zu geben bisher.


 
Sollte es aber, habe mit 2 R9 290 auf Full HD und max Settings teilweise Drops auf 20 FPS  Und das trotz des Treibers für WD.


----------



## Ruebenbauer (27. Mai 2014)

nyso schrieb:


> Einen DayOne-Patch scheint es ja nicht zu geben bisher.


 
Hmmm ich meine hier mal im Forum gesehen zu haben das einer eine Twitta news gepostet hat das es angeblich ein DayOne Patch geben soll


----------



## Zureh (27. Mai 2014)

Kann man irgendwie die Waffe wieder einstecken? Ich renne die ganze Zeit mit der Pistole in der Hand rum und alle haben Angst vor mir


----------



## Jannis11 (27. Mai 2014)

Waffen kannst du mit t einstecken


----------



## nyso (27. Mai 2014)

Schönes Ende, selbst in den letzten 3 Minuten kam noch eine kleine Wendung^^


----------



## thekerub (27. Mai 2014)

Die Fahrphysik ist ja echt grauenvoll. Ich dachte schon GTA wäre kacke, aber in Chicago scheint ja dauerhaft Aquaplaning zu herrschen, und die Servolenkung sollte auch mal etwas runter geregelt werden  

Was mich außerdem sofort gestört hat: Das Verhalten der Polizei. Gleiches Problem wie bei GTA. Die halbe Belegschaft der Polizei ist hinter einem her wegen Mordes und wenn sie für eine Minute den Sichtkontakt verlieren ist der Fall erledigt oder was? Wenn doch alles über ctOs vernetzt ist, wieso hat nicht jedes Auto einen integrierten GPS-Chip? Klar, den könnte man hacken, aber was ist mit automatischer Erkennung des Fahrzeuges durch die ja offenbar überall vorhandenen Kameras? Das würde den Spieler immerhin zum Wechsel des Fahrzeuges zwingen sobald man die Polizei kurzzeitig abgeschüttelt hat.


----------



## Westcoast (27. Mai 2014)

ich werde mir das spiel nicht holen. klar es ist nicht schlecht aber auch kein überflieger. bei 5 1/2 jahren entwicklungszeit hätte man so einiges besser machen können.


----------



## nyso (27. Mai 2014)

Westcoast schrieb:


> ich werde mir das spiel nicht holen. klar es ist nicht schlecht aber auch kein überflieger. bei 5 1/2 jahren entwicklungszeit hätte man so einiges besser machen können.


 
Woher willst du das wissen wenn du es nicht gespielt hast? 

In meinen Augen das beste PC-Game seid langem, kommt an Überflieger ganz gut ran. Ich habe es noch vor der Veröffentlichung gespielt, ohne Patch etc, und habe lediglich einmal ein kleines Grafikproblem gehabt. Das ließ sich beheben indem ich Watchdogs neu gestartet habe, und schon war der Bug weg. Dann noch einen kleinen "Bug" in einer Mission recht weit zum Schluss, da sind die Gegner einfach Random gespawnt, wo eben noch keiner war, waren plötzlich welche. Viel mehr gibt es aber in dieser Hinsicht nicht auszusetzen, und das trotz der gewaltigen Komplexität dieses Spiels. Wenn ich da nur an BF4 denke, das heute noch von Bugs geplagt wird, da wird mir übel.
Ich denke das hat Watchdogs auch der langen Entwicklungszeit zu verdanken. Jetzt hinzugehen und die lange Zeit zu kritisieren, durch die man so wenige Bugs hat, finde ich vermessen.


----------



## Fiftdey (27. Mai 2014)

thekerub schrieb:


> Die Fahrphysik ist ja echt grauenvoll. Ich dachte schon GTA wäre kacke, aber in Chicago scheint ja dauerhaft Aquaplaning zu herrschen, und die Servolenkung sollte auch mal etwas runter geregelt werden
> 
> Was mich außerdem sofort gestört hat: Das Verhalten der Polizei. Gleiches Problem wie bei GTA. Die halbe Belegschaft der Polizei ist hinter einem her wegen Mordes und wenn sie für eine Minute den Sichtkontakt verlieren ist der Fall erledigt oder was? Wenn doch alles über ctOs vernetzt ist, wieso hat nicht jedes Auto einen integrierten GPS-Chip? Klar, den könnte man hacken, aber was ist mit automatischer Erkennung des Fahrzeuges durch die ja offenbar überall vorhandenen Kameras? Das würde den Spieler immerhin zum Wechsel des Fahrzeuges zwingen sobald man die Polizei kurzzeitig abgeschüttelt hat.


 
Selbst wenn man das Auto wechselt & sich versteckt wird man erkannt. 

So what


----------



## thekerub (27. Mai 2014)

Fiftdey schrieb:


> Selbst wenn man das Auto wechselt & sich versteckt wird man erkannt.


Habe ich anders erlebt.


----------



## kero81 (27. Mai 2014)

thekerub schrieb:


> Die Fahrphysik ist ja echt grauenvoll. Ich  dachte schon GTA wäre kacke, aber in Chicago scheint ja dauerhaft  Aquaplaning zu herrschen, und die Servolenkung sollte auch mal etwas  runter geregelt werden
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Das ist für mich auch ein RIESEN Kritikpunkt. Die Steuerung der Fahrzeuge ist echt grausam. 



Westcoast schrieb:


> ich werde mir das spiel nicht holen. klar es ist nicht schlecht aber auch kein überflieger. bei 5 1/2 jahren entwicklungszeit hätte man so einiges besser machen können.


 
Ob man in der Zeit etwas hätte besser machen können kann u. will ich nicht beurteilen. Aber erhofft hatte ich mir schon mehr. Ich sage keinesfalls das WD ein schlechtes Spiel ist, jedoch merkt man schon dass das Ubisoft Spiel Template in WD drin steckt.


----------



## Sharidan (27. Mai 2014)

Klasse, endlich von Arbeit daheim will Daddeln und jetzt kann Uplay mich nicht Verbinden *Kotz*


----------



## Westcoast (27. Mai 2014)

naja ich habe mir viele tests durchgelesen, unter anderem auch von pcgames. das spiel wurde so hochgehypt und die erwartungen waren sehr groß.
die tests geben wertungen wie 7 von 10 punkten oder 82%. mir reicht es eben nicht.
Schwache Charaktere und Geschichte sind kritikpunkte und auch die träge steuerung. kann mir gut vorstellen, dass die steuerung des helden von assassins creed übernommen wurde. ich gebe keine 50 euro bis 60 euro mehr aus, wenn das spiel nicht ganz überzeugen kann. das spiel ist bestimmt in einer woche durchgespielt, wenn man langsam rangeht. es gibt ja noch verschiedene spielmodi im multiplayer, da kann man auch zeit totschlagen.

für mich ist das spiel aber nichts, habe auch viele videos angeschaut und es haut mich einfach nicht vom hocker.


----------



## RavionHD (27. Mai 2014)

nyso schrieb:


> Schönes Ende, selbst in den letzten 3 Minuten kam noch eine kleine Wendung^^


 
Ja, die letzten 2 Äkte sind oscarreif präsentiert, und das Ende ist auch sehr toll!
Das Spiel hat mich bestens unterhalten und war die 37 Euro allemal wert!


----------



## noname545 (27. Mai 2014)

lese hier von 25h Story, und ich habe nicht mal die Digital deluxe edition sondern die stink normale


----------



## kero81 (27. Mai 2014)

Westcoast schrieb:


> naja ich habe mir viele tests durchgelesen, unter anderem auch von pcgames. das spiel wurde so hochgehypt und die erwartungen waren sehr groß.
> die tests geben wertungen wie 7 von 10 punkten oder 82%. mir reicht es eben nicht.
> Schwache Charaktere und Geschichte sind kritikpunkte und auch die träge steuerung. kann mir gut vorstellen, dass die steuerung des helden von assassins creed übernommen wurde. ich gebe keine 50 euro bis 60 euro mehr aus, wenn das spiel nicht ganz überzeugen kann. das spiel ist bestimmt in einer woche durchgespielt, wenn man langsam rangeht. es gibt ja noch verschiedene spielmodi im multiplayer, da kann man auch zeit totschlagen.
> 
> für mich ist das spiel aber nichts, habe auch viele videos angeschaut und es haut mich einfach nicht vom hocker.



Ja, das Spiel ist auf jeden Fall "Overhyped". Bevor ich mir nochmal ein Ubisoft Spiel kaufen werde, warte ich erstmal gaaaanz viele Tests und Usermeinungen ab. Was mich zum Teil sehr stört ist die Sache mit diesen Ctos Türmen. Da mekt man die Gene von AC schon sehr. Sowas gefällt mir halt nicht, für mich kommts so rüber als hätte Ubi ein Template warauf sie ihre Spiele aufbauen. Ich bin echt mal auf The Division gespannt, da wird es so ein System bestimmt auch geben. Aber wie gesagt, schlecht ist Watch Dogs nu nich.


----------



## TheNoseman (27. Mai 2014)

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass mir persönlich die Fahrzeugsteuerung ziemlich gefällt  Cruise seit ca 8 Stunden durch die Stadt und mach Nebenaufgaben, die Story spiel ich dann irgendwann weiter (hab Akt 1 fertig)...Ich finds ziemlich spaßig, recht gemütlich und in der Cockpitansicht durch die Stadt zu fahren und in Ruhe kennenzulernen...hat mir in anderen Openworld-Spielen mit Auto nicht so viel Spaß gemacht, da muss ich immer rasen und Unfälle bauen.
Kritik: Das ist leider für mich das beste am Spiel, langweilige Zu-Fuß-Steuerung, nicht soo tolle Story, unnütze Nebenaufgaben sowie langweiliges und nicht anpruchsvolles Hacken. Im großen und ganzen also nicht das Überspiel, um es auf die Übliche Skala hinabzubrechen würd ich dem Spiel 6,5 von 10 geben. (Meine Meinung)...abseits davon läuft das Spiel relativ gut (60-70 Fps außerhalb der Stadt, 20-30 innerhalb) und sieht auf mittel-hoch mit 4x MSAA ganz gut aus


----------



## Ruebenbauer (27. Mai 2014)

Hmm Spinnt bei euch auch Uplay rum ?


----------



## TheNoseman (27. Mai 2014)

Es hat kein Symbol in der Taskleiste, sonst normal


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (27. Mai 2014)

ihr könnt aber wenigstens schon spielen^^

"Voraussichtliche Zustellung 										Mittwoch, 28.05.2014 zwischen 10:00 und 13:00 Uhr"


----------



## RavionHD (27. Mai 2014)

Ruebenbauer schrieb:


> Hmm Spinnt bei euch auch Uplay rum ?


 
Ja, vermutlich überlastet, Watch Dogs lässt sich jedoch auch komplett offline spielen, von daher kannst Du auch in den Offline Modus switchen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Mai 2014)

Bin am überlegen mir das Spiel zu holen, ist es eigentlich möglich das Spiel mit englischer Sprachausgabe und deutschen Untertiteln zu spielen?

Die deutsche Sprachausgabe ist ja mal ein Atmospährekiller.


----------



## Fiftdey (27. Mai 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Bin am überlegen mir das Spiel zu holen, ist es eigentlich möglich das Spiel mit englischer Sprachausgabe und deutschen Untertiteln zu spielen?
> 
> Die deutsche Sprachausgabe ist ja mal ein Atmospährekiller.


 
Ja es geht


----------



## xStormtrooperx (27. Mai 2014)

Es ist doch einfach zum kotzen mit UPlay. Erst will es mehr downloaden als das Game hat, allerdings mit 2 kb/s, dann schmiert das Programm komplett ab und jetzt komme ich nicht mehr rein. Ist jetzt das dritte Game das ich per UPlay ziehe und bereits das zweite mal gibt es Probleme...


----------



## Samba1984 (27. Mai 2014)

um diese zeit ist das normal, ich hab um 10.40 die mail bekommen und um 12 uhr war ich fix daheim und hab den downlaod gestartet, hab mit 1,5 mb geladen ca 2 stunde 42 minuten.. jedenfalls war als ich feierabend hatte um 16 uhr das spiel rdy 

Ich finde die vram ruckler sind trotz neuem patch noch bissl vorahnden aber besser, den workaround hab ich noch nicht getestet, spiele auf ultra / HBAO+ Hoch / 2xTXAA FullHD 1080p. Werd aber auch noch die Grafikeinstellungen anpassen wie im gpu benchmark hier.

Hat zufällig einer schon gemerkt das ab und zu in einem Teil der stadt das smartphone im mantel ist und man keine daten von Bürgern abrufen kann? ist das ein Bug oder absicht ? und an einem Steg hab ich gemerkt das die NPCs ins wasser laufen und 2 hängen im Boden und schreien dauernd hilfe.. das ist sicher ein bug


----------



## xStormtrooperx (27. Mai 2014)

Ich bin auch extra in der Mittagspause nachhause... gebracht hat es nix... hätte ich mir auch sparen können.


----------



## GameTwist (27. Mai 2014)

Um auch mal kurz meinen Senf abzugeben: spiele das Spiel jetzt seit ungefähr 6 Stunden und muss sagen, so sehr beeindruckt es mich jetzt nicht. Das fahren macht mir (zumindest mit Tastatur) absolut gar keinen Spaß, die KI ist dämlich wie in fast jedem Spiel, und ich habe mit meiner R9 290 in der Stadt teilweise Framedrops auf unter 20 fps, vorallem beim schnellen Fahren. Mag ja vielleicht daran liegen, dass sie AMD nicht ran lassen aber es geht doch Spielspaß verloren. 

Die Idee an sich ist natürlich schon recht gut, auch wenn mich der Singleplayer momentan nicht so anspricht. Multiplayer hab ich vorhin mal versucht rein zu kommen, jedoch keine Spieler gefunden (Server zu voll?). Hoffe das der nochmal bisschen was rausreißt.


----------



## ricoroci (27. Mai 2014)

Bin, bis auf die Performance (i5 4670K & 780 Ti GPU ~80% CPU ~100%), sehr begeistert.
Hatte wirklich etwas schlechteres erwartet.

Großer Mist sind die Autos: 

Schlechtes Schadensmodell,
Lieblose Gestaltung,
& wenig Abwechslung.


----------



## Triniter (27. Mai 2014)

xStormtrooperx schrieb:


> Es ist doch einfach zum kotzen mit UPlay. Erst will es mehr downloaden als das Game hat, allerdings mit 2 kb/s, dann schmiert das Programm komplett ab und jetzt komme ich nicht mehr rein. Ist jetzt das dritte Game das ich per UPlay ziehe und bereits das zweite mal gibt es Probleme...


 Mir geht es genau gleich... So ein mist


----------



## Ruebenbauer (27. Mai 2014)

Samba1984 schrieb:


> um diese zeit ist das normal, ich hab um 10.40 die mail bekommen und um 12 uhr war ich fix daheim und hab den downlaod gestartet, hab mit 1,5 mb geladen ca 2 stunde 42 minuten.. jedenfalls war als ich feierabend hatte um 16 uhr das spiel rdy
> 
> Ich finde die vram ruckler sind trotz neuem patch noch bissl vorahnden aber besser, den workaround hab ich noch nicht getestet, spiele auf ultra / HBAO+ Hoch / 2xTXAA FullHD 1080p. Werd aber auch noch die Grafikeinstellungen anpassen wie im gpu benchmark hier.
> 
> Hat zufällig einer schon gemerkt das ab und zu in einem Teil der stadt das smartphone im mantel ist und man keine daten von Bürgern abrufen kann? ist das ein Bug oder absicht ? und an einem Steg hab ich gemerkt das die NPCs ins wasser laufen und 2 hängen im Boden und schreien dauernd hilfe.. das ist sicher ein bug


 
Ich denke ich habe da was verpasst. Ist der Patch schon da ? bei mir hat er nix geladen und was für ein workaround ?? Hab da anscheint echt was verpasst 

Danke dir


----------



## Ossus (27. Mai 2014)

Bei mir startet UPlay auch nicht mehr...
Und im Offline Modus schmiert mein Spiel im Ladebildschirm ab...


----------



## nyso (27. Mai 2014)

Westcoast schrieb:


> Schwache Charaktere und Geschichte sind kritikpunkte ...


 
Ganz ehrlich, wer schreibt solche dummen Tests? Das ist einfach Bullshit, und zwar grandioser!



Westcoast schrieb:


> ich gebe keine 50 euro bis 60 euro mehr aus


 
Wer für Spiele 50-60€ ausgibt ist auch selber Schuld




TheNoseman schrieb:


> Kritik:... nicht soo tolle Story, ...


 Verarschen? Du hast gerade mal den ersten Akt gespielt und willst hier  Kritik an der Story äußern? Spiele bitte erstmal ein bisschen mehr


Ich bin froh das ich jetzt durch bin, plagt ihr euch mal mit den nun überlasteten Servern rum, nachdem ihr es endlich spielen könnt


----------



## TheNoseman (27. Mai 2014)

Nein, ich will dich nicht verarschen...ich find die bis jetzt (-->!!<--) nicht soo toll...hab aber irgendwo gehört, dass es nach dem ersten besser wird. Ich mach ja schon weiter ,wenn es soo toll wird


----------



## RayasVati (27. Mai 2014)

Hey Leute.

Uplay Anmeldung funktioniert nicht was muss ich denn machen?


----------



## GameTwist (27. Mai 2014)

Warten bis die Server nicht mehr so überfüllt sind.


----------



## mist3r89 (27. Mai 2014)

AAARGH ich dreh gleich durch-.-  ist ja nicht so das sie nicht wussten wie viele Vorbestellungen sie hatten, und das es alle Heute laden wollen oder? ICh werd das nie begreifen, wieso man nicht die nötigen ressourcen frei giebt...
ICh kann überhaupt nix mehr spielen was von Uplay kommt, nicht mal mit dem Iphone^^ Uplay ist einfach komplett down....

Nicht mal ne Fehlermeldung die was hergibt... Einen nicht behebbaren Fehler bemerkt und schreibt ein DumpFile^^. Manchmal kommt auch die Meldung das mein Internet kaputt ist... KLAR!!!


----------



## Wim1337 (27. Mai 2014)

Ich habe (außer gerade den überfüllten Servern) keine Probleme beim zocken...
Ich spiele auf 2560x1440 mit den vorgeschlagenen Einstellungen, nur die Texturen habe ich vorsichtshalber von Ultra auf High gestellt.

Mein System: i5-3470, 8 GiB RAM, Asus HD 7950 3 GB. Win 8.1 64bit mit Catalyst 14.6
Von rucklern oder ähnlichem spüre ich eigentlich kaum etwas, auch Sessions von 3h liefen gut!

Wie zockt ihr (PC-Spieler) eigentlich?
Ich habe mein Gamepad angeschlossen und nutze es zum Fahren, zu Fuß bin ich dann mit Maus und Tastatur unterwegs.


----------



## Bu11et (27. Mai 2014)

Das ist die größte Frechheit überhaupt. Zu behaupten es liege an usnerem Internet .

Absolut nicht akzeptabel, was die sich für einen Start nach so einem Hype erlauben. Das haben andere Publischer/Entwickler längst besser im Griff, wens ums den Release eines AAA Tittels geht.

Da ist midestens ne Entschädigung fällig .


----------



## kalkone (27. Mai 2014)

Also ob das bei einem anderen Spiel nicht auch so ist ?!? Wie wa es na z.B. bei GTA5?
Ich hatte bis jetzt noch keine Probleme, bis auf das, dass ich mich zeitweise bei der iPad APP nicht einloggen konnte.


----------



## Euda (27. Mai 2014)

GameTwist schrieb:


> Um auch mal kurz meinen Senf abzugeben: spiele das Spiel jetzt seit ungefähr 6 Stunden und muss sagen, so sehr beeindruckt es mich jetzt nicht. Das fahren macht mir (zumindest mit Tastatur) absolut gar keinen Spaß, die KI ist dämlich wie in fast jedem Spiel, und ich habe mit meiner R9 290 in der Stadt teilweise Framedrops auf unter 20 fps, vorallem beim schnellen Fahren. Mag ja vielleicht daran liegen, dass sie AMD nicht ran lassen aber es geht doch Spielspaß verloren.
> 
> Die Idee an sich ist natürlich schon recht gut, auch wenn mich der Singleplayer momentan nicht so anspricht. Multiplayer hab ich vorhin mal versucht rein zu kommen, jedoch keine Spieler gefunden (Server zu voll?). Hoffe das der nochmal bisschen was rausreißt.


 
Deine Worte zur Performance kann ich 1:1 bestätigen. Die Drops sind bei mir so stark (auf die höhere CPU-Limitierung mit AMD-GPUs zurückzuführen), dass es teils den Spielspaß enorm einschränkt. Dann wird sich übrigens gewundert, wenn man Antipathie zu NVIDIA ausdrückt.


----------



## mist3r89 (27. Mai 2014)

An alle die Uplay nicht geht:


edit: blödsinn ist nur der Uplay installerXD sorry

Ich hab die Seite von einem Uplay FOrum als die Website mich gerade rauf liess. Dachte ich teil das mal mit euch!


----------



## kero81 (27. Mai 2014)

nyso schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, wer schreibt solche dummen Tests? Das ist einfach Bullshit, und zwar grandioser!
> Wer für Spiele 50-60€ ausgibt ist auch selber Schuld
> Verarschen? Du hast gerade mal den ersten Akt gespielt und willst hier  Kritik an der Story äußern? Spiele bitte erstmal ein bisschen mehr
> Ich bin froh das ich jetzt durch bin, plagt ihr euch mal mit den nun überlasteten Servern rum, nachdem ihr es endlich spielen könnt



Nyso, spiel dich jetzt mal nicht so auf. Ich bin auch der Meinung das die Charaktere/Story ziemlich blaß gezeichnet sind und es über das ganze Spiel auch bleiben. Nur weil Du mal wieder anderer Meinung bist, heisst das nicht das eine andere Meinung als "deine" Bullshit ist. Und ich bin nicht der einzigein meinem Freundeskreis der so über die Charaktere und Story denkt. Im Vergleich zu einem GTA V z.b, verliert Watch Dogs einfach. Wenn ich da nur an diesen Autoverkäufer denke... eine ganz andere Klasse der Charakterzeichnung und dem Storytelling. 

Krikit darf man auch schon nach dem ersten Akt äußern. Warum auch nicht. Finde es im Übrigen auch nicht gut das Du Leuten vorschreiben willst was sie zu tun haben, bevor sie ihren Mund aufmachen dürfen um ihre Meinung zu äußern...

Ganz und garnicht i.O. finde ich wie Du dich über die Leute stellst die jetzt Probleme mit den Servern haben und dich sogar noch drüber lustig zu machen scheinst. Hauptsache DU hattest keine Probleme mit dem Spiel, bei anderen die Probleme haben wird noch schön Salz in die Wunde gestreut.

Von jmd. mit so tollen, intelligenten Sätzen in der Signatur habe ich etwas anderes erwartet, aber ich kenne dich ja noch von früher. 

Btw. finde ich nicht das WD ein schlechtes Spiel ist...


----------



## alban2 (27. Mai 2014)

Kann mir jemand noch mal den unterschied von der Standart, und der Special edition erklären ? Bitte :c


----------



## Samba1984 (27. Mai 2014)

alban2 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand noch mal den unterschied von der Standart, und der Special edition erklären ? Bitte :c


 
Bonus-Inhalte der Special Edition

Breakthrough Pack
Bonus: Einzelspieler-Mission
Belohnung: Autoexperten-Vorteil


----------



## RavionHD (27. Mai 2014)

Ich installiere gerade die ctOS Companion APP für Smartphones, die scheint auch ziemlich gut zu sein.


----------



## mist3r89 (27. Mai 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Ich installiere gerade die ctOS Companion APP für Smartphones, die scheint auch ziemlich gut zu sein.


 
wenigstens das scheint zu gehen-.-


----------



## alban2 (27. Mai 2014)

Lohnt es sich die Special edition zu kaufen? Diese Einzelspieler mission, ist die lang ? Oder nur eine kurze mission ?


----------



## kero81 (27. Mai 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Ich installiere gerade die ctOS Companion APP für Smartphones, die scheint auch ziemlich gut zu sein.


 
Ist das diese H_IDE by Watch_Dogs App?! Finde sonst nichts anderes im Play Store wenn ich nach Watch Dogs suche.

Edit: Also wenn das die App ist, dann... LOL! Das ja mal sowas von sinnlos. Funktioniert ja nichtmal richtig.


----------



## Samba1984 (27. Mai 2014)

das hier ist die app https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ubisoft.watchdogs.ctos


----------



## kero81 (27. Mai 2014)

Aaaah, die sieht schon besser aus. Bobi, gib mal Feedback wenn Du damit schon bissl rum probiert hast.


----------



## mist3r89 (27. Mai 2014)

kero81 schrieb:


> Aaaah, die sieht schon besser aus. Bobi, gib mal Feedback wenn Du damit schon bissl rum probiert hast.


 
würd ich ja auchn gerne aber rate mal.... einloggen im uplay account geht nicht^^


----------



## _VFB_ (27. Mai 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> würd ich ja auchn gerne aber rate mal.... einloggen im uplay account geht nicht^^


 
Dito^^

Mal an die Leute die hier schon die ganze Zeit maulen. "Uplay offli e" etc. Uplay hat auch einen offline modus. Und da Watch Dogs für mich ein Singleplayer ist macht mir die fehlenden Onlineinhalten nichts aus...


----------



## Zephyr (27. Mai 2014)

_VFB_ schrieb:


> Dito^^
> 
> Mal an die Leute die hier schon die ganze Zeit maulen. "Uplay offli e" etc. Uplay hat auch einen offline modus. Und da Watch Dogs für mich ein Singleplayer ist macht mir die fehlenden Onlineinhalten nichts aus...


 
Der Offlinemodus funktioniert leider nicht wenn man Uplay vorher noch nicht auf dem PC installiert hatte. Ich konnte jetzt immerhin schon mal die Nutzundbedingungen und die Datenschutzrichtlinien jeweils zwei mal akzeptieren - direkt danach ists wieder abgeschmiert 

edit: ich konnte es gerade aktivieren


----------



## _VFB_ (27. Mai 2014)

Zephyr schrieb:


> Der Offlinemodus funktioniert leider nicht wenn man Uplay vorher noch nicht auf dem PC installiert hatte. Ich konnte jetzt immerhin schon mal die Nutzundbedingungen und die Datenschutzrichtlinien jeweils zwei mal akzeptieren - direkt danach ists wieder abgeschmiert


 
Ja ok das ist nen Argument ^^ Aber wieso schmiert uplay bei der Installation ab?


----------



## Lotto (27. Mai 2014)

_VFB_ schrieb:


> Dito^^
> 
> Mal an die Leute die hier schon die ganze Zeit maulen. "Uplay offli e" etc. Uplay hat auch einen offline modus. Und da Watch Dogs für mich ein Singleplayer ist macht mir die fehlenden Onlineinhalten nichts aus...


 
Wenn man zwischenzeitlich seinen Rechner neu aufgesetzt hat muss man sich zwingerndermassen bei UPlay online anmelden. Also nützt einem der Offline-Modus gar nichts. Mein letztes Ubisoft-Spiel liegt leider etwas zurück, dazwischen musste ich halt mal neu installieren.

Bis auf Blizzard kriegt es einfach keiner gebacken. EA und Ubisoft sind einfach unfähig. Naja vielleicht geht es ja morgen, aber es ist trotzdem eine Frechheit, nämlich gerade weil diese Unternehmen heute genau wissen was in den ersten Tagen passiert. Demnach können sie sich auch auf den Anstrum einstellen.

Zweite Frechheit ist der sog. "Season-Pass" der rotzfrech nun schon in der Verkaufsverpackung mit nem Flyer beworben wird. Früher wurde sowas gleich mitgeliefert. Heute wird schon im vorraus Inhalt rausgeschnitten um den separat zu verkaufen.

Naja dann mal morgen Abend probieren, hoffen wir das wenigstens das Spiel hält was der Hype so verspricht.


----------



## mist3r89 (27. Mai 2014)

_VFB_ schrieb:


> Dito^^
> 
> Mal an die Leute die hier schon die ganze Zeit maulen. "Uplay offli e" etc. Uplay hat auch einen offline modus. Und da Watch Dogs für mich ein Singleplayer ist macht mir die fehlenden Onlineinhalten nichts aus...


 
Das freut mich für dich, aber ich kanns nicht herunterladen im Offline Modus-.-


----------



## Zephyr (27. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Euda (27. Mai 2014)

Wie sieht es nun eigentlich mit einem Patch aus? Hat sich diesbezüglich was getan im Netz?


----------



## FkAh (27. Mai 2014)

_VFB_ schrieb:


> Dito^^
> 
> Mal an die Leute die hier schon die ganze Zeit maulen. "Uplay offli e" etc. Uplay hat auch einen offline modus. Und da Watch Dogs für mich ein Singleplayer ist macht mir die fehlenden Onlineinhalten nichts aus...


 Dann sag mir doch bitte mal wie ich bei Uplay den Offline Modus aktivieren kann ohne das Einstellungsmenü, in das ich ja nur komme, wenn ich mich eingeloggt habe, also für den nächsten Start.

Weil ich komm net in die EInstellung und kann nru hoffen, dass mich Uplay mal durchwinkt.. ich mein ich hab ja über nen Jahr gewartet, damit ich jetzt vorm PC vergammeln kann.


----------



## nyso (27. Mai 2014)

kero81 schrieb:


> Nyso, spiel dich jetzt mal nicht so auf. Ich bin auch der Meinung das die Charaktere/Story ziemlich blaß gezeichnet sind und es über das ganze Spiel auch bleiben. Nur weil Du mal wieder anderer Meinung bist, heisst das nicht das eine andere Meinung als "deine" Bullshit ist. Und ich bin nicht der einzigein meinem Freundeskreis der so über die Charaktere und Story denkt. Im Vergleich zu einem GTA V z.b, verliert Watch Dogs einfach. Wenn ich da nur an diesen Autoverkäufer denke... eine ganz andere Klasse der Charakterzeichnung und dem Storytelling.


 
GTA V habe ich mangels Konsole nicht gespielt, kann es in der Form also nur mit GTA 4 vergleichen. Und da gefällt mir WD deutlich besser, vor allem aufgrund des Bezuges zur Nichte. Es spricht mich durch meine Kinder einfach sehr an, ich bin total in den Bann gezogen, kann mich vollkommen damit identifizieren. Die Story ist sehr Komplex, deutlich umfangreicher und auch besser erzählt als bei jedem anderem Game das ich je gespielt habe. Deswegen kann ich es halt absolut nicht nachvollziehen, wenn man die Story als blass bezeichnet. Schon gar nicht wenn ich die Story noch gar nicht kenne, das ist ja als würde man ein Auto nur nach den ersten gefahrenen Kilometern vollkommen beurteilen wollen. Daher meine Kritik. 




kero81 schrieb:


> Krikit darf man auch schon nach dem ersten Akt äußern. Warum auch nicht. Finde es im Übrigen auch nicht gut das Du Leuten vorschreiben willst was sie zu tun haben, bevor sie ihren Mund aufmachen dürfen um ihre Meinung zu äußern...


Wie gesagt, man muss erst mehr erfahren, bevor man über etwas urteilen kann. 



kero81 schrieb:


> Ganz und garnicht i.O. finde ich wie Du dich über die Leute stellst die jetzt Probleme mit den Servern haben und dich sogar noch drüber lustig zu machen scheinst. Hauptsache DU hattest keine Probleme mit dem Spiel, bei anderen die Probleme haben wird noch schön Salz in die Wunde gestreut.



Du hast den Ugly-Smiley erkannt? Ich habe hier vor wenigen Seiten Ubisoft für dieses Release-Desaster kritisiert. Und das Leute wie ich, die deutlich weniger als echte Vorbesteller bezahlt haben, es jetzt schon durch haben, während die Vollpreiskäufer erst nicht spielen konnten und nun auch noch die Server überlastet sind ist ein Unding seitens Ubisoft. Ich hatte Glück, nächstes Mal habe ich vielleicht Pech. Ich hoffe jedenfalls das Ubisoft dafür einen netten Shit-Storm bekommt.



kero81 schrieb:


> Von jmd. mit so tollen, intelligenten Sätzen in der Signatur habe ich etwas anderes erwartet, aber ich kenne dich ja noch von früher.
> 
> Btw. finde ich nicht das WD ein schlechtes Spiel ist...



Jaja, wir kennen uns von früher^^


----------



## Zephyr (27. Mai 2014)

Zephyr schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nachdem ich die Installation repariert habe, konnte ich es starten


----------



## FkAh (27. Mai 2014)

Wow, hab in AppData\Local\Ubisoft Game Launcher die settings.yml gefunden. So jetzt gehts endlich los.


----------



## RavionHD (27. Mai 2014)

Bei der Smartphone App kann man sich noch immer nicht einloggen, anscheinend noch immer überlastet.


----------



## mist3r89 (27. Mai 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Bei der Smartphone App kann man sich noch immer nicht einloggen, anscheinend noch immer überlastet.


 
ja ich probier seit 4 Stunden mich in Uplay am PC einzuloggen, manchmal klappts schmeisst mich aber raus sobald ich probiere das Spiel zu laden...
Keine Chance heute abend... Morgen früh wieder ein Test...


----------



## FkAh (28. Mai 2014)

So hab jetzt mit meiner Settingsconfig spielen können.
Das Problem eben war ja, dass er mir bei Uplay auch das Probleme mit der Inetrnetverbindung nicht ausgesouckt hat.


Also ich find das Spiel bisher top. Erwartungen vollstens erfüllt. Werde morgen mal noch ein bisschen an der Grafik schrauben.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (28. Mai 2014)

Ich hab das Spiel endlich durch nach 3 Tagen Dauersuchten  Einfach nur TOP und dank den neuen Nvidia Treiber habe ich jetzt 60-80FPS auf Hoch mit FXAA


----------



## rackcity (28. Mai 2014)

bin jetzt bei Akt II mission 11. bis jetzt find ichs echt cool und abwechslungsreich. besonderst der anfang. die emotionen und alles mit seiner familie. richtig gut gemacht

bis auf etwas nervige bugs (man sucht den letzten gegner und er ist verbuggt/unsichtbar etc) richtig cool.


der online modus spricht mich jedoch nicht an.


----------



## Rizzard (28. Mai 2014)

Ich hab gestern mal 2h Poker und Schach gespielt. Macht echt Laune, obwohl ich meist nur verloren habe.
Wenn das so weiter geht komm ich im Game nie weiter.^^


----------



## mist3r89 (28. Mai 2014)

tja die server von ubi sind seit bald 24h offline... immernoch nix mit spielen


----------



## Xtreme (28. Mai 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> tja die server von ubi sind seit bald 24h offline... immernoch nix mit spielen


 
Also gestern Abend kam man noch mit Mühe und Not rein, nur die Cloud Synchronisierung ging so gar nicht...

Aber es war alles sehr schwerfällig.


Aber Grundsätzlich gefällt mir das Game bisher sehr gut, wobei ich de Steuerung in Fahrzeugen echt hart finde, hoffe da wird evtl nochmal nachgebessert


----------



## mist3r89 (28. Mai 2014)

Xtreme schrieb:


> Also gestern Abend kam man noch mit Mühe und Not rein, nur die Cloud Synchronisierung ging so gar nicht...
> 
> Aber es war alles sehr schwerfällig.
> 
> ...


 
Naja Uplay startet schon im online mode mittlerweile, aber ich kann das Spiel nicht runterladen, ich hätte entweder keine inet verbindung, oder zu wenig speicher, was beides nicht stimmen kann, da ich mit Team Viewer auf mein PC gerade zugreife, und ich sicher bin das die SSD noch genug Platz anbietet.


----------



## sly1286 (28. Mai 2014)

für alle, die ne starke Karte haben , hier gibts ne Ankeitung wie man die Grafik noch etwas anhebt , ist aus nem anderen Forum, selbst noch nicht ausprobiert 

Watch Dogs Grafik Tweaks & Config Modding - Watch_Dogs Allgemeines - Watch_Dogs - Shooter Games - Thema anzeigen • Shooter-Szene.de Forum •


----------



## NicoGermanman (28. Mai 2014)

Ihk kanns seit heute nacht wieder laden, bei mir ist was schiwf gelaufen weswegen ich es nochmal runterladen durfte. 



sly1286 schrieb:


> für alle, die ne starke Karte haben , hier gibts ne Ankeitung wie man die Grafik noch etwas anhebt , ist aus nem anderen Forum, selbst noch nicht ausprobiert
> 
> Watch Dogs Grafik Tweaks & Config Modding - Watch_Dogs Allgemeines - Watch_Dogs - Shooter Games - Thema anzeigen • Shooter-Szene.de Forum •



Danke.


----------



## mist3r89 (28. Mai 2014)

ich drah durch


124gb freier Speicher auf der SSD C: Laufwerk... Immer kam die Meldung ich hätte keine inet verbindung oder zu wenig platz...

Hab mal den instalationsort auf der D: HDD Festplatte eingestellt und jetzt gehts??? instalationsgrösse 14gb?
Wieso zum Henker kann ich das nicht auf der SSD installieren?


----------



## Invisiblo (28. Mai 2014)

Hat man immer am Anfang 5 Fähigkeiten-Punkte frei oder ist das irgendein spielverzerrender Vorbesteller-Bonus?


----------



## Xtreme (28. Mai 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> ich drah durch
> 
> 
> 124gb freier Speicher auf der SSD C: Laufwerk... Immer kam die Meldung ich hätte keine inet verbindung oder zu wenig platz...
> ...


 
verschieb es einfach nachträglich auf die ssd und mach ein symlink


----------



## GameTwist (28. Mai 2014)

Invisiblo schrieb:


> Hat man immer am Anfang 5 Fähigkeiten-Punkte frei oder ist das irgendein spielverzerrender Vorbesteller-Bonus?


 
Also ich hatte auch 5 am Anfang, ohne Special Edition. Aber selbst wenn man die nicht hätte, lassen sich ja ziemlich einfach verdienen.


----------



## GiZm0 (28. Mai 2014)

Ich bin mir noch unschlüssig welche Version ich mir von WatchDogs kaufen sol0,l bezüglich des Systems auf desen ich es Spielen will.

Vorhanden ist eine PS4,PS3 und ein PC

PC Daten:
CPU:                QuadCore Intel Core i7-920, auf 3500 MHz OC
Motherboard:     ASRock X58 Extreme3
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair 8192 MB
Grafikkarte:       Gigabyte R9 280x
Netzteil:            be quiet Dark Power Pro 10
SSD:                Corsair Force GT
Monitor:           Asus 24 L PB248Q LED
Gehäuse:          Corsair carbide 500r


was meint ihr?

Spiele an jedem System gerne.


----------



## mist3r89 (28. Mai 2014)

GiZm0 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir noch unschlüssig welche Version ich mir von WatchDogs kaufen sol0,l bezüglich des Systems auf desen ich es Spielen will.
> 
> Vorhanden ist eine PS4,PS3 und ein PC
> 
> ...


 
persönlich mit der CPU würde ich zu PS4 tendieren. wenn du nicht auf ultra spielen willst und auch sonst auf paar details verzichten willst, müsste eigentlich dein System sicher reichen können um mit besserer Auflösung als auf der PS spielen zu können. Für die PS3 sehe ich da aber keinen Sinn


----------



## GiZm0 (28. Mai 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> persönlich mit der CPU würde ich zu PS4 tendieren. wenn du nicht auf ultra spielen willst und auch sonst auf paar details verzichten willst, müsste eigentlich dein System sicher reichen können um mit besserer Auflösung als auf der PS spielen zu können. Für die PS3 sehe ich da aber keinen Sinn


 

Gut ich muss es sicherlich nicht auf Ultra spielen. 
Da ich nicht wirklich viel Unterschied sehe von Mittel-Ultra also nicht so das es mich Störren würde.
Zumindest Zeigt es der Test bei PCGH
Watch Dogs Technik-Test: Benchmarks des Next-Gen-Hackerspiels - Großes Update: CPU-Tests und 20 Grafikkarten


----------



## Rizzard (28. Mai 2014)

Ich denke du wirst auf beiden Systemen (PS4/PC) deinen Spass haben.
Wenn du lieber am PC zockst, sollte das mit deinem Rechner (kann deinen i7 nur etwas schwer einschätzen) kein Problem sein.
Da sich WD aber sehr gut mit Gamepad spielt, kann man es imo auch sehr schön auf der PS4 spielen (sag ich aus eigener Erfahrung).
Nimm einfach das System wo du es lieber zocken willst.


Hat von euch schon jemand Schach und dieses Rate-Murmel-Spiel beendet?
Die werden ja gegen Ende ganz schön knackig. Bei der Kugel wirds im vierten Spiel schon derbe.^^


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (28. Mai 2014)

wo, oder wie kann ich den season pass aktivieren?
habe keinen plan von uplay ;o

danke euch


----------



## GameTwist (28. Mai 2014)

Da wo du auch den Key eingegeben hast, wenn du ne CD hattest guck mal oben diese Leiste durch, da steht irgendwo Produktcode einlösen. Ansonsten fragste mal Google. 

Edit: Da müsste ein Zahnrad sein, da drauf und man müsste den Eintrag finden.


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (28. Mai 2014)

da wo ich den spielkey eingegeben habe, steht immer code funktioniert nicht
einmal so ein spielinhalt vom bestellen und einmal der season pass, geht nichts..


----------



## NicoGermanman (28. Mai 2014)

BLiNDMaNKiND schrieb:


> da wo ich den spielkey eingegeben habe, steht immer code funktioniert nicht
> einmal so ein spielinhalt vom bestellen und einmal der season pass, geht nichts..



Wo gekauft?

Wenn bei Gamekeyz.biz, dann ist das ein Gutschein und kein direkter key, steht sogar auf deren Seite, man muss nur nal bisschen lesen.


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (28. Mai 2014)

season pass ist von amazon und der bestellkey ist von gameware.at


----------



## GameTwist (28. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist im Spiel drin unter Zusatzinhalte.


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (28. Mai 2014)

da habe ich es auch schon versucht, alles mit dem gleichen ergebnis..^^


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (28. Mai 2014)

nun habe ich bei amazon angerufen und einen neuen key bekommen, der geht aber auch nicht.. - das ist doch alles mist -.-


----------



## Invisiblo (28. Mai 2014)

Wende dich halt den Ubisoft Support, wenn du nichtmal weißt, wo du den einlösen kannst.

Anderes Thema: Ich habe in dem Spiel echt Probleme, die Polizei abzuschütteln. Wenn ich einmal gescannt bin, dann finden die mich einfach immer und verfolgen mich hartnäckig, selbst wenn ich den Sichtkontakt unterbrochen habe. Geht es euch auch so?


----------



## Wim1337 (28. Mai 2014)

> Ich denke du wirst auf beiden Systemen (PS4/PC) deinen Spass haben.
> Wenn du lieber am PC zockst, sollte das mit deinem Rechner (kann deinen i7 nur etwas schwer einschätzen) kein Problem sein.
> Da sich WD aber sehr gut mit Gamepad spielt, kann man es imo auch sehr schön auf der PS4 spielen (sag ich aus eigener Erfahrung).
> Nimm einfach das System wo du es lieber zocken willst.
> ...



Schach habe ich durch,  ist letzten Endes ja nur ausprobieren. Hütchenspiel hingegen ist wirklich knackig ab Stufe 4!

Edit: zitieren mit dem Handy ist aber frickelig


----------



## GameTwist (28. Mai 2014)

Jep, liegt ja an diesem ctOS was Zugriff auf jeden Bürger, Aiden eingenommen, hat. 
Am besten immer ewig rumfahren und den Streifen weiträumig ausweichen.


----------



## cap82 (28. Mai 2014)

Kann jemand bestätigen, dass die GPU Temperatur im Schnitt auch ca. 5-8°C höher ist, als bei anderen Spielen?
Das Spiel heizt meiner GTX670 ordentlich ein..


----------



## skyhigh5 (28. Mai 2014)

cap82 schrieb:


> Kann jemand bestätigen, dass die GPU Temperatur im Schnitt auch ca. 5-8°C höher ist, als bei anderen Spielen?
> Das Spiel heizt meiner GTX670 ordentlich ein..



Kann das nicht in diesem Wert bestätigen höchstens 1-2 Grad unter Wasser dafür aber verbraucht mein pc380W... ist sicher gute 50W höher als sonst.


----------



## alban2 (28. Mai 2014)

lol eben 10 minuten Watch dogs gespielt, wauw das game ist echt der hammer, aber dann auf einmal " Kein Signal" ich denk mir nur wtf xD? Da hab ich wohl zu viel übertaktet, oder es gab da irgendein problem.


----------



## kero81 (28. Mai 2014)

Meine GTX 680@stock geht auf 85° hoch...


----------



## alban2 (28. Mai 2014)

Meine geht auf über 90 :o


----------



## Euda (28. Mai 2014)

71 bei längerer 100%-Last


----------



## fatlace (28. Mai 2014)

Meine gtx 580 mit arxctic accelero auf 60grad. Mich wundert allerdings die cpu auslastung von nur rund 40% von meinen i7 2600k @ 4,4ghz.  Dachte das spiel ist ein cpu fresser.


----------



## BlackcoreG (28. Mai 2014)

Ich kann mein Watch Dogs gar nicht spielen.
Noch vor dem Hauptmenü ploppt Windows mit der Meldung, das es nicht mehr Reagieren würde und geschlossen werden muss, auf.
Ich bin hilflos, habe es schon 2 mal deinstalliert und neu runtergeladen und anschließend geguckt ob Daten repariert werden müssen, alles heile, jedoch immer noch der Fehler.
Irgendwelche Tipps? Aktuellster NVIDIA Treiber ist vorhanden.

Ich verzweifle!


----------



## Lotto (28. Mai 2014)

So habs nun auch ein wenig spielen können. An sich kein schlechtes Spiel, aber:

Negativpunkte:
- 1:1 Portierung der Steuerung von der Konsole. Mal ehrlich: was soll der Sch... im Menü sind die Menüpunkte kaum anzuwählen weil die Mausempfindlichkeit durch die Decke schiesst (im Gegensatz zum Ingame), dann muss man durch Schieben der Maus die Menüs z.B. für Skills, Waffenkauf, Waffenmenü, etc. bewegen wtf? Echt...WTF?. Dann noch die Steuerung der Fahrzeuge, manche gehen ja aber manche sind einfach unkontrollierbar.
- plötzliche Frameeinbrüche beim Autofahren
- plötzliches verschwinden von Markierungen, da wird man in der einen Mission wo man Autos von A nach B bringen muss mit ner blauen "Linie" geleitet und zack hört die Mitten auf der Straße auf. Man bleibt stehen, denkt sich man ist am Ziel, aber nix is das ist noch weiter...toll das die Zeit gegen einen läuft. Entweder Linien oder keine Linien aber nicht irgendein Mischmasch, wo man raten muss was nun ist.
- UPlay braucht immer 10 Versuche zum verbinden, sowohl beim Savegame übertragen und beim speichern
- Spiel startet immer im Fenstermodus. Das nervt! Jedes mal auf Vollbild umschalten.
- Hardware wird nicht automatisch erkannt. Vollkommen falsche Auflösung am Anfang, Niedrige Grafikeinstellung als Vorschlag obwohl Ultra kein Problem ist, etc. in der heutigen Zeit ist man da irgendwie was anderes gewohnt.
- Grafik an sich top, Sound dagegen totaler Flop. Sowohl Effekte wie auch Musik.

Vor allem der Punkt mit der Steuerung ist echt ein fettes Minus. Wie dreist ist das denn bitte, die PC-Spieler zu verar....?
Und das Spiel sollte schon letztes Jahr raus kommen? Hätten sie mal noch ein halbes Jahr länger entwickelt...


----------



## Betschi (28. Mai 2014)

Ist bei euch das Game auch verdammt leise? Da hört man ja fast nichts


----------



## nulchking (28. Mai 2014)

Ja vor allem das Geplappere ist bei mir (PS4) verdammt leise.


Bin nun nach 2 1/2 Tagen mit der Story durch, hat echt Spaß gemacht. Jetzt werde ich mich mal in die Online Funktionen reinfuchsen


----------



## Typhoon007 (28. Mai 2014)

Na toll ich knall mit gefühlte 200 Kmh frontal gegen mehrere Autos und werde nicht mal aus dem Auto raus geschleudert wie zbs. bei GTA. Und ich finde die Autos halten unrealistisch viel aus. Bischen realismus hätte ich doch wohl erwarten dürfen aber nichts da.


----------



## GameTwist (28. Mai 2014)

Schon durch? Da werd ich mich diese Nacht wohl mal etwas beschäftigen müssen. 

Online hab ich gestern und heute schon probiert reinzukommen, ohne Erfolg.

Edit: Das Fahren ist der letzte sche*ß. Macht noch weniger Spaß als zu Fuß gehen. Die Fahrphysik ist einfach nur zum kotzen (obwohl sie ja so groß gesagt haben, dass sie Fahrphysik von bekannten Rennspielen drin hätten), von der Steuerung fang ich erst gar nicht an. Zudem ist die KI der anderen Autos sowas von dämlich..


----------



## nulchking (28. Mai 2014)

Hab das Spiel seit Montag Abend im Bundle mit der PS4 bekommen und von da an recht viel gespielt, 95% der Zeit halt die Kampagne.
Hatte am Montag einen Online Spieler der versucht hat mich zu hacken, hab den dann einfach abgeknallt xD


----------



## GameTwist (28. Mai 2014)

Ich hab mal vom Ingame Handy den Vorschlag bekommen einen anderen zu hacken, habe jedoch jedes Mal niemanden gefunden.


----------



## nulchking (28. Mai 2014)

Ich habe danach das erstmal in den Optionen abgestellt, erstmal in Ruhe Story machen und das Spiel ein bisschen kennen lernen.

Ist euch schon aufgefallen das nicht alles übersetzt wurde?
Bahnansagen sind in Englisch sowie einige Passanten, einfach nur MEEEGA nervig


----------



## saphira33 (28. Mai 2014)

GameTwist schrieb:


> Ich hab mal vom Ingame Handy den Vorschlag bekommen einen anderen zu hacken, habe jedoch jedes Mal niemanden gefunden.


 
Ist zum teil ein Problem von Win 8.1 denn man kann nicht zu oder von jemandem mit Win 8.1 gehackt werden. Ein Patch innerhalb dieser Woche soll aber Besserung versprechen.

Anscheinend wird dann halt Probiert mit wem aus Win 8.1 Kontakt aufzunehmen, geht auch, aber dann kann man einander nicht beitreten, habe dieses Problem leider auch.

Edit: Noch n Paar Screens falls wer will  natürlich bei Regen ausser 1ner 

http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3636/3zld23hb_jpg.htm
http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3636/h5g7csyc_jpg.htm
http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3636/fghdd5r4_jpg.htm
http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3636/oswvtzd7_jpg.htm
http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3636/5iv5w64i_jpg.htm
http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3636/3fxb966q_jpg.htm
http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3636/7pk5lxmo_jpg.htm
http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3636/kmq4ulek_jpg.htm


----------



## GameTwist (28. Mai 2014)

Musst mal in den Story Sequenzen auf die Haare von den Personen achten, die sehen so ******* aus.


----------



## saphira33 (28. Mai 2014)

Watch dogs kriegts nicht hin die Auslastung konstant bei 99% auf der Graka zu halten trotz einem nichtvorhandensein des CPU limits.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. Mai 2014)

Sind die uplay Server überlastet? Habe mir das Spiel gerade gekauft und komme nicht in Uplay -.-


----------



## saphira33 (29. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Sind die uplay Server überlastet? Habe mir das Spiel gerade gekauft und komme nicht in Uplay -.-


 
Bei mir momentan nicht


----------



## xX3rwischtXx (29. Mai 2014)

Meine 1 eindruck nach 2Std Spielen... Gelöscht    Läuft aul Ultra mit neuem 14.6 treiber alles OK... Zur spiel Ich mein Leute hier gibt kein gescheides Scenario wie wollen die das ich auf das spiel bock bekomme ???. zum hacken Naja nichts besonderes, neben missionen, Wau ich hab so was nicht gesehen... FACEPALM...  Steuerung ist echt schlecht (spiele mit Xbox Controller)  Autos,- hab nicht gedacht das es noch schlechter geht wie in GTA. 
Fazit. ein Modernes AC Mischung mit GTA

P.S. 

Denn Sound haben die in VC aufgenommen.


----------



## RavionHD (29. Mai 2014)

Wie kann man eigentlich mit Freunden spielen?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (29. Mai 2014)

Ich hab an der Config etwas gespielt, jetzt Spiele ich auf 2400x1350P mit Konstant 40-50FPS. Und das Spiel sieht einfach so Hammer aus  Wusste gar nicht das meine GTX670 Dafür noch Dampf hat! Auslastung lag bei rund 90%~ Einfach nur Wunderschön das Spiel!


----------



## RavionHD (29. Mai 2014)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Ich hab an der Config etwas gespielt, jetzt Spiele ich auf 2400x1350P mit Konstant 40-50FPS. Und das Spiel sieht einfach so Hammer aus  Wusste gar nicht das meine GTX670 Dafür noch Dampf hat! Auslastung lag bei rund 90%~ Einfach nur Wunderschön das Spiel!


 
Was hast Du geändert?
BTW, add mich auf uPlay.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. Mai 2014)

Si gabe die ganze Sache mal angespielt. Die Performance lässt auch mit dem neuen Beta Treiber sehr zu wünschen übrig 

Ob die 48€ so gut angelegt sind. Naja mal sehen was die nächsten Wochen noch kommt.


----------



## Samba1984 (29. Mai 2014)

xX3rwischtXx schrieb:


> Ich mein Leute hier gibt kein gescheides Scenario wie wollen die das ich auf das spiel bock bekomme ???. zum hacken Naja nichts besonderes, neben missionen, Wau ich hab so was nicht gesehen...


 
mords viele Schreibfehler die dich erstmal gar nicht ernst nehmen lassen aber das wirklich interessante ist folgendes .. wie kommst du darauf das watch dogs DICH ansprechen soll? es ist doch scheißegal ob du das spiel magst oder spielst oder eben nicht, lass es doch einfach wenn du es nicht magst. Es werden genug andere folgen die es mögen und es gibt auch genug die es mögen.. was genau ging dir durch den Kopf wenn du hier sowas von dir gibst?

Natürlich wird Watch_Dogs nicht alle ansprechen, gott sei dank sag ich dazu. Kann ja nicht jeder spielen .. es ist absolut okay wenn ihr das spiel nicht mögt aber dann nehmt BITTE den anderen die es wollen und noch nicht haben die lust nur weil ihr andere Erfahrungen gemacht habt, ich hab daran viel spaß .. seid 2 Tagen bin ich am zocken, fast 10 stunden schon und hab nichtmal akt 1 fertig .. Nebenmissionen machen fun. Steuerung ist okay bloß bei den Lastern hat man das gefühl sie werden durch gottes hand beim lenken geschoben .. 

Das Spiel ist absolut was wert und macht echt bock.. wenn du es nicht magst dann spielst du es nicht und gut ist. Aber den anderen die Illusionen rauben ist schei**


----------



## Polyethylen (29. Mai 2014)

Im Grunde ist das Spiel ganz gut, auch von der Grafik her. In der Story bin ich noch in Akt 1, finde ich auch gut gemacht.
Nur die Fahrphysik und das Schadensmodell ist für'n Arsch, vor allem da Aiden auch noch so einen Bleifuß haben muss, das ist einfach abartig! Der kennt wohl auch nichts anderes als Vollgas 
Sogesehen versuch ich mir immer relativ langsame Autos zu suchen, da wirds etwas erträglicher, aber richtig Spaß machen tut das Fahren trotzdem nicht. Aber ich glaube, da wird auch nichts verbessert...


----------



## Samba1984 (29. Mai 2014)

hab eben mal die texturen von ultra auf hoch gestellt, nen unterschied erkenne ich keinen irgendwie aber die ruckler sind weg, die fps bleiben bei 49 bis 80. Seltsam


----------



## Schmidde (29. Mai 2014)

Lotto schrieb:


> So habs nun auch ein wenig spielen können. An sich kein schlechtes Spiel, aber:
> 
> Negativpunkte:
> - 1:1 Portierung der Steuerung von der Konsole. Mal ehrlich: was soll der Sch... im Menü sind die Menüpunkte kaum anzuwählen weil die Mausempfindlichkeit durch die Decke schiesst (im Gegensatz zum Ingame), dann muss man durch Schieben der Maus die Menüs z.B. für Skills, Waffenkauf, Waffenmenü, etc. bewegen wtf? Echt...WTF?. Dann noch die Steuerung der Fahrzeuge, manche gehen ja aber manche sind einfach unkontrollierbar.
> ...


 
V-Sync aus, Frame Buffer auf 1 Frame und in der Confic die Mouse Smoothnes auf 0.....wirkt Wunder


----------



## alban2 (29. Mai 2014)

Samba1984 schrieb:


> hab eben mal die texturen von ultra auf hoch gestellt, nen unterschied erkenne ich keinen irgendwie aber die ruckler sind weg, die fps bleiben bei 49 bis 80. Seltsam


 
Lol, hab eben auch von Ultra auf Hoch gestellt. Die Ruckler sind totall weg, kann jetzt sogar mit 2xmsaa zocken, und alles andere auf ultra. :3


----------



## Lotto (29. Mai 2014)

Schmidde schrieb:


> V-Sync aus, Frame Buffer auf 1 Frame und in der Confic die Mouse Smoothnes auf 0.....wirkt Wunder



V-Sync ist aus.
Frame Buffer keine Ahnung, steht noch auf der Defaulteinstellung.
Mouse Smoothness wirkt sich nur Ingame aus und nicht auf das Menü!!!

Selbst wenn die Frameeinbrüche und die Maussteuerung gefixt wird, der 1:1 Portierung der Steuerung wird bleiben. Und das macht halt den Eindruck, dass die PC-Version einfach mal so hingesch... wurde.
Blizzard hat mit Diablo3 übrigens andersherum gezeigt wie man es macht. Die Steuerung für Konsole ist gänzlich anders als für den PC.


----------



## GameTwist (29. Mai 2014)

Polyethylen schrieb:


> Im Grunde ist das Spiel ganz gut, auch von der Grafik her. In der Story bin ich noch in Akt 1, finde ich auch gut gemacht.
> Nur die Fahrphysik und das Schadensmodell ist für'n Arsch, vor allem da Aiden auch noch so einen Bleifuß haben muss, das ist einfach abartig! Der kennt wohl auch nichts anderes als Vollgas
> Sogesehen versuch ich mir immer relativ langsame Autos zu suchen, da wirds etwas erträglicher, aber richtig Spaß machen tut das Fahren trotzdem nicht. Aber ich glaube, da wird auch nichts verbessert...


 
Das mit den Autos mach ich auch immer so. Was mich fast noch mehr ankotzt als die Fahrphysik und die gottige Steuerung der Fahrzeuge ist der Sound von denen. Als ich das erste Mal auf ein Motorrad gestiegen bin musste ich mir erstmal ne Pause gönnen, selbiges gilt für Van's und Krankenwagen. Die klingen wie Monstertrucks mit nem riesen V8 full Catless Motor.


----------



## FortuneHunter (29. Mai 2014)

Das ist eben das Kreuz mit der Digitalsteuerung über die Tastatur.

Aus dem Grund bin ich schon seit GTA 3 zu einer Mischsteuerung übergegangen. 
Alles was mit Fahrzeugen und der Bewegung in der Welt zu tun hat wird mit dem XBox360 Controller erledigt. 
Bei Feuergefechten wo es auf schnelles Zielen und Präzision ankommt setze ich voll auf die Maus und Tastursteuerung.

Bei Watchdogs ist dieses Vorgehen noch einen tick einfacher, da hier aus den Fahrzeugen nicht geschossen werden kann.

Der Controller hat nicht nur in den Fahrsequenzen Vorteile, sondern auch bei den Onlinehackingversuchen.
Mit der Tastatur kann man nur schnell laufen oder Rennen. Was bei ruhigen NPCs in der Umgebung so auffällig ist, dass man gleich ein Neonschild tragen könnte.
Anders mir dem Controller, hier kann man die Geschwindigkeit sehr präzise anpassen und man fällt in der Menschenmenge wesentlich weniger auf. Das führt dann bei unaufmerksamen Spieler auch zum gewünschten Erfolg.


----------



## saphira33 (29. Mai 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Wie kann man eigentlich mit Freunden spielen?


 
Minimap dann linke Pfeiltaste auf Onlinemodus wechseln und dann ganz oben links ist so ein Modus da kannst du auch eine Private Session erstellen, aber es funktioniert bei Windows 8.1 noch nicht da Ubisoft irgendwas falsch gemacht hat. Windows 8 sowie Windows 7 etc. funktionieren alle. Soll auch schon ein Patch dafür in arbeit sein laut Ubisoft Forum.


----------



## cap82 (29. Mai 2014)

alban2 schrieb:


> Lol, hab eben auch von Ultra auf Hoch gestellt. Die Ruckler sind totall weg, kann jetzt sogar mit 2xmsaa zocken, und alles andere auf ultra. :3



Is doch klar, der VRAM läuft nicht mehr voll -> keine Nachladeruckler mehr.


----------



## farming (29. Mai 2014)

Also ich habe die Ruckler, woher auch immer die kommen mögen, trotz 6GB VRAM und auch auf high oder sogar mittleren Details. Da sind zwar meine FPS insgesamt höher, aber kurze Hänger sind nach wie vor da, das stört besonders beim Autofahren. Ich hoffe da einfach auf einen Patch, viel selber fixen kann man da wohl nicht, bzw. alle Schritte die ich bisher so ergoogelt bzw. hier im Forum gefunden habe, haben mir nicht wirklich weitergeholfen. Davon abgesehen macht mir das Spiel aber durchaus Spaß, es ist nicht unspielbar dadurch. Aber es trübt natürlich den Gesamteindruck durchaus deutlich.


----------



## Iconoclast (29. Mai 2014)

Habt ihr das hier schon gesehen? Das Spiel wirkt ja an jeder Ecke total unfertig. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=idA9BEA4Hxs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Typhoon007 (29. Mai 2014)

Ich habe ein HD 7950 mit 3 GB VRAM. Wie erklärt ihr da die nachlade ruckler denn bei mir mit Temporal SMAA, Vsync 1, Max. GPU Buffer auf 5 und alles andere bis zum Anschlag auf ULTRA in Full HD? FPS bei 30-55 kommt auf das Geschehen an. Nur die nachladeruckler halt die manchmal sehr nerven Trotz 3 Gb VRAM wie gesagt. Als Treiber ist 14.6 Beta drauf und die Karte ist wie in der Signatur übertaktet. Kann jemand was dazu sagen?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. Mai 2014)

Ich denke das kommt eher von der Festplatte bzw gehen die Ruckler nicht ganz weg


----------



## Typhoon007 (29. Mai 2014)

Ist das bei jeden so?  Haben die Nachladeruckler auch Leute mit x290 oder 780 zbs? Auch die Stärksten Grakas?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. Mai 2014)

Ich habe eine 290 und habe die Ruckler


----------



## GameTwist (29. Mai 2014)

Ich habe sie nur bzw. merke ich das nur bei schnellen Sequenzen zB. fahren. Ich habe dafür teilweise Frame Drops ohne Ende. Habe immer im Schnitt zwischen 40 - 50 Fps und die Drops gehen dann auf bis 20 runter.


----------



## Samba1984 (29. Mai 2014)

ich hab zwischen 50 und 75 fps manchmal weniger, wenn man texturen auf hoch stellt statt auf ultra gehen die framedrops und die ruckler weg und es sieht nicht wirklich schlechter aus  mit supersampling sogar noch besser


----------



## Typhoon007 (29. Mai 2014)

Texturen nur auf Hoch stellen kommt für mich aus Prinzip nicht in frage. Meine Karte habe ich jetzt gerade mal 16 Monate und da darf ich doch wenigstens noch etwas auf ULTRA bestehen. Auf AA usw. Kann ich verzichten aber auf ULTRA noch nicht.


----------



## nyso (29. Mai 2014)

Gab doch für die Ruckler beim Fahren schon eine Möglichkeit,  das zu beheben. Wurde hier schon mehrfach gepostet.


----------



## kero81 (29. Mai 2014)

Das bringt aber nur bedingt was Nyso. Einen wirklichen Fix um es ganz abzustellen gibt es noch nicht.


----------



## Samba1984 (29. Mai 2014)

das bringt aber nicht immer was



Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Texturen nur auf Hoch stellen kommt für mich aus Prinzip nicht in frage. Meine Karte habe ich jetzt gerade mal 16 Monate und da darf ich doch wenigstens noch etwas auf ULTRA bestehen. Auf AA usw. Kann ich verzichten aber auf ULTRA noch nicht.



dann haste eben die framesprünge, aktuell gibts KEINE andere lösung, auser vllt offline spielen... im übrigen merkst du den unterschied eh nicht. Ich hatte auch ultra vorher meine karte ist nichtmal 1 monat alt


----------



## Typhoon007 (29. Mai 2014)

Nee da warte ich lieber auf ein Patch Update Treiber und ähnliches als auf Hoch zu spielen. Danke trotzdem.

Edit: Ich spiele doch schon Offline. ☺


----------



## Samba1984 (29. Mai 2014)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Nee da warte ich lieber auf ein Patch Update Treiber und ähnliches als auf Hoch zu spielen. Danke trotzdem.
> 
> Edit: Ich spiele doch schon Offline. ☺


 
hast recht, wird sicher bald kommen  mache ich auch so


----------



## GamerBoKo (29. Mai 2014)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Habt ihr das hier schon gesehen? Das Spiel wirkt ja an jeder Ecke total unfertig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Ich hab schon mehrmals ein Auto an der Ampel stehen sehen, es hat angefangen zu blinken und ist auf einmal in der Straße verschwunden. Wie im Aufzug nach unten gefahren.


----------



## Euda (29. Mai 2014)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Texturen nur auf Hoch stellen kommt für mich aus Prinzip nicht in frage. Meine Karte habe ich jetzt gerade mal 16 Monate und da darf ich doch wenigstens noch etwas auf ULTRA bestehen. Auf AA usw. Kann ich verzichten aber auf ULTRA noch nicht.


 
Kompromiss:
Gib in puncto Texturqualität doch ein wenig nach und füge im Gegenzug die DeferredFXQuality-Tweaks, erhöhte Auflösungen der Shadersamples etc. hinzu. Habe ich getan, seitdem rennt mein Spiel wunderbar spielbar.
Die Zeit bis zu den diversen Patches sowie Treiber-Updates überbrückst du mit dieser Konfiguration und dann knallst du nochmal alles auf Ultra. 
(( das Spiel sieht, seitdem ich die bekannten Tweaks vorgenommen habe, besser aus, als ohne Tweaks und mit Ultra-Texturen. Indes bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Spiel, wenngleich natürlich noch optimiert werden muss. Ich hoffe, AMD investiert noch die zusätzliche Zeit zur Analyse des Codes in Treiberoptimierung. ))
MfG,
Euda


----------



## Samba1984 (29. Mai 2014)

also mit all ultra @FHD hab ich zurzeit ca 72 fps und manchmal 50 ... hier mal was am abend. sieht ja garnicht so schlecht aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



habt ihr schonmal nen wasserhydranten umgefahren? das sah in andern games schlimmer aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber was mein vorposter sagt ist ein stückweit schon richtig, wobei meine screens mit DeffererFXQualität "pc" sind und texturen auf ultra, so schlecht sind die fps garnicht und wenig ruckler.. seltsame weise nur im auto auf der straße, im boot fahren keine. Ich denke trotzdem das schon bald der patch kommen wird


----------



## farming (29. Mai 2014)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Ist das bei jeden so?  Haben die Nachladeruckler auch Leute mit x290 oder 780 zbs? Auch die Stärksten Grakas?



GeForce GTX Titan Black, trotzdem Nachladeruckler. Game ist auch auf einer Samsung SSD installiert. Hardwareseitig sollte es absolut keinen Grund für Ruckler geben, egal auf welchen Einstellungen. Aber sie sind trotzdem da


----------



## Mohrian (29. Mai 2014)

Bei mir schmiert das Speil immer ab mit der Meldung: Anzeigentreiber wurde wiederhergestellt.

Selbst wenn ich die Einstellungen auf LOW mache, hat jemand eine Idee ?

I7 4770k
GTX 770 2gb inno3d
8gb ram


----------



## Ruebenbauer (29. Mai 2014)

GamerBoKo schrieb:


> Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Ich hab schon mehrmals ein Auto an der Ampel stehen sehen, es hat angefangen zu blinken und ist auf einmal in der Straße verschwunden. Wie im Aufzug nach unten gefahren.


 
OMG einfach nur Porno oder er Peinlich


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (29. Mai 2014)

Mohrian schrieb:


> Bei mir schmiert das Speil immer ab mit der Meldung: Anzeigentreiber wurde wiederhergestellt.
> 
> Selbst wenn ich die Einstellungen auf LOW mache, hat jemand eine Idee ?
> 
> ...


 
benutzt du firefox als brwoser?


----------



## Mohrian (29. Mai 2014)

BLiNDMaNKiND schrieb:


> benutzt du firefox als brwoser?



Ja wieso ?


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (29. Mai 2014)

Mohrian schrieb:


> Ja wieso ?


 
ich hatte einmal das gleiche problem mit skyrim - nachdem ich im firefox browser die hardwarebeschleunigung ausgemacht hatte, hatte ich das problem nie wieder^^ 

ich war so froh, als ich endlich das problem gefunden hatte ;]


----------



## Mohrian (29. Mai 2014)

BLiNDMaNKiND schrieb:


> ich hatte einmal das gleiche problem mit skyrim - nachdem ich im firefox browser die hardwarebeschleunigung ausgemacht hatte, hatte ich nie wieder das problem^^
> 
> ich war so froh, als ich endlich das problem gefunden hatte ;]


 
Aber der hat doch nichts mit dem Spiel zu tun oder '?


----------



## Samba1984 (29. Mai 2014)

BLiNDMaNKiND schrieb:


> ich hatte einmal das gleiche problem mit skyrim - nachdem ich im firefox browser die hardwarebeschleunigung ausgemacht hatte, hatte ich nie wieder das problem^^
> 
> ich war so froh, als ich endlich das problem gefunden hatte ;]


 
hä? was hat der browser mit nem spiel zutun


----------



## MacMyver (29. Mai 2014)

Ich würde es ja gern spielen, wenn das Spiel das auch zulassen würde. Hängt sich im Ladescreen immer an der selben Stelle auf, und ich bin in meinem Bekanntenkreis auch nicht der einzige bei dem das so ist.


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (29. Mai 2014)

Mohrian schrieb:


> Aber der hat doch nichts mit dem Spiel zu tun oder '?


 
kein plan woran das liegt, aber es wird funktionieren - was meinst du, wielange ich gebraucht habe, diesen mist zu fixen - habe mir sogar eine neue grafikkarte gekauft (ram, cpu ect getestet..), weshalb ich nun auch 2 gtx780ti auf meinen 22" monitor laufen lasse, loooool 
dann änder halt nichts und amüsier dich beim abschmieren des treibers - ich zwinge dich zu nichts, wollte nur helfen^^

e:laut amazon bin ich auch der einzige, der den season pass nicht aktiviert bekommt^^


----------



## Samba1984 (29. Mai 2014)

das problem haben sehr viele und im Ubiforum steht das auch schon, es gibt aber noch keinen Fix dafür meines wissens .. leider ist das ubiforum mal wieder überlastet .. 

@blindmankind: wofür brauch man denn bitte 2x gtx 780 ti? ich bin sogar zu geizig only wegen watch dogs ne zweite gtx 780 zu kaufen obwohl die nur 400 € kostet ...aber dann könnte ich supersampling spielen


----------



## Mohrian (29. Mai 2014)

BLiNDMaNKiND schrieb:


> kein plan woran das liegt, aber es wird funktionieren - was meinst du, wielange ich gebraucht habe, diesen mist zu fixen - habe mir sogar eine neue grafikkarte gekauft (ram, cpu ect getestet..), weshalb ich nun auch 2 gtx780ti auf meinen 22" monitor laufen lasse, loooool
> dann änder halt nichts und amüsier dich beim abschmieren des treibers - ich zwinge dich zu nichts, wollte nur helfen^^
> 
> e:laut amazon bin ich auch der einzige, der den season pass nicht aktiviert bekommt^^



Hab es getestet, keine verbesserung aber trotzdem danke


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (29. Mai 2014)

weil ich gedacht habe, meine grafikkarte ist kaputt
ich hatte bei skyrim nie probleme, dann hatte ich firefox installiert und auch irgendwann einen neuen treiber für die grafikkarte - auf einmal ist mir das spiel nur noch abgeschmiert, worauf ich alles versucht habe den fehler zu finden
selbst mit dem alten treiber, der vorhin ohne probleme lief, ging das problem nicht weg - also habe ich eine neue karte bestellt und irgendwo über google das problem mit firefox gefunden
da war dann aber schon die zweite karte da (selbst die neue karte hatte das problem..) und ich kann ja nicht eine funktionierende karte einschicken und sagen, die ist kaputt..^^
seitdem habe ich nun zwei karten drin - ich hätte mir nie eine zweite gekauft 

und seitdem ich das im browser deaktiviert habe, war das problem, komischerweise, gelöst^^


----------



## nulchking (29. Mai 2014)

Mal ne Frage bekommt noch jemand von WD Kopfschmerzen? 
Wenn ich ca. ne halbe Stunde spiele bekomme ich derbe kopfschmerzen und muss aufhören/Tablette einwerfen


----------



## Samba1984 (29. Mai 2014)

nein, nach 5 stunden keine .. und das will was heisen ich bekomme sehr schnell welche


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. Mai 2014)

nulchking schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage bekommt noch jemand von WD Kopfschmerzen?
> Wenn ich ca. ne halbe Stunde spiele bekomme ich derbe kopfschmerzen und muss aufhören/Tablette einwerfen


 
Ne. Aber ich kann auch nur ein paar Minuten spielen. Verliere den Überblick


----------



## Samba1984 (29. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ne. Aber ich kann auch nur ein paar Minuten spielen. Verliere den Überblick


 
lol wie meinst du denn das?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. Mai 2014)

Samba1984 schrieb:


> lol wie meinst du denn das?


 
Alles so vollgebombt und unübersichtlich für mich.


----------



## alban2 (29. Mai 2014)

Also ich liebe das game, bin schon den ganzen tag am zocken . Ich genieße das spiel in vollen zügen, bin net einer der die Kampagne durch suchtet. Chillig nebenmissionen machen, usw. Einfach nur genial !


----------



## Iconoclast (29. Mai 2014)

nulchking schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage bekommt noch jemand von WD Kopfschmerzen?
> Wenn ich ca. ne halbe Stunde spiele bekomme ich derbe kopfschmerzen und muss aufhören/Tablette einwerfen


 
Das hatte ich bei GTA V durch das massive Kantenflimmern. WD ist da ja auch ganz gut dabei. Vielleicht liegts daran.


----------



## Steve10 (29. Mai 2014)

Ich habe mal eine Frage:

Besitzt ihr die Standard Version oder die digital deluxe edition? Welche Version sollte man sich eher holen.
Habe nähmlich gerade noch ein Gutschein von 10 Euro in der Mai Ausgabe 05/2014 der gamestar gesehen.

Wie läuft es eventuell auf den folgenden System:

AMD Phenom 9850 2,5 Ghz
4 Gbyte Arbeitsspeicher
PowerColor Radeon 7950 3 Gbyte Arbeitsspeicher 880 Mhz Chiptakt und 5 Ghz Speichertakt

Vielleicht kann man ein paar Prognosen abgeben.


----------



## nulchking (29. Mai 2014)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Das hatte ich bei GTA V durch das massive Kantenflimmern. WD ist da ja auch ganz gut dabei. Vielleicht liegts daran.


 
GTAV Konnte ich ganz normal spielen, mal schauen. Evtl. nächste Woche mal zum Augenarzt und schauen ob ich ne neue Brille brauch


----------



## Samba1984 (29. Mai 2014)

mittel bis hoch sollte drinne sein, ich würd die special edition nehmen da ist noch neue kleidung bei und ne mission mehr


----------



## Invisiblo (29. Mai 2014)

Nichts besonderes und viel Effekt-Blenderei, aber an manchen Stellen ist die Grafik wirklich atemberaubend. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruebenbauer (29. Mai 2014)

Ich bin von Watch Dogs begeistert, aber dennoch merkt man an vielen Stellen das es nicht zu ende gedacht worden ist also noch nicht fertig ist. Ich habe denn eindruck das sie selbst nach langen Entwicklungszeit Irgendwo Bremsen mussten  um doch noch denn Termin halten zu können !


----------



## Samba1984 (29. Mai 2014)

naja das wird sicher noch nach kommen, ich hab noch kein spiel erlebt das sofort fertig war


----------



## kero81 (29. Mai 2014)

Hm, ich hab noch kein Spiel gesehen das jemals fertig wurde. ^^


----------



## flasha (29. Mai 2014)

Toll finde ich die deutsche Vertonung bzw. die Möglichkeit diese auszuwählen! WD> GTA! 

Finde das Spiel bis jetzt auch klasse! Hab noch jede Menge vor mir, da ich mir erst alles angucke und die Nebenmissionen erledige bzw. Geheimnise löse.


----------



## RavionHD (29. Mai 2014)

flasha schrieb:


> Toll finde ich die deutsche Vertonung bzw. die Möglichkeit diese auszuwählen! WD> GTA!
> 
> Finde das Spiel bis jetzt auch klasse! Hab noch jede Menge vor mir, da ich mir erst alles angucke und die Nebenmissionen erledige bzw. Geheimnise löse.


 
Content gibt es eine Menge, vor Allem die Menschenhändler und Frauenmörder Nebenmissionen machen auch Spaß.


----------



## Ruebenbauer (29. Mai 2014)

Habt ihr auch dieses Problem, wenn ihr in ein Versteckt geht und mal eine runde Schlafen wollt und das steht zwar Ausruhe aber ich könnt es nicht auswählen bzw nicht anklicken ?


----------



## RavionHD (29. Mai 2014)

Ruebenbauer schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch dieses Problem, wenn ihr in ein Versteckt geht und mal eine runde Schlafen wollt und das steht zwar Ausruhe aber ich könnt es nicht auswählen bzw nicht anklicken ?


 
Hmm, nein, habe ich nicht, das Spiel speichert aber sowieso immer automatisch nach jeder Mission.


----------



## Samba1984 (29. Mai 2014)

nen haus wie in gta wäre geil als versteck .. als immer solche container


----------



## sly1286 (29. Mai 2014)

ich fände es nett wenn uplay das Game nicht nur mir deutscher sprachausgabe runtergeladen hätte...die original Sprache des Spiels sollte ja wenigstens auch dabei sein, würd es gern auf Englisch zocken weil ich die englischen Stimmen mehr mag und auch die Atmosphäre meiner Meinung mach darunter leidet dass in Chicago die Passanten so komische deutsche Gespräche führen


----------



## Polyethylen (29. Mai 2014)

Haben manche auch das Problem, das ihr niemanden für ein Online-Duell findet? Oder machen das tatsächlich so wenig Leute?


----------



## RavionHD (29. Mai 2014)

Polyethylen schrieb:


> Haben manche auch das Problem, das ihr niemanden für ein Online-Duell findet? Oder machen das tatsächlich so wenig Leute?


 
Ja, aber das liegt vermutlich an überlasteten Servern, es sind fast immer etwa 100.000 Leute im Spiel, daher sind die uPlay Server doch sehr stark überlastet.


----------



## Ruebenbauer (29. Mai 2014)

Seit 2 Tage hat Ubisoft ein Problem mit ihr Login Server verdammt das Nervt echt, und das zu geht die Cloud auch nicht. Das ist echt so Arm von denen


----------



## alban2 (29. Mai 2014)

Polyethylen schrieb:


> Haben manche auch das Problem, das ihr niemanden für ein Online-Duell findet? Oder machen das tatsächlich so wenig Leute?


 
Ne ich eig. nicht. Bekomme fast jede 10 Minuten ne einladung zum Hacken. Aber ich bin lieber der gehackte, anstatt dass ich jemanden Hacke, da man sich immer gut verstecken muss, was nicht immer einfach ist .


----------



## RavionHD (29. Mai 2014)

alban2 schrieb:


> Ne ich eig. nicht. Bekomme fast jede 10 Minuten ne einladung zum Hacken. Aber ich bin lieber der gehackte, anstatt dass ich jemanden Hacke, da man sich immer gut verstecken muss, was nicht immer einfach ist .


 
Eine Einladung zum Hacken bedeutet, dass Du erstmal suchen darfst.


----------



## kero81 (29. Mai 2014)

Wie viel Geld habt ihr denn jetzt so euch erhackt? Ich bin glaube bei knapp 300000.


----------



## Talvan (29. Mai 2014)

Aus dem anderen Watch_Dogs-Megathread:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...it-gpu-und-cpu-benchmarks-49.html#post6478483


----------



## RavionHD (29. Mai 2014)

kero81 schrieb:


> Wie viel Geld habt ihr denn jetzt so euch erhackt? Ich bin glaube bei knapp 300000.


 
Ich bin aktuell bei knapp 500.000.
Für Watch Dogs 2 würde ich mir gerne wie bei GTAV Immobilienkauf und co. wünschen, oder eventuell auch Aktienmärkte, auf jeden Fall irgendwas wo man sein Geld investieren kann, in Watch Dogs hat man zu schnell zu viel.


----------



## Robonator (29. Mai 2014)

Jetzt grad mal das Game angezockt auf meinem eigenen PC.
Ich kann es nicht spielen.
Sobald ich aus dem Stadion raus bin ruckelt es so hart das ich ca alle 2 sek. für 2-3 sek ein Standbild habe. Noch dazu werden 95% von meinen 8GB Ram ausgelastet. 
Wenn ich nun auf low stelle hab ich das selbe Problem.


----------



## RavionHD (29. Mai 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Jetzt grad mal das Game angezockt auf meinem eigenen PC.
> Ich kann es nicht spielen.
> Sobald ich aus dem Stadion raus bin ruckelt es so hart das ich ca alle 2 sek. für 2-3 sek ein Standbild habe. Noch dazu werden 95% von meinen 8GB Ram ausgelastet.
> Wenn ich nun auf low stelle hab ich das selbe Problem.


 
Versuch mal das Spiel zu reparieren und schau Dir mal Deine Temperaturen an.
Watch Dogs sorgt bei vielen für sehr heiße Grafikkarten bzw. Prozessoren.


----------



## Robonator (30. Mai 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Versuch mal das Spiel zu reparieren und schau Dir mal Deine Temperaturen an.
> Watch Dogs sorgt bei vielen für sehr heiße Grafikkarten bzw. Prozessoren.


 
Temps sind wie immer noch im grünen Bereich. Reperatur bringt nix. 
Hab grad den Treiber nochmal plattgemacht und neu rauf. Nu läuft es immerhin mit High Texturen und der Rest auf Ultra. 
Ram Auslastung bleibt bei 90% und dabei ist das Game meiner Meinung nach ziemlich hässlich. 
Gibt zwar ein paar Dinge die nett aussehen aber das Gesamtbild gefällt mir nicht. Das Licht am Tag vorallem sieht zu kalt und blass aus, mir fällt da die Sättigung. 
Außerdem wirkt alles sehr matschig. 
Bislang aber ganz Spaßig. Mir gefällt Dedsec


----------



## trysys (30. Mai 2014)

Hallo Leute,

kann mit einer sagen wie ich bei  Akt 2: Ein riskantes Angebot;

die ID Karte von Irak Scannen kann ?

Ich kann jede Taste drücken aber nichts passiert !!!!


----------



## Ruebenbauer (30. Mai 2014)

Bei mir ist es auch so das nach einer Zeit das Bild anfängt zu flackern also, ich habe dann sowas wie bild in bild das vor ein dann immer wieder auf taucht und flackert


----------



## trysys (30. Mai 2014)

nur bei dieser Szene ?


----------



## Robonator (30. Mai 2014)

Ich saß grad mal ne etwas längere Zeit in dem Auto. 
Wie geil ist das Radio denn bitte? So viel gute Musik hatte ich ja nichtmal in einem GTA-Titel 
Und ich find es cool wie man sämtliche Wachmänner ausschalten kann ohne sich selber in das Gebiet zu bewegen


----------



## kero81 (30. Mai 2014)

Sagt mal, ich hatte da eben was komisches. Kurz bevor ich nen Online Auftrag annahm hab ich mitten auf der Straße (kein Plan mehr wo genau das war) so ein großes Loch aus dem massig Rauch raus kam gesehen. Was war denn das?!  Hat das auch schonmal jmd. gesehen oder wars n Bug???

Hehe:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idA9BEA4Hxs


----------



## nyso (30. Mai 2014)

Das sind die Dampfrohre die du sprengen kannst. Musst du im Fähigkeitenbaum freischalten.


----------



## mist3r89 (30. Mai 2014)

bei mir ist das spiel leise, aber kein problem. Was ich habe, ist dass ich nach 15 min. ca wenn ich wieder sterbe XD das spiel neu starten muss, sonst habe ich irgendwie 2 Bilder^^ Das aktuelle und schwach im Hintergrund immer der ORt wo ich gestorben bin... Als würde der teil nicht aus den Vram gelöscht werden... muss dann immer das spiel neu starten und gut ist... ansonsten hab ich fast konstant 60fps mit vsync, fällt manchmal auf 50 bei schiessereien und so und beim auto sinds dann öfter mal 40 statt 60 aber ziemlich flüssig... Nur der Vram nachlade ruckler den hab ich leider trotz meiner 3gb auch


----------



## thekerub (30. Mai 2014)

Ich bin durchaus in Versuchung auch ein solches Video zu machen. Das Spiel ist an allen Ecken und Enden faul. Bestes Beispiel ist die KI der Polizei. Man flüchtet den ewig langen highway entlang, ist aus dem Radius auf der Karte raus und sofort fahren die Cops nur noch auf Schrittgeschwindigkeit. Habe mein Tempo stark gedrosselt und bin dauerhaft in Sichtweite (!) vorne weg gedackelt. Nach einer Minute wurde die Verfolgung aufgegeben... Aber spätestens wenn man auf einmal verhaftet wird obwohl man noch im (stehenden) Auto sitzt und der Polizist drei Meter weit weg steht könnte man sich an den Kopf fassen.


----------



## mist3r89 (30. Mai 2014)

thekerub schrieb:


> Ich bin durchaus in Versuchung auch ein solches Video zu machen. Das Spiel ist an allen Ecken und Enden faul. Bestes Beispiel ist die KI der Polizei. Man flüchtet den ewig langen highway entlang, ist aus dem Radius auf der Karte raus und sofort fahren die Cops nur noch auf Schrittgeschwindigkeit. Habe mein Tempo stark gedrosselt und bin dauerhaft in Sichtweite (!) vorne weg gedackelt. Nach einer Minute wurde die Verfolgung aufgegeben... Aber spätestens wenn man auf einmal verhaftet wird obwohl man noch im (stehenden) Auto sitzt und der Polizist drei Meter weit weg steht könnte man sich an den Kopf fassen.


 
wie jetzt man wird verhaftet?
mich erschiessen die immer^^


----------



## Spinal (30. Mai 2014)

Also manche Dinge sind wirklich nicht besonders schön, aber nach jedem Bug oder jeder Ungereimtheit in einem solchen Spiel zu suchen finde ich albern. es beschweren sich auch viele darüber, dass ein Spiel unrealistisch sei, weil man ja nicht sofort verhaftet wird, wenn man einen Passanten erschießt usw. Es sind nur Spiele, man läuft immer zu schnell, in Watch Dogs kann man mit einem Smartphone Ampeln usw. ein und ausschalten, man kann von ersten Etagen runterspringen und hat nicht mal den knöchel verstaucht usw. Es sind halt Spiele. Und die sollen Spaß machen und müssen, ja in meinen Augen können sie sogar nicht realistisch sein, weil sie dann keinen Spaß mehr machen. Das soll jetzt keine Bugs schönreden, oder eine miese KI entschuldigen (zb. Watch Dogs, Polizei ist immer gegen einen, auch wenn man gerade eine Gang hochnehmen will).
Aber eine Laterne, die aufgrund der Physik-Engine ein bischen zappelt finde ich überhaupt nicht schlimm.

Also ich muss zugeben, auch wenn die Grafik nicht an die E3 2012 Demo rankommt (was in meinen Augen dumm von Ubi ist), so ist es optisch und technisch ein sehr gutes Spiel, was eine nette Story hat und das Spielen einfach Spaß macht. Natürlich kann man einfach rumrennen und alle Gegner ausschalten, aber ich spiele ja nicht, um möglichst schnell durchzuspielen, sondern um möglichst viel Spaß zu haben. Und da finde ich es schön, dass mir beide Möglichkeiten gegeben werden. Da probiere ich es eben mit allen Finessen des Hackings. Man könnte einen 2 Stündigen Film auch auf 10 Minuten kürzen, aber dann würde er keinen Spaß mehr machen.

Im großen und ganzen hat ubisoft hier in meinen Augen nicht viel falsch gemacht, jetzt geht es meiner Ansicht nach darum, auch das Produkt zu pflegen und die groben Mängel auszubügeln, da gehören zb. die Nachladeruckler dazu, die wirklich nerven.

bye
Spinal


----------



## thekerub (30. Mai 2014)

Spinal schrieb:


> Also manche Dinge sind wirklich nicht besonders schön, aber nach jedem Bug oder jeder Ungereimtheit in einem solchen Spiel zu suchen finde ich albern. es beschweren sich auch viele darüber, dass ein Spiel unrealistisch sei, weil man ja nicht sofort verhaftet wird, wenn man einen Passanten erschießt usw. Es sind nur Spiele, man läuft immer zu schnell, in Watch Dogs kann man mit einem Smartphone Ampeln usw. ein und ausschalten, man kann von ersten Etagen runterspringen und hat nicht mal den knöchel verstaucht usw. Es sind halt Spiele. Und die sollen Spaß machen und müssen, ja in meinen Augen können sie sogar nicht realistisch sein, weil sie dann keinen Spaß mehr machen. Das soll jetzt keine Bugs schönreden, oder eine miese KI entschuldigen (zb. Watch Dogs, Polizei ist immer gegen einen, auch wenn man gerade eine Gang hochnehmen will).
> Aber eine Laterne, die aufgrund der Physik-Engine ein bischen zappelt finde ich überhaupt nicht schlimm.


Stimmt schon. Aber manche Aussetzer, wie die von mir beschriebenen Probleme mit den Cops, zerstören für mich komplett die oft genannte Immersion machen das Spiel dadurch weniger spaßig für mich. Mir ist es egal ob das hacken unrealistisch oder die Grafik mittelmäßig ist. Ich könnte sogar die dämliche KI akzeptieren wenn der Rest, also vor allem Geschichte und Gameplay, stimmig und abwechslungsreich sind. Und das fehlt hier. Zumindest beim Gameplay, die Story kann ich noch nicht abschließend beurteilen.


----------



## kero81 (30. Mai 2014)

nyso schrieb:


> Das sind die Dampfrohre die du sprengen kannst. Musst du im Fähigkeitenbaum freischalten.


Achso, boah krass. Danke für die Info. 

Mich interessiert viel mehr wie Watch Dogs wohl von ?Bugs? geplagt sein musste das es acht Monate vorschoben wurde. Das ist für mich die viel interessantere Frage. 
Für mich ist Watch Dogs im Vergleich zu GTA V wie State of Decay zu DayZ. Oder so ähnlich...


----------



## Ruebenbauer (30. Mai 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> bei mir ist das spiel leise, aber kein problem. Was ich habe, ist dass ich nach 15 min. ca wenn ich wieder sterbe XD das spiel neu starten muss, sonst habe ich irgendwie 2 Bilder^^ Das aktuelle und schwach im Hintergrund immer der ORt wo ich gestorben bin... Als würde der teil nicht aus den Vram gelöscht werden... muss dann immer das spiel neu starten und gut ist... ansonsten hab ich fast konstant 60fps mit vsync, fällt manchmal auf 50 bei schiessereien und so und beim auto sinds dann öfter mal 40 statt 60 aber ziemlich flüssig... Nur der Vram nachlade ruckler den hab ich leider trotz meiner 3gb auch


 
Genau das gleiche Problem habe ich auch, nur das ich dafür nicht sterben muss sonder es kommt nach einer zufälligen zeit


----------



## saphira33 (30. Mai 2014)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Texturen nur auf Hoch stellen kommt für mich aus Prinzip nicht in frage. Meine Karte habe ich jetzt * schon 16 Monate und ich bestehe immer noch auf Ultra obwohl sich die Leistung in den letzten 16 Monaten um ca. 40-60% gesteigert hat*. Auf AA usw. Kann ich verzichten aber auf ULTRA noch nicht.


 
Fixed that for ya.


----------



## Nirvach85 (30. Mai 2014)

Spiel bleibt beim Laden bei 80% hängen.

Super war schon Akt 2 ende nun darf ich wieder von vorne anfangen oder wie? Immer wieder das selbe mit Uplay ********. Bei Splinter Cell auch immer wieder mal Savegames defekt.

Kann mir wer seine Spielestände schicken. Dann bräuchte ich nicht von ganz vorne anfangen.


----------



## trysys (30. Mai 2014)

kann mit einer sagen wie ich bei Akt 2: Ein riskantes Angebot;

die ID Karte von Irak Scannen kann ?

Ich kann jede Taste drücken aber nichts passiert !!!! 


Kann keine dazu was sagen ?


----------



## saphira33 (30. Mai 2014)

trysys schrieb:


> kann mit einer sagen wie ich bei Akt 2: Ein riskantes Angebot;
> 
> die ID Karte von Irak Scannen kann ?
> 
> ...


 
Ist bei dir Bedbug schon auf deiner Seite? Bei mir ging das ganz einfach mit Q.

Edit: Zu den Bugs, es gibt nicht umsonst die Mission "Einen Bug fernsteuern."


----------



## Invisiblo (30. Mai 2014)

Nirvach85 schrieb:


> Spiel bleibt beim Laden bei 80% hängen.
> 
> Super war schon Akt 2 ende nun darf ich wieder von vorne anfangen oder wie? Immer wieder das selbe mit Uplay ********. Bei Splinter Cell auch immer wieder mal Savegames defekt.
> 
> Kann mir wer seine Spielestände schicken. Dann bräuchte ich nicht von ganz vorne anfangen.


 
Du musst einfach die Installation reparieren, eventuell sogar mehrmals. Hatte das gleiche und ging problemlos, Spielstand ist auch nicht futsch dann.


----------



## Katamaranoid (30. Mai 2014)

Die Resonanz für das Spiel ist ja an sich überall ganz gut... Versteh ich aber iwie nicht. Ich habe das Spiel für den PC und finde allein die Steuerung mal richtig grottig :/ Hatte mich eigentlich total auf das Spiel gefreut und jetzt find ichs kacke. Wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen so im Vergleich PC - Gamepad. Macht das Spiel mim Gamepad vllt mehr Spaß ? 

Kanns mit meinem System auch leider nur auf Mittel spielen...( stört mich aber jetzt erstma nicht so ) 

Grüße


----------



## sly1286 (30. Mai 2014)

Nirvach85 schrieb:


> Spiel bleibt beim Laden bei 80% hängen.
> 
> Super war schon Akt 2 ende nun darf ich wieder von vorne anfangen oder wie? Immer wieder das selbe mit Uplay ********. Bei Splinter Cell auch immer wieder mal Savegames defekt.
> 
> Kann mir wer seine Spielestände schicken. Dann bräuchte ich nicht von ganz vorne anfangen.



falls du inzwischen keinen Spielstand bekommen hast würd ich dir meinen hochladen, bin grad relativ am Anfang von Akt 2.


----------



## Nirvach85 (30. Mai 2014)

Invisiblo schrieb:


> Du musst einfach die Installation reparieren, eventuell sogar mehrmals. Hatte das gleiche und ging problemlos, Spielstand ist auch nicht futsch dann.


 
Das habe ich auch schon versucht, nur hilft es nicht. Wenn ich die Cloudspeicherung ausstelle und die save Datein lösche geht es ja. Also denke ich liegt es am den Datein.

Wäre net wenn du es hochladen könntest. Besser als nix


----------



## saphira33 (30. Mai 2014)

Nirvach85 schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch schon versucht, nur hilft es nicht. Wenn ich die Cloudspeicherung ausstelle und die save Datein lösche geht es ja. Also denke ich liegt es am den Datein.
> 
> Wäre net wenn du es hochladen könntest. Besser als nix


 
Ich habe gerade Akt 2 Fertig sonst, in Akt 3 keine Mission gemacht und noch ca. 200k Money zum holen beim Automaten  musst mir einfach sagen wo ich die Save files finde dann schick ich sie dir heute Abend sonst


----------



## Nirvach85 (30. Mai 2014)

Unter Programme(86x)\ubisoft\savegames\274\  274 ist die ID des Games. Alles was in diesem Ordner ist. Danke im voraus


----------



## kero81 (30. Mai 2014)

Sagt mal, hat sich jmd. schon bei allen 100 Sehenswürdigkeiten angemeldet?! Ich bin bei 99, finde aber keine wo ich noch nicht war. Hat jemand ne Idee was das sein könnte?


----------



## trysys (30. Mai 2014)

wo find ich denn den eintrag: die Installation Reparieren !?


----------



## shadie (30. Mai 2014)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Die Resonanz für das Spiel ist ja an sich überall ganz gut... Versteh ich aber iwie nicht. Ich habe das Spiel für den PC und finde allein die Steuerung mal richtig grottig :/ Hatte mich eigentlich total auf das Spiel gefreut und jetzt find ichs kacke. Wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen so im Vergleich PC - Gamepad. Macht das Spiel mim Gamepad vllt mehr Spaß ?
> 
> Kanns mit meinem System auch leider nur auf Mittel spielen...( stört mich aber jetzt erstma nicht so )
> 
> Grüße



War bei mir auch so

Das hier schafft aber Ahilfe:
http://www.amazon.de/PC-Wireless-Co...401455327&sr=8-3&keywords=xbox+360+controller
PC - Xbox 360 Controller für Windows, schwarz: Amazon.de: Games

Ist wie bei GTA, das kann ich auch nur mit Controller zocken.


----------



## sly1286 (30. Mai 2014)

Nirvach85 schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch schon versucht, nur hilft es nicht. Wenn ich die Cloudspeicherung ausstelle und die save Datein lösche geht es ja. Also denke ich liegt es am den Datein.
> 
> Wäre net wenn du es hochladen könntest. Besser als nix


 

so biddeschön, das savegame

akt2.rar (26,51 KB) - uploaded.net


----------



## kero81 (30. Mai 2014)

kero81 schrieb:


> Sagt mal, hat sich jmd. schon bei allen 100 Sehenswürdigkeiten angemeldet?! Ich bin bei 99, finde aber keine wo ich noch nicht war. Hat jemand ne Idee was das sein könnte?


 
.....


----------



## Nirvach85 (30. Mai 2014)

Der Tag ist gerettet. Dankeschön


----------



## MezZo_Mix (30. Mai 2014)

kero81 schrieb:


> .....


 
Keiner weiß wo du warst und wo nicht, das wäre halt ein Nadel im Heuhaufen suchen


----------



## sh4sta (30. Mai 2014)

kero81 schrieb:


> Sagt mal, hat sich jmd. schon bei allen 100 Sehenswürdigkeiten angemeldet?! Ich bin bei 99, finde aber keine wo ich noch nicht war. Hat jemand ne Idee was das sein könnte?




Hab ein ähnliches Problem. Habe 3 (oder 4) der Leichen gefunden für die Untersuchungs Missions(die mit dem Serienmörder) und hab jetzt keine Symbole mehr auf der Karte für die weiteren. Bei den Waffenhandelskisten hab ich 9 von 10, keine weitere auf der Karte und die spezielle Mission taucht auch nirgends auf...

Zu deinem Problem, (ein Schuss ins blaue), vllt isset ja der Leuchtturm ganz im Osten?


----------



## kero81 (30. Mai 2014)

Na, also alle, die ich schon besucht habe sind grau. Es müsste eingentlich noch iwo ein letztes weißes ein, aber fehlanzeige. Habe mittlerweile mehrere Posts darüber gfunden, scheint ein weiterer Bug zu sein. ^^


----------



## Samba1984 (30. Mai 2014)

alter ich zock seid 10 stunden jetzt ca schon das spiel gesammt und bin bei 7/9 von akt1 und gradmal 8 sehenswürdigkeiten... dafür werd ich oft gehackt und hab kopfgeld auf mir oO.. muss mal weiterkommen


----------



## Robonator (30. Mai 2014)

Man kann das Onlinegedöhns auch ausschalten wenn man kein Bock mehr hat dauernd gehackt zu werden


----------



## kero81 (30. Mai 2014)

Ja, aber dann bestraft dich Ubisoft damit das dein Onlinerang resetet wird. Nur weil Du das tolle Feature von denen nicht magst du pöser Junge!!

Womit nehmt ihr Watch Dogs eigentlich so auf? Fraps, Dxtory oder Capture Card?!


----------



## Robonator (30. Mai 2014)

Shadowplay, das funzt bei mir sehr gut, und egal was die Leute blubbern, ich find die Qualität ziemlich gut. Da waren meine Frapsaufnahmen am Ende auch nicht viel schöner.


----------



## Rizzard (30. Mai 2014)

Wisst ihr woran das liegt das man beim Pokern nicht immer die Karten der anderen scannen kann?
Meistens klappt's überhaupt nicht, manchmal scannt er eine einzelne Karte und ganz selten erwisch ich alle beide.


----------



## sly1286 (30. Mai 2014)

es hat von euch keiner zufällig die englischen Sprachdateien und hat dazu noch Bock die irgendwo hochzuladen ??


----------



## Robonator (30. Mai 2014)

Warum stellst du es nicht einfach in Steam oder in Uplay auf englisch?


----------



## sly1286 (30. Mai 2014)

hab's über uplay , wenn ich uplay auf englisch Stelle ändert es nix am Spiel , oder gibt es bei uplay noch ne Einstellung für die Sprache des Spiels ?


----------



## Robonator (30. Mai 2014)

sly1286 schrieb:


> hab's über uplay , wenn ich uplay auf englisch Stelle ändert es nix am Spiel , oder gibt es bei uplay noch ne Einstellung für die Sprache des Spiels ?


 
Da bin ich mir gar nicht so sicher, kannst du es Ingame denn nicht umstellen also im Hauptmenü? Bei den ganzen anderen Ubisoft-Titeln kann man es dort machen, habs grad nicht an sonst würd ich selber nachgucken.


----------



## sly1286 (30. Mai 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Da bin ich mir gar nicht so sicher, kannst du es Ingame denn nicht umstellen also im Hauptmenü? Bei den ganzen anderen Ubisoft-Titeln kann man es dort machen, habs grad nicht an sonst würd ich selber nachgucken.


 
ne leider nicht , dieser uplay Mist hätte es auf english runtergeladen wenn ich uplay vor dem Download des Spiels auf english gestellt hätte, so hat er mir NUR deutsche files geladen...total die Beschneidung man kann ja wenigstens die original Sprache plus deutsch runterladen aber nur deutsch ist schon frech... 
im Spiel leider auch keine Möglichkeit es umzustellen , im Ordner sind aber auch nur die German Language files.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Mai 2014)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ja, aber dann bestraft dich Ubisoft damit das dein Onlinerang resetet wird. Nur weil Du das tolle Feature von denen nicht magst du pöser Junge!!
> 
> Womit nehmt ihr Watch Dogs eigentlich so auf? Fraps, Dxtory oder Capture Card?!


 Fraps, geht super. Braucht aber gut CPU Power, sonst ruckelt es.


----------



## Robonator (30. Mai 2014)

sly1286 schrieb:


> ne leider nicht , dieser uplay Mist hätte es auf english runtergeladen wenn ich uplay vor dem Download des Spiels auf english gestellt hätte, so hat er mir NUR deutsche files geladen...total die Beschneidung man kann ja wenigstens die original Sprache plus deutsch runterladen aber nur deutsch ist schon frech...
> im Spiel leider auch keine Möglichkeit es umzustellen , im Ordner sind aber auch nur die German Language files.


 
Scheinbar musste es echt von Anfang an auswählen, was mich grad aber ein wenig wundert da ich ingame zwischen deutsch und englisch wählen kann 
Würde dir gern die Dateien hochladen, das würde bei meinem Upload aber den ganzen Tag dauern und ich könnt die Zeit dabei nichts online machen da ein Upload bei mir immer nen 9999er ping verursacht.


----------



## sly1286 (30. Mai 2014)

^^ ok ja hab auch so ne lahme Internet Verbindung sonst würd ich glatt das ganze Game neu runterladen auf englisch..
hab aber grad die Idee , die Sprachfiles zu löschen ( vorher irgendwo sichern) dann uplay auf english stellen und Spiel reparieren xD 

wenn das klappt geb ich mir selbst nen Keks


----------



## kero81 (30. Mai 2014)

Dxtory geht jetzt, musste das Overlay von Uplay abschalten.


----------



## sly1286 (30. Mai 2014)

wie schaltet man das uplay overlay ab ? glaub das ist nämlich die Ursache dafür dass Sweetfx bei mir ums verrecken nicht läuft


----------



## drspeed (30. Mai 2014)

Wie kann man denn nun zusammen coop spielen?Habe schon versucht es hin zubekommen bekomme es nicht hin.


----------



## Robonator (30. Mai 2014)

Grad mal Spidertank durchgezockt. Verdammt ist das ein Spaß


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Mai 2014)

sly1286 schrieb:


> wie schaltet man das uplay overlay ab ? glaub das ist nämlich die Ursache dafür dass Sweetfx bei mir ums verrecken nicht läuft


 Keks benutzen.


----------



## ricoroci (30. Mai 2014)

Was meint ihr wie es um zukünftige Mods ala GTA 4 für Watch Dogs steht?


----------



## T0ni (30. Mai 2014)

Hat auch jemand die "Grafikfehler" auf dem Wasser? Wenn ich die Kamera langsam/schnell hin und her schwenke, verschwinden die schönen Reflektionen. Sieht total assi aus.

Erst ab einem bestimmten Kamerawinkel sind diese Reflektionen wieder da.


----------



## T0ni (30. Mai 2014)

Hier zwei Beispiele. Sobald ich die Kamera etwas höher positioniere verschwindet alles. Sieht total künstlich aus.


----------



## ricoroci (30. Mai 2014)

T0ni schrieb:


> Hier zwei Beispiele. Sobald ich die Kamera etwas höher positioniere verschwindet alles. Sieht total künstlich aus.


 
Sieht eher nach, Einfallswinkel gleich Ausfallswinkel, aus.


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (30. Mai 2014)

ich habe endlich meinen season key aktiviert bekommen - nach bestimmt 50 versuche 
und ich hatte sogar extra jeden einzelnen buchstaben kontrolliert, dass nichts falsch geschrieben war - ich fass es nicht, endlich kann ich auch spielen, nach dem meine nerven endlich beruhigt sind :]

e: HAHA - wie geil 

kann mir einer sagen, wie das prinzip belohnungen auf uplay aussieht?
wenn ich die goldene waffe (d50) für 30 irgendwas kaufe, ist die für single/multiplayer, oder beides?


----------



## T0ni (30. Mai 2014)

ricoroci schrieb:


> Sieht eher nach, Einfallswinkel gleich Ausfallswinkel, aus.


 
Ingame in Bewegung siehts einfach nur total ******** aus. Noch bei keinem Spiel so gesehen. Von links bzw. Rechts werden die Reflektionen sichtbar aus dem Bild hinaus"gesaugt".


----------



## stimpi2k4 (30. Mai 2014)

Ich finde das Game klasse! Macht ne menge Spaß so lange uplay nicht online ist, denn dann habe ich nach kurzer Zeit einen Blackscreen. 
Von der Performance her ist auch alles gut. Habe auf ultra mit 4x aa so 35-50 fps und es läuft sehr geschmeidig.


----------



## nyso (30. Mai 2014)

BLiNDMaNKiND schrieb:


> kann mir einer sagen, wie das prinzip belohnungen auf uplay aussieht?
> wenn ich die goldene waffe (d50) für 30 irgendwas kaufe, ist die für single/multiplayer, oder beides?


 
Beides, genau wie der Wagen.


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (30. Mai 2014)

nyso schrieb:


> Beides, genau wie der Wagen.


 
bekomme ich die im versteck?
bin gerade erst angefangen^^

danke dir


----------



## RavionHD (30. Mai 2014)

Bin schon gespannt wann das erste Story DLC mit T-Bone erscheint.


----------



## Framinator (30. Mai 2014)

Na, da lag ich doch mit meinen gegebenen 80 Prozent genau auf dem Durchschnitt aller Magazine. By the way, mittlerweile spiel ich schon garnicht mehr hab die Motivation verloren. Eintönige Spielwelt und die Story spricht mich nicht an. Selbst wenn ich jetzt alles auf Ultra ruckelfrei spielen könnte auf sagen wir mal 4K ich müsste mich dazu zwingen das Spiel weiterzuzocken. Grafik ist halt nicht alles und hier trifft es den Punkt.

Und ich verstehe den ganzen Hype nicht, tut mir leid. Als ich die PCGH Hauptseite gesehen habe wo Watch Dogs hier und da steht hab ich mir nur gedacht "Oh wei, da hat Ubi aber richtig die Werbetrommel gerührt." Am Ende kommt ein Spiel raus das 1-3 Stunden Spass macht und dann im Regal verstaubt.


----------



## RavionHD (30. Mai 2014)

Framinator schrieb:


> Na, da lag ich doch mit meinen gegebenen 80 Prozent genau auf dem Durchschnitt aller Magazine. By the way, mittlerweile spiel ich schon garnicht mehr hab die Motivation verloren. Eintönige Spielwelt und die Story spricht mich nicht an. Selbst wenn ich jetzt alles auf Ultra ruckelfrei spielen könnte auf sagen wir mal 4K ich müsste mich dazu zwingen das Spiel weiterzuzocken. Grafik ist halt nicht alles und hier trifft es den Punkt.
> 
> Und ich verstehe den ganzen Hype nicht, tut mir leid. Als ich die PCGH Hauptseite gesehen habe wo Watch Dogs hier und da steht hab ich mir nur gedacht "Oh wei, da hat Ubi aber richtig die Werbetrommel gerührt." Am Ende kommt ein Spiel raus das 1-3 Stunden Spass macht und dann im Regal verstaubt.




Nungut, die Story ist natürlich Geschmackssache, jedoch bin ich der Meinung dass sie gerade ab dem 3 Akt doch an Spannung gewinnt.


----------



## nyso (30. Mai 2014)

BLiNDMaNKiND schrieb:


> bekomme ich die im versteck?
> bin gerade erst angefangen^^
> 
> danke dir


 
Die Waffe kannst du dann halt über die Waffenauswahl auswählen, und den Wagen kannst du über den AutoAppAbruf oder wie das heißt kostenlos liefern lassen.


----------



## Framinator (31. Mai 2014)

@Bobi sorry zum 3. Akt kann ich mich nur mit Widerwillen zwingen. Es gibt halt Spiele die man 1-3 Stunden zockt und dann im Regal verstauben. Dahingehend sind wohl auch meine 80 Prozent die ich vergeben hab etwas zu hoch gegriffen gewesen. Eher 72 Prozent sowas in der Richtung würde ich jetzt vergeben. Für absolute Hardcorefans von Open World Actionspiele wohl spielbar...

Am Ende bleibt für mich die Enttäuschung des Jahres. Ich hab deutlich mehr erwartet.


----------



## kero81 (31. Mai 2014)

Ich finds echt Schade das man so lange warten muss bei den Online Aktivitäten. =(


----------



## FkAh (31. Mai 2014)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ich finds echt Schade das man so lange warten muss bei den Online Aktivitäten. =(


 
Unterschiedlich. Mal richtig flott, mal etwas länger. Denke sber zu nem gewissen Punkt spielen da noch die überlasteten Server rein.


----------



## RavionHD (31. Mai 2014)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ich finds echt Schade das man so lange warten muss bei den Online Aktivitäten. =(


 
Ja leider, mal dauert es sehr lange, mal geht es ganz schnell, ich gehe davon aus dass die uPlay Server noch Probleme haben.
Falls irgendwer Lust auf ein Ründchen Online Entschlüsselung und co. hat, der melde sich mal bei mir, alleine ist etwas öde.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (31. Mai 2014)

Der mist ist doch, das man Online nichts tuen kann außer Leute hacken .... Das ist definitiv nicht für langzeit Spielen gemacht! Ich hab nach dem Durchspielen schon keine lust mehr und rühre das Spiel auch nicht mehr an, da es außer den Missionen für mich nichts spannendes gibt/gab. Nicht mal die Minigames sind es wert. Ich bin wohl auch eher der GTA V Spieler erklärt sich ja warum > Abwechslung genug vorhanden. Schon etwas traurig das Watch Dogs bisschen stark Linear ist im bezug auf Freiheiten bzw Abwechslung und Spielmöglichkeiten... Da bringt mir die tolle Grafik auch nichts


----------



## Robonator (31. Mai 2014)

Es gibt da schon ein bisschen mehr im MP als nur Leute zu hacken. 

Wirklich viel weniger Abwechslung als in einem GTA sehe ich da nun auch nicht. Überall wirste grade zu vollgespammt mit irgendwelchen Verbrechen, Nebenmissionen, Minispielen etc
Bislang lauf ich in Watchdogs auch lieber rum als in einem GTA, dort langweile ich mich recht schnell wenn ich nicht grad am Modden/Cheaten oder Missionen machen bin. 
GTA 5 habe ich aber auch noch nichtmal durchgespielt weil mir das irgendwie zu langweilig wurde.


----------



## Framinator (31. Mai 2014)

Das Spiel ist nicht der Kracher wie er dargestellt wird. Und das enttäuscht die Spieler wie mich und andere. Das soll es gewesen sein? Really? Ich hab wie gesagt nach ein paar Stunden aufgehört zu zocken denn es war unglaublich lame. Aber Open World Hardcore Freaks wirds wohl immer noch flashen.....

Ich finds Schade wie Kritiker Mundtot gemacht werden. Fast schon Politik like in der Gamerszene. Und mir scheint UBI hat viel Geld in gute Bewertungen investiert siehe hier die 3 Köpfe im Video von PCGH die das so geil finden und die Werbung im TV.

Ihr wisst welches Video ich meine wo doch Watch Dogs als der heilige Grahl hingestellt wird. Lachhaft und da muss man PCGH kritisieren!


----------



## RavionHD (31. Mai 2014)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Der mist ist doch, das man Online nichts tuen kann außer Leute hacken .... Das ist definitiv nicht für langzeit Spielen gemacht! Ich hab nach dem Durchspielen schon keine lust mehr und rühre das Spiel auch nicht mehr an, da es außer den Missionen für mich nichts spannendes gibt/gab. Nicht mal die Minigames sind es wert. Ich bin wohl auch eher der GTA V Spieler erklärt sich ja warum > Abwechslung genug vorhanden. Schon etwas traurig das Watch Dogs bisschen stark Linear ist im bezug auf Freiheiten bzw Abwechslung und Spielmöglichkeiten... Da bringt mir die tolle Grafik auch nichts


 
Naja, es macht schon Spaß, es gibt Online Hacking, Online Entschlüsselung, Online Beschattung, Freies Spielen und Online Rennen, also Spaß machen sie schon.


----------



## Framinator (31. Mai 2014)

Ähmmmm...welcher Spass? Aber egal ich geh dann mal in Bett und Gute Nacht allen.


----------



## nyso (31. Mai 2014)

Framinator schrieb:


> Das soll es gewesen sein? Really? Ich hab wie gesagt nach ein paar Stunden aufgehört zu zocken denn es war unglaublich lame.


 
Wenn du schon nach wenigen Stunden aufhörst, dann war es das, ja


----------



## Robonator (31. Mai 2014)

Framinator schrieb:


> Ähmmmm...welcher Spass? Aber egal ich geh dann mal in Bett und Gute Nacht allen.


 
Es gibt Leute die auch mit CoD oder Battlefield Spaß haben. Gut das Geschmäcker verschieden sind... 

Ich selber bin auch recht enttäuscht von der Grafik und der Technik dahinter. Was bringt mir z.B. eine ach so tolle Windsimulation wenn man davon einfach nichts mitbekommt? 
Andererseits finde ich das Setting endgeil, die Story, die Missionen, die Minigames, sie alle machen bisher echt fun.
Der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist auch schön knackig. Nicht selten brauch ich für ne Mission auch mal mehrere Anläufe. In anderen Open World Games hingegen bin ich teils durchgerannt und es war zu easy 
Der Protagonist gefällt mir soweit auch sehr gut. Die Gesichter und deren Animationen sind auch sehr gut gemacht, die Charaktere kommen gut rüber. Synchro passt soweit auch (Habs Englisch)
Hab bisher allerdings die Angst das es einfach zu schnell durch ist. Die Map ist ja relativ klein und mit den paar Akten soll man ja sehr schnell fertig sein. Bin bisher nach ca 4h bei Akt 2 Mission 3 oder so


----------



## RavionHD (31. Mai 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute die auch mit CoD oder Battlefield Spaß haben. Gut das Geschmäcker verschieden sind...
> 
> Ich selber bin auch recht enttäuscht von der Grafik und der Technik dahinter. Was bringt mir z.B. eine ach so tolle Windsimulation wenn man davon einfach nichts mitbekommt?
> Andererseits finde ich das Setting endgeil, die Story, die Missionen, die Minigames, sie alle machen bisher echt fun.
> ...



Es gibt einiges zu tun, spaßig sind auch die Nebenmissionen die immer schwerer werden.
Dann gibt es noch Recherchemissionen wie die Menschenhändler, Waffenkinsten oder Frauenhändler Nebenmissionen.
Open World Spiele haben ja den Vorteil der Nicht-Linearität, Du musst nicht unbedingt nur die Story machen.


----------



## Spinal (31. Mai 2014)

Framinator schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist nicht der Kracher wie er dargestellt wird. Und das enttäuscht die Spieler wie mich und andere. Das soll es gewesen sein? Really? Ich hab wie gesagt nach ein paar Stunden aufgehört zu zocken denn es war unglaublich lame. Aber Open World Hardcore Freaks wirds wohl immer noch flashen.....
> 
> Ich finds Schade wie Kritiker Mundtot gemacht werden. Fast schon Politik like in der Gamerszene. Und mir scheint UBI hat viel Geld in gute Bewertungen investiert siehe hier die 3 Köpfe im Video von PCGH die das so geil finden und die Werbung im TV.
> 
> Ihr wisst welches Video ich meine wo doch Watch Dogs als der heilige Grahl hingestellt wird. Lachhaft und da muss man PCGH kritisieren!


 

Ich habe jetzt etwa 6 Stunden gespielt und mir macht es immernoch Spaß. Ja, ich freu mich sogar manchmal darauf nach hause zu kommen und Watch Dogs zu spielen. Das hatte ich schon sehr lange nicht mehr. Geschmäcker sind verschieden, dass dieses Spiel nur Hardcore open World Spieler flasht kann ich nicht bestätigen, GTA 4 habe ich für PS3 und PC und nirgends lange gespielt, GTA V habe ich gar nicht erst gekauft. Aber Watch Dogs macht mir viel Spaß, der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist angenehm, mir manchmal sogar zu hoch, die Story ist brauchbar, die KI in Feuergefechten finde ich auch nicht dumm, obwohl sie hier und da mal versagt, dieses Reputationssystem finde ich auch gut, mir macht es sehr viel Spaß Kriminelle zu jagen. Also insgesamt finde ich es sehr gelungen. Was ich etwas schade finde, außerhalb der (Neben)Missionen gibt es nicht so viel zu erledigen und die Spielwelt könnte etwas größer sein. ich habe das Gefühl Ubi hat sich sehr viel vorgenommen, vielleicht etwas zu viel. Denn obwohl sehr viel umgesetzt wurde, hat es hier und da ein paar Mängel.

Wie gesagt, ist Geschmacksache, man darf nicht von sich auf andere schließen. Also es gibt eben auch kritiker und eine Wertung von 80 ist sicher nicht das, was ubi angestrebt hat. Ich denke aber aufgrund der ansprechenden Thematik, des "Sommerlochs" und das es für die neuen Konsolen weder GTA noch viele andere Kracherspiele gibt, werden die Verkaufszahlen dennoch sehr gut sein.

bye
Spinal


----------



## spuraas (31. Mai 2014)

Hallo PCGH Gemeinde.

Habe ein Problem bei Watch dogs und zwar habe ein GTX 770 SLI System und wenn ich fahre habe ich extreme Ruckler. Fps gehn runter auf 5-9 und nach ein paar Sekunden wieder hoch. Gibts eine Lösung dafür und wann kommt der Day One Patch für PC?
System Specs:
CPU: Intel I7 2600k @ 4.5 Ghz
Ram: 8 GB Corsiar DDR1600
Festplatten: SSD 128GB+1TB Western Digital
Mainboard: Asus Maximus IV Extreme-Z So. 1155
GPU: Asus GTX 770 SLI


----------



## Primer (31. Mai 2014)

Texturen von Ultra auf Hoch stellen und ruckelfrei weiterspielen 
Patch Termin unbekannt, man arbeitet jedoch daran.


----------



## spuraas (31. Mai 2014)

texturen sind auf hoch


----------



## Spinal (31. Mai 2014)

Spielst du mit MSAA? Vielleicht das auch mal rausmachen. Und welche Auflösung?

bye
Spinal


----------



## spuraas (31. Mai 2014)

2xTxaa 1920*1080 sollte sli ja packen


----------



## kero81 (31. Mai 2014)

Man merkt halt einfach das bei einem GTA V neben dem guten Singleplayer (habe ich nur so lange gespielt bis man online spielen konnte) auch sehr viel wert auf einen guten, umfangreichen multiplayer gelegt hat. Das fehlt mir ein bissl an Wash Dogs. Die paar Dine die man da machen kann nutzen sich für mich schnell ab. Bei mir kommt auch kein adrenalin beim hacken eines anderen spielers hoch, ich finds langweilig. Im moment versuche ich nur möglichst viele erfolge zu bekommen, bzw. die 100% zu erreichen. Die Hauptmission habe ich bis jetzt auch nur ganz kurz angerührt, bin noch im ersten Akt.
Wash Dogs ist halt ein Zweischneidiges Schwert, entweder man liebt es oder hasst es...


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (31. Mai 2014)

spuraas schrieb:


> Hallo PCGH Gemeinde.
> 
> Habe ein Problem bei Watch dogs und zwar habe ein GTX 770 SLI System und wenn ich fahre habe ich extreme Ruckler. Fps gehn runter auf 5-9 und nach ein paar Sekunden wieder hoch. Gibts eine Lösung dafür und wann kommt der Day One Patch für PC?
> System Specs:
> ...


 

das hilft bei mir wunderbar, hatte auch im sli drops bis auf ~3fps runter und nun habe ich alles auf max, mit konstanten 70-90fps: 



> "Erstelle eine Verknüpfung zur Watch Dogs.exe und schreibe im "Ziel" das hier ein:
> -disablepagefilecheck
> 
> Das Spiel läuft besser und es gibt nur mehr ganz ganz selten Ruckelein beim Autofahren."


----------



## Samba1984 (31. Mai 2014)

Hier mal mein Video unter folgenden Einstellungen
Alles Ultra auf 1080p FHD, DeffererFXQuality auf PC und Supersampling auf 1. Das ganze hatte nur zwischen 29 und 31 fps, fürs video selbst 22 fps .. obs gut aussieht für euch müsst ihr selbst entscheiden. Aber leider ist Supersampling nicht für non SLI Systeme geeignet wegen der geringen FPS. Ich finde allerdings es läuft gut rund.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYw1lMA2MZc

Bin natürlich für Feedback offen.. ist leider nur 28 sekunden lang mehr nimmt wohl die freeversion von fraps nicht auf

p,s, bin kein profi beim hochladen sorry wenns fehler gibt.. war das erste Video


----------



## kero81 (31. Mai 2014)

Boah, der Online Part is einfach nur Schei55e.  Den hätten sie getrost weg lassen können.


----------



## Samba1984 (31. Mai 2014)

kero81 schrieb:


> Boah, der Online Part is einfach nur Schei55e.  Den hätten sie getrost weg lassen können.


 
wegen? was stört dich daran? ist doch cool


----------



## kero81 (31. Mai 2014)

Irgendwie alles. Die meist lange Wartezeit, dann sind die jeweiligen Spielmodis so schnell wieder vorbei... Die meisten wissen nichtmal was sie machen müssen, es ist sau langweilig einfach nur im Auto zu sitzen und der Gegenspieler peilt nix. Absolut keine Herausforderung. Bei Online Rennen rammen alle, wie bei allen Online Rennen in anderen Spielen. Der Free Roam ist auch super langweilig, keiner will zusammen iwas machen. Nur stupides Deathmatch, wobei die meisten natürlich diesen Schutz anhaben. Auf mich wirkt der ganze Onlinepart so halbherzig.


----------



## RavionHD (31. Mai 2014)

kero81 schrieb:


> Irgendwie alles. Die meist lange Wartezeit, dann sind die jeweiligen Spielmodis so schnell wieder vorbei... Die meisten wissen nichtmal was sie machen müssen, es ist sau langweilig einfach nur im Auto zu sitzen und der Gegenspieler peilt nix. Absolut keine Herausforderung. Bei Online Rennen rammen alle, wie bei allen Online Rennen in anderen Spielen. Der Free Roam ist auch super langweilig, keiner will zusammen iwas machen. Nur stupides Deathmatch, wobei die meisten natürlich diesen Schutz anhaben. Auf mich wirkt der ganze Onlinepart so halbherzig.


 
Also ich finde Online-Beschattung und Online-Hacking durchaus sehr unterhaltsam, auch Online-Entschlüsselung macht ziemlich viel Spaß.
Das im Auto campen funktioneirt sowieso kaum, jeder halbwegs intelligente findet Dich ziemlich schnell.


----------



## Samba1984 (31. Mai 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Also ich finde Online-Beschattung und Online-Hacking durchaus sehr unterhaltsam, auch Online-Entschlüsselung macht ziemlich viel Spaß.
> Das im Auto campen funktioneirt sowieso kaum, jeder halbwegs intelligente findet Dich ziemlich schnell.


 
jap sehe ich genauso


----------



## EnergyCross (31. Mai 2014)

meint ihr WatchDogs läuft auf nem i7 2700k@stock mit einer gtx 570 1280 mb gut? 

und ist es auf der pc version gut spielbar?


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. Mai 2014)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> meint ihr WatchDogs läuft auf nem i7 2700k@stock mit einer gtx 570 1280 mb gut?
> 
> und ist es auf der pc version gut spielbar?


 low-mid höchstens bei Full HD.


----------



## EnergyCross (31. Mai 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> low-mid höchstens bei Full HD.


 

grml.... will nicht aufrüsten, das Geld wandert momentan lieber ins Auto


----------



## Samba1984 (31. Mai 2014)

mit einer gtx 570 kannste auf hoch gehen, aber die 1gb vram werden doch nur medium werden vermutlich oder sogar low.. das spiel brauch mehr vram


----------



## Sharidan (31. Mai 2014)

Also ich bin jetzt mit der Hauptstory mal komplett durch und muss sagen wirklich toll gemacht. 
Wurde in letzter Zeit ja immer wieder von neuen Spielen enttäuscht aber nicht bei WD ....

Klar hätte man dieses oder jenes anders machen können, aber das kann man bei jedem Spiel. 
Von Technischen Problemen kann ich nix sagen, da mir das Spiel nie abgestürzt ist oder sonstiges. 
Es Fluppte so wie es sollte bei meinem System <3.. 

Hoffe das sie Watch Dogs weiter Pflegen und noch den einen oder anderen DLC raus hauen, der wird auf alle fälle auch gekauft  .
So ich muss zurück nach Chigago, gibt ja noch genug zu tun


----------



## RavionHD (31. Mai 2014)

Eine Mischung aus @Hoch und Mittel, lass die Texturen auf Mittel und alles andere auf hoch, sollte mit ~35 fps laufen.


----------



## nyso (31. Mai 2014)

Habe mir jetzt bei G2A zwei DLCs gekauft, für je 1,37€


----------



## Robonator (31. Mai 2014)

Schade das die Dedsec-Kleidung nicht so einen hohen Kragen hat wie z.B. die Spidertank-Kleidung.


----------



## Samba1984 (31. Mai 2014)

hab hier 2 screens gemacht, eins mit supersampling und eins ohne.. sie sehen ein bisschen anders aus aber ich weis nicht ob das am spiel selbst liegt weil der himmel anders geladen wurde.

Hier das mit Supersampling 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und hier das ohne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ob das an der kamera liegt weis ich nicht, die FPS seht ihr oben auch. Beide mit alles ultra inkl texturen auf 1080p. Ich hoffe das nach dem Patch die FPS bei Supersampling etwas hochgehen, wobei es nicht unspielbar war.


----------



## Schmidde (31. Mai 2014)

kero81 schrieb:


> Irgendwie alles. Die meist lange Wartezeit, dann sind die jeweiligen Spielmodis so schnell wieder vorbei... Die meisten wissen nichtmal was sie machen müssen, es ist sau langweilig einfach nur im Auto zu sitzen und der Gegenspieler peilt nix. Absolut keine Herausforderung. Bei Online Rennen rammen alle, wie bei allen Online Rennen in anderen Spielen. Der Free Roam ist auch super langweilig, keiner will zusammen iwas machen. Nur stupides Deathmatch, wobei die meisten natürlich diesen Schutz anhaben. Auf mich wirkt der ganze Onlinepart so halbherzig.


 


Bobi schrieb:


> Also ich finde Online-Beschattung und Online-Hacking durchaus sehr unterhaltsam, auch Online-Entschlüsselung macht ziemlich viel Spaß.
> Das im Auto campen funktioneirt sowieso kaum, jeder halbwegs intelligente findet Dich ziemlich schnell.


 

Naja, mir sind auch schon ein paar Idionten beim Online-Hacking begegnet die einfach planlos mit dem Auto alles kurz-und klein gefahren haben 
Aber ich denke das wird sich noch legen, am Anfang sind ja immer die meißten Spaßvögel unterwegs die dann mit der Zeit die Lust verlieren.

Ich selbst bin beim Online Hacking und Beschatten meist mitm XBox360 Controller unterwegs, damit bekommt man bessere/flüssigere Bewegungsabläufe hin als mit der Tastatur, und "verschwindet" so besser unter den NPCs


----------



## FrozenEYZ (31. Mai 2014)

So hab grad mal 4h Multiplayer gespielt.

War einerseits sehr lustig. Einfach mit dem Auto rumcruisen, Polizei auf den Plan rufen und möglichst schnell/ spektakulär abhauen 

Dadurch, dass man die anderen Spieler iwie nich angreifen/ töten kann??
(Es sei denn, man überfährt die ständig, sodass sie widerstandslos von de Polizei erschossen werden können  )
Treffen sich auch mal spontan kleine Grüppchen.
War Mega gut; ich bin mit der Bahn Gefahren und bisschen Chaos gestiftet, als plötzlich 2 Typen zugestiegen sind. An der nächsten Kreuzung haben wir dann noch nen 4 aufgegabelt und einige Querstraßen (und viele viele Zivilisten, Autos und Cops) weiter ham wir uns dann auf ner Kreuzung verschanzt. Jeder hatte eine Seite und wir konnten die Stellung so ca 10 min halten. Hat einfach nur Mega Spaß gemacht und da der Muni Laden gleich nebenan war, konnte man auch unbesorgt nachfüllen 

Fahrzeugverhalten fand ich auch voll okay. Man kann für Driften und durch die Strassen heizen. Wer mehr will, der sollte zu einem Spiel vom Schlage eines Assetto Corsa oder Project Cars greifen 

Nicht ganz so gut gefallen hat mir manchmal die Polizei KI, ich nehme mit nen Swat Wagen, töte 20 Polizisten und 3 Straßen weiter haben sie mich verloren 
Dahingehen finde ich die Bevölkerungs KI sehr sehr gut gelungen. Verhalten und gesprochene Dialoge wirkten sehr stimmig und haben eine sehr gute Atmosphäre erzeugt  Nenne nur Mal als Beispiel, wenn man jemanden anrempelt beschwert der sich danach oder wenn man eine Waffe zieht, kommen entsprechend verängstigte Kommentare. 
Zu dieser gut zusammenpassenden Atmo trägt auch die Grafik bei. Weiß nicht genau auf welcher Qualitätsstufe ich gespielt habe, sah aber alles sehr passend und einheitlich vom Stil aus. Vor allem bei Nacht und Regen war ich sehr positiv überraschst, genau wie der Optik der Stadt und der zerstörten Gegenstände  Eine "krass schlechte/ unpassende/ grottige/ konsolige/ (Insert random wird here" Grafik ist mit eigentlich nirgendwo aufgefallen. 

Alles in allem hat mir Watch Dogs (<-- weiß überhaupt einer warum das so heißt  ) auf Anhieb mehr Spass gemacht als GTA5, was ich ungefähr 10h gespielt habe. Fand WD vom Look stimmender, mich spricht das Grundszenario mehr an und es gibt WD für PC ^^

So Meine anderen Spielen rufen und der Text ist schon wieder viel länger als geplant geworden  Dem, der bis hier durchgehalten hat, sei noch viel Spaß mit dem Spiel gewünscht


----------



## Samba1984 (31. Mai 2014)

das schlimmste am onlinegaming sind zurzeit die idioten die warten bis du dich nichtmehr bewegst und dich dann umnieten oder wenn sie merken sie verlieren die verbindung unterbrechen das das spiel endet .. echt fail sowas


----------



## kero81 (31. Mai 2014)

Mir gehen die Online Aufträge für die Wartezeit bis es los geht viel zu schnell vorbei. Vielleicht hab ich aber auch echt die schlimmsten deppen gehabt bis jetzt, keine Ahnung. Ich konnte die 10 Beschattungen zb in einem Rutsch abarbeiten. Die waren alle so verpeilt... Wenn ich gehackt wurde konnte ich die LEute immer gut erkennen, weil die sich absolut dämlich verhalten haben. Ausser einer, der war hundert Pro n Hacker. Ich war mitm Boot aufm Wasser und da war niemand sonst. Aber ich wurde gehackt. Komisch oder?! Der kann ja nicht unterwasser sein oder so. Da war kein Boot, nix. Einfach nur Wasser. Hab aber in ein paar Foren schon von Hackern gelesen. Einer war z.b. in einem Haus das man garnicht betreten konnte und so Sachen. Hat jmd. ne Ahnung welchen Cheatschutz Uplay/Watch Dogs verwendet?!



nyso schrieb:


> Habe mir jetzt bei G2A zwei DLCs gekauft, für je 1,37€



Was gibts denn da schon für DLC´s oder meinst Du die Klamotten?


----------



## nyso (31. Mai 2014)

Das eine waren Klamotten und das andere war diese Break-irgendwas-Mission.


----------



## Minga_Bua (31. Mai 2014)

Irgendwas mach ich falsch. Bin grad bei der Mission wo man das Auto sicherstellen muss. Erst vor den Polypen abhauen dann suchen die einen per ip. Finden mich und zack hab ich n Heli am Hintern.
Was kann man da tun?


----------



## Spinal (1. Juni 2014)

ich glaube die hatte ich auch. Ich habe es irgendwann geschafft, dieser Ip Sache zu entrinnen, denn mit Heli ist es kaum schaffbar und außerdem gibt es danach bestimmt wieder IP Verfolgung.
Fand die Mission aber auch mies.

bye
Spinal


----------



## FkAh (1. Juni 2014)

Na gegen Heli gibts auch die Fähigkeit im Fähigkeitenbaum, dass man den für bis zu 30 Sekunden ausschalten kann. 

IP müsste man doch eigentlich auch mit dem Blackout blocken können, oder? Ohne Strom nichts los.^^ also habs noch nei probiert.

Naja und sonst kann man Helis auch gut mit nem Tunnel abhängen.


----------



## HGHarti (1. Juni 2014)

Habe gestern die Pizza Mission durch zu fall geschaft in dem ich unter einer Brücke fuhr,plotzlich ging die Straße nur noch nach recht oder links und vor mir war der Fluss und die Brücke ging auch darüber.

Zum Glück habe ich es zu spät bemerkt und bin in den Fluss gefahren.Als ich in der Luft war bin ich aus dem Auto ausgestiegen und zu anderen Seite des Flusses geschwommen und fertig.

War aber alles Zufall


----------



## DafuqO_o (1. Juni 2014)

HGHarti schrieb:


> Habe gestern die Pizza Mission durch zu fall geschaft in dem ich unter einer Brücke fuhr,plotzlich ging die Straße nur noch nach recht oder links und vor mir war der Fluss und die Brücke ging auch darüber.
> 
> Zum Glück habe ich es zu spät bemerkt und bin in den Fluss gefahren.Als ich in der Luft war bin ich aus dem Auto ausgestiegen und zu anderen Seite des Flusses geschwommen und fertig.
> 
> War aber alles Zufall


 
War das die Mission, in der man anfangs Sniper-Support bekommt und dann abhauen muss?
Ich sag nur Granatwerfer ftw :3


----------



## HGHarti (1. Juni 2014)

Ja genau diese


----------



## kero81 (1. Juni 2014)

HGHarti schrieb:


> Habe gestern die Pizza Mission durch zu fall geschaft in dem ich unter einer Brücke fuhr,plotzlich ging die Straße nur noch nach recht oder links und vor mir war der Fluss und die Brücke ging auch darüber.
> 
> Zum Glück habe ich es zu spät bemerkt und bin in den Fluss gefahren.Als ich in der Luft war bin ich aus dem Auto ausgestiegen und zu anderen Seite des Flusses geschwommen und fertig.
> 
> War aber alles Zufall


 

Ich musste deinen Post drei mal lesen um ihn zu verstehen, als ich ihn verstand bin ich sehr erschrocken.



HGHarti schrieb:


> durch zu fall



Is das dein Ernst???????  Was nur los mit euch, wart ihr nie in der Schule?


----------



## Samba1984 (1. Juni 2014)

ist irgendwem was über cheats im onlinemodus bekannt? ich hatte grad zwei seltsame onlinematches

im ersten war einer der mich gehackt hat, ich hab ihn entdeckt und er haut ab. nach 2 sekunden ist der aufeinmal am anderen ende der karte und auser sichtweite.. beim zweiten suche ich den hacker und scanne alles ab, unteranderem auch 3 umliegende autos, ich finde ihn aber nicht und nachdem er mich gehackt hat, wird er mir in dem auto anzeigt das ich 3x abgescannt habe.

Habt ihr auch oft das Problem das leute die merken sie verlieren die Verbindung trennen durch ziehen vom netzwerkkabel am pc ? erst sind sie voll dabei dich zu suchen und aufeinmal machen sie nixmehr und verbindung ist getrennt.. das ist echt mies


----------



## DafuqO_o (1. Juni 2014)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ich musste deinen Post drei mal lesen um ihn zu verstehen, als ich ihn verstand bin ich sehr erschrocken.
> 
> 
> 
> Is das dein Ernst???????  Was nur los mit euch, wart ihr nie in der Schule?


 
Nennt sich Legasthenie, haben nicht gerade wenig Menschen...


----------



## Samba1984 (1. Juni 2014)

DafuqO_o schrieb:


> Nennt sich Legasthenie, haben nicht gerade wenig Menschen...



jap, standartausrede nummer eins bei schreibfehlern


----------



## thekerub (1. Juni 2014)

Samba1984 schrieb:


> jap, standartausrede nummer eins bei schreibfehlern


 http://standard-standart.blogspot.de/2011/03/standard-standart.html?m=1


----------



## Samba1984 (1. Juni 2014)

thekerub schrieb:


> Standard und Standart: Standard - Standart


 
gäähn


----------



## DafuqO_o (1. Juni 2014)

Mal ne Frage... gestern hab ich die Mission in Akt II angefangen, in der ich bei Racine einbrechen muss, und bin einfach mal mit dem Lieferwagen der Firma reingefahren, immer unentdeckt. Dann ist mir aber der PC abgestürtzt, und grade hab ichs wieder versucht, aber jetzt werde ich instant entdeckt :o War das gestern ein Bug oder ist das jetzt gerade einer? ^^


----------



## Samba1984 (1. Juni 2014)

war gestern einer, hab die mission vorhin auch gemacht, allerdings mit nem blackout


----------



## alban2 (1. Juni 2014)

Depth of field, an oder aus ? Was ist da der unterschied ?


----------



## Samba1984 (1. Juni 2014)

alban2 schrieb:


> Depth of field, an oder aus ? Was ist da der unterschied ?


 
Watch Dogs Graphics, Performance & Tweaking Guide | GeForce kannst du englisch?


----------



## Laggy.NET (1. Juni 2014)

Also Akt II hätten die sich auch schenken können. Ständig die selben Missionen. Akt III war da deutlich unterhaltsamer und nun bin ich bei Akt IV endlich nimmt die Story fahrt auf.... Leider ist die Story mit Akt V (anscheinend nur eine Mission laut Google) dann schon wieder vorbei.


----------



## Fiftdey (1. Juni 2014)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Also Akt II hätten die sich auch schenken können. Ständig die selben Missionen. Akt III war da deutlich unterhaltsamer und nun bin ich bei Akt IV endlich nimmt die Story fahrt auf.... Leider ist die Story mit Akt V (anscheinend nur eine Mission laut Google) dann schon wieder vorbei.


 
Auch laut watch dog ist Akt v nur eine Mission 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oozy (1. Juni 2014)

Mit welchen Einstellungen spielt ihr so? Welches Anti-Aliasing sieht am besten aus, welches frisst viel Leistung? Quasi: was kann man ausschalten, da grosse Anforderungen aber optisch keinen Vorteil und umgekehrt?

Habe aktuell eine R9 290 @ Non OC und einen i7 4770K Non OC und habe mit WQHD auf hoch und irgendwelchen Kantenglättungen (keine Ahnung mehr welche ) ziemlich durchgehend die 60fps.


----------



## Schmidde (2. Juni 2014)

4x TXAA sieht meiner Meinung nach am besten aus.

Ich selbst spiele bei 2880x1620 @ 1920x1080 + 2x TXAA (sieht mMn noch mal etwas besser aus als "nur" das zugeschaltete AA )
Einstellungen sind sonst alle auf Max. (Bewegungsunschärfe & DoF sind aus), läuft auf meiner GTX780 einigermaßen spielbar bei 35-40FPS. Allerdings mit den bekannten Drops bei schneller Autofahrt in der Stadt auf ~25FPS


----------



## RavionHD (2. Juni 2014)

Auf SMAA Temporal wechseln, glättet sehr gut und frisst kaum bis keine Leistung.


----------



## Nobody2512 (2. Juni 2014)

Hab das Auto in Uplay Rewards gekauft und nun ist mein Savegame corrupted -.-"
Sie arbeiten an nem Fix, aber wie lange ist die Frage.


----------



## kero81 (2. Juni 2014)

Wisst ihr eigentlich wie ihr einen Eindringling in eurem Spiel bemerkt, ohne das er euch am Hacken ist ?!


----------



## RavionHD (2. Juni 2014)

kero81 schrieb:


> Wisst ihr eigentlich wie ihr einen Eindringling in eurem Spiel bemerkt, ohne das er euch am Hacken ist ?!


 
Merkt man relativ schnell, gerade wenn sie fahren kann man sie nicht übersehen, schwierig ist es wenn sie sich als Passant ausgeben, dann erkennt man sie relativ schwer wenn sie sich wie ganz normale Bürger benehmen.
Aber in Fahrzeugen merkt man das relativ schnell.


----------



## Oozy (2. Juni 2014)

Danke euch beiden, Bobi und Schmidde! 

Hat jemand von euch schon mit SweetFX Presets gespielt? Wenn ja mit welchen?


----------



## dbilas (2. Juni 2014)

Ich bin was die Atmosphäre in Watch Dogs betrifft, noch immer begeistert. 
Chicago wurde mit liebe im Detail Programmiert und es gibt ständig was neues zu entdecken. Leider gibt es auch ein paar Mängel wo ich mir für den zweiten Teil (sollte es eines geben) eine deutliche Besserung wünsche.

-Die KI ist zum Teil wirklich Haarstreuabend 
-Keine Busse die an Haltestellen halten
-Keine Polizeistreife (und kein eingreifen wenn z.b. Bandenmitglieder mit ihren Knarren auf den Straßen herumlaufen)
-Lichteffekte zum Teil fehlerhaft
-Schattenwürfe zum teil fehlerhaft
-Nebenmissionen eintönig und auf Dauer Langweilig
-Geschwindigkeitsanzeige+Tempomat (ähnlich wie bei Mafia 2 wäre super)
-Hacken darf je nach Mission auch gerne ein wenig aufwendiger sein
-Schadensmodell muss überarbeitet werden

Ich denke wenn man dies alles ein wenig berücksichtigt, wird Watch Dogs richtig einschlagen. Ansonsten macht mir das Spiel richtig Spaß und vor allem Dinge die Atmosphäre+Tag/Nacht Wechsel und Wettereffekte sind richtig gelungen. Von der Performance her kann ich mich nicht beklagen. Ich zocke auf Ultra Settings incl Config Tweak ruckelfrei 

Kleines Video zu Watch Dogs und dessen Atmosphäre


----------



## DafuqO_o (2. Juni 2014)

dbilas schrieb:


> Ich bin was die Atmosphäre in Watch Dogs betrifft, noch immer begeistert.
> Chicago wurde mit liebe im Detail Programmiert und es gibt ständig was neues zu entdecken. Leider gibt es auch ein paar Mängel wo ich mir für den zweiten Teil (sollte es eines geben) eine deutliche Besserung wünsche.
> 
> -Die KI ist zum Teil wirklich Haarstreuabend
> ...


 
Ruckelfrei? Ich hoffe, dass du damit das Spielen ohne Aufnahme meinst, so könnte ich niemlas zocken ^^ Und die deutsche Synchro ist ja grauenhaft :o

Noch ne Frage: Was stellt ihr bei Max. Buffered Frames ein? Ich benutze selber 2 oder 3 (Ohne VSync, HD7970, FX 6300)...


----------



## dbilas (2. Juni 2014)

natürlich ohne Aufnahme 
aber davon ab, bei mir ruckelt das Video nicht (35FPS Aufnahme)


----------



## schlumpi13 (2. Juni 2014)

@ awr4fi 

ich hab schon viele durch aber es gibt leider kaum gute 
 ... : Watch_Dogs

ich selber nutze aktuell diese : Watch Dogs - RealVision SweetFX - ULTRA [PC | 1440p] - YouTube

@ schmiddle wie läuft das game bei dir mit 1080p / ultra + 4 txaa


----------



## DafuqO_o (2. Juni 2014)

dbilas schrieb:


> natürlich ohne Aufnahme
> aber davon ab, bei mir ruckelt das Video nicht (35FPS Aufnahme)


 
Also ich finds ziemlich ruckelig oO

Nur mal so, welche Hardware hast du denn? ^^


----------



## Ruebenbauer (2. Juni 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> @ awr4fi
> 
> ich hab schon viele durch aber es gibt leider kaum gute
> ... : Watch_Dogs
> ...


 
Ich danke dir sowas habe ich gesucht !

Edit

Hab da ein Problem füge ich es ein und Starte Danach die Watch Dogs EXE bekomme ich diese Fehlermeldung. Ich bitte um Hilfe


----------



## DafuqO_o (2. Juni 2014)

Ruebenbauer schrieb:


> Ich danke dir sowas habe ich gesucht !
> 
> Edit
> 
> Hab da ein Problem füge ich es ein und Starte Danach die Watch Dogs EXE bekomme ich diese Fehlermeldung. Ich bitte um Hilfe


 
Den selben Fehler hatte ich bei BF3, könnte an Windows 8.1 liegen ^^


----------



## Samba1984 (2. Juni 2014)

Hab Windows 8.1 Update 1 und bei mir gings problemlos .. sieht sogar echt super aus  FPS sind gut bei 60 ca auf alles ultra .. das einzige was geändert wurde ist das ich oben und unten nen schwarzen balken habe und es nichtmehr vollbild ist.

Ist der Patch schon da? hatte eben absolut keine ruckler und es lief wie geschmiert


----------



## Firehunter_93 (2. Juni 2014)

hey leute, ich hab nun seit heute auch Watch Dogs... läuft auch schon ganz gut soweit, graka lastet auch überwiegend auf.. bloß zum beispiel, wenn ich nachts auto fahre und da dann lichteffekte sind, geht die auslastung schon fürn kurzen moment runter (50-60%).. wollte mal fragen, ob das normal ist.. system sieht ihr ja in der signatur..

mfg Firehunter


----------



## Valdasaar (2. Juni 2014)

Bin schon ein bisschen erstaunt was eine GTX 580 noch im Stande ist zu leisten.Bei Watch Dogs spiele ich auf Hoch ausser Schatten(Mittel) und Texturen(Mittel wegen 1,5 Vram) und habe so zwischen 40 und 50 FPS


----------



## kero81 (2. Juni 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Merkt man relativ schnell, gerade wenn sie fahren  kann man sie nicht übersehen, schwierig ist es wenn sie sich als Passant  ausgeben, dann erkennt man sie relativ schwer wenn sie sich wie ganz  normale Bürger benehmen.
> Aber in Fahrzeugen merkt man das relativ schnell.



Hehe, ja das meinte ich nicht. Wenn einer in deinem Spiel ist, verlangsamt Fokus die Zeit nicht mehr.  Also ab und an Fokus spammen und ggf. sofort mit dem Bike flüchten/gute Posi f. Gegenschlag suchen. In 9/10 Fällen kommt der Angreifer von hinten. Also einfach um ne Ecke fahren, kurz dahinter anhalten und den Granatwerfer zücken. Die wenigsten brettern nicht um die Ecke, die meisten jedoch Ballern volle Kanne um die Ecke und man sieht/erkennt sie sofort.
Das ist z.b. so ein Grund warum mir der Multiplayer Part nicht so gefällt. Man kann viel zu viele ?Exploits? nutzen die es extrem vereinfachen!


----------



## Oozy (2. Juni 2014)

Finde das Spiel alles in allem richtig gelungen. Grafisch finde ich es an manchen Stellen echt klasse, an anderen hingegen eher durchschnittlich. Was mir gefällt ist, dass die Hauptpersonen, z.B. Aiden ziemlich detailliert gezeichnet sind. 

Multiplayer ist so mittelmässig, da sich die Spieler so oft selber verraten. Wenn sie im Auto sind, ist es fast immer voraussehbar, dass da wer um die Ecke kommt. Die langen Wartezeiten sind etwas doof, aber der Single Player interessiert mich sowieso viel mehr.

Wie zockt ihr eigentlich? Maus + Tastatur, Gamepad oder eine Kombination? Ich spiele mit dem Xbox 360 Controller, aber in Feuergefechten wechsle ich zu Maus + Tastatur. Wie man mit Controller anständig zielen kann, wird mir ein Rätsel bleiben...


----------



## Wim1337 (2. Juni 2014)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Wie zockt ihr eigentlich? Maus + Tastatur, Gamepad oder eine Kombination? Ich spiele mit dem Xbox 360 Controller, aber in Feuergefechten wechsle ich zu Maus + Tastatur. Wie man mit Controller anständig zielen kann, wird mir ein Rätsel bleiben...


 
Ganz genau so!
Poker ist mit dem Controller auch extrem chillig.


----------



## RavionHD (2. Juni 2014)

Ein mögliches Watch Dogs 2 hätte Riesenpotenzial, dank des großen Erfolges hoffe ich mit Watch Dogs 2 auf eine wirklich ernstzunehmende GTA Konkurrenz, eventuell mit groß ausgebautem Multiplayer und großer grafisch beeindruckender Welt, welche beim nächsten mal vielleicht in London spielen würde (hätte sehr viel Potenzial).
Watch Dogs als neue Marke ist gelungen, Teil 2 jedoch kann viel mehr werden wenn Ubisoft noch mehr Zeit und Geld in die Hand nimmt.
Watch Dogs kostete ja bekanntlich 50 Millionen Dollar, kam aber auf 5 Plattformen.
GTAV kostete 250 Millionen Dollar, kam jedoch nur auf 2 Plattformen.
Falls Ubisoft ernsthaft konkurrieren möchte dann müssen sie auch budgettechnisch mithalten.


----------



## FkAh (2. Juni 2014)

Naja aber ich hab aktuell nicjt so Interesse an WD2, sofern sie das hacken nicht abwechslungsreicher gestalten. Immer nur Q hämmern ist irgendwie eintönig, auch läuft das alles immer gleich ab.
Mir macjt das Spiel schon Spaß, aber ein zweltes Spiel würd ich so nicht spielen wollen.


----------



## RavionHD (2. Juni 2014)

FkAh schrieb:


> Naja aber ich hab aktuell nicjt so Interesse an WD2, sofern sie das hacken nicht abwechslungsreicher gestalten. Immer nur Q hämmern ist irgendwie eintönig, auch läuft das alles immer gleich ab.
> Mir macjt das Spiel schon Spaß, aber ein zweltes Spiel würd ich so nicht spielen wollen.


 
Ich denke Ubisoft wird das hinkriegen, bei Assassin's Creed haben sie es ja auch geschafft immer Abwechslung reinzubringen (gerade Black Fag war/ist ja absolut genial).


----------



## kero81 (2. Juni 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Ein mögliches Watch Dogs 2 hätte Riesenpotenzial, dank des großen Erfolges hoffe ich mit Watch Dogs 2 auf eine wirklich ernstzunehmende GTA Konkurrenz, eventuell mit groß ausgebautem Multiplayer und großer grafisch beeindruckender Welt, welche beim nächsten mal vielleicht in London spielen würde (hätte sehr viel Potenzial).
> Watch Dogs als neue Marke ist gelungen, Teil 2 jedoch kann viel mehr werden wenn Ubisoft noch mehr Zeit und Geld in die Hand nimmt.
> Watch Dogs kostete ja bekanntlich 50 Millionen Dollar, kam aber auf 5 Plattformen.
> GTAV kostete 250 Millionen Dollar, kam jedoch nur auf 2 Plattformen.
> Falls Ubisoft ernsthaft konkurrieren möchte dann müssen sie auch budgettechnisch mithalten.


 
Sag mal, glaubst Du das selbst was Du da schreibst?! Bist Du wirklich so arg geblendet?! Hmmm... Der jetzige Teil hatte schon "riesen Potential" samt grafisch beeindruckender Welt, was dank umgelabelter Quicktime Events aka Hacking und der mittelmäßigen Grafik voll in die Hose ging. Natürlich ist das nur meine Meinung, aber ich verstehe einfach nicht wie Leute so leicht zu manipulieren sind. Ich hab gelernt immer alles möglichst Kritisch zu hinterfragen. Watch Dogs blendet an allen Ecken und Kanten. Dass das manche nicht sehen denke ich liegt an dem riesen Hype der darum gemacht wurde. Wenns in aller Munde ist, kanns ja nur gut sein oder so, keine Ahnung wie manche denken. WD erfindet das Rad nicht neu, das ist schon klar. Jedoch bedient es sich bei Genrekollegen sowie aus den eigenen Reihen.

Ich werde mir auf jeden Fall kein Watch Dogs 2 kaufen. Ubi hat versucht eine neue  Marke zu etablieren, was bei mir jedoch gescheitert ist. Ich bevorzuge  dann doch eher GTA, wobei dieses ganze Genre auch schon ausgelutscht ist.


----------



## sh4sta (2. Juni 2014)

Ich hoffe ja das es einen Sprung gibt wie bei AC1 zu AC2. WD2 ist dann das was WD1 sein/werden sollte, so wie bei AC halt^^   Nicht falsch verstehen, habe ne MEnge Spaß mit WD, so wie damals mit AC1. 

Meine Erwartungen hat WD soweit erfüllt, ich hab Spaß mit dme Spiel. Allerdings bin ich das Spiel auch nich mit den extrem hohen Erwartungen angegangen wie viele andere und habe es erst gar nciht mit einem GTA verglichen. Habe es als eigenständiges "Ding" betrachtet. Es ist auch bei weitem nicht perfekt, aber wie gesagt...ich hab Spaß damit.


----------



## kero81 (2. Juni 2014)

WD2 ist dann das was WD1 sein/werden sollte?!
Ääähm, das is mir jetzt zu krass. Ich kauf mir nen Schokoriegel, mist gar keine Schokolade drin. Bald gibts aber nen neuen Riegel, der wird dann die Schokolade haben, die ich eigentlich schon beim ersten hätte bekommen sollen.
Eyy Leute, lasst sowas doch nicht mit euch machen. Ihr seid ja fast wie Zombies... Bin ich echt das einzige Ar***loch, welches die ganzen verka**ten Games sieht und peilt wie wir Gamer nur noch mit leeren/falschen Versprechungen verar***t und ausgenommen werden???


----------



## RavionHD (2. Juni 2014)

kero81 schrieb:


> WD2 ist dann das was WD1 sein/werden sollte?!
> Ääähm, das is mir jetzt zu krass. Ich kauf mir nen Schokoriegel, mist gar keine Schokolade drin. Bald gibts aber nen neuen Riegel, der wird dann die Schokolade haben, die ich eigentlich schon beim ersten hätte bekommen sollen.
> Eyy Leute, lasst sowas doch nicht mit euch machen. Ihr seid ja fast wie Zombies... Bin ich echt das einzige Ar***loch, welches die ganzen verka**ten Games sieht und peilt wie wir Gamer nur noch mit leeren/falschen Versprechungen verar***t und ausgenommen werden???


 
Ich verstehe Dich nicht, Watch Dogs hat alle meine Erwartungen erfüllt und ich habe sehr viel Spaß an dem Spiel gehabt bzw. habe weiterhin sehr viel Spaß an dem Spiel.
Welche Erwartungen hast Du denn gehabt?
Für Watch Dogs 2 wünsche ich mir bloß eine sehr viel größere und aufgrund Next Gen Only grafisch beeindruckendere Welt. Außerdem einen gut ausgebauten Multiplayer wie GTAV.
Ubisoft hat nie mit der Größe der Welt geprahlt, es hieß nur sie sei sehr groß, und das stimmt ja auch, sie ist sowohl abwechslungsreich (sei es das dörflich ausgebaute Pawnee oder die große Stadtregion) als auch relativ groß bzw. ausreichend groß.
Ganeplaytechnisch wird man sich sicher was überlegen, klappt bei Assassin's Creed ja auch immer.


----------



## FkAh (2. Juni 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Ganeplaytechnisch wird man sich sicher was überlegen, klappt bei Assassin's Creed ja auch immer.


 Jein, außer Revelations hab ich jeden Teil gespielt und bei IV war bei mir irgendwie schon so ein wenig die Luft raus. Das Schiff war cool, keine Frage. Das Klettern machte auch Spaß, so wie die Story. Aber es ist eben auch von den Missionen irgendwie immer dasselbe. Klar Assassinen haben aj auch dieselben Tehcniken etc. nur für mich ist es irgendwie ein wenig aufgebraucht.

Und das gleiche Empfinden habe ich auch jetzt schon bei WD. 
Bin aktuell Hauptmission glaube 4te Mission beim zweiten Akt. Habe aber sehr viele Nebenmissionen schon erledigt, bestimmt schon 80%. Die QR Codes fand ich sehr klasse, Privatsphäreneinbruch anfangs cool, aber das wird auch eintönig immer Verbindungen checken. Selbes bei den CtOS-Kästen.
Genauso die Gang-Konvois. Auch immer ran fahren, das Hauptfahrzeug rammen und abhauen. 

HIngegen die Fixer-Aufträge sind viel abwechslungsreicher, weil eben dynmaischer durch das Fahren. Nur Autorennen ist ja nicht das was Watch Dogs ausmacht.

Das Hacken ist eben einfach zu "billig" umgesetzt. Klar realistisch geht das nun nicht, aber warum bspw. beim fahren nicht die zu drückenden Tasten wechseln, um die Poller hochzufahren, damit die Polizei dagegen kracht. 

Diese Leitungsrätsel, wo man die Ecken dreht, find auch recht gut. Sowas könnte man aj auch anders machen, für die Gebäusehacks bspw. 

Um das Hacken dreht sich das Spiel, aber das ist eben auch das eintönigste. Wenn das verändert wird, werd ich mri einen eventuellen Nachfolger angucken. 
Von mir aus kann das Hacken auch schwerer werden, eben nicht dieses Quicktime Event. Da liegt nur eben das Problem, dass es für die breite Masse zugänglich sein "muss".

Naja ich werde WD erstmal noch komplett durchspielen und dann über eventuelle Nachfolger denken. Kann aj sein, dass ich jetzt erst das Drittel vom Schokobrötchen gegessen habe, wo keine Schokolade drin war, aber dafür in den letzten beiden dritteln viel mehr Schoki ist  (Glaub ich aber nicht D


----------



## Framinator (2. Juni 2014)

@kero81
Sehr schön. Ich sehs genauso wie du.

AC1 fand ich übrigens Klasse. Kann man garnicht mit WD vergleichen. Bei WD brauch ich garnicht auf WD2 warten denn ich spiels nicht zuende.


----------



## kero81 (2. Juni 2014)

Keine Ahnung Bobi, am schlimmsten finde ich das Hacken. Ich muss aber auch dazu sagen das Watch Dogs nun wirklich kein schlechtes Spiel ist, aber irgendwie dann auch doch. Ich hatte zb schon früher bei den ersten Videos die Befürchtung dass das alles nur an bestimmten Stellen möglich ist (Brücken, Poller etc.). Man kann sich natürlich drüber streiten was man noch alles hätte Hacken können, aber das will ich ja nicht. Ich hätte mir mehr Abwechselung beim Hacken gewünscht und auf jeden Fall nicht nur immer X drücken zum Hacken. Vieles wirkt so 0815. Auch dieses Leitungsrätsel... das is doch schon Uralt. Vielleicht bin ja wirklich schon so verwähnt/einiges gewohnt durch die ganzen Jahre Gaming. Es ist ja nicht nur Watch Dogs wo ich kritik äußern könnte, da gäbe es noch soooo viele andere. Vielleicht hab ich nur schon so viel gesehen das es schwer ist mich für ein neues Spiel zu begeistern. Z.b. war Minecraft so ein Mindblow. Sowas gabs vorher nicht, zumindest nichts was mir bekannt war. Das fand ich richtig gut, hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht weil alles neu war. Dieses "Neu" fehlt mir in so vielen Games. Aber das gleiche Bild zieht sich auch durch die ganzen Kino Filme. Da gibts auch nur sehr wenige die m.M.n. gut waren/sind. Ich bin bestimmt einfach übersättigt.

Edit:
Ich habe in DayZ z.B. sehr oft Leute einfach nur beobachtet. Bin denen hinterher gelaufen, hab mich versteckt und hab geguckt was die so machen. Das fehlt mir auch in Watch Dogs. Das dieses Multiplayer Dingens Zeitlich begrenzt ist find ich total doof. Spaß machts zwar stellenweise schon, aber das ist halt immer so schnell wieder rum.


----------



## Framinator (2. Juni 2014)

Es ist einfach boring und ne Ampel zu manipulieren oder ein Rohr explodieren lassen wow...wie funny!...NOT! Oder Handies explodieren lassen (Wie geht das?) so affig das Game. Und die Story ist wirr. Worum gehts da? Schwer zu kapieren.

Endlich mucken mal Käufer auf. Wird mal Zeit.


----------



## FkAh (3. Juni 2014)

Holi Moli

Grade mal ne Verfolgungsjagd von Stufe 2 hoch auf Stufe 5 gemacht.. Ab 4 is ja schon kacke, wenn die ganze Zeit der Heli auf einen ballert, aber Stufe dann mit SUVs. Mein lieber Scholli, das war cool. Bin aber leide rnicht entkommen.


----------



## Lexx (3. Juni 2014)

Blöde Frage: Wo bekomme ich eine Kamera-App für die QR-Codes her?
Wenn das in Akt I (50 %) überhaupt schon möglich ist..





Framinator schrieb:


> ...wie funny!...NOT! Oder Handies explodieren lassen (Wie geht das?) so affig das Game.
> Und die Story ist wirr. Worum gehts da? Schwer zu kapieren.


 Wie wärs mit einem Micky Maus Heft? 
Einem Porno?
Oder einem Panini-Sammelalbum?


----------



## kero81 (3. Juni 2014)

Lexx, wie wäre es mit Google?
Dem Steam Forum?
Selbst heraus finden?

Merkste wad?!


----------



## FkAh (3. Juni 2014)

Lexx schrieb:


> Blöde Frage: Wo bekomme ich eine Kamera-App für die QR-Codes her?
> Wenn das in Akt I (50 %) überhaupt schon möglich


 
Ernsthaft? Das ist doch grade die Aufgabe beim QR Code..


----------



## Lexx (3. Juni 2014)

kero81 schrieb:


> Lexx, wie wäre es mit Google?
> Dem Steam Forum?
> Selbst heraus finden?
> 
> Merkste wad?!


 .Hatte ich schon, wie ich sie finde, weiß ich bereits
..Steam habe ich nicht und meide ich.
...Werde ich, und wie.

Nööö, um 00:54 nicht mehr.. da bin ich höchstens noch erregbar.
Für einen Gute-Nacht-Quickie. Wenn mein Kätzchen noch zu..
..hacken wäre.. aber die ist mir ihren Mädels aus..

Offensichtlich sehe ich den Baum vor lauter Wald nicht mehr..


----------



## Framinator (3. Juni 2014)

Egal das Spiel ist nicht der Burner und es muss noch viel mehr kritisiert werden. Viele Spieler machen das und da kommt das Spiel schwer über die 60% Grenze. Wie kann das sein viele Spieleseiten geben doch über 85%? Ich sage nur 4Players. Die haben kein Sample bekommen warum wohl. Die geben 73 Prozent und das ist meine Meinung. Die lassen sich nicht sponsern. Die 4Players Wertung trifft meine voll und ganz. 4Players ist wirklich 4Players. Neutrale Geschichte die Seite. So wahr. http://www.4players.de/4players.php/dispbericht/Allgemein/Test/31372/80455/0/Watch_Dogs.html einfach mal die Ehrlichkeit regieren lassen.

Ehrlichkeit vermisst man leider so oft in unserer Gesellschaft und 4Players bringt nen ehrlichen Test.


----------



## Robonator (3. Juni 2014)

Framinator schrieb:


> Egal das Spiel ist nicht der Burner und es muss noch viel mehr kritisiert werden. Viele Spieler machen das und da kommt das Spiel schwer über die 60% Grenze. Wie kann das sein viele Spieleseiten geben doch über 85%? Ich sage nur 4Players. Die haben kein Sample bekommen warum wohl. Die geben 73 Prozent und das ist meine Meinung. Die lassen sich nicht sponsern. Die 4Players Wertung trifft meine voll und ganz. 4Players ist wirklich 4Players. Neutrale Geschichte die Seite. So wahr. Watch Dogs - Test, Action, XboxOne, PlayStation4, PC - 4Players einfach mal die Ehrlichkeit regieren lassen.


 
Die ganze Zeit biste hier irgendwie nur am Meckern oder? Die letzten Posts die ich von dir hier im Thread gesehen habe, waren alle negativ. Warum lässt du es nicht mal gut sein? Ich denke mittlerweile hat jeder begriffen das du das Game nicht leiden kannst. 


> ...wie funny!...NOT! Oder Handies explodieren lassen (Wie geht das?) so affig das Game.
> Und die Story ist wirr. Worum gehts da? Schwer zu kapieren.


Handys explodieren lassen? Meinst du das bei den Wachen? Das sind keine Handys, das sind Granaten und co die du da hochjagst. 
Und die Story finde ich nun nicht wirklich wirr. Ich bin bisher recht gut mitbekommen und weiß auch worum es geht.


----------



## Framinator (3. Juni 2014)

Ich bin zu dumm für die Story. Sorry, warens doch Handgranaten die man hacken kann. Tut mir leid da hab ich aufgehört zu spielen.


----------



## dbilas (3. Juni 2014)

Das sind "funk"Sprengköpfe...
Davon ab, verstehe ich nicht wie man die simple Story nicht verstehen kann Oo


----------



## Framinator (3. Juni 2014)

Ja ich bin zu dumm hab nach ein paar Stunden aufgehört zu zocken denn mal ehrlich, ich halt den Shit nicht aus bis zum Ende. So Dumm und dieses Geschwistergemache. Das geht garnicht. Ja die Tochter seiner Schwester blabalblabla Luftballons Party. Das ist so stumpf. Geht garnicht. Ist so Klischeehaft für mich. Und nur der Sohn der Schwester und die Schwester auf der Party dann nen Anruf ich beobachte dich. Ich der grosse Bruder checke das ab und kill den Typen. Was geht? Platte Story da hatte ich keine Lust mehr.


----------



## phoenix-2305 (3. Juni 2014)

Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden, ob ichs mir holen soll oder nicht :/


----------



## schlumpi13 (3. Juni 2014)

ich hab mal wieder ein paar bilder geschossen ...  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mist3r89 (3. Juni 2014)

Bei WatchDogs hab ich jetzt auch ähnliche Grafikbugs... Die Dächer flimmern usw... naja.. schade


----------



## kero81 (3. Juni 2014)

Lexx schrieb:


> .Hatte ich schon, wie ich sie finde, weiß ich bereits
> ..Steam habe ich nicht und meide ich.
> ...Werde ich, und wie.
> 
> ...


 
Wie charmant... ^^


----------



## Rizzard (3. Juni 2014)

Lexx schrieb:


> Blöde Frage: Wo bekomme ich eine Kamera-App für die QR-Codes her?
> Wenn das in Akt I (50 %) überhaupt schon möglich ist..



Ich hab auch noch keinen QR Code erledigt.
Weis nicht mal was ich da machen muss. Hab mich aber auch nicht wirklich damit beschäftigt. Ich ging bisher davon aus das wird im weiteren Spielverlauf angegangen (bin aktuel Anfang Akt 2) oder ich hab´s einfach versäumt.


----------



## cap82 (3. Juni 2014)

Ihr müsst euch an die Stelle auf der Karte begeben, wo das Symbol ist und dann mal an den Häuserwänden umsehen. Meist ist so ein Symbol auf mehrere Flächen hintereinander verteilt. Es gibt dann genau eine einzige Kamera in der Umgebung, die im richtigen Winkel zu den ganzen Symbolen steht. Wenn ihr diese dann hackt, seht ihr das komplette Symbol und könnt es über diese Kamera einlesen. 
Easy oder?


----------



## RavionHD (3. Juni 2014)

Ja, die QR Codes sind witzig, einfach immer die geeignete Kamera finden, habe schon alle erledigt, am Ende erwartet euch eine ziemlich schwere Hacker Mission, die ich ersrt mit viel Tüffteln geschafft habe.

Ich frage mich jedoch wieso viele das Hacken eintönig finden, es wäre doch unangenehm wenn man für jeden Hack ein Minispiel erledigen müsste, gerade bei Verfolgungsjagden mit dem Auto muss man schell reagieren und ein Minispiel dazwischen würde doch meiner Meinung mehr nerven als nützlich sein bzw. das Spiel anspruchsvoller machen.

@schlumpi13

Gerade Bild 2 bzw. alle Szenen mit und anch Regen sehr wirklich sehr schön aus, in diesen Punkten ist das Spiel grafisch wirklich sehr stark!


----------



## Redase (3. Juni 2014)

Also langsam platzt mir die Hutschnur...

Ich checks echt nicht.. warum sieht es bei euch besser aus , als bei mir oO ? 

So sieht es bei mir auf ULTRA + 4x TXAA auf 1080p
Texturen sind auch ultra.....

man sieht auch ganz gut die Popups...


http://www11.pic-upload.de/29.05.14/amc268fne9yi.jpg
http://www11.pic-upload.de/29.05.14/wrk9f2ttx416.jpg
http://www11.pic-upload.de/29.05.14/aoyjqcp8gyxl.jpg
http://www11.pic-upload.de/29.05.14/yqt8pryt4nln.jpg
http://www11.pic-upload.de/29.05.14/glmxnr2sp1yc.jpg
http://www11.pic-upload.de/29.05.14/8lo6x2uuzjpw.jpg


habe Textur Popups ... texturen unscharf auf distanz... alles ultra inkl texturen von Temporal SMAA bis 4x TXAA alles durch ... minimale unterscheide ...aber noch lange nicht das was ihr vorzeigen könnt...

system hab ihc übrigens vor kurzem komplett neuinstalliert...


----------



## RavionHD (3. Juni 2014)

@Redase

Bei normalem Wetter sieht Watch Dogs auch etwas unspektakulär aus, mach mal ein paar Fotos mit bzw. nach Regen.
Du hast ja das gleiche Spiel, es kann also nicht anders aussehen.


----------



## FkAh (3. Juni 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Ja, die QR Codes sind witzig, einfach immer die geeignete Kamera finden, habe schon alle erledigt, am Ende erwartet euch eine ziemlich schwere Hacker Mission, die ich ersrt mit viel Tüffteln geschafft habe.
> 
> Ich frage mich jedoch wieso viele das Hacken eintönig finden, es wäre doch unangenehm wenn man für jeden Hack ein Minispiel erledigen müsste, gerade bei Verfolgungsjagden mit dem Auto muss man schell reagieren und ein Minispiel dazwischen würde doch meiner Meinung mehr nerven als nützlich sein bzw. das Spiel anspruchsvoller machen.


 
Ich meinte das eher so dass man beim Hacken von Gebäuden bspw. mehr Minigames einbauen könnte. Erinnere mich da auch an die Hackminigames aus AC IV. 
Beim Fahren hätt ich mehr in Richtung Quicktime gedacht, zumindest was das Hacking angeht um Gegner auszuschalten. Eben nicht immer nur Q.


----------



## Redase (3. Juni 2014)

hast du auch die ekelhaften texture popups...bei regen sieht es "fast" so aus wie auf anderen bildern, BIS AUF die texturen und die popups ... sind immernoch vorhanden...auto sehen auf distanz total verwaschen aus... unschafte texturen (hauswände , mauerwerke.. usw..) 

wenn es bei regen wenigstens ansatzweise wie bei schlumpi aussehen würde...würde ich es spielen..aber so wie es bei mir imo ist...macht es kein spaß und es verstaubt nur ... ich rühr es gar nicht mehr an ^^ spiele abend immer bf4..

meistens logg ich mich in WD ein spiel 2 min .... dann sieht es ******** aus und ruckelt...zack watch dogs aus ... und bf4 an...

schau dir mal die letztens 2 bilder an die ich hochgeladen habe...

da sieht man die autos auf distanz aufpopen ....
dazu is die hauswand an der kreuzung links total verbuggt...man sieht quasi die hauswand am Store durch eine andere hauswand an der kreuzung ( gelbes auto parts werbeschild )


edit:
Speccs BTW

i7 2600k @ 4.3 ghz
32gb DDR3 1600
64gb ssd (system)
1,5 TB WD Black
780ti GHz
Win 8.1

ich hatte WD schon auf der SSD , kein unterschied..


----------



## mist3r89 (3. Juni 2014)

Redase schrieb:


> Also langsam platzt mir die Hutschnur...
> 
> Ich checks echt nicht.. warum sieht es bei euch besser aus , als bei mir oO ?
> 
> ...


 
hab dasselbe problem^^
auch mit den selben Einstellungen sieht das Spiel irgendwie nicht immer gleich aus^^ Am anfang hatte ich gar keine verschwindende oder auftauchende objekte wie autos oder menschen... jetzt verschwindet alles was weiter als 100m ist...


----------



## FkAh (3. Juni 2014)

Sagtmal könnt ihr euch auch grade nicht bei Uplay anmelden?..


----------



## Redase (3. Juni 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> hab dasselbe problem^^
> auch mit den selben Einstellungen sieht das Spiel irgendwie nicht immer gleich aus^^ Am anfang hatte ich gar keine verschwindende oder auftauchende objekte wie autos oder menschen... jetzt verschwindet alles was weiter als 100m ist...


 
die performance ist auch endmies... 

graka 100% auslastung egal ob high oder ultra...

beim fahren und laufen microruckler...
kein geschwindigkeits gefühl....

hab i7 2600k @ 4.3 ghz
780ti Ghz
64 SSD (system) 
1,5 tb wd black
32gb ddr3 1600er
win 8.1

ich muss ehrlich sagen das das Reloaded release von Watch dogs, lief vieeeeel und sah um einiges besser aus, als die gekaufte version von uplay (ja ich hatte das Reloaded release da mein key noch nicht aktiv war, erst seit dem 27.5)


----------



## mist3r89 (3. Juni 2014)

Redase schrieb:


> die performance ist auch endmies...
> 
> graka 100% auslastung egal ob high oder ultra...
> 
> ...


 
Ne meine gecrackte version lief schon mieser als die endversion, das gegenteil wär wohl ein wenig übertrieben
Ich kann bei mir die texturen gar nicht vermindern, die sind auf ultra und grau hinterlegt^^ ich kann nur die Deteilstufe senken :-/


----------



## kero81 (3. Juni 2014)

Was war das "reload release"?!


----------



## Redase (3. Juni 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Ne meine gecrackte version lief schon mieser als die endversion, das gegenteil wär wohl ein wenig übertrieben
> Ich kann bei mir die texturen gar nicht vermindern, die sind auf ultra und grau hinterlegt^^ ich kann nur die Deteilstufe senken :-/


 
also bei mir liefs mitm v2.0a crack von 3dm viel viel besser

Ultra texturen werden erst ab 3gb VRAM aktiv aber die hast du ja...

du darfst nich "ingame" sein um die Textur Quali hochzustellen...
du musst im ersten menu sein... ohne ein savegame geladen zu haben..
dann gehts


----------



## mist3r89 (3. Juni 2014)

Redase schrieb:


> also bei mir liefs mitm v2.0a crack von 3dm viel viel besser
> 
> Ultra texturen werden erst ab 3gb VRAM aktiv aber die hast du ja...
> 
> ...


 
achso probier ich jheut abend wieder aus


----------



## RavionHD (3. Juni 2014)

FkAh schrieb:


> Sagtmal könnt ihr euch auch grade nicht bei Uplay anmelden?..


 
Geht bei mir problemlos.


----------



## sh4sta (3. Juni 2014)

schlumpis Bilder sehen aber auch stark nach SweetFX aus.
uPlay funzt bei mir.

Ist aber interessant das man anscheinend das "Recht" hat, sich gecrackte Versionen zu organisieren, wenn das eigene Spiel/Key nicht vor Release funktionieren...


----------



## FkAh (3. Juni 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Geht bei mir problemlos.


 Ja jetzt gings auch wieder bei mir.

Sagmal Bobi du meintest ja du hast schon alle QRs gesammelt.
Tauchen da im späteren Spielverlauf noch weitere Nebenmissionen auf der World Map auf?

Muss ja eigentlich den Fixer, Konvoi fehlen auch noch welche. Die Menschenhandelmissionen, die man ja im Fortschirttsbaum sieht, fehlen komplett. Ebenso auch 3 QR Codes. cTOS Türme hab ich alle 13 bisher.


----------



## RavionHD (3. Juni 2014)

FkAh schrieb:


> Ja jetzt gings auch wieder bei mir.
> 
> Sagmal Bobi du meintest ja du hast schon alle QRs gesammelt.
> Tauchen da im späteren Spielverlauf noch weitere Nebenmissionen auf der World Map auf?
> ...


 
Es gibt die 
-) Frauenmörder
-) Waffenkisten
-) Menschenhändler
-) QR Codes
Nebenmissionen.
Dann natürlich noch sowas wie Gang-Verstecke, Konvoi, Verbrecher, Fixer, falls man noch Bock hat die Privatsphäre-Nebenmissionen (wobei ich die noch nicht alle habe und diese soweit ich weiß keine eigene "Story" haben wie die von mir aufgezählten ersten 4).

Diese Nebenmissionen erscheinen jedoch alle nur mit Verlauf der Story, man kann nicht im ersten Akt oder 2 Akt herumdümpeln und diese Nebenmissionen fertig machen, vor allem weil sie auch etwas mit der Hauptstory zu tun haben (Gerade die Menschenhändler Nebenmission).


----------



## sh4sta (3. Juni 2014)

Du musst die Main Story weiter spielen. Dann tauchen die restlichen Missionen auf. Man hat auch noch nicht alle ctos Türme, das nur mal so am Rande erwähnt.


----------



## Robonator (3. Juni 2014)

> beim fahren und laufen microruckler...
> kein geschwindigkeits gefühl....


Stell von TXAA eventuell mal auf MSAA bzw Temporal SMAA. Das hat bei mir diese Miniruckler entfernt und abgesehen von den Nachladerucklern läuft es bei mir nun bestens.


----------



## FkAh (3. Juni 2014)

sh4sta schrieb:


> Du musst die Main Story weiter spielen. Dann tauchen die restlichen Missionen auf. Man hat auch noch nicht alle ctos Türme, das nur mal so am Rande erwähnt.


 Also noch neue Gebiete? Ich hab halt aktuell alle 13 gehackt und auch mittlerweile fast alle Nebenmissionen gemacht, die ich bisher machen kann. (akt 2 5te Mission, glaube).
Außer diesen Citygames und Online Sachen, da habch grade keien Lust. Schach kann ich auch mit meinem Opa spielen.


----------



## Samba1984 (3. Juni 2014)

also die bilder von schlumpi sind offensichtlich mit SweetFX gepimpt, da gibts schon paar coole presets für die das spiel echt gut aufwerten

edit: grad gesehen er nutzt diesen hier Watch Dogs - RealVision SweetFX - ULTRA [PC | 1440p] - YouTube


----------



## RavionHD (3. Juni 2014)

FkAh schrieb:


> Also noch neue Gebiete? Ich hab halt aktuell alle 13 gehackt und auch mittlerweile fast alle Nebenmissionen gemacht, die ich bisher machen kann. (akt 2 5te Mission, glaube).
> Außer diesen Citygames und Online Sachen, da habch grade keien Lust. Schach kann ich auch mit meinem Opa spielen.


 
Im 4 Akt glaube ich (oder vll Akt 3) wird ein weiterer ctOS gehackt, der jedoch nur in der Hauptmission freischaltbar ist. 

Ich wäre jedem dankbar der mir eine Anleitung zu SweetFX und Watch Dogs geben würde.


----------



## FkAh (3. Juni 2014)

Na dann muss ich ja wohl doch noch Hauptmission spielen. 

Hatte mir das zwar auch shcon gedacht, dass was dazukommt, aber trotzdem danke.


----------



## Redase (3. Juni 2014)

sh4sta schrieb:


> schlumpis Bilder sehen aber auch stark nach SweetFX aus.
> uPlay funzt bei mir.
> 
> Ist aber interessant das man anscheinend das "Recht" hat, sich gecrackte Versionen zu organisieren, wenn das eigene Spiel/Key nicht vor Release funktionieren...



Das mit dem "Recht" ist so eine fragwürdige sache ^^


noch ne andere frage ?! warum sind die Texturen auf ultra, bei manchen sehr scharf und bei mir extrem unscharf (auf entfernung 100m+ ) 
Ich würde das Spiel so gerne spielen und richtig "eintauchen" aber das spiel vermittelt mir nicht das gefühl, wegen verwaschenen Texturen / Microruckler trotz Temporal SMAA / MSAA / TXAA .... / textur popups
Einige können evtl drüber hinwegsehen, aber ich finde es zerstört die atmosphäre...

Ich spiele zwar auch gute alte DoS/Amiga/snes usw.. games... weil grafik normalerweise scheiss egal is ^^ aber ein paar ansprüche hab ich schon (vorallem bei watch dogs) zumal heutzutage auf story größtenteils geschissen wird ^^ hauptsache grafik fetzt... was bei watch dogs in beiden fällen bei mir nicht zutrifft, weder grafik noch story haut mich imo um.... wenn wenigstens die grafik passen würde, könnte man über die schäbige standart story hinwegsehen ^^

wisst ihr, ich will eigl nur wissen obs an meinem system liegt (was ich nicht hoffe und denke) oder am spiel (was höchstwahrscheinlich der fall ist) 
und ob ich einer von wenigen/vielen bin , die das problem haben^^, denn laut youtube geht es bei vielen die fast exakt das gleiche system wie ich haben...da sind keine ruckler...keine verwaschenen texturen (popups sind auf jedem system vorhanden, egal ob low oder ultra..)

Anscheinend hat ubisoft zuviel fürs Marketing ausgegeben..


----------



## Samba1984 (3. Juni 2014)

Redase schrieb:


> wisst ihr, ich will eigl nur wissen obs an meinem system liegt (was ich nicht hoffe und denke) oder am spiel (was höchstwahrscheinlich der fall ist)
> und ob ich einer von wenigen/vielen bin , die das problem haben^^,


 
ich hab keine ruckler und obs an deinem system liegt weis keiner, ich spiele auf alles ultra inkl texturen. Kann auch nur von mir reden, warte doch einfach den neuen Patch ab und probiere es dann.. warum es bei den einen ruckelt und bei den anderen nicht weis keiner, vllt liegts am hersteller der karte oder weis der Geier. Aber man kann sagen du bist einer von vielen mit dem Problem, also diesbezüglich brauchst du dir keine sorgen machen

Der Patch ist ja schon in Arbeit dafür.



Bobi schrieb:


> Ich wäre jedem dankbar der mir eine Anleitung zu SweetFX und Watch Dogs geben würde.


 
das ist ganz einfach, du musst dir nur eine datei runterladen von der seite die schlumpi gepostet hat und die txt datei in watch dogs einfügen und das wars... auf youtube gibts dafür ein ein Guide. Das ganze machst du mit dem programm Radeonpro, geht auch bei nvidia obwohls ein AMD Programm ist


----------



## Samba1984 (3. Juni 2014)

doppelpost


----------



## Schmidde (3. Juni 2014)

Ist mittlerweile schon was über Hacks bekann?!
Bin gerade von jemand gehackt worden der sich einfach *in* einem Gebäude versteckt hat in das man überhaupt keinen Zugang hat.
Mal davon abgesehen der er micht quasie schon fast über die halbe Map hacken konnte und ich erst bei 50% "Hackfortschritt" an seinem Standort ankam....




Was ich auch merkwürdig finde:
Trotz 2880x1620 + Temporal SMAA sind weder GPU noch CPU am Limit
Das einzige was durch die Decke schießt ist mit bald 11GB die Auslagerungsdatei




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FkAh (3. Juni 2014)

Hab an sich noch nichts davon gelesen, aber wenn ich mir die Bestenlisten angucke bei Fixer-Events gibts da anscheinend Hacks.

Beispielsweise 4:36:XX übrig bei der Mission, obwohl man insgesamt vom Spiel nur 3 Minuten ingesamt an Zeit bekommt.

Oder auch bei Konvois, wo die mission nach 5 Sekunden abgeschlossen wird. Geht einfach nicht.


Es ist doch zum kotzen.. komm schon wieder nicht rein.


----------



## Samba1984 (3. Juni 2014)

uplay grad wohl wieder down und das mit den hacks hab ich auch schon 2x erlebt... einmal war einer in nem auto unsichtbar das ich 2x gescannt habe und beim anderen mal war einer IN einem tankkanister versteckt.. echt kacke wenn man hacks benutzt und das nötig hat. da spielt man lieber offline


----------



## Redase (3. Juni 2014)

Hab 32gb ddr3 1600 drin und Auslagerungsdatei aus... Ich mach sie später mal an... Vllt ist das Problem damit gelöst (ruckler) 
Wenn ich mit ner 780ti auf 2880 x 1620 downsample, ultra +temporal smaa, dann spackt es nur noch rum... Nur nachladehänger... 

Achja es is egal ob downsampling oder 1080p... Die graka is immer bei 99-100 auslastung


----------



## FkAh (3. Juni 2014)

Auch dreist von Uplay zu sagen, dass es Probleme mit meiner Interverbindung gäbe, wenn es eindeutig an denen liegt.


----------



## Schmidde (3. Juni 2014)

Redase schrieb:


> Hab 32gb ddr3 1600 drin und Auslagerungsdatei aus... Ich mach sie später mal an... Vllt ist das Problem damit gelöst (ruckler)
> Wenn ich mit ner 780ti auf 2880 x 1620 downsample, ultra +temporal smaa, dann spackt es nur noch rum... Nur nachladehänger...
> 
> Achja es is egal ob downsampling oder 1080p... Die graka is immer bei 99-100 auslastung


 
Bei ausgeschalteter Auslagerungsdatei stürzt das Spiel bei mir nach ~1Min reproduzierbar ab, davor kommt noch die übliche Windoof Warnung das ich zu wenig Arbeitsspeicher hätte (8GB)


----------



## nyso (3. Juni 2014)

8 GB sind ohne Auslagerungsdatei vielleicht wirklich zu wenig, daher möglicherweise die Abstürze.


----------



## Oozy (3. Juni 2014)

Hat jemand von euch das Auto 'Papavero Stealth-Edition' für 40 Uplay Units gekauft?


----------



## Euda (3. Juni 2014)

Hat jemand eigentlich bereits getestet, die Auslagerungsdatei in eine RAMDisk zu packen und somit ein eventuell ineffizientes Speichermanagement zu umgehen?


----------



## Schmidde (3. Juni 2014)

Funktioniert das überhaupt?
In der Auslagerungsdatei werden doch die Daten gespeichert, die bei vollem RAM eben nicht mehr in den Arbeitsspeicher passen.
Wenn  ich nun ne RAMDisk am laufen hab, hätte ich ja noch weniger  Arbeitsspeicher, der im Ernstfall ergo schneller voll wird. Bzw *wenn*  er dann voll ist, landen die Dateien in der RAMDisk, also wieder im  Arbeitsspeicher. Dann kann ich den Arbeitsspeicher genau so gut  Arbeitsspeicher sein lassen 

Naja, wie auch immer, sind leider schon 4x2GB verbaut. 
Da  ich aber auch schon von Leuten gelesen habe bei denen WD über 20GB  Arbeitsspeicher verbraucht, hoffe ich das das nur ein Bug ist der noch  gefixt wird


----------



## Euda (3. Juni 2014)

Sicher wäre das ganze wohl nur für Besitzer von mindestens 16 GiByte RAM lohnenswert. Dennoch, folgendermaßen:
Angenommen, das Spiel ginge aufgrund interner Limitierungen, den Arbeitsspeicher auszulasten, ineffizient in puncto Streaming und Swapping vor. Somit würde bei 16GB verbautem Arbeitsspeicher bspw. nur 6GB permanent gefüllt, während der Rest brach läge und die zusätzlichen Daten zum Streamen in die Auslagerungsdatei gecached würden. Verschöbe man nun die Auslagerungsdatei in eine RAM-Disk, so wären diese Caches bei Bedarf umgehend verfügbar und müssten nicht über lahme Festplatten-Ops in den RAM bzw. VRAM gelangen.
-> Weniger Fps-Drops und Nachladeruckler.
Fände es wunderbar, wenn das mal jemand hier testen könnte. 

MfG,
_Euda_


----------



## nyso (3. Juni 2014)

Hm, wollte gerade mal die Ram-Auslastung testen, habe ja 16GB. Nur leider ist mein Internet kaputt, behauptet Ubisoft Ist ja nur VDSL 50.000 mit nem super Ping, und das ganze stabil


----------



## Robonator (3. Juni 2014)

nyso schrieb:


> Hm, wollte gerade mal die Ram-Auslastung testen, habe ja 16GB. Nur leider ist mein Internet kaputt, behauptet Ubisoft Ist ja nur VDSL 50.000 mit nem super Ping, und das ganze stabil


 
Uplay halt. Kann bei Uplay z.B. nichtmal Patches runterladen da Uplay als einziges Programm meine ganze Internetverbindung lahmlegt.


----------



## nyso (3. Juni 2014)

Hm, bisher sehr merkwürdige Ergebnisse. Egal was ich mache, maximal 50% CPU-Auslastung und max. 2.3GB Ram

Jetzt sinds 2,4GB, und die CPU dümpelt weiter vor sich hin. Trotz Rennen von Pawnee in die Stadt, dann einen Konvoi mit dem Granatwerfer zerpflückt, alles Mögliche kaputt gefahren etc




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firehunter_93 (3. Juni 2014)

eine frage, läuft vll watch dogs auf win7 besser? kann das jmd vll bestätigen?


----------



## Samba1984 (3. Juni 2014)

Firehunter_93 schrieb:


> eine frage, läuft vll watch dogs auf win7 besser? kann das jmd vll bestätigen?


 
nein läuft es nicht  es läuft auch 8.1 besser als auf 7, dazu gibts auch benches. Hängt mit der besseren Mehrkernoptimierung zusammen usw, davon profitiert auch watch dogs


----------



## Samba1984 (3. Juni 2014)

Soo hab jetzt mal SweetFX Preset getestet, allerdings sehen die Bilder etwas seltsam aus. Ingame sieht das etwas hübscher aus, vllt erkennt man ja etwas

Hier ein Bild mit aktiviertem SweetFX Preset 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und hier das gleiche ohne SweetFX 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liegt vllt auch am Wetter grad das die Bilder so seltsam aussehen, bei Regen sieht es auch in normaler Einstellung einfach TOP aus.

Das Wetter ist vorbei und es regnet nichtmehr hier nochmal zwei Vergleichsbilder

Mit SweetFX aktiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ohne SweetFX 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unten angehängt nochmal die Bilder meiner Einstellungen (mit Temporal SMAA und texturen auf hoch sind noch paar FPS machbar, da hatte ich an die 75 FPS)


----------



## Robonator (3. Juni 2014)

Sehr komisch bei dir.
Hab mir auch die Config aus dem verlinkten Video reingezogen. Sieht soweit top aus. Hab soweit die selben Settings wie du, mit der Ausnahme das ich statt TXAA das Temporal SMAA drin hab 


> Hm, bisher sehr merkwürdige Ergebnisse. Egal was ich mache, maximal 50% CPU-Auslastung und max. 2.3GB Ram
> 
> Jetzt sinds 2,4GB, und die CPU dümpelt weiter vor sich hin. Trotz Rennen von Pawnee in die Stadt, dann einen Konvoi mit dem Granatwerfer zerpflückt, alles Mögliche kaputt gefahren etc


Sowas ähnliches ist bei mir auch der Fall. Allerdings geht meine Ramauslastung hoch auf 80-90%. Watchdogs frisst dabei "angeblich" nur ca 2.5GB


----------



## Ruebenbauer (3. Juni 2014)

Samba1984 schrieb:


> Soo hab jetzt mal SweetFX Preset getestet, allerdings sehen die Bilder etwas seltsam aus. Ingame sieht das etwas hübscher aus, vllt erkennt man ja etwas
> 
> Hier ein Bild mit aktiviertem SweetFX Preset
> 
> ...


 
Wie bringst du das nur zum Laufen bei mir geht es einfach nicht !


----------



## Samba1984 (4. Juni 2014)

Ruebenbauer schrieb:


> Wie bringst du das nur zum Laufen bei mir geht es einfach nicht !


 
ich werd morgen ne kurze anleitung machen dafür


----------



## xXNightRiderXx (4. Juni 2014)

Also ich habe komischer weise wenn ich SMAAx4 habe fast durchgehend 3,6Gb VRAM Auslastung, mit SMAAx8 aber nur noch 3,3GB dafür aber ca 1,4GB RAM mehr auslastung ist das normal? Desweiteren habe ich bei SMAAx8 nach einiger zeit diese typischen Nachladerukler, obwohl ich die mit SMAAx4 nicht habe/wahrnehme.
SMAAx4 40-50FPS
SMAAx8 27-38FPS

Spiele alles auf Ultra,
i5 4670k @4,3Ghz
R290 Vapor-X @ 1080Mhz
8 Gb 1866er
CCC 14.6

Weiß einer eigentlich wann der Patch kommt?


----------



## RavionHD (4. Juni 2014)

Bei mir funktioniert SweetFX schlichtweg nicht, ich benutze den SweetFX Configurator mit diesem Tutorial:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBFbfSNBUNc

Aber es geht einfach nicht...


----------



## Samba1984 (4. Juni 2014)

Ich nutze RadeonPro und da gehts ohne Probleme, einschalten und ausschalten mit der Taste 1 auf dem Numpad, werde nach der Arbeit mal ne Info schreiben wie ich das gemacht habe


----------



## nyso (4. Juni 2014)

Hier ist es sehr schön erklärt,  danach habe ich mich gestern gerichtet und es ging sofort. Guide | Installing SweetFX for Watch Dogs [Window…: http://youtu.be/ZHGd1wwyILI


----------



## Snooze1988 (4. Juni 2014)

Hallo ich habe gestern die Hauptmissionen von Watch Dogs abgeschlossen und will jetzt mehr.

Reicht es wenn ich mir den Season Pass bei Steam kaufe? Habe ich da dann alle DLCs inklusive?


----------



## sh4sta (4. Juni 2014)

nyso schrieb:


> Hier ist es sehr schön erklärt,  danach habe ich mich gestern gerichtet und es ging sofort. Guide | Installing SweetFX for Watch Dogs [Window…: Guide | Installing SweetFX for Watch Dogs [Windows 7/8.1] - YouTube



Jupp, danach habe ich es Gestern auch gemacht und lief auch sofort. Alle anderen SweetFX Sachen(Configurator ect.) haben bei mir nicht funktioniert.


----------



## FkAh (4. Juni 2014)

Snooze1988 schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe gestern die Hauptmissionen von Watch Dogs abgeschlossen und will jetzt mehr.
> 
> Reicht es wenn ich mir den Season Pass bei Steam kaufe? Habe ich da dann alle DLCs inklusive?


 Wie wärs mit Nebenmissionen? 
Ich spiel jetzt seit ner Woche pro Tag nurnoch 1ne Hauptmission meist und die restlichen 2-3 Stunden alles nur Nebenmissionen. 
Hab aber jetzt fast alles durch außer Citygames, also noch nen bissel besaufen und Wetten. 
Hütchenspiel und Schach haben mri sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## RavionHD (4. Juni 2014)

SweetFX funktioniert mittlerweile, ich habe einfach die Txt. Datei in den Ornder mit der Watch Dos.exe gegeben und kann es mit der 'Einfügen' Taste aktivieren und deaktivieren.
Es sieht wirklich absolut besser aus mit SweetFX, gefühlt kommt das Spiel der E3 Präsentation 2012 so sehr viel näher, die Farben, die Schatten, die Vegetation, die Gebäude, alles sieht natürlich und lebendiger mit dieser SweetFX Konfiguration aus.
Ich lade später noch ein paar Bilder hoch.


----------



## dbilas (4. Juni 2014)

Obwohl SweetFX ja nichts anderes ist als mehr Farben/Kontrast etc. Könnte man auch über die Grafikkartensoftware anpassen


----------



## Samba1984 (4. Juni 2014)

dbilas schrieb:


> Obwohl SweetFX ja nichts anderes ist als mehr Farben/Kontrast etc. Könnte man auch über die Grafikkartensoftware anpassen


 
aber man muss es auch tun und nicht nur blöd daher reden... ich hab mir ne realistic sweetfx geladen und bin damit schon sehr zufrieden. Bin froh das sich da andere die Arbeit gemacht haben.


----------



## dbilas (4. Juni 2014)

Was hat es mit "blöd daher reden" zu tun, wenn ich erwähne das SweetFX nicht zwingend notwendig ist? :banghead:

Ich habe bei mir alles entsprechend mit Profilen hinterlegt .


----------



## Oozy (4. Juni 2014)

In Mad Mile am Pier, ganz im Osten der Karte gibt es sehr viele Leute mit dicken Geldbeutel. Über 70K in wenigen Minuten erbeutet.


----------



## Ruebenbauer (4. Juni 2014)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> In Mad Mile am Pier, ganz im Osten der Karte gibt es sehr viele Leute mit dicken Geldbeutel. Über 70K in wenigen Minuten erbeutet.


 
Gut zu wissen danke


----------



## FkAh (4. Juni 2014)

Wer hat denn in dem Spiel bitte Geldsorgen?

Das einzgei was ich mal gekauft habe, waren fertig zusammengebaute USVs, weil ich zu faul war die Komponeten einzeln zu kaufen.
Hab aktuell 450k $.


----------



## Robonator (4. Juni 2014)

Hatte mal knapp 60k. Bin dann Kleidung shoppen gegangen und war plötzlich pleite  

Kaufe mir aber öfters auch Waffen oder Bauteile.
Oder lass mir so nen netten Stealth-Sportflitzer liefern


----------



## Tazmal27 (4. Juni 2014)

ich hab 550k im moment, hab vorhin 3 leute gehackt und am geldautomaten 120k abgehoben lol.


----------



## DafuqO_o (4. Juni 2014)

Bei mir will SweetFX einfach nicht funktionieren >.< Per "Direktinstallation" in die Gamefiles krieg ich nen Fehler, per RadeonPro stürzt das Game direkt ab -.-


----------



## RavionHD (4. Juni 2014)

DafuqO_o schrieb:


> Bei mir will SweetFX einfach nicht funktionieren >.< Per "Direktinstallation" in die Gamefiles krieg ich nen Fehler, per RadeonPro stürzt das Game direkt ab -.-


 
Einfach die Txt. Datei in den Ordner geben wo die WatchDogs.exe ist, danach ingame mit "Einfügen" Taste aktivierbar bzw. deaktivierbar.


----------



## DafuqO_o (4. Juni 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Einfach die Txt. Datei in den Ordner geben wo die WatchDogs.exe ist, danach ingame mit "Einfügen" Taste aktivierbar bzw. deaktivierbar.


 
Hab ich schon versucht, passiert genau gar nichts...


----------



## Robonator (4. Juni 2014)

Das ist bei Sweetfx aber auch ein bissel mehr als nur ne .txt Datei, oder versteh ich da grad wat falsch?^^ 

Btw ich hab mir hier 
Kostenlos und ohne Anmeldung Bilder und Dateien hochladen!
bzw https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3FFtDHTnSE
die .rar geladen, den Inhalt ins Verzeichnis wo auch die .exe ist, installiert und es funzte sofort.


----------



## DafuqO_o (4. Juni 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Das ist bei Sweetfx aber auch ein bissel mehr als nur ne .txt Datei, oder versteh ich da grad wat falsch?^^
> 
> Btw ich hab mir hier
> Kostenlos und ohne Anmeldung Bilder und Dateien hochladen!
> ...


 
Wie schon geschrieben, funktioniert nicht. wird wahrscheinlich an Win 8.1 liegen...


----------



## nyso (4. Juni 2014)

Habe auch Win 8.1, 64 Bit, und bei mir gehts mit RadeonPro absolut problemlos.

Hat noch jemand ne Idee warum mein Prozessor und der Arbeitsspeicher bei mir nur minimal belastet werden, während sie bei anderen am Limit laufen?


----------



## DafuqO_o (4. Juni 2014)

nyso schrieb:


> Habe auch Win 8.1, 64 Bit, und bei mir gehts mit RadeonPro absolut problemlos.
> 
> Hat noch jemand ne Idee warum mein Prozessor und der Arbeitsspeicher bei mir nur minimal belastet werden, während sie bei anderen am Limit laufen?


 
Nee, um 32/64Bit-Mode stürzt es ab, im 32Bit-Mode startet es, macht aber keine Änderungen...


----------



## FkAh (4. Juni 2014)

Trinkspiel ab Stufe 4 is ja einfach mal wicked.. und das geht bis 10


----------



## RavionHD (5. Juni 2014)

Hier ein Video wie das Spiel mit SweetFX ausschaut:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_9dMN9kJh8

Sieht wirklich wahnsinnig gut aus!


----------



## DarkMo (5. Juni 2014)

hallo jungens und mädels ^^ ich hab jetzt nix gelesen hier, fiel mir nur grad spontan wieder ein die frage und fall gleich ins nest, daher nur quik&dirty:

- das spiel gabs ohne steam oder? gibts zwar och mit soweit ich weis, aber es geht auch ohne - darauf kommts mir an. wäre schön, wenns so is ^^
- ääh, ahja: gibts ne demo? naive frage und ich kenn die antwort zu 99,9%, aber die hoffnung stirbt ja zuletzt.
- falls nicht... meint ihr, das dingen läuft bei mir überhaupt? siehe sig.

wie gesagt, mit ner demo wäre das mit dem ausprobieren ja kein thema (zu sowas taugen letsplays halt mal garnich -.- ), aber joa. laut verpackungs mindestanforderung nen 940er mit 3,4ghz. ich hab nur nen 920er (3,2) aber hochgedreht auf äh 3,4 oder sowas. is jetzt ja auch scho wieder jahre her - die zeit vergeht :/ also jedenfalls auf das niveau in etwa von dem 940er. graka beherrscht rein technisch dx11, win7 hab ich notfalls auch. ajo: is das dx11 only oder gibts da auch ne 9er version? ^^


----------



## nyso (5. Juni 2014)

Also ich denke das dein Prozzi das schaffen sollte, die Graka kann ich nicht einschätzen. Aber dazu hat PCGH doch Benchmarks gemacht, musst du halt gucken wie deine HW da abschneidet. 
Die 4GB könnten denke ich ein Flaschenhals werden. 

Ich habe es ohne Steam gekauft, leider Also das Gegenteil von dir
Demo selbstverständlich, ..... nicht


----------



## DarkMo (5. Juni 2014)

hmm hmm hmm. naja, zurückgeben is ja leider nich ^^ aber schonmal thx für die antwort. wie finde ich denn die benches am dööfsten? ausserhalb meines wot threads les ich hier kaum noch was xD schande auf mein haupt. aber auf die idee bin ich echt noch ned gekommen


----------



## Syrok (5. Juni 2014)

Mit dem breaktrought DLC gibts des jetzt schon für 30 euro.. https://www.g2a.com/r/wadog


----------



## RavionHD (5. Juni 2014)

Hier ein paar Bilder mit SweetFX.
Unbedingt zu empfehlen!


----------



## Ruebenbauer (5. Juni 2014)

Wieso bekomme ich es bei mir nicht zum laufen. Selbst mit dem Radeon dingens da nicht


----------



## VikingGe (5. Juni 2014)

SweetFX? Klappte bei mir unter 8.1 auch noch nie, bei keinem Spiel - keine Ahnung, wo da die Magie liegt.
Leider. Denn gerade Watch Dogs könnte nen leichten Schärfefilter vertragen...


----------



## RavionHD (5. Juni 2014)

Ruebenbauer schrieb:


> Wieso bekomme ich es bei mir nicht zum laufen. Selbst mit dem Radeon dingens da nicht


 
Du musst einfach nur die ganzen Dateien (nachdem Du sie extrahiert hast) manuell in den Ordner geben wo die WatchDogs.exe ist, und per "Einfügen" Taste ist der Effekt dann ein- und ausschaltbar.
RadeonPro braucht es da nicht.


----------



## DafuqO_o (5. Juni 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Du musst einfach nur die ganzen Dateien (nachdem Du sie extrahiert hast) manuell in den Ordner geben wo die WatchDogs.exe ist, und per "Einfügen" Taste ist der Effekt dann ein- und ausschaltbar.
> RadeonPro braucht es da nicht.


Und genau dann kommt ein Fehler unter Windows 8.1 (Was du ja nicht hast)...


----------



## FkAh (5. Juni 2014)

Jemand vllt. Lust heute Abend auf ne private Session Online Rennen?

Habe grade zwei gemacht, beim ersten Mal irgendwie alle Gegner tändig gelaggt und hin udn ehr gesprungen, kam dann irgendwi emission abgerbcohen.
Zweites Mal alles ziemlich cool, war mit gutem Abstand erster und dann hat wieder i nen Heini das vorher beendet..


----------



## DarkMo (5. Juni 2014)

bin heut wegen dem kleinen eh in der stadt unterwegs und werd mich da spontan entscheiden. wenn ich die 45 ocken richtig gesehn hatte, werd ichs wohl einfach mal probieren. nach 2 jahren mal wieder nen spiel kaufen is glaube erlaubt ^^ vorallem überlege ich schon, wo ich mein bild (packung des spiels mit stinkefinger von mir) am besten platziere, dass es rockstar auch ja sieht. alleine das wären mir mit meinem knappen budget diese teuren (wie gesagt für mich) 45 euronen wert. einfach um denen zu zeigen, was sie mir noch wert sind und dass dann halt andere meine knappe kohle bekommen.

sollen sie ruhig weiter diva spielen und sich für bluebyte freuen, dass die die kohle kassieren, die schon für r* angedacht war


----------



## FkAh (5. Juni 2014)

Was issn das wieder für ne behinderter Dreck.

Wenn mich mal jemand Hackt, also nicht Online Beschattung sondern wirkliche Online-Hacking, dann bin ich grade sonste wo, wo es massig viel Deckung etc. pp. gibt. 
Die letzten 3-4 Male jetzt bei jemand anderem war es dann immer ne richtig schöne große Kruezung mit absolut gar keinen Versteckmöglichkeiten außer vllt. nem Auto, das bringt nru auch nicht viel.

Zum kotzen.


----------



## wobix (5. Juni 2014)

Hast ja 5 minuten Zeit dir die Stelle auszusuch in welchem Bereich du den andere hacken willst. Die Meldung das mann gehackt wird erscheint erst nachdem du die Backdoor installiert und den Hack auch gestartet hast.


----------



## FkAh (5. Juni 2014)

Ach?


----------



## DafuqO_o (5. Juni 2014)

Ich glaub ich weiß jetzt warum SFX nicht funktioniert... RadeonPro weigert sich einfach, die Settings zu speichern oO


----------



## FkAh (5. Juni 2014)

wobix schrieb:


> Hast ja 5 minuten Zeit dir die Stelle auszusuch in welchem Bereich du den andere hacken willst. Die Meldung das mann gehackt wird erscheint erst nachdem du die Backdoor installiert und den Hack auch gestartet hast.


 Am Arsch erscheint die.
Sobald ich im Spiel bin, weiß er es.

Oder willst du mir sagen, das Opfer hat mich durch nen Bug entdeckt ohne dass ich ihn gehackt habe und anschließend erschossen?


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (5. Juni 2014)

DafuqO_o schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich weiß jetzt warum SFX nicht funktioniert... RadeonPro weigert sich einfach, die Settings zu speichern oO


 
bei mir schmiert das spiel schon ab, wenn ich es mit uplay lade - ich komme erst gar nicht ins spiel


----------



## Legacyy (5. Juni 2014)

Gerade gefunden 

Watch Dogs Kadzait24 XML Full MOD 1.0 - Check out real Ultra Graphics - Guru3D.com Forums

Habs mal getested und sieht schon um einiges besser aus, als standardmäßig


----------



## Tazmal27 (5. Juni 2014)

muss ich auch mal testen, danke für den link


----------



## Oozy (5. Juni 2014)

Wie hast du das installiert Legacyy? Bei mir spinnt RadeonPro komplett, muss morgen nochmals probieren.


----------



## Tazmal27 (5. Juni 2014)

das ist doch nur eine gamerprofile datei, einfach reinkopieren und alte ersetzen


----------



## Oozy (5. Juni 2014)

Tazmal27 schrieb:


> das ist doch nur eine gamerprofile datei, einfach reinkopieren und alte ersetzen


Ah, danke. Werde das mal morgen probieren.


----------



## Tazmal27 (5. Juni 2014)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Ah, danke. Werde das mal morgen probieren.


 
kein thema


----------



## Robonator (5. Juni 2014)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Gerade gefunden
> 
> Watch Dogs Kadzait24 XML Full MOD 1.0 - Check out real Ultra Graphics - Guru3D.com Forums
> 
> Habs mal getested und sieht schon um einiges besser aus, als standardmäßig


 
Wenn man den Thread etwas weiter liest, dann sieht das ganze aber etwas anders aus.


----------



## Tazmal27 (5. Juni 2014)

Vllt überkommts mich und ich poste morgen mal ein paar screens...


----------



## Oozy (5. Juni 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Wenn man den Thread etwas weiter liest, dann sieht das ganze aber etwas anders aus.



Habe den auch gerade durch gelesen, scheint ja noch einige Probleme zu haben. Eventuell warte ich auf Version 2.0 des Users.


----------



## wobix (5. Juni 2014)

FkAh schrieb:


> Am Arsch erscheint die. Sobald ich im Spiel bin, weiß er es.  Oder willst du mir sagen, das Opfer hat mich durch nen Bug entdeckt ohne dass ich ihn gehackt habe und anschließend erschossen?



Entdecken kann er dich natürlich vorher, wenn du dich Auffällig verhälst, oder durch Zufall.
Im Auto am besten immer viel Abstand halten und zu Fuß immer mit ALT langsam gehen und auch viel Abstand halten.
Immer den Fussgängern anpassen.
Bei mir scheitets meist nach dem Beginn vom Hacken, irgend wie bekomm ich das nicht auf die Reihe mich vernünftig zu verstecken... mit der Masse zu schwimmen macht am meisten Spass und ist auch Nervenkitzel pur! Geht aber bei mir auch in 70% der Fälle schief.


----------



## Tazmal27 (5. Juni 2014)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Habe den auch gerade durch gelesen, scheint ja noch einige Probleme zu haben. Eventuell warte ich auf Version 2.0 des Users.


 
lol wovor hast du denn angst? das ist doch nur ne xml datei.. lads runter, teste es und wenns dir nicht passt lösch sie wieder ausm ordner dann erstellt dir watch dogs ne neue  mit deinen einstellungen oder du benennst deine um. Also bei sowas würde ich nicht warten sondern einfach testen  Probleme hat nie jeder


----------



## RavionHD (5. Juni 2014)

Diesen XML Schwachsinn würde ich lassen, ich habe es getestet und sehe kaum einen optischen Unterschied, außer dass er die Helligkeit auf 28 setzte und es deshalb um einiges dünkler ist.
Wenn ihr wirklich eine sehr viel schönere Grafik haben wollt nutzt die Realistic SweetFX Mod, hier ein paar Bilder:


----------



## Robonator (5. Juni 2014)

Nicht zu vergessen das scheinbar die Dynamischen Lichter damit reduziert werden bzw teils auch Schatten von Objekten etc fehlen. Und noch ein bissel mehr.


----------



## Tazmal27 (5. Juni 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Wenn ihr wirklich eine sehr viel schönere Grafik haben wollt nutzt die Realistic SweetFX Mod, hier ein paar Bilder:



SweetFX Presets machen nichts anderes, die verbessern auch nicht die grafik sondern zeigen die farben anders an damit es hübscher aussieht


----------



## Robonator (5. Juni 2014)

Tazmal27 schrieb:


> SweetFX Presets machen nichts anderes, die verbessern auch nicht die grafik sondern zeigen die farben anders an damit es hübscher aussieht


 
Da steckt noch ein bissel mehr hinter als nur eine Anpassung der Farben


----------



## FkAh (6. Juni 2014)

Finde es irgendwie kacke, dass Poker mit reinfällt in die 100%. Hab jetzt knapp ne Stunde eine Runde gepokert und verloren. Kann das halt nicht so gut.


----------



## mist3r89 (6. Juni 2014)

FkAh schrieb:


> Finde es irgendwie kacke, dass Poker mit reinfällt in die 100%. Hab jetzt knapp ne Stunde eine Runde gepokert und verloren. Kann das halt nicht so gut.


 
hab noch nie ein pokerspiel gesehen^^


----------



## Tazmal27 (6. Juni 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> hab noch nie ein pokerspiel gesehen^^



ca in der mitte von akt 2 musst an einem teilnehmen 


@topic: Hier mal 3 Bilder mit dem Link von legacyy, entscheidet selbst obs was geändert hat, mir gefällts sehr gut  FPS lagen bei ca 45 bis 60


----------



## Zureh (6. Juni 2014)

wobix schrieb:


> Entdecken kann er dich natürlich vorher, wenn du dich Auffällig verhälst, oder durch Zufall.
> Im Auto am besten immer viel Abstand halten und zu Fuß immer mit ALT langsam gehen und auch viel Abstand halten.
> Immer den Fussgängern anpassen.
> Bei mir scheitets meist nach dem Beginn vom Hacken, irgend wie bekomm ich das nicht auf die Reihe mich vernünftig zu verstecken... mit der Masse zu schwimmen macht am meisten Spass und ist auch Nervenkitzel pur! Geht aber bei mir auch in 70% der Fälle schief.


 
Genau so. Erst wenn du den Backdoor installsiert (also wenn die Prozentanzeige anfängt sich zu füllen) weiß derjenige, dass du in seinem Spiel bist. Aber davor kann er dich auch schon mit einem Profiler entdecken oder auch ohne dich zu scannen töten (Du springst über einen Zaun? -> Er braucht nichtmal einen Profiler, das tut nie ein Zivilist).

Ich bin auch schon mal als ich Online-Hacking gestartet habe mit einem Motorrad direkt hinter meinem Opfer auf der Straße gespawnt. Das hat er irgendwie sofort gesehen und ich war innerhalb von 5 Sekunden einfach tot  Nichtmal die Chance gehabt, mich zu verstecken.

Gestern wurde ich mal wieder gehackt. Habe den Hacker mit dem Motorrad gesucht und nicht gefunden, dann hat er mit einer Auslösgranate (Wie heißt die nochmal? Die man mit Q erstmal hacken muss damit sie explodiert) mein Motorrad geschrottet und ich musste ihn zu Fuß suchen. Als nurnoch 90% übrig waren bin ich dann von der Brücke gesprungen und habe hinter einem Poller die weißen Netzwerkverbindungen seines Profilers in alle Richtungen strömen sehen, weil er diesen mit Y aktiviert hatte. Er ist dann immer hinter dem Poller sehr geschickt meinen Schüssen ausgewichen, aber ich habe ihn dann doch noch bei 99% (!) erwischt und +300 Punkte bekommen. Der muss sich geärgert haben  Was lernt er daraus? Niemals beim verstecken den Profiler anmachen, wenn das Opfer näher kommt.


----------



## wobix (6. Juni 2014)

Zureh schrieb:


> Als nurnoch 90% übrig waren bin ich dann von der Brücke gesprungen und habe hinter einem Poller die weißen Netzwerkverbindungen seines Profilers in alle Richtungen strömen sehen, weil er diesen mit Y aktiviert hatte. Er ist dann immer hinter dem Poller sehr geschickt meinen Schüssen ausgewichen, aber ich habe ihn dann doch noch bei 99% (!) erwischt und +300 Punkte bekommen. Der muss sich geärgert haben  Was lernt er daraus? Niemals beim verstecken den Profiler anmachen, wenn das Opfer näher kommt.



Gute Info mit dem Profiler, dass man den von anderen sieht wusste ich nicht.


----------



## Zureh (6. Juni 2014)

Wusste ich auch nicht, aber als hinter dem Poller dann gefühlte 100 Striche in alle Richtungen gegangen sind, war ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass der da hockt


----------



## FkAh (6. Juni 2014)

Das ist aber auch schwer mit dem entdecken teilweise, weil ja der Gegner zum einen auch rumläuft und zum anderen, es teilweise schon gute Verstecke gibt. Oftmals funktioniert ja einfach auf nen Garagendach oder so.

Was ich jetzt gerne einsetze sind Jam Coms in der letzten Stufe, also die letzten 25%. Da ist der Kreis am kleinsten, somti der Suchradius gering und man bekommt extra Zeit. Habs erst immer am Anfang eingesetzt, aber find es so praktischer.


----------



## VikingGe (6. Juni 2014)

> Da steckt noch ein bissel mehr hinter als nur eine Anpassung der Farben


Kaum - Tone Mapping ist so das optisch wohl wichtigste Feature, und auch der ganze Rest sind auch nur einfache Post Processing-Shader. Ist ja kein zweites ENB oder sowas. Das wäre auch _zu_ genial.

Sieht aber doch schon etwas stimmiger aus als normal, muss man sagen.


----------



## Robonator (6. Juni 2014)

VikingGe schrieb:


> Kaum - Tone Mapping ist so das optisch wohl wichtigste Feature, und auch der ganze Rest sind auch nur einfache Post Processing-Shader. Ist ja kein zweites ENB oder sowas. Das wäre auch _zu_ genial.
> 
> Sieht aber doch schon etwas stimmiger aus als normal, muss man sagen.


 
Nicht zu vergessen das damit auch zwei Anti Aliasing Modi kommen, einige Änderungen die man an den Shadern vornehmen kann und dann eben sowas wie die Schärfe, die Farben, Effekte/Filter etc
Ein wenig mehr als nur die Farben ist es schon. Ansonsten könnte man ja auch einfach an seinem Monitor rumspielen.


----------



## FkAh (6. Juni 2014)

Also dieses Online-Entschlüsselung ist zwar ziemlich cool, aber die Wertung find ich sehr bescheiden.

Hab knapp 50% der Datei entschlüsselt, immer schln mit'em Motorrad rumgecruist. Aber gewinnen tut dann der, der sie auf 100% entschlüsselt, egal ob von 99% oder 50%?! Find ich lame.
Kann ich auch erstmal die ganze Zeit warten, dass die anderen das machen udn dann zum Schluss bei den letzten 10% nru aktiv werden.

Naja gut jetzt in Teams ging es.

Aber trotzdem isses kacke. Im normalen Spiel, muss ich nen Passanten touchieren und der ist tot. Hier fahr ich volle Kanne übern Gegner und nichts passiert. 
Headshothacker gibts anscheinend auch.


----------



## Spinal (6. Juni 2014)

Also ich muss sagen, ich habe von den MP Modi noch keinen gespielt, aber scheinbar hat sich Ubi da richtig ins Zeug gelegt, das hört sich alles recht spaßig an, wenn auch nicht bis zur letzten Konsequenz durchdacht. Aber das kann ja noch werden.


----------



## FkAh (6. Juni 2014)

Spaß machts allemale, aber teilweise eben mit EInschränkungen.


----------



## wobix (6. Juni 2014)

Online Entschlüsselung ist halt Taktisch anspruchsvoll... Entweder ich verschanze mich und baller alle weg, oder was ich immer gerne mache, ist in nen fetten Truck einsteigen mit dem ganzen Team und um den Block fahren.
Die Mates können dann die Feinde abschiessen und den Truck krigt man nicht so leicht gestoppt, da die Gegner meist nicht gebündelt angreifen.


----------



## Tazmal27 (6. Juni 2014)

der MP Modus macht nur spaß wenn man keine Hacker erwischt, es gibt leider einige davon. Hatte schon 3 bis 4 mal jetzt einen der unsichtbar war oder nen fly hack hatte und damit in gegenstände rein konnte in die man sonst nicht kommt.

So machts natürlich wenig bis garkein Spaß


----------



## FkAh (6. Juni 2014)

War bei mir noch nie, dass sich wer irgendwo hin gehackt hatte.

Außer bei dem Online-Entschlüsselung mti den auffällig vielen headshots, aber ich glaube das war kein Hack. Mache eigentlich auch bei allen Missionen immer mit der 1911 Spec Ops jeden Gegner kallt mit einem Schuss in den Kopf, egal ob stehend oder laufend. Für diese fetten nehm ich jetzt immer das Zerstörer Scharfschützengewehr.


----------



## Tazmal27 (6. Juni 2014)

ist aber oft vorhanden, schau mal ins ubiforum. Siehst du auch an den Bestenlisten das da hacks unterwegs waren


----------



## FkAh (6. Juni 2014)

Streite ich ja nicht ab. 

Ich meine ne Mission, wo man insgesamt 4 Minuten Zeit hat, mit über 9 Minuten abschließen, naja^^
Oder Verfolgunsgmissionen mit fertig unter 5 Sekunden. 


Aber wer hat es bitte nötig bei sowas auch noch zu hacken?


----------



## Firehunter_93 (6. Juni 2014)

hat hier schon jmd. erfahren, wann der patch rauskommen soll?


----------



## Tazmal27 (6. Juni 2014)

Firehunter_93 schrieb:


> hat hier schon jmd. erfahren, wann der patch rauskommen soll?


 
when its done


----------



## FkAh (7. Juni 2014)

So also bin jetzt bei knapp 75% Fortschritt. 
Aktuell an Nebenmissionen alles erledigt, außer Pokern, noch zwei Leute bis Runde 10 Trinken, 7 Songs bei AppSneak, 10 Online-Rennen und 8 Online-Entschlüsselungen. und halt Hauptstory abt Akt III zweiter Teil.
750.000$ aufem Konto ungefähr, Skillbaum durch, Level 50/50 und Ruf wie es sich gehört "Rächer".

Bei den Endmissionen von den Nebenmissionen, also QR, Waffenhandel etc. Fand ich die Waffenhandelmission richtig klasse, hatte gehofft die anderen sind auch so. Waren aber leider dann enttäuschend, was die Knackigkeit an..

Bin dann mal gespannt, wie die Story weitergeht.


----------



## Tazmal27 (7. Juni 2014)

Ich hab seid 2 Tagen nichtmehr gezockt da mir enorm die lust flöten geht grad bei PC Spielen allgemein


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (7. Juni 2014)

hat einer von euch auch das problem, oder weiß, wie ich es gelöst bekomme
wenn ich so ein VMS schild hacken will, schmiert bei mir immer das spiel ab - muss es dann im taskmanager schliessen..^^


----------



## DarkMo (7. Juni 2014)

ich stand heut schon wieder im laden davor, und konnt mich nich überwinden ^^ hab halt nur 4gig ram und midestens steht da 6 :/ jetz weis ich ned, obs mit 4 garnich läuft, oder obs dann so bescheiden läuft, dass es keinen spaß mehr macht. hat zufällig auch wer nur 4gig ram und kann erfahrungen schildern? interesse und lust ist da, aber 55 ocken für nen versuch rausschmeissen, dafür verdiene ich bei weitem nich genug xD


----------



## Iconoclast (8. Juni 2014)

Könnte sehr eng werden. Ramauslastung war bei mir beim Testen bereits nach 15 Minuten bei fast 5GB.


----------



## FkAh (8. Juni 2014)

So habs durch.
93% ingesamt, die restlichen Sachen ala Trinkspiel, Poker, Songsnaek, Online-Entschlüsselung und -Rennen hab ich keinen Bock mehr. 
Werde morgen noch das Breakthrough DLC spielen und dann hat es sich. 

Unterm Strich fand ich es dann doch enttäuschen. Grade was die Story zum Ende hin angeht. Ist aber Geschmackssache.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (8. Juni 2014)

Viel zu schnelles ende


----------



## Samba1984 (8. Juni 2014)

FkAh schrieb:


> Unterm Strich fand ich es dann doch enttäuschen. Grade was die Story zum Ende hin angeht. Ist aber Geschmackssache.


 
das wirklich interssante ist das dich hier keiner gefragt hat wie weit du bist, keine ahnung wieso du hier ständig einen status von dir schreibst


----------



## FrozenEYZ (8. Juni 2014)

Samba1984 schrieb:


> das wirklich interssante ist das dich hier keiner gefragt hat wie weit du bist, keine ahnung wieso du hier ständig einen status von dir schreibst



Was ist eigentlich dein ****** Problem?

Das wirklich interessante ist, dass dich hier keiner gefragt hat, den Thread Polizisten zu spielen.

Eine Forum ist dazu da, sich mit anderen Leiten über Themen auszutauschen. Wenn das seine Meinung ist, dann lass ihm die doch. 

Hab bisher noch keinen konstruktiven Beitrag von dir gesehen


----------



## Tazmal27 (8. Juni 2014)

Inzwischen gibts eine Beta 2.0 version der XML Datei von legacyy, hier ein paar BIlder mit den Einstellungen und wie es ingame aussieht. Brauch aber ordentlich Power das ganze

Getestet wurde auf einem Intel Xeon 1230v3. 8GB RAM mit einer 3GB Msi Twin Frozr OC GTX 780 Karte die aber von mir noch nicht gepusht wurde. Vram lag bei 2,6 GB und die GPUTemp bei ca 60 Grad


----------



## Samba1984 (8. Juni 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Das wirklich interessante ist, dass dich hier keiner gefragt hat, den Thread Polizisten zu spielen.



hm du tust das grade auch, schon gemerkt oder lebst noch in der traumwelt ? wer hat dich denn gefragt nach deiner meinung?



FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Hab bisher noch keinen konstruktiven Beitrag von dir gesehen


 
den ball spiele ich dir gerne zurück


----------



## Oozy (8. Juni 2014)

Wieviel fps-Verlust hast du im Durchschnitt?

Hat der Veröffentlicher das mit den Schatten etc jetzt hinbekommen?


----------



## Euda (8. Juni 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich dein ****** Problem?
> 
> Das wirklich interessante ist, dass dich hier keiner gefragt hat, den Thread Polizisten zu spielen.
> 
> ...


 
Habe ihn auch nach ein paar seiner Posts hier ignoriert. 
Wofür gibt es denn das nützliche Feature?


----------



## Samba1984 (8. Juni 2014)

Euda schrieb:


> Habe ihn auch nach ein paar seiner Posts hier ignoriert.
> Wofür gibt es denn das nützliche Feature?


 
sehr sinnvoller beitrag jung, respekt dafür


----------



## DafuqO_o (8. Juni 2014)

Tazmal27 schrieb:


> Inzwischen gibts eine Beta 2.0 version der XML Datei von legacyy, hier ein paar BIlder mit den Einstellungen und wie es ingame aussieht. Brauch aber ordentlich Power das ganze
> 
> Getestet wurde auf einem Intel Xeon 1230v3. 8GB RAM mit einer 3GB Msi Twin Frozr OC GTX 780 Karte die aber von mir noch nicht gepusht wurde. Vram lag bei 2,6 GB und die GPUTemp bei ca 60 Grad


 
Was hast du denn in Bild 3/4 an? Sieht gut aus :s


----------



## Ruebenbauer (8. Juni 2014)

Tazmal27 schrieb:


> Inzwischen gibts eine Beta 2.0 version der XML Datei von legacyy, hier ein paar BIlder mit den Einstellungen und wie es ingame aussieht. Brauch aber ordentlich Power das ganze
> 
> Getestet wurde auf einem Intel Xeon 1230v3. 8GB RAM mit einer 3GB Msi Twin Frozr OC GTX 780 Karte die aber von mir noch nicht gepusht wurde. Vram lag bei 2,6 GB und die GPUTemp bei ca 60 Grad


 
Wo bekommt man das her ?
Also hier sehe ich nix Watch Dogs Setting Configuration Tool [Alpha] - Page 2 - Guru3D.com Forums


----------



## FkAh (8. Juni 2014)

Samba1984 schrieb:


> das wirklich interssante ist das dich hier keiner gefragt hat wie weit du bist, keine ahnung wieso du hier ständig einen status von dir schreibst


 Hm?
Könnte vllt. daran liegen, dass ein Forum dem Gedankenaustausch über bestimmte Themen dient. 
Jetzt poste ich nun meinen Spielfortschritt, was könnte ich da wohl mir gedacht haben? Vllt. meine Erfahrung/ Meinung über das Spiel mit anderen teilen und schauen, wie es andere finden. 
Zudem finde ich es persönlich auch interessant, wie weit andere Spieler sind bzw. eben deren Erfahrungen. 

Hier wird zwar größtenteils nur über die Grafiktools gesprochen, aber ich poste meinen Krams trotzdem. Wenns dir nicht passt? Hm, tut mir leid.


----------



## Oozy (8. Juni 2014)

Ruebenbauer schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man das her ? Also hier sehe ich nix Watch Dogs Setting Configuration Tool [Alpha] - Page 2 - Guru3D.com Forums


Das ist noch was anderes als die modifizierte XML-Datei, welche Legacyy installiert hat. Dein Link führt zu einem Tool, womit man die Grafik mit einem Programm verändern kann, anstatt sich durch die einzelnen Files zu wühlen und die Parameter manuell zu verändern. Dieser Link führt zu der XML-Datei:
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=389848


----------



## Tazmal27 (8. Juni 2014)

DafuqO_o schrieb:


> Was hast du denn in Bild 3/4 an? Sieht gut aus :s


 
hab die XML hier runtergeladen und einfach meine bisherige Gamerprofile damit ersetzt

Watch Dogs Kadzait24 XML Full MOD 1.0 - Check out real Ultra Graphics - Page 12 - Guru3D.com Forums


----------



## RayasVati (8. Juni 2014)

Tazmal27 schrieb:


> hab die XML hier runtergeladen und einfach meine bisherige Gamerprofile damit ersetzt  Watch Dogs Kadzait24 XML Full MOD 1.0 - Check out real Ultra Graphics - Page 12 - Guru3D.com Forums



Bringt nur was bei Nvidia Grafikkarten oder? Ich hab ATI und bei mir ist noch genauso schlecht wie immer


----------



## Tazmal27 (8. Juni 2014)

Mit einer AMD karte kannst du die version 2.0 nicht nutzen da du kein TXAA kannst, musst umstellen auf Temporal SMAA dann sollte es auch dort funktionieren


----------



## RayasVati (8. Juni 2014)

Tazmal27 schrieb:


> Mit einer AMD karte kannst du die version 2.0 nicht nutzen da du kein TXAA kannst, musst umstellen auf Temporal SMAA dann sollte es auch dort funktionieren



Wenn ich das temporal smaa einschalte flackern über Häuser nochmal Häuser....


----------



## Robonator (8. Juni 2014)

Man sollte dran denken ingame keine Einstellungen mehr vorzunehmen da sonst die .xml quasi nicht mehr funktioniert. Das hat der TE auch in dem Thread gesagt.
Ich selber hab mir der .xml nun nicht unbedingt eine große Grafikverbesserung. Dafür aber öfters mal wirklich EXTREME Fps drops die keinen Sinn machen. Beispiel: 
Ich gehe an eine Straße und es fängt an unglaublich stark zu ruckeln. Ich mache EINEN Schritt nach hinten und plötzlich läufts wieder wie geschmiert. 
Oder in einer Mission bin ich in einen kleinen Raum gegangen. Sobald ich drin war ruckelte es massiv, einen Schritt raus und es läuft wieder 


Btw die Schachpuzzle sind irgendwie zu easy, ich will mehr davon


----------



## RayasVati (8. Juni 2014)

wie ändere ich das in der .xml? öffnen ist klar...aber da ist bei meinem Profil sogar eine andere auflösung als ich eig eingestellt habe


----------



## Tazmal27 (8. Juni 2014)

naja ist ja noch ne beta die 2.0 version, diese fps drops habe ich auch teilweise sehr stark. Dann hilft eben am Anfang nur SweetFX  Weis einer welcher Button der Insert Button ingame ist ?


----------



## DafuqO_o (8. Juni 2014)

Tazmal27 schrieb:


> naja ist ja noch ne beta die 2.0 version, diese fps drops habe ich auch teilweise sehr stark. Dann hilft eben am Anfang nur SweetFX  Weis einer welcher Button der Insert Button ingame ist ?


 
Einfügen lol :p


----------



## Robonator (8. Juni 2014)

RayasVati schrieb:


> wie ändere ich das in der .xml? öffnen ist klar...aber da ist bei meinem Profil sogar eine andere auflösung als ich eig eingestellt habe


 
Hau den Schreibschutz raus, öffne es mit z.B. Notepad++ und stell es dann ein wie du willst.


----------



## Ion (8. Juni 2014)

Hab das Spiel inzwischen auch, doch es will einfach nicht laufen. Jedes mal, nach etwa 20 Minuten, "funktioniert Watch Dogs nicht mehr".
Ich hab den Grafiktreiber bereits getauscht, Windows neu installiert und habe absolut nichts im Hintergrund laufen.
Jemand eine Idee warum der Quatsch nicht einfach mal laufen will?


----------



## Bu11et (8. Juni 2014)

Wie heißt der MP Modus, wo man 4 vs. 4 unterwegs ist?


----------



## Spinal (8. Juni 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Hab das Spiel inzwischen auch, doch es will einfach nicht laufen. Jedes mal, nach etwa 20 Minuten, "funktioniert Watch Dogs nicht mehr".
> Ich hab den Grafiktreiber bereits getauscht, Windows neu installiert und habe absolut nichts im Hintergrund laufen.
> Jemand eine Idee warum der Quatsch nicht einfach mal laufen will?


 
Ist dein System übertaktet? Dann würde ich es erstmal ohne versuchen, auch wenn es in jedem anderen Spiel läuft. Solche Fehler hatte ich noch nicht 

bye
Spinal


----------



## Ion (8. Juni 2014)

Nichts übertaktet, alles läuft auf Standard.
Das ist ja der Witz, ich habe alle Fehlerquellen ausgeschlossen die mir eingefallen sind. In jedem anderen Spiel, selbst Prime mit FurMark, bleibt alles stabil.


----------



## RavionHD (8. Juni 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Hab das Spiel inzwischen auch, doch es will einfach nicht laufen. Jedes mal, nach etwa 20 Minuten, "funktioniert Watch Dogs nicht mehr".
> Ich hab den Grafiktreiber bereits getauscht, Windows neu installiert und habe absolut nichts im Hintergrund laufen.
> Jemand eine Idee warum der Quatsch nicht einfach mal laufen will?


 
Versuch mal das Spiel per uPlay zu reparieren, das klappt meistens!


----------



## Ion (8. Juni 2014)

Auch schon probiert, der findet keine Fehler.


----------



## RayasVati (8. Juni 2014)

Bei mir läuft es in füll Hd. Ganz gut. Beim Auto fahren laggt es aber nich wie sau.


----------



## aloha84 (8. Juni 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Auch schon probiert, der findet keine Fehler.


 
Einstellungen?
Texturen brav auf high gestellt?
welche AA-Modi?

Grüße


----------



## RavionHD (8. Juni 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Auch schon probiert, der findet keine Fehler.


 
Das ist wirklich komisch, hast Du das nur bei Watch Dogs?

@aloha84

Texturen kann er auch auf @Ultra stellen, seine Grafikkarte ist locker ausreichend dafür, aber ich würde es nicht raten da kein optischer Unterschied feststellbar ist.
Bei Reflexionen, Schatten und co. ist jedoch sehr wohl ein optischer Unterschied zwischen @High und @Ultra feststellbar, und diese kosten mit Ausnahme der Schatten keinerlei Leistung.


----------



## Ion (9. Juni 2014)

Ich habe es mit den Details auf High und auf Ultra versucht - bei beiden das gleiche. Das Spiel bleibt einfach stehen, egal was ich tue.
Ich nutze 2xTXAA, Texturen Ultra und Rest auf High - damit läuft und sieht es sehr gut aus. Wenn es nur nicht als abstürzen würde 

Bei keinem anderen Spiel habe ich diese Probleme. Ich habe jetzt mal ein Sicherheitspolster für die GPU hinterlegt (mehr Spannung als eigentlich für den Takt nötig), doch auch damit stürzt es ab. Die CPU hat auch solch ein Polster bekommen. Mein RAM läuft seit Jahren stabil, aber auch da habe ich kurzzeitig die Spannung erhöht.

Liegt es an der Hitze oder was -.- Eigentlich sind alle Temps im Rahmen, doch ich weiß inzwischen nicht mehr wo der Fehler *im* PC liegen könnte.


----------



## nyso (9. Juni 2014)

Die Temp könnte es natürlich sein, WD zieht schon ziemlich Leistung, ergo große Hitze. Teste doch einfach mal wie heiß er wird.


----------



## Primer (9. Juni 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Ich habe es mit den Details auf High und auf Ultra versucht - bei beiden das gleiche. Das Spiel bleibt einfach stehen, egal was ich tue.
> Ich nutze 2xTXAA, *Texturen Ultra* und Rest auf High - damit läuft und sieht es sehr gut aus. Wenn es nur nicht als abstürzen würde
> 
> Bei keinem anderen Spiel habe ich diese Probleme. Ich habe jetzt mal ein Sicherheitspolster für die GPU hinterlegt (mehr Spannung als eigentlich für den Takt nötig), doch auch damit stürzt es ab. Die CPU hat auch solch ein Polster bekommen. Mein RAM läuft seit Jahren stabil, aber auch da habe ich kurzzeitig die Spannung erhöht.
> ...


 
Nimm mal die Texturen auf "Hoch", ich tippe mal darauf das der Speicher überläuft. Ist bei mir nicht anders, erst kommt die Meldung das der Speicher voll ist und kurz darauf schmiert das Spiel ab, allerdings habe ich auch keine Auslagerungsdatei angelegt.


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (9. Juni 2014)

ich hatte bis gestern auch keine probleme mit abstürzen, aber gestern war grausam - ständig ist mir das spiel abgeschmiert und ich habe nichts verändert, installiert oder sonst was, hrhr


----------



## Primer (9. Juni 2014)

Sofern Ubi nicht heimlich gepacht hat, spricht vieles für die Temperaturen, gerade in Verbindung mit Übertakten. Die letzten Tage zählten zu den heißesten des bisherigen Jahres.


----------



## Tazmal27 (9. Juni 2014)

bei drausen über 34 grad in ganz deutschland, bei manchen sogar über 37 brauch man sich nicht wundern das die hardware abschmiert manchmal. Meine karte hatte gestern nach 2 stunden Watch Dogs ca 80 Grad und war im dauerbelüften das es gehalten wird.

Mein alter pc von vor über 10 jahren ging bei den temps garnicht erst an wegen hitzestau. 

btw: heute kommt wohl die XML 3.0 version auf guru 3d die unteranderem die FPS drops beheben soll



Primer schrieb:


> Die letzten Tage zählten zu den heißesten des bisherigen Jahres.



und der letzten 50 jahre an pfingsten 



Primer schrieb:


> Nimm mal die Texturen auf "Hoch", ich tippe mal darauf das der Speicher überläuft.


 
tut er bei einer gtx 780 nicht, ich hab auch eine und alles ultra und es läuft auf 2,7 GB Vram


----------



## Ion (9. Juni 2014)

Primer schrieb:


> Nimm mal die Texturen auf "Hoch", ich tippe mal darauf das der Speicher überläuft. Ist bei mir nicht anders, erst kommt die Meldung das der Speicher voll ist und kurz darauf schmiert das Spiel ab, allerdings habe ich auch keine Auslagerungsdatei angelegt.


 Wenn die Texturen auf Ultra stehen und der Rest auf hoch + 2xTXAA füllt sich der Speicher nur bis 2.9GB. Daran kann es also auch nicht liegen.
Und wie gesagt, alle Temps sind ok.


----------



## Oozy (9. Juni 2014)

Weiss gar nicht was ihr habt mit den Temperaturen, meine R9 290 wird circa 52°C warm.

Ion, hast du das Problem mittlerweise gelöst bekommen?


----------



## Tazmal27 (9. Juni 2014)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Weiss gar nicht was ihr habt mit den Temperaturen, meine R9 290 wird circa 52°C warm.


 
32 grad in der bude weils drausen 35 grad hat ... und nach 2 stunden dauerultra geht die gpu temp eben hoch 



Ion schrieb:


> Wenn die Texturen auf Ultra stehen und der Rest auf hoch + 2xTXAA füllt sich der Speicher nur bis 2.9GB. Daran kann es also auch nicht liegen.


 
Patch abwarten oder es liegt an der Hitze, wer weis


----------



## Tazmal27 (9. Juni 2014)

doppelpost


----------



## Oozy (9. Juni 2014)

Tazmal27 schrieb:


> 32 grad in der bude weils drausen 35 grad hat ... und nach 2 stunden dauerultra geht die gpu temp eben hoch


Das ist mir schon klar, hätte eventuell einen -Smiley anfügen sollen, sodass der Sarkasmus rüberkommt. 
Nun, ich habe auch nach zwei/drei Stunden keine höheren Temperaturen, aber auch Wakü.

Ach und melde dich, wenn du die 3.0-Version probiert hast. Eventuell möchte ich ihr heute Abend eine Chance geben.


----------



## Ion (9. Juni 2014)

Tazmal27 schrieb:


> Patch abwarten oder es liegt an der Hitze, wer weis


 Ja aber das doch nicht sein 
Alles andere läuft und läuft und läuft, nur das Spiel nicht, egal was ich tue. 
Warten wir mal den Patch ab.


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (9. Juni 2014)

meine temperaturen sind auch normal, haben sich zu den "normalen" tagen überhaupt nicht verändert
die sollen echt mal ein patch rausschmeißen
gleich mal testen, was heute geht, oder nicht geht^^


----------



## Euda (9. Juni 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Ja aber das doch nicht sein
> Alles andere läuft und läuft und läuft, nur das Spiel nicht, egal was ich tue.
> Warten wir mal den Patch ab.


 
Hast du die Auslagerungsdatei deaktiviert? Sofern die Anwendung nicht swappen kann-- und das tut Watch Dogs auch bei genügend Arbeitsspeicher -- stürzt sie nach einer gewissen Zeit gnadenlos ab.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (9. Juni 2014)

Ruckelt wie die Hölle, einfach unspielbar ._.


----------



## Primer (9. Juni 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Wenn die Texturen auf Ultra stehen und der Rest auf hoch + 2xTXAA füllt sich der Speicher nur bis 2.9GB. Daran kann es also auch nicht liegen.
> Und wie gesagt, alle Temps sind ok.


 
Hast dus wenigstens mal probiert?


----------



## Goyoma (9. Juni 2014)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Ruckelt wie die Hölle, einfach unspielbar ._.



Mit welchem System?


----------



## DafuqO_o (9. Juni 2014)

Goyoma schrieb:


> Mit welchem System?


 
wahrscheinlich das aus seiner Sig, i7 3820, GTX 680SLI, 16GB RAM ^^


Hast du schon mal versucht, eine der GPUs zu deaktivieren? Neueste Treiber drauf?


----------



## Goyoma (9. Juni 2014)

Ich mit dem Handy online, da sieht man das nicht


----------



## FrozenEYZ (9. Juni 2014)

Goyoma schrieb:


> Ich mit dem Handy online, da sieht man das nicht



Doch unter Einstellungen "Signaturen anzeigen" aktivieren


----------



## Goyoma (9. Juni 2014)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Ion (9. Juni 2014)

Euda schrieb:


> Hast du die Auslagerungsdatei deaktiviert? Sofern die Anwendung nicht swappen kann-- und das tut Watch Dogs auch bei genügend Arbeitsspeicher -- stürzt sie nach einer gewissen Zeit gnadenlos ab.


 


Primer schrieb:


> Hast dus wenigstens mal probiert?


 Ich habe für das Problem nun ein eigenes Thema geöffnet:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...hat-schuld-pc-gpu-oder-hilfe.html#post6508561

Das scheint doch größer zu sein als ich gedacht habe.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (9. Juni 2014)

DafuqO_o schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich das aus seiner Sig, i7 3820, GTX 680SLI, 16GB RAM ^^
> 
> 
> Hast du schon mal versucht, eine der GPUs zu deaktivieren? Neueste Treiber drauf?


 
Neuersten Grafiktreiber hab ich drauf, ne hab bis jetzt nur mit aktiven SLI gezockt.... und mit oder ohne läufts genau so ... es wird alles slow ...


----------



## tommymausi (9. Juni 2014)

Hast recht!


----------



## Firehunter_93 (9. Juni 2014)

@ thomasHAFX, ich denke es liegt daran, dass du nur 2gb vram hast, die überlaufen... wäre für mich die einzige logische erklärung, dass du ruckler hast...

@ ion, mit deinen einstellungen habe ich auch 2,9gb vram auslastung, 2,7gb vram habe ich ebenfalls nicht mit hohen bzw ultra settings...


----------



## ThomasHAFX (9. Juni 2014)

Auch wenn die Textur Einstellung auf High ist und nicht auf Ultra ... ?
Das liegt hoff ich einfach auf die schlechte optimierung die hoffentlich noch kommt :< 
habs sogar auf ner Samsung 840er SSD instaliert.
Bei Witcher 2 zock ich sogar auf übersampling ruckelfrei ... naja :<


----------



## Firehunter_93 (9. Juni 2014)

du kannst ja einfach mal mit msi afterburner gucken, wie stark dein vram ausgelastet ist.. ein patch soll aufjedenfall noch kommen, und ich denke auch, dass es einfach ******* optimiert bisher ist... bei mir sind eig nur so nachladeruckler beim fahren... in missis selber lastet meine gpu konstant mit 98-99% aus, sodass ich da keine ruckler habe...


----------



## ThomasHAFX (9. Juni 2014)

Auslastung liegt bei mir auch bei 98% und so auf beiden karten nur brechen die Frames einfach mal so richtig ein das paar sekunden sogar standbild ist ..


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (9. Juni 2014)

kann man den sound von anderen spielern im multiplayer austellen?..


----------



## FkAh (10. Juni 2014)

In den Einstellungen, wenn du dich deaktivierst, sind die anderen auch deaktiviert. War zumindest bei mir so.^^


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (10. Juni 2014)

wie kann man sich denn selbst muten?
ich kann alle anderen muten und der mist ist immer noch da - echt nervig


----------



## Ruebenbauer (10. Juni 2014)

Hmmm denn Performance Patch können sie sich ja langsam aber sicher sparen, die meistern werden auch sicher mit ruckler und lags durch sein


----------



## GameTwist (10. Juni 2014)

Da mich Google nicht weiter gebracht hat jetzt mal die Frage an euch:

Kann ich eigentlich auch Freunde aus meiner uPlay Kontaktliste hacken? 
Ich find da einfach ums verrecken nichts zu.


----------



## Blackout27 (10. Juni 2014)

Weiß schon jemad mehr wann ob ein ein Patch kommt?
Habe es gerade mal wieder gezockt und naja nach 20 min hab ich aus gemacht, wenn selbst auf mittel ohne SMAA das Spiel an jeder Kreuzung ruckelt hat man iwann keine Spaß mehr.


----------



## RavionHD (10. Juni 2014)

Bei wem ist der uPlay Dienst auch nicht mehr verfügbar?


----------



## Blackout27 (10. Juni 2014)

bei mir auch. geht nur offline


----------



## RavionHD (10. Juni 2014)

thehate91 schrieb:


> bei mir auch. geht nur offline


 
Geht bei mir aber wieder problemlos.


----------



## Firehunter_93 (10. Juni 2014)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Auslastung liegt bei mir auch bei 98% und so auf beiden karten nur brechen die Frames einfach mal so richtig ein das paar sekunden sogar standbild ist ..


 
also standbilder habe ich nicht.. oO aber halt immer leichte framedrops und ruckler beim fahren..


----------



## ThomasHAFX (10. Juni 2014)

Mit diesen Frame drops macht das Game einfach keinen Spass ... wenns wenistens nur ab und zu vorkommen würde ... und bitte wo sieht man den Unterschied zwischen Hoch und Ultra Texturen ?


----------



## RavionHD (10. Juni 2014)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Mit diesen Frame drops macht das Game einfach keinen Spass ... wenns wenistens nur ab und zu vorkommen würde ... und bitte wo sieht man den Unterschied zwischen Hoch und Ultra Texturen ?


 
Es gibt keinen Unterschied, nur dass "Ultra" fast 3GB Vram frisst.
Einen Unterschied gibt es zwischen "hoch" und "Ultra" jedoch sehr wohl bei Schatten, Reflexionen oder beispielsweise HBAO usw. usf.
Diese kosten alle aber mit Ausnahme der Schatten keine bis kaum Leistung.


----------



## Tazmal27 (10. Juni 2014)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> und bitte wo sieht man den Unterschied zwischen Hoch und Ultra Texturen ?


 
hier bitte, da siehst du es .. findest du was ? 

GeForce.com Watch Dogs Textures Interactive Comparison: Ultra vs. High - Example #1


----------



## DafuqO_o (10. Juni 2014)

Tazmal27 schrieb:


> hier bitte, da siehst du es .. findest du was ?
> 
> GeForce.com Watch Dogs Textures Interactive Comparison: Ultra vs. High - Example #1


 
Ich merke das eigentlich fast nur bei diesem einen Spawn, der einen direkt vor der Wand plaziert (frag mich nicht wo das ist ^^), und bei Schriften


----------



## RavionHD (10. Juni 2014)

DafuqO_o schrieb:


> Ich merke das eigentlich fast nur bei diesem einen Spawn, der einen direkt vor der Wand plaziert (frag mich nicht wo das ist ^^), und bei Schriften


 
An den Bodentexturen sieht man das schon.
Jedoch kann man per XML Profiländerung das Bild sowieso sehr viel schöner aussehen lassen und das ohne Leistungsverlust.


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (10. Juni 2014)

weiß keiner wie ich den sound von den mitspielern im online modus wegbekomme?..
das gepiepe und sprechende russen oder franzosen geht mir richtig gegen den strich - vor allem bei dem unterschied der lautstärke vom spiel und dem voice chat

danke -.-


----------



## ThomasHAFX (10. Juni 2014)

Is schon wirklich minimal ... bis auf diese Bodenziegel  und den Fleck auf der Log.

Ich hoffe ja wie viele andere das bei so einem Game der Patch bald kommt der wirklich was dreht.

Schon sehr arg ... vor paar monaten sprach man noch das niemand 3GB ram wirklich brauchen wird und nur Markeding ist und nun ... naja ich hoffe da wirklich auf ne gute Optimierung ... aber bei Call of D.Ghost und bei Rome2 haben sies auch sehr nice hinbekommen ^.^

Nach der Nvidia Bewertung müssten 2x680er im SLI auf hoch und auf TXAAx4 das Spiel ruckelfrei darstellen ... dem ist bis jetzt nicht so ... laggt an allen stellen und ecken :/


----------



## Spinal (10. Juni 2014)

Also ich bin nicht pingelig, aber sehe im direkten Vergleich auch einen deutlichen Unterschied zwischen High und Ultra  Finde ich gut, auch wenn ich nur 2 GB VRam habe und Ultra nicht genießen kann.
Aber dieses Gezuckel nervt mich langsam auch mehr als in der anfänglichen Euphorie. Irgendwie stört das schon den Spielfluss ganz schön, wenn man beim Autofahren ständig dieses Gezuckel hat 

bye
Spinal


----------



## Tazmal27 (10. Juni 2014)

Spinal schrieb:


> Also ich bin nicht pingelig, aber sehe im direkten Vergleich auch einen deutlichen Unterschied zwischen High und Ultra


 
doch, wenn du da einen deutlichen unterschied siehst, bist du in der tat pingelig  im nomalfall bewegt man sich ja in der welt und steht nich minutenlang auf einem fleck um die unterschiede zu erkennen. natürlich gibts wlche die sehe ich auch, aber ist tragbar für 2 gb vram. Ich persöhnlich spiele eh auf ultra texturen


----------



## ThomasHAFX (11. Juni 2014)

Naja mir gehts ja aufn Keks das es mit einem SLI System aus 680er nicht möglich ist das es ruckelfrei läuft, selbst Battlefield 4 in 4K läuft... also der Patch muss die Fps um fast 95% verbessern  und dieses Speicher volllaufen muss auch gefixxt werden, nicht normal wenn der Video Ram voll läuft auf Hoch Einstellung !


----------



## Ion (11. Juni 2014)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:
			
		

> nicht normal wenn der Video Ram voll läuft auf Hoch Einstellung !


 Eigentlich schon, mit "Hoch" und dem Rest auf Ultra sind es etwas knapp mehr als 2GB die belegt werden.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (11. Juni 2014)

joa und dann laggt es und das sollte halt einfach nicht sein, das hat ungefähr den gleichen Effekt wie bei Battlefield 3 wo anfangs immer der Arbeitsspeicher voll lief bis es angefangen hat zu laggn.. haben sie ja irgendwann mal in den Griff bekommen, hoffe das sies bei Watch Dogs auch hinbekommen...also nach dem sie ja versprochen hat das sie da sehr brav drann arbeiten, nehm ich mal an das es so sein wird wie bei Rome 2 ^.^


----------



## Ion (11. Juni 2014)

Rome 2 war ja bei Release ne Katastrophe, das ist ein etwas unfairer Vergleich. WD läuft ja, bis auf diese Ruckler, recht gut.
Ich darfs aktuell gar nicht spielen, der Treiber stürzt immer wieder ab. Damit bin ich nicht allein.


----------



## Euda (11. Juni 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Eigentlich schon, mit "Hoch" und dem Rest auf Ultra sind es etwas knapp mehr als 2GB die belegt werden.


 
öö, falsches Quote-Tag, der Post stammt jedenfalls nicht von mir. 
__
Bei mir sind es mit allem auf Ultra sowie Texturen auf Hoch meist 2.9 GB, doch variiert das von GPU zu GPU.


----------



## Ion (11. Juni 2014)

Hö 
Wie konnte das denn passieren.
Jetzt ist es richtig


----------



## ThomasHAFX (11. Juni 2014)

Ich habs nur heran gezogen ... was passiert wenn ein Studio hart an dem Spiel arbeitet, bei Rome 2 hats zumindest sehr geholfen, es hat sogar nen SLI Profil bekommen ... wo es am Anfang es ja so aus sah wie bei Company of Heroes das es auch keines bekommen wird ... find ich schon sehr schade aber naja...


----------



## Bu11et (11. Juni 2014)

Hat schon wer geschaft mit jemanden aus der Freundesliste online zu spielen? Krieg die ganze Zeit Fehlermeldungen. Schein normal zu sein ?


----------



## mist3r89 (12. Juni 2014)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Naja mir gehts ja aufn Keks das es mit einem SLI System aus 680er nicht möglich ist das es ruckelfrei läuft, selbst Battlefield 4 in 4K läuft... also der Patch muss die Fps um fast 95% verbessern  und dieses Speicher volllaufen muss auch gefixxt werden, nicht normal wenn der Video Ram voll läuft auf Hoch Einstellung !


 
ich spiele mit einem sli von 780er und kriegs nicht ohne ruckel und das mit texturen auf high statt ultra und tsmaa statt txaa x4


----------



## Wim1337 (12. Juni 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> ich spiele mit einem sli von 780er und kriegs nicht ohne ruckel und das mit texturen auf high statt ultra und tsmaa statt txaa x4


 
Ganz ehrlich, ich habe mit der radeon 7950 auf 2560*1440 kaum Probleme. Hast du schon mal versucht, SLI zu deaktivieren?


----------



## mist3r89 (12. Juni 2014)

Wim1337 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, ich habe mit der radeon 7950 auf 2560*1440 kaum Probleme. Hast du schon mal versucht, SLI zu deaktivieren?


 
nee auf die Idee bin ich noch nicht gekommen, werde ich aber versuchen. Das Spiel läuft an sich ja flüssig immer vsync 60fps, ausser beim autofahren halt...


----------



## FKY2000 (12. Juni 2014)

Bu11et schrieb:


> Hat schon wer geschaft mit jemanden aus der Freundesliste online zu spielen? Krieg die ganze Zeit Fehlermeldungen. Schein normal zu sein ?



funktioniert bei mir aber nur, wenn ich Afterburner deaktiviere. sonst kann ich den notwendigen uPlay overlay nicht nutzen...

mittlerweile und dank dem kleinen Zusatzprogramm flawless kann man sogar eyefinity aktivieren (wd Profil)...so richtig rund ist das aber auch nicht, was hud, fov & co angeht...

habe nun aber alle ca. 15 Minuten das Phänomen, das wd sich selbstständig beendet. das Bild friert ein und nach betätigen der Escape-taste kommt das uPlay Fenster "Danke das sie wd gespielt haben" oder so ähnlich ?!


----------



## sh4sta (12. Juni 2014)

FKY2000 schrieb:


> habe nun aber alle ca. 15 Minuten das Phänomen, das wd sich selbstständig beendet. das Bild friert ein und nach betätigen der Escape-taste kommt das uPlay Fenster "Danke das sie wd gespielt haben" oder so ähnlich ?!



wtf??? Genau das selbe habe ich mitlerweile auch...Voher habe ich das Spiel mehrere Stunden am Stück ohne Probleme gezockt und jetzt hab ich genau das auch. Ich sag mal in einem Zeitraum von 15-30min friert das Spiel einfach weg, ohne das ich irgendwas am Spiel, den Settings oder am PC(Treiber ect.) geändert habe...


----------



## Spinal (12. Juni 2014)

Könnte das ein Temperaurproblem sein? War ja recht warm die letzten Tage :/


----------



## sh4sta (12. Juni 2014)

Denke eher weniger. Die 780WF3 wird ca. 70Grad und der 8350 hat nen 360er Radi für sich alleine und wird zwischen 40-45grad.


----------



## Robonator (12. Juni 2014)

Hmpf.  Ich will nen Gangversteck vernichten, hau die Typen da in nem Parkhaus munter weg via 1911 Specops + USV. Plötzlich ruft von der Straße aus n Passant die Polizei und die ist natürlich direkt hinter mir her. Naja hätte mich eigentlich nicht weiter gekümmert wären da nicht plötzlich VIER verdammte Polizisten DIREKT hinter mir gespawnt! Was soll denn dieser Bullshit?


----------



## sh4sta (12. Juni 2014)

Tja Robo, bist halt Staatsfeind Nr. 1


----------



## hornhautman (12. Juni 2014)

Watch Dogs mit Windows Timer Problem?
Moin alle zusammen,
mir ist bei Watch Dogs aufgefallen, das hin und wieder die FPS auf 30, bei meinem System unter Windows 7 64bit, abfallen! Die GPU-Auslastung liegt dabei bei 50%. Ich habe die Grafikeinstellungen so angepasst, das die FPS im Normalfall mit V-Sync zwischen 55 und 60 schwanken. Nun habe ich mal mit dem Timer Tool, welches damals bei Crysis 3 für mehr Leistung sorgte experimentiert und siehe da, die maximale Timer Resolution von 0,5ms bringt anscheinend auch was bei Watch Dogs! Damit schwankt die GPU-Auslastung zwischen 90 und 99%! Kann mir das jemand bestätigen? Ich nutze für die Erfassung der Werte EVGA Precision X 4.2.1. mit RTSS v6.1.1 (aus MSI Afterburner 3.0, wegen 64bit-Unterstützung) auf dem Logitech G510s LCD.

(Sorry, hatte neues Thema erstellt, ohne den Sammelthread zu bemerken)


----------



## FKY2000 (12. Juni 2014)

sh4sta schrieb:


> Denke eher weniger. Die 780WF3 wird ca. 70Grad und der 8350 hat nen 360er Radi für sich alleine und wird zwischen 40-45grad.



Same bei mir, 70 Grad die Karte, ca bis zu 55 Grad die CPU...passiert auch in keinem anderen Spiel.

muss am Spiel liegen. bzw kenne so was nur von ac3...da spiele ich aber am htpc mit der 750Ti


----------



## RayasVati (13. Juni 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> nee auf die Idee bin ich noch nicht gekommen, werde ich aber versuchen. Das Spiel läuft an sich ja flüssig immer vsync 60fps, ausser beim autofahren halt...



Hallo, 

Bei mir läuft es aufm 4k garnicht. Hab auf 1080p und da auf High...ist ganz ok aber lange nicht so wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe. Und beim Autofahren kannst es knicken....ich habe zwei amd Grafik drin. 

Wann passiert mal was....


----------



## RavionHD (13. Juni 2014)

Ich weiß nicht was Ihr alle habt, bei mir (HD7870 OC, i5 3470, 8GB Ram) läuft es in @Ultra (Schatten und Texturen auf "High") mit verändertem XML Profil (damit sieht die Grafik bzw. die Effekte wie Regen und co. etwas hübscher aus) mit Realistic SweetFX Mod immer zwischen 35-45 fps und habe keine Drops, es läuft stabil.


----------



## RayasVati (13. Juni 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was Ihr alle habt, bei mir (HD7870 OC, i5 3470, 8GB Ram) läuft es in @Ultra (Schatten und Texturen auf "High") mit verändertem XML Profil (damit sieht die Grafik bzw. die Effekte wie Regen und co. etwas hübscher aus) mit Realistic SweetFX Mod immer zwischen 35-45 fps und habe keine Drops, es läuft stabil.



Welche XML hast du genommen?


----------



## Iro540 (13. Juni 2014)

Ich hab jetzt wd ein wenig gespielt und muss sagen es gefällt mir gar nicht.
Steuerung der Fahrzeuge ungenügend, Performance alles andere als  befriedigend und Missionen nicht ansprechend (für mich).
Bin echt enttäuscht von dem Spiel.

Momentan gibt's irgendwie keine richtig guten Spiele.


----------



## Firehunter_93 (14. Juni 2014)

immer wieder schade, dass pc spiele beim release mehr oder wenig noch unfertig sind... warum kriegen die es nicht genauso wie bei konsolen hin... da läufts doch meistens auch makellos?


----------



## Spinal (14. Juni 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was Ihr alle habt, bei mir (HD7870 OC, i5 3470, 8GB Ram) läuft es in @Ultra (Schatten und Texturen auf "High") mit verändertem XML Profil (damit sieht die Grafik bzw. die Effekte wie Regen und co. etwas hübscher aus) mit Realistic SweetFX Mod immer zwischen 35-45 fps und habe keine Drops, es läuft stabil.


 
Sehr Hilfreich für die Leute bei denen es nicht so gut läuft


----------



## Panagianus (14. Juni 2014)

Ich versteh auch nicht was ihr für probleme habt  ne Spass ich bin nur froh, dass das Spiel mit Hochund nen bissl Kantenglättung auf meiner Gtx 770 super läuft und ich erkenn nicht wirklich nen Unterschied zwischen hoch und ultra zumal ich zwei Jahre alle spiele auf niedrig in 720p auf meinem Lappi gespielt hab


----------



## openworldgamer (14. Juni 2014)

Habe einen Fix gefunden der bei mir das Ruckeln fast beseitigt hat (Ultra,TSMAA und Mittlere Texturen) :
A new possible Fix for stutter :: Watch_Dogs General Discussions

Trotzdem sollte Ubisoft mal langsam den Patch rausrücken damit ich es wenigstens auf hohen Texturen ruckelfrei spielen kann.
Aber schon Wahnsinn,dass sogar teilweise Leute mit einer 6 GB Titan Ruckler haben-auch auf hohen Texturen.


----------



## Natler (14. Juni 2014)

Also bei mir läufts mit 45-50fps bei folgenden Einstellungen: FHD, TSMAA, Schatten und Reflektionen auf Hoch, Texturen Hoch, Rest Ultra. 
Graka ist GTX 760, womit es eigentlich deutlich schlechter laufen müsste oder nicht  Habe selten mal Framedrops auf 30 fps, aber nicht tiefer. Die meiste Zeit ist es auf jeden Fall mehr als flüssig  Ist aber auch ein echter Augenschmaus wenns nachts regnet


----------



## TerrorTomato (14. Juni 2014)

Moin!

Hat jemand ne Lösung zu meinem Problem? Ich hab mir das Spiel runtergeladen und ich komme nicht über den Anfangsfilm... Entweder wird mein Bildschirm schwarz, spingt zurück zum Desktop und Sagt der "ATi Treiber ist abgestürzt und wurde wieder hergestellt!" oder das Bild friert ein und der Ton läuft weiter... Neuester Treiber installiert und das Spiel reinstallieren hat keine Veränderung gebracht.

Nutze:
Intel Xeon e3-1230V3
16 GB RAM
R9 280x


----------



## LastChaosTyp (14. Juni 2014)

Hast dundeine GraKa übertaktet? Dann hast du einen zu hohrn Takt! Strll den Takt runter!
Andonsten neuste Treober ersion erneut installieren


----------



## Brez$$z (14. Juni 2014)

Servus, heute wollte ich mal was zum Spiel loswerden 

Also, an sich macht das Spiel spaß, laufen tut es bei mir auch Problemfrei.
Neben der Haupt Story kann man echt viel machen und es Bockt es auch.
Aber: die Haupt story is in meinen Augen totaler müll, in 15 minuten Sitzung auf der Toilette schreib ich schönere Geschichten.
Teils sind die Aktionen nicht nachvollziehbar und einfach daher gedichtet wie es grade reingepasst hat. 
Und was ich auch noch sehr sehr sehr Störend finde, was mich auch jedesmal zur Weissglut treibt, sind diese 
"wie mache ich das spiel an dieser Stelle schwieriger.... ah ich Zaubere einfach einen Super gepanzerten Soldaten da hin, auch wenn er überhaupt nix 
da zu suchen hat" aktionen. Es gibt fast keine einzige Mission ohne das man diese "tanks" killen muss... 
Ich bin gerade bei der Mission dem Iraq zu Folgen oder töten oder ach was weiß ich, jedenfalls Spawnen dann einfach so "tank" mitten auf dem Dach,
die kommen ja nicht mal durch die Tür durch, nein die sind einfach da. 

Für mich is das nicht nachvollziehbar, so viel Zeit und Geld in die Programmierung stecken und dann einem Praktikanten zum Metzgermeister eine Story schreiben lassen.
Wenn ich neben der Story spiele, kann ich Stunden am Stück zocken, aber wenn ich die Story spiele wird mirs nach der 2ten Langweilig und ich mach das Spiel zu.

Würd mich mal Interessieren was ihr dazu sagt


----------



## Robonator (14. Juni 2014)

Anfangs fand ich die Story ja noch echt interessant. Das Szenario dort im Stadion etc das war richtig geil. Ich find diesen Asiaten da auch als Person echt super gemacht, hätt mich eigentlich eher drauf gefreut mehr mit dem zutun zu haben. Bin nu Anfang von Akt 3 und irgendwie ging die Story den Bach runter. Bisher hat sich das ganze irgendwie in 0815 Scheiss verwandelt und ich fand es auch nicht so passend das sich badboy so schnell öffentlich gezeigt hat. 
Die Story hätte man noch so viel besser ausschmücken können, mir fallen da haufenweise Dinge ein aber so ist sie irgendwie langweilig. Und das Ende ist ja mal total unerwartet...


----------



## LastChaosTyp (14. Juni 2014)

Akt 4 und 5 sind nochmla richtig geil und spannend  Die Akte 2 und 3 ziehen sich ziemlich


----------



## TerrorTomato (14. Juni 2014)

LastChaosTyp schrieb:


> Hast dundeine GraKa übertaktet? Dann hast du einen zu hohrn Takt! Strll den Takt runter!
> Andonsten neuste Treober ersion erneut installieren


 
Ja Daran Lag es^^ Meine GraKa leif auf 1050MHz... Lief eigentlich immer ohne Meckern. Hab sie auf "nur" 1000MHz runtergetaktet und jetzt läuft alles wie Schmitz Katze


----------



## LastChaosTyp (14. Juni 2014)

Das kenne ich  ISt wie mit Prime: Prime kann laufen, aber die Praxis zeigt das Gegenteil


----------



## S754 (15. Juni 2014)

Hab mal eine Frage an euch, und zwar, wo soll ich mir am Besten Watch Dogs kaufen? Uplay oder Steam? Oder gibt's das irgendwo anders günstiger?
Bin mir noch ein bisschen unentschlossen, lohnt sich das Spiel wirklich? Ist es das Geld wert? Kann man damit auch länger Spaß haben?
Sind die Missionen schwer, bzw. kann man die Schwierigkeitsstufe mit GTA vergleichen?


----------



## Primer (15. Juni 2014)

Wenn du bei Steam kaufst, hast du automatisch auch Uplay an Bord, bzw. benötigst du immer einen Ubi Account, egal wo du kaufst. 

Ob dir das Spiel zusagt oder nicht ist natürlich nur schwer zu beantworten. Wenn dir das Spiel gefällt und man einiges an Nebenmissionen macht, bist du um die 50h beschäftigt. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist durchaus knackig, was vor allem daran liegt, das Aiden quasi nix aushält. Ich spiels auf dem zweit höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad und mit ist es schon öfters vorgekommen, das ich achtlos um eine Ecke huschen wollte und einem Gegner mit Pistole in die Arme gelaufen bin. Da hat man nahezu keine Zeit zum Reagieren, mit "gefühlten" 2-3 Schuss hat der dich in 1-2 Sekunden niedergemäht. Wer immer mit bedacht vorgeht und erst mal die Umgebung analysiert, die Gegner auf Abstand hält und die üblichen KI Schwächen nutzt, kommt aber gut durch. Das Spiel ist also weder zu schwer(Dark Souls), noch zu leicht (Assassins Creed). Im Idealfall schleicht man eh durch einen Großteil der Level und vermeidet Schusswaffengebrauch. Im Vergleich zu GTA nimmt sich das so gesehen nicht viel, eher ist es schwerer, weil man nicht soviel aushält. Dafür kann man die Umgebung besser nutzen und es sich so leichter machen.

Einen direkten Vergleich zu GTA würde ich aber nicht anstreben, dafür spielt sich Watch Dogs zu anders. Es ist eher ein Mischung aus GTA, Deus Ex und Splinter Cell.


----------



## Brez$$z (15. Juni 2014)

Ja wenn dir das nichts ausmacht, das die Story seicht und Fad ist. Das Spiel an sich Bockt schon nur die Story ist in meinen augen der größte müll seit langem.
Würds bei mmoga.de kaufen, bekommst direkt den Ubi Key, wenn du via Paypal zahlst hast du den key in 1 minute und kannst loslegen. Vorteil ist halt der gute Preis.

Ich selber würds nicht mehr kaufen, Ich quäle mich jetzt durch die story und dann wirds nie wieder angepackt.



LastChaosTyp schrieb:


> Akt 4 und 5 sind nochmla richtig geil und spannend  Die Akte 2 und 3 ziehen sich ziemlich


 ähm ?? spannend??? is der aller selbe mist in Grün, die Story kommt einfach nicht bündig rüber, is doch alles zammengeflickerei und künstlich "schwer" gehalten
Akt 4 und 5 sind jetzt etwas schneller, und nicht so um den Brei rum aber ist genau der selbe schrott wie 2-3


----------



## DafuqO_o (15. Juni 2014)

Also ich find die Story echt ganz nett bis jetzt... (bin aber auch erst Akt 3 oder 4 ^^)


----------



## Brez$$z (15. Juni 2014)

Ja gut geschmäcker sind ja auch verschieden, ich finde es halt schade. Bei dem Spiel mit den möglichkeiten wäre einiges mehr drinne gewesen


----------



## Ruebenbauer (15. Juni 2014)

Langsam reicht es. Wo bleibt der Patch ? ich werde nie wieder Spiele am Release Tag Kaufen egal von welchen Hersteller das ist echt ein schlechter Witz.


----------



## S754 (15. Juni 2014)

Wieso beschweren sich so viele Leute? Habe es heute gekauft und gerade 2 Stunden gespielt und muss sagen, dass es gar nicht mal so schlecht ist wie alle immer tun und es durchaus seine 30€ Wert ist. Das Spiel hat meiner Meinung nach coole Features und gute Ansätze. Mir gefällt es. Und bisher war ich gut gefordert, aber nicht zu überfordert, also vom Schwierigkeitsgrad ok. Wie schon Primer geschrieben hat, man kann es wirklich nicht mit GTA vergleichen. Bei GTA steigert sich der Schwierigkeitsgrad und bisher blieb es bei Watch Dogs konstant, würde ich mal sagen. Auch die Funktion, dass man Online einen echten Spieler Hacken kann, ist echt toll! Blöd ist halt, wenn man kurz davor ist, jemanden zu Hacken, derjenige aber einfach Offline geht. Das finde ich dann schon recht Assi, vor allem weil ich dann gar keine Punkte bekomme. Ist das überhaupt erlaubt? Hat sich Ubisoft da nicht was ausgedacht?


----------



## kero81 (15. Juni 2014)

Die ersten zwei Stündchen haben mir auch Spaß gemacht. Nun habe ich schon seit einer Woche nicht mehr gespielt...


----------



## ThomasHAFX (15. Juni 2014)

Der Patch soll auch die schlechte Leistung des Spiels verbessern, zu dem gibts Grafik Bugs die nicht sein müssen und die man auch locker fixen könnte !
Vieleicht gabs deswegen auch die Verschiebung weil sie es nicht in den Griff bekommen haben, echt schade :<


----------



## S754 (15. Juni 2014)

Ja stimmt, die Grafikbugs sind  nicht so toll, bei mir tauchen für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde Wände vor mir auf, aber das hat mich jetzt nicht so sehr gestört, dass ich sagen würde, "das spiele ich jetzt nicht mehr". Das ist mittlerweile (leider) bei jedem Spiel bei Release so. Dann müsste man aus Prinzip kein Spiel mehr bis zu den letzten Patches kaufen und nicht rumjammern.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (15. Juni 2014)

Deswegen sag ich ja, das Spiel macht Laune aber die Bugs und so gehören einfach gefixt, das erwartet man einfach bei so nehm Tripple A Titel .


----------



## nyso (15. Juni 2014)

Wie gesagt, ich hatte nur zwei kleine Bugs, die mich aber kaum gestört hatten.


----------



## YuT666 (16. Juni 2014)

Da ich mir schon seit meiner Schneider CPC Zeit Mitte der 80er selbst ein Bild von den Games mache, wird es wohl auch bei WD so sein. Klar hab ich mir auch hier schon früher die Tests der ASM oder der Happy Computer reingezogen, aber es gab schon einige Fälle, da stimmten die Geschmäcker nicht überein oder man hatte eine ganz andere Meinung zur Technik des Spiels ... und das ist auch gut so, denn jeder Mensch hat eine andere Auffassungsgabe und auch andere Ansprüche. Hab mir jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht übermäßig viel WD Infos reingezogen, aber das was ich lesen konnte macht Lust auf mehr. Ist aber keiner dieser "Fälle" die ich unbedingt zum Vollpreis haben muss, deshalb wird gewartet.


----------



## Rizzard (16. Juni 2014)

S754 schrieb:


> Wieso beschweren sich so viele Leute? Habe es heute gekauft und gerade 2 Stunden gespielt und muss sagen, dass es gar nicht mal so schlecht ist wie alle immer tun und es durchaus seine 30€ Wert ist.



Mir war das Spiel 60€ wert, und ich bereue nicht eine Sekunde. 
Unterhält mich jetzt immer noch, und auf der PS4 gibt es keine nervigen Grafikbugs. 
Von daher, ich hab seit Release meinen Spass.


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (16. Juni 2014)

Schon bekannt?

Watch_Dogs original graphical effects (E3 2012/13) found in game files [PC]



> *Included in this mod(not all features are available yet):
> 
> -Changes to the default fog values
> -Enabled bokeh DOF for the main cameras
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robonator (16. Juni 2014)

Eines muss man dem lassen. Grafikblender Screenshots kann er machen, allerdings zeigen diese kaum wie es denn nun wirklich aussieht. Mit solchen Screenshots kann man einfach nichts anfangen. 
Das ist wie die Bilder in den Werbungen von Essen o.ä. Sieht immer besser aus als es eigentlich ist.


Vom DoF bekomm ich Augenkrebs, das ist alles andere als angenehm. Zum Glück sagte er ja das es beim nächsten Release auch abstellbar ist.
Mit der Ausnahme der Beleuchtung bzw Sättigung/Kontrast sehe ich nun keine allzugroßen Unterschied zu dem Mod von dem anderen Kadzait oder wie der heißt.
Blackouts sind noch etwas zu hell, mal gucken wie es bei Regen aussieht.

ABER Dynamische Schatten funktionieren nun endlich mal. Die hab ich schon vermisst! 
Gut die Schatten sind etwas buggy.

Hatte grad auch endlich mal Regen und dort vermisse ich die Effekte der Konkurrenz. Dort hatte man einfach mehr und es sah eher nach Regen aus. Die Effekte von Regentropen etc wurden dort auch auf dem Spieler angezeigt.


----------



## Primer (16. Juni 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> ABER Dynamische Schatten funktionieren nun endlich mal. Die hab ich schon vermisst!
> Gut die Schatten sind etwas buggy.



WTF!? Ich habe mich seit der ersten Cutscene mit "MR. Lucky" gefragt, warum die verdammten Schatten nicht auch im normalen Gameplay drinnen sind. Geniale Sache das ein Modder die Option nun gefunden hat. Jetzt fehlt nur noch das Parallax occlusion mapping, das war in der E3 Demo auch drinnen
(wobei ich vermute das damit bei weitem nicht alle Objekte/Texturen versehen sind)


----------



## LastChaosTyp (16. Juni 2014)

Hab hier mal was interresantes gefunden  Ist ein GrafikMod, probier den grade mal aus 
After hours testing... Watch Dogs (E3 Bloom effect working) - Guru3D.com Forums


----------



## Dype_Skogen (16. Juni 2014)

Also ich finde die Überarbeitung von The Worse besser als die von Kaazaith, mit dem entsprechenden Sweet FX Settings kommts schon nah an die gezeigten E3 Vids ran...
Gut, das DoF ist arg nah und übertrieben, aber wie Robonator schon sagte, abstellbar in der nächsten Version (kommt heute abend).

DAS BESTE jedoch daran ist, das die nervigen Hänger und teilweise sekundenlangen Freezes nahezu komplett weg sind, nur kleinere Stutterer sind noch vorhanden (GTX 780/3GB), also UNBEDINGT ausprobieren...


----------



## Primer (16. Juni 2014)

Das Kaazaith die Framedrops unter Ultra Texturen wegbekommen hat, lag aber auch daran das dass LOD herabgesetzt wurde, sowohl bei den Schatten, als auch bei den Objektdetails.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (16. Juni 2014)

Mir würde endlich mal ein Entwickler Patch zusagen der das ganze behebt, liegt noch schon 2 Wochen zurück und immer noch keiner !!!


----------



## Kinguin (16. Juni 2014)

Also hab Watch Dogs nicht ,aber was mit Mods alles möglich ist :o 
Das ist mir auh schon stark bei Skyrim aufgefallen 

Ich weiss ich übertreibe wahrs,aber ich finde wir kommen dem Fotorealismus schon echt verdammt nah 
Klar es geht immernoch besser ,aber bei manchen Spielen denk ich mir manchmal Wahnsinn diese Grafik 

Dabei ist mir Grafik nicht mal so wichtig


----------



## Ceon026 (16. Juni 2014)

Wenn ist zb. Jam Comms herstellen möchte, brauch ich dafür noch so ein Gegenstand, sieht aus wie ein Schloss mit einem Schlüssel, was ist das und wo find ich das ?


----------



## Oozy (16. Juni 2014)

Hat jemand von euch die Version von "TheWorse" ausprobiert? Auf den Screenshots sieht das ja richtig klasse aus.


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (16. Juni 2014)

Ceon026 schrieb:


> Wenn ist zb. Jam Comms herstellen möchte, brauch ich dafür noch so ein Gegenstand, sieht aus wie ein Schloss mit einem Schlüssel, was ist das und wo find ich das ?


 
die teile findest du mit glück bei den umhergehenden npcs - genau wie beim klauen der bankdaten, sind halt nur etwas seltener


----------



## nyso (16. Juni 2014)

Oder du kaufst sie, beim Pfandleiher oder wie das heißt.


----------



## Primer (16. Juni 2014)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch die Version von "TheWorse" ausprobiert? Auf den Screenshots sieht das ja richtig klasse aus.



Jap. Sieht gut aus, ob das Bild auch so extrem scharf ist liegt aber ein deiner Auflösung (Downsampling) und der Kantenglättung, das hat nix mit ihm zu tun.
ABER er hat tolle Effekte gefunden, allen voran die dynamischen Schatten, den Volumennebel, neuartiger Regen und nochmals bessere Schatten. Dazu gibts aber noch einiges mehr. Ich kanns jedem mit ner High End GPU empfehlen, da die Mod nochmal 5-10% Leistung frisst. Dafür gibts auch vollkommen "neu" Effekte, die die vanilla nicht hat. Allerdings ist er noch am tweaken, zudem ist das DoF so nicht zu gebrauchen. Es fokussiert die ganze Zeit hin und her, außer man rennt oder fährt Auto. Ich habe es in den Optionen nun deaktiviert.

Ich spiele mit 2400x1350/TSMAA/High Texturen, Rest Ultra. Framerate ist auf 45FPS gelockt, GPU ist zu >90% ausgelastet.


----------



## Robonator (16. Juni 2014)

nyso schrieb:


> Oder du kaufst sie, beim Pfandleiher oder wie das heißt.


 
Der verkauft keine Systemschlüssel, die gibt es nur von NPC's, dingen die man Hacken kann oder hin und wieder auch rumliegend in Form von z.b. Smartphones. 
Der Händler verkauft dir ja nur elektronische Komponenten, Chemi und Entzündliche Dinger


----------



## Ceon026 (16. Juni 2014)

Hab nochmal eine doofe frage...und zwar wenn ich auf Online Aufträge App gehe, sehe ich zwar welche Spiel Modis es gibt aber ich hab keine Ahnung wie ich dort ein Spiel beitrete. Nur wenn ich durch die Stadt fahre werde ich hin und wieder gefragt ob ich ein Online Auftrag abschließen möchte. Ist das so gewollt oder bin ich zu dumm? XD


OKOK habs gefunden -.-


----------



## Taonris (16. Juni 2014)

Muss man dieses Bild überhaupt noch kommentieren. http://abload.de/img/1402943413586ngopq.jpg


----------



## Kinguin (16. Juni 2014)

Bzgl Bloom Mod,ist das eig ne Mod,wenn er lediglich was an der Watch Dogs Dateien ändert ?
Weil das war ja schon vorher drin ,nur deaktiviert durch Ubisoft ?
Oder sehe ich da was falsch ?


----------



## Dype_Skogen (16. Juni 2014)

TheWorse 0.7 ist da... Sehr solide,wirklich gute Arbeit,mit überarbeitetem DoF(mit Fix)


----------



## RavionHD (17. Juni 2014)

TheWorse ist absolut geil, der Unterschied zur E3 2012 nicht mehr sichtbar, zieht jedoch gut 5-10% Leistung, lässt sich aber mit meiner HD7870 OC, i5 3470, 8GB Ram mit gut 35-40 fps gut spielbar (Alles @Ultra außer Schatten und Texturen mit SMAA Temporal), und mit der Realistic SweetFX Mod sieht es wirklich absolut fantastisch aus!


----------



## Robonator (17. Juni 2014)

Grad keine Zeit mehr das zu testen. Wie sieht es nun mit dem Regen aus? Gibt es nun viele Effekte etc und lassen sich Regentropfen nun auch auf Aiden sehen?


----------



## RavionHD (17. Juni 2014)

Hier mal ein Foto:

In Bewegung sieht das nochmal 100 mal besser aus.


----------



## RavionHD (17. Juni 2014)

Doppelpost bitte löschen!


----------



## LastChaosTyp (17. Juni 2014)

Mal me Frage zur Installation: Muss man nir dei beiden patch Dateien in den entsprechenden Ordner ziehen, der in der readme.txt steht? Geht das nur auf Ultra?


----------



## RavionHD (17. Juni 2014)

LastChaosTyp schrieb:


> Mal me Frage zur Installation: Muss man nir dei beiden patch Dateien in den entsprechenden Ordner ziehen, der in der readme.txt steht? Geht das nur auf Ultra?


 
Geht auf allen Details, einfach die 2 Patch Dateien in den Ordner ziehen und das war's schon.


----------



## RayasVati (17. Juni 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Foto:  In Bewegung sieht das nochmal 100 mal besser aus.




Ist das ein screen von dir?


----------



## Robonator (17. Juni 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Geht auf allen Details, einfach die 2 Patch Dateien in den Ordner ziehen und das war's schon.


 
Nicht ganz:


> Installation:
> 
> Open one of the folders and put the files inside your data_win64 folder (/yourinstallationpath/Watch Dogs/data_win64)
> 
> ...


----------



## Blackout27 (17. Juni 2014)

Der Mod "TheWorse 0.7" sieht wirklich gut aus! Die Unschärfe könnte man aber noch etwas reduzieren nach meinem Geschmack. 
Zum Glück habe ich das Spiel erstmal zur Seite gelegt bis es vernünftig läuft. Dann kann ich gleich noch den Mod installieren und evtl kommt dann sogar etwas "E3" Feeling auf 
Weiß jemand wann der Patch kommt? (habe schon von einigen hier gelsen, dass sie angeblich ein Patch runterladen konnten)


Gruß


EDIT:

Wollte es gerade mal wieder spielen und siehe da, sobald ich den Spielstand laden möchte stürzt es ab (Watch_Dogs funktioniert nicht mehr). Ich habe keine Mods oder co.....
Weiß jemand vlt wie es wieder geht :/


----------



## T0ni (17. Juni 2014)

Habe mal ein paar Bilder geschossen mit der neuen Mod - sieht um Längen besser aus und ich habe dazu keine Stotterprobleme mehr und es läuft jederzeit absolut flüssig!
(Mein Rig : FHD IPS Monitor, i7 4770k, Inno 3D GTX 780 iChill Herculez, 8GB Ram - kein OC)

So langsam kommts an den E3 Trailer ran.


----------



## T0ni (17. Juni 2014)

Doppelpost


----------



## T0ni (17. Juni 2014)

thehate91 schrieb:


> Der Mod "TheWorse 0.7" sieht wirklich gut aus! Die Unschärfe könnte man aber noch etwas reduzieren nach meinem Geschmack.
> Zum Glück habe ich das Spiel erstmal zur Seite gelegt bis es vernünftig läuft. Dann kann ich gleich noch den Mod installieren und evtl kommt dann sogar etwas "E3" Feeling auf
> Weiß jemand wann der Patch kommt? (habe schon von einigen hier gelsen, dass sie angeblich ein Patch runterladen konnten)
> 
> ...



Du musst das Spiel ein paar mal reparieren lassen mit Uplay


----------



## Kinguin (17. Juni 2014)

Dann verstehe ich aber Ubisoft kein bisschen,die Dateien für diese Grafik waren doch auf dem Spiel drauf O.o

Warum konnte man die nicht schon vorher nutzen?Weil diese Bloom Mod ist ja keine direkte Mod
Kumpel von mir hat die jetzt auch mal genutzt und es sieht echt klasse aus ^^


----------



## Legacyy (17. Juni 2014)

Also ich muss schon sagen.. Watch Dogs sieht mit dem Mod echt geil aus 
Und spielbarer mit 2GB isses auch geworden.^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T0ni (17. Juni 2014)

Ist echt der Hammer was diese zwei kleinen Dateien für ne Grafik aus Watch Dogs holen. 
Nun sieht es endlich nach Next Gen aus. Bin gespannt was die Jungs noch so alles finden und freue mich auf die Final Mod.


----------



## Firehunter_93 (17. Juni 2014)

kann mir jmd. mal ne deutsche anleitung geben wie ich das mit dem mod machen soll?  steig da nicht ganz durch..


----------



## T0ni (17. Juni 2014)

Musst die "Mod" runterladen und es bleiben zwei Dateien + Readme. 
Die zwei Dateien einfach in den watchdogs Order data_winx64 oder so ähnlich kopieren und fertig. 

Danach editierst du noch die XML Datei unter Dokumente/watch dogs Blabla die gamerprofile.xml Datei und sucht nach diesem hier
quality="_runtime" und fügst Ultra ein. 

Das wars


----------



## DafuqO_o (17. Juni 2014)

T0ni schrieb:


> Musst die "Mod" runterladen und es bleiben zwei Dateien + Readme.
> Die zwei Dateien einfach in den watchdogs Order data_winx64 oder so ähnlich kopieren und fertig.
> 
> Danach editierst du noch die XML Datei unter Dokumente/watch dogs Blabla die gamerprofile.xml Datei und sucht nach diesem hier
> ...


bei mir gibts kein quality="_runtime"  o__O Sieht aber echt sehr gut aus, nur die Kantenglättung... Naja ich hab aber atm nur meinen alten 1440x900er, in ein paar Tagen krieg ich meinen richtigen wieder ^_^

Aber versucht mal, auf einem Feuerwehrfahrzeug (mit Blaulicht) zu *reiten* 
Da dreht die KI so richtig schön durch :3


----------



## Legacyy (17. Juni 2014)

Wenn du das nicht findest am besten mit dem Editor rangehen:
Watch Dogs Setting Configuration Tool: Erweiterte Grafikoptionen via Tool


----------



## Robonator (17. Juni 2014)

Gibt zu dem ganzen nun auch mal ein Video von Totalbiscuit 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b43ZlqPvBDs


----------



## Firehunter_93 (17. Juni 2014)

danke toni, habs hinbekommen  die nachladeruckler sind dadurch aber bei mir noch nicht behoben.. geht das anderen auch so?


----------



## ThomasHAFX (17. Juni 2014)

Kommt gott sei dank eh bald ein Patch, der diese Ruckeleinlagen beheben soll !


----------



## Firehunter_93 (17. Juni 2014)

ich hab gelesen, diese woche soll der vll noch kommen


----------



## ThomasHAFX (17. Juni 2014)

Ich verstehe bei dem Spiel nicht, das gesagt wurde das viel mit Nvidia zusammengearbeitet wurde aber kaum Physik Effekte vorhanden sind bzw  wenn man Kugeln auf das Wasser schießt es keinen Effekt hat, das Schadensmodel finde ich nicht wirklich, wenn mit dem Patch noch andere optimierungen  an der Grafik hinzukommen wäre ich ubisoft sehr dankbar


----------



## Robonator (17. Juni 2014)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Ich verstehe bei dem Spiel nicht, das gesagt wurde das viel mit Nvidia zusammengearbeitet wurde aber kaum Physik Effekte vorhanden sind bzw  wenn man Kugeln auf das Wasser schießt es keinen Effekt hat, das Schadensmodel finde ich nicht wirklich, wenn mit dem Patch noch andere optimierungen  an der Grafik hinzukommen wäre ich ubisoft sehr dankbar


 
Nur weil sie mit Nvidia zusammenarbeiten heißt es ja nicht gleich das sie überall mit Physxeffekten herumballern. Die meiste Arbeit wurde wohl in die Windsimulation gesteckt, welcher zwar ganz ordentlich ist, allerdings kaum zu bemerken ist da das nötige Feedback dazu fehlt. 
Mal ganz davon abgesehen das man sowieso nie wirklich starke Winder erlebt.


----------



## RavionHD (17. Juni 2014)

Achja für alle die manchmal mit Abstürzen zu kämpfen haben:
Fraps schließen bevor ihr das Spiel startet, bei mir startet das Spiel nie bzw. ich bekomme sofort einen Absturz wenn ich Fraps aktiviert habe und das Spiel starte.
Also erst das Spiel starten uns dann Fraps starten.

Edit:
Kann mir wer seine standardmäßige Gameprofile.xml hochladen?
Habe nur eine veränderte Version und keinen BackUp gemacht.


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (17. Juni 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Edit:
> Kann mir wer seine standardmäßige Gameprofile.xml hochladen?
> Habe nur eine veränderte Version und keinen BackUp gemacht.


 
hier^^
File-Upload.net - GamerProfile.rar

e:
oh man, nur noch seiten, wo man alles andere downloaden kann, ich kotz ab

hier?... - jo, hier kann man einfach nur die datei downloaden...^^
Hochladen.to Dateien - Files kostenlos hochladen - The number one click file host


----------



## Gast1668381003 (17. Juni 2014)

Ich würde gerne mal Vergleichsbilder zwischen der neuen 0.7 Mod und der Vanilla sehen.

Entscheidend ist ja nicht nur die Beleuchtung, sonder auch der Detailgrad und den kann die Mod mit Sicherheiit nicht hochpimpen.


----------



## RavionHD (18. Juni 2014)

RayasVati schrieb:


> Ist das ein screen von dir?


 
Ja ist es.


----------



## mist3r89 (18. Juni 2014)

habs irgendwie verpasst, wo kann ich dieser 0.7 Mod herunterladen? Muss sagen es gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## Lexx (18. Juni 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Mal ganz davon abgesehen das man sowieso nie wirklich starke Winder erlebt.


Was für Chicago ja wirklich überhaupt und gar nichts aussergewöhnliches ist.


----------



## Robonator (18. Juni 2014)

Lexx schrieb:


> Was für Chicago ja wirklich überhaupt und gar nichts aussergewöhnliches ist.


 
Ja verdammt ich meinte Winde, ka wo das R herkommt  
Wobei so Chicago im Winter hätte auch wat


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (18. Juni 2014)

Gibt es auch Benchmarks mit der neuen Mod?


----------



## RavionHD (18. Juni 2014)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Gibt es auch Benchmarks mit der neuen Mod?


 
Nein, die Mod frisst aber gut 15-20% Leistung.


----------



## Robonator (18. Juni 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Nein, die Mod frisst aber gut 15-20% Leistung.


 
Die vom The Worse? Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Läuft mit der Mod bei mir flüssiger als zuvor vanilla.


----------



## Legacyy (19. Juni 2014)

Der Patch kommt noch diese Woche!
Watch Dogs Patch (6/18/14) | Forums

Changelog:


Spoiler



MAJOR GAME FIXES
•    Automatically reconstructed corrupted save files which prevented  loading to go further than 90%. Some collectibles may remain  unrecoverable. 
•    Fixed the issue preventing players from using hacks in game.

GAMEPLAY FIXES
•    Fixed several mission-breaking bugs.
•    Fixed minor mission and item-related issues.
•    Fixed the issue that caused the empty weapon-wheel.

MULTIPLAYER FIXES
•    Fixed several minor respawn issues.
•    Fixed some connection and session joining issues.

PC SPECIFIC FIXES
•    Fixed graphical glitches on Low & Medium settings.
•    Fixed some crashes on SLI configurations.
•    Implemented several performance improvements.
•    Implemented a few control improvements.
•    Fixed issues causing infinite messaging and timing-out when trying to  access the Online Shop from the Extras Menu while Uplay is set to  Offline mode.
•    Fixed issues connecting to a Multiplayer game. 
•    Implemented several mouse modifications.
•    Fixed “Drinking Game” control issue where wrong information was displayed when played with a gamepad.
•    Fixed “Chess Game” control issue.
•    Fixed bug where the invasion setting was never saved.
•    Fixed graphical issues during cut scenes and cinematics.
•    Fixed several graphical and texture bugs.
•    Removed Vista OS check to prevent false positives.
•    Added game version in main menu.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (19. Juni 2014)

Wenn ich das Game auf die SSD packe stürzt es nur noch ab und hängt


----------



## RayasVati (19. Juni 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Die vom The Worse? Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Läuft mit der Mod bei mir flüssiger als zuvor vanilla.



Entschuldigt die Dumme Frage. 
Ist der Mod die XML? Ich habe jtz die neue XML editiert (Ultra eingefügt) und ersetzt. Bei mir gibt es einfach keine Änderungen. Sieht genauso aus wie immer. 

Mache ich vllt etwas falsche?


----------



## RavionHD (19. Juni 2014)

RayasVati schrieb:


> Entschuldigt die Dumme Frage.
> Ist der Mod die XML? Ich habe jtz die neue XML editiert (Ultra eingefügt) und ersetzt. Bei mir gibt es einfach keine Änderungen. Sieht genauso aus wie immer.
> 
> Mache ich vllt etwas falsche?


 
Nein, Du musst die Patch Datein in den Ordner geben, siehe ReadMe.


----------



## Spinal (19. Juni 2014)

Firehunter_93 schrieb:


> danke toni, habs hinbekommen  die nachladeruckler sind dadurch aber bei mir noch nicht behoben.. geht das anderen auch so?


 
Ja, habe auch keine Änderung was das betrifft 
und ob der patch wirklich hilft, ich bin mir da bei ubi nicht so ganz sicher.


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (19. Juni 2014)

glaub, der patch ist da, sollte eben beim starten was runterladen


----------



## S754 (19. Juni 2014)

Was passiert eigentlich, wenn man den Typen am Ende beim Abspann nicht abschießt und weggeht?


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (19. Juni 2014)

kommt ihr im moment in uplay rein?..


----------



## RayasVati (19. Juni 2014)

Ich musste nichts runterladen. Uplay ist bei mir on.

und bei mir sieht die mod übelst verschwommen aus.....gefällt mir auch alles nicht so....


----------



## Firehunter_93 (19. Juni 2014)

ich musste auch nen update runterladen und ich hab das gefühl, das spiel läuft jetzt noch schlechter... meine graka auslastung fährt mega achterbahn.... (


----------



## Blackout27 (20. Juni 2014)

Super Patch 
läuft noch genau so schlecht wie vorher  (mir kommt es sogar bald vor als ob es noch mehr ruckelt)


----------



## Robonator (20. Juni 2014)

Verdammt viele Leute sind da am meckern bezüglich des neuen Patches. Hat EA etwa Ubisoft nen paar Devs ausgeliehen?


----------



## RavionHD (20. Juni 2014)

Wo sieht man den neuen Patch?

Edit:
Ok, gerade runtergeladen, ich probiere es mal aus.


----------



## Legacyy (20. Juni 2014)

Wie gut, dass ich das automatische Updaten deaktiviert hab 
Alternativ kann man einfach die "patch.dat" und "patch.fat" löschen.

Und wer gescheite SLI Performance will, der sollte die Bits hier nehmen:
0x0A0140F5

Nur "zittert" dadurch die Vegetation.

----

Was mich wundert... die Steam Version hat jetzt schon, nach dem Day1 Patch, das 2. Update bekommen. Uplay allerdings nur ein Update..
Watch_Dogs · Watch_Dogs™ · AppID: 243470 · Steam Database


----------



## RavionHD (20. Juni 2014)

Ich kann die "TheWorse" Mod nicht mehr nutzen nach dem Patch?
Kennt jemand eine Lösung?


----------



## NicoGermanman (20. Juni 2014)

Danke Ubisoft für so ein Drecks Spiele, läuft ja schlimmer als vorher. 
Damit kaufe ich auch keine Spiele mehr von Ubisoft.

Die Entwickler loben sich auch noch für so ein Stück Dreck an Software.  

edit. Und dann wundern sich die Entwickler und Publisher das es so viele Raubkopierer gibt.


----------



## FTTH (20. Juni 2014)

> Was passiert eigentlich, wenn man den Typen am Ende beim Abspann nicht abschießt und weggeht?


Habe ich so gemacht und es ist glaube ich nichts mehr passiert. Was ist bei dir passiert?


----------



## RavionHD (20. Juni 2014)

Also man muss sagen dass das Spiel mit geändertem XML, The Worse Mod und Realistic SweetFX schon sehr sehr geil aussieht.
Nach dem Patch kann ich die Schatten sogar auf @Ultra stellen und es läuft flüssig.
Aber ich würde gerne wissen wie ich jetzt die Mod benutzen kann nach dem Patch, geht ja nicht da in dem Folder jetzt Patch Dateien von Ubisoft liegen.


----------



## Legacyy (20. Juni 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Ich kann die "TheWorse" Mod nicht mehr nutzen nach dem Patch?
> Kennt jemand eine Lösung?


 Muss leider erst wieder angepasst werden.
Die patch.dat und patch.fat von der Mod wurden jetzt vom "echten" Patch überschrieben.
Dass muss erst wieder gemacht werden.

Angeblich hats einer schon hinbekommen:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8vrsw77gettQ2tqM19rNHNySEU/edit?usp=sharing
Wie immer, vorher n Backup machen. ^^

Das Uplay Version einfach ignorieren, die Patches auf Steam und Uplay waren exakt die gleichen.


----------



## RavionHD (20. Juni 2014)

@Legacy

Soll ich diese Dateien einfach in den Folder stecken?


----------



## Legacyy (20. Juni 2014)

Jep, kommen in den Ordner \data_win64 rein.

Vorher noch n Backup der Originalen machen. Man weiß ja nie, was passiert.


----------



## RavionHD (20. Juni 2014)

Ok, aber im Normalfall würde uPlay sowieso wieder patchen wenn was weg geht.


----------



## Legacyy (20. Juni 2014)

Genau.
Ich habs grad mal probiert... ist noch n bisschen buggy, würde da eher noch  auf das "offizielle" Update vom Ersteller selbst warten.


----------



## RavionHD (20. Juni 2014)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Genau.
> Ich habs grad mal probiert... ist noch n bisschen buggy, würde da eher noch  auf das "offizielle" Update vom Ersteller selbst warten.


 
Funktioniert bei mir, das Spiel wird gepatcht und die Mod funktioniert auch.
Nur der Regen sieht bisschen komisch aus.
Aber ansonsten top!


----------



## RayasVati (20. Juni 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Also man muss sagen dass das Spiel mit geändertem XML, The Worse Mod und Realistic SweetFX schon sehr sehr geil aussieht. Nach dem Patch kann ich die Schatten sogar auf @Ultra stellen und es läuft flüssig. Aber ich würde gerne wissen wie ich jetzt die Mod benutzen kann nach dem Patch, geht ja nicht da in dem Folder jetzt Patch Dateien von Ubisoft liegen.




Ich verstehe es nicht. 

Ich habe die zwei Patch Dateien eingefügt und die XML auf Ultra geändert. Also Quality="ultra"  das sieht bei mir normal aus außer das es auf 10m sehr verschwommen ist....Weitsicht ade.


----------



## RavionHD (20. Juni 2014)

RayasVati schrieb:


> Ich verstehe es nicht.
> 
> Ich habe die zwei Patch Dateien eingefügt und die XML auf Ultra geändert. Also Quality="ultra"  das sieht bei mir normal aus außer das es auf 10m sehr verschwommen ist....Weitsicht ade.


 
Vielleicht hilft Dir ja der Thread weiter:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/actionspiele/339230-watch-dogs-extrem-grafik-mod.html


----------



## Euda (20. Juni 2014)

Leider möchte mein Uplay einfach nicht updaten, habe die modifizierten patch.fat-Dateien sogar schon aus dem data_win64-Verzeichnis gelöscht.
Wäre jemand so nett und könnte mir die gepatchten patch.fat & patch.dat hochladen? Denn auch die (scheinbar verbuggte), wohl zusammengefrickelte TheWorse-Mod inkl. Patch lässt sich aus dem Mirror aus der letzten Seite hier nicht herunterladen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RavionHD (20. Juni 2014)

Statement von Ubisoft zum neuen Mod:
Watch Dogs "E3 2012" mod can have damaging effect on gameplay, says Ubisoft | PC Gamer

@Euda

Ich änder es gleich.


----------



## Euda (20. Juni 2014)

Gerade hat Uplay sich dann doch um 'nen Download gerungen, der (19MB) Patch ist nun installiert und ich spüre keinerlei Unterschied, außer, dass die GPU-Auslastung an einigen Orten nun noch schlechter ist (26 FPS, 28 FPS, 32 FPS.... vorher gab's i.d.R. keine Drops auf <30.)

Offenbar hat der Patch auch niemandem in puncto Performance geholfen. Mal abwarten, mit GTA IV wurde es ja ebenfalls erst ab Patch 3 halbwegs spielbar und das Spiel ist noch heute (im gepatchten Originalzustand) ekelhaft optimiert.


----------



## RavionHD (20. Juni 2014)

Euda schrieb:


> Gerade hat Uplay sich dann doch um 'nen Download gerungen, der (19MB) Patch ist nun installiert und ich spüre keinerlei Unterschied, außer, dass die GPU-Auslastung an einigen Orten nun noch schlechter ist (26 FPS, 28 FPS, 32 FPS.... vorher gab's i.d.R. keine Drops auf <30.)
> 
> Offenbar hat der Patch auch niemandem in puncto Performance geholfen. Mal abwarten, mit GTA IV wurde es ja ebenfalls erst ab Patch 3 halbwegs spielbar und das Spiel ist noch heute (im gepatchten Originalzustand) ekelhaft optimiert.


 
Im Mod Thread kannst Du sehen wie Du die Performance und Grafik verbessern kannst, gerade XML Veränderungen helfen da.


----------



## chappy086 (20. Juni 2014)

Die Gpu Auslastung ist unter aller Sau, warum denn?
Ich will so nicht zocken.


----------



## DafuqO_o (20. Juni 2014)

chappy086 schrieb:


> Die Gpu Auslastung ist unter aller Sau, warum denn?
> Ich will so nicht zocken.


 
Treiber? Installation repariert? Und warum spielst du mit ner 295X2 auf 1680x1050p? o_o


----------



## chappy086 (20. Juni 2014)

Treiber 14.4 vorher 14.6
Warum reparieren?
Weil ich alle möglichen Details und Auflösungen teste. Fazit egal was ich einstelle, die frames bleiben so.


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (20. Juni 2014)

hat einer von euch das trinkspiel mit tastatur und maus geschafft?
ich habe total versagt, zum glück habe ich ein 360 pad liegen, damit ging es eigentlich relativ leicht


----------



## FTTH (20. Juni 2014)

Ja, ging.


----------



## Ion (20. Juni 2014)

chappy086 schrieb:


> Weil ich alle möglichen Details und Auflösungen teste. Fazit egal was ich einstelle, die frames bleiben so.


 Dann bist du im CPU Limit. Klingt zumindest danach.


----------



## DafuqO_o (20. Juni 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Dann bist du im CPU Limit. Klingt zumindest danach.


 
Aber mit nem 3770k?


----------



## Robonator (20. Juni 2014)

BLiNDMaNKiND schrieb:


> hat einer von euch das trinkspiel mit tastatur und maus geschafft?
> ich habe total versagt, zum glück habe ich ein 360 pad liegen, damit ging es eigentlich relativ leicht


 
Hab die alle mit Maus + Tasta gemacht, ging wunderbar


----------



## DafuqO_o (20. Juni 2014)

BLiNDMaNKiND schrieb:


> hat einer von euch das trinkspiel mit tastatur und maus geschafft?
> ich habe total versagt, zum glück habe ich ein 360 pad liegen, damit ging es eigentlich relativ leicht


 
Hab's noch nicht viel gespielt (Bis Level 4 oder so), ging bis jetzt aber ganz gut


----------



## Ion (20. Juni 2014)

DafuqO_o schrieb:


> Aber mit nem 3770k?


 Ja, auch damit klappt das. Wenn die FPS gleich bleiben, egal welche Details anliegen dann herrscht ein klares CPU-Limit.


----------



## Euda (20. Juni 2014)

Wobei als limitierender Faktor dann eher das schlechte Speichermanagement (Streaming) zutrifft.


----------



## DafuqO_o (20. Juni 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Ja, auch damit klappt das. Wenn die FPS gleich bleiben, egal welche Details anliegen dann herrscht ein klares CPU-Limit.


 
Ja, aber wenn ich mit meinem FX6300 schon bessere Werte bekomme, kann doch ein 3770k nicht limitieren, zumindest nicht so früh...


----------



## -angeldust- (21. Juni 2014)

toller patch...
vorher hatte ich keine probleme.
jetzt sind waehrend der fahrt die ruckler da.

ganz grosses kino ubi!


----------



## ghost13 (21. Juni 2014)

Hallo
(Watch Dogs Problem)
Ich habe nun schon einiges durchgelesen. Falls für meine Frage schon eine Antwort steht, bitte schreiben.

Mein Problem sieht wie folgt aus: In der Stadt Treibt sich ein Frauen Mörder herum. 
Nun hatte ich alle Crime Scenes abgeklappert und erhielt den Standort des Mörders.
Ich hatte die Route auf der Mini Map Markiert. Da der Standort etwas weit Entfernt war, nutzte ich die Schnell Reise Funktion(Versteck).
Als ich da war, hatte ich keine Route mehr auf der Mini Map und auch auf der Grossen Map im Menu war alles Weg. Hää? WTF! Dachte ich mir.
Wie zum Kuckuck soll ich den Mörder nun Finden?

Kann mir da jemand weiter Helfen?

Vielen Dank @ PCGH&Community Members.


----------



## ghost13 (21. Juni 2014)

Watch Dogs

System : R9 280X @ 1100Mhz (Werks Einstellungen) & AMD PhenomII X4-965BE (True Quadcore) @ 3800Mhz (OC)
Performance : 35 - 60 fps dabei meist flüssig ausser Autofahren mit hoher Geschwindigkeit.
Texturen auf Ultra sonst alles auf Hoch. SMAA&MHBAO. Bewegungsunsch.: AUS (Total überflüssig&unrealistisch)
V-Sync: Ein(Sonst bekomme ich nach einer längeren Session Kopfschmerzen)
Wasser: Ultra(Obwohl das Wasser auf der Einstellung: Hoch fast noch etwas ruhiger daher Realist. wirkt)

CPU als Limitierender Faktor!


Grafik ist Beautiful! Geile Weitsicht!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chappy086 (21. Juni 2014)

So. Hab jetzt 1 GPU deaktiviert und siehe da ich spiele maxed out. 
Crossfire hab ich weniger FPS. Wirklich eigenartig.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (21. Juni 2014)

Das es noch immer nicht läuft is einfach dooof :<


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (21. Juni 2014)

chappy086 schrieb:


> So. Hab jetzt 1 GPU deaktiviert und siehe da ich spiele maxed out.
> Crossfire hab ich weniger FPS. Wirklich eigenartig.


 
das problem habe ich auch
habe ich gestern schon im patch thread? (oder irgendwo anders)^^ geschrieben, dass ich mit sli ~20fps weniger habe und es ist das einzige spiel ist, wo ich sli lieber ausschalte..
das ist schon seltsam


----------



## S754 (21. Juni 2014)

S754 schrieb:


> Was passiert eigentlich, wenn man den Typen am Ende beim Abspann nicht abschießt sondern weggeht?


 
Habt ihr alle ihn erschossen oder wie? Keiner weggegangen?


----------



## RavionHD (21. Juni 2014)

S754 schrieb:


> Habt ihr alle ihn erschossen oder wie? Keiner weggegangen?


 
Ich bin weggegangen, weiß aber nicht mehr genau was passiert ist.
Gibt sicher genug Videos auf Youtube dazu.

Für all Jene die mit Performance Problemen zu kämpfen haben verweise ich mal auf meinen Thread:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/actionspiele/339230-watch-dogs-extrem-grafik-mod.html


----------



## Brez$$z (21. Juni 2014)

Ich bin weggegangen, passieren tut nichts wirklich. Er laber halt sowas von "er hat seine bestrafung bekommen" bla bla bla


----------



## FTTH (21. Juni 2014)

Was passiert denn wenn man ihn erschießt?


----------



## Ruebenbauer (21. Juni 2014)

Also ich merke keine Änderung durch denn Patch ? haben die überhaupt was gefixt


----------



## S754 (21. Juni 2014)

FTTH schrieb:


> Was passiert denn wenn man ihn erschießt?


 
Nix, der schießt, geht weg und der Abspann geht weiter zu Ende. Später kann man halt überall Wegwerf Handys von ihm finden mit Audio Logs wenn man alle ctOS Türme freigeschaltet hat.


----------



## LastChaosTyp (22. Juni 2014)

Die kannst du aber auch finden, wenn du weggegangen bist. Diese Entscheidung stellt einfach nur den Benutzer vor die "Probe", ober er was aus der Story gelernt hat.


----------



## PcGamer512 (22. Juni 2014)

Hoffe Ubisoft haut einen Patch mal raus und keinen 58MB Witz der nichts bringt.
Und mit Division überleg ih mir auch noch 3x ob ich es holen werde


----------



## Neawoulf (22. Juni 2014)

Halb technisches Problem, halb auf's Spiel bezogen: Seit der Patch draußen ist, hab ich beim Spielen von Watch Dogs extreme CPU-Temperaturen. CPU ist ein 2500k @4.4 GHz, Temperaturen sind um 75 Grad mit einem Thermalright Macho, gemessen mit Core Temp. Das sind Temperaturen, die ich selbst mit 10 Stunden Prime95 Volllast nicht erreicht habe.

Ich dachte natürlich zuerst, dass evtl. der Lüfter ausgefallen ist. Hab's geprüft, Lüfter dreht sich, Gehäuselüfter laufen auch alle, Kühlkörper ist sauber. Hab zum Test dann nochmal Prime95 Volllast laufen lassen für etwa 2 Stunden und bin dabei nicht über 65 Grad hinausgekommen. Vor dem Patch hatte ich keine Probleme mit den Temperaturen (immer um ca. 60 Grad) und in anderen Spielen oder beim Rendern von Videos habe ich das auch nicht. Liegt's am Spiel? Am Patch evtl.? Hat das Problem noch jemand bei sich?


----------



## Firehunter_93 (22. Juni 2014)

stell ich meine Texturen auf mittel, limitiet perfekt die gpu ohne auslastungsprobleme...


----------



## Neawoulf (22. Juni 2014)

Firehunter_93 schrieb:


> stell ich meine Texturen auf mittel, limitiet perfekt die gpu ohne auslastungsprobleme...


 
Naja, das dürfte ja in der Regel erstmal die GPU bzw. den VRam entlasten. Mit der GPU hab ich keine Probleme, die CPU ist das Problem. Obwohl ich "nur" konstante 60 bis 70% Auslastung habe, geht die Temperatur nach etwa 30 Minuten in Richtung 67 Grad (was ich nach 2 Stunden Prime95 mit 100% Dauerauslastung nicht geschafft habe). Hab's gerade nochmal im Fenstermodus getestet und bin da auch nicht drüber hinausgekommen, das müssen irgendwelche bestimmten Spielsituationen sein, wo die Temperatur so extrem ansteigt. Ich werde es morgen nochmal testen, heute ist der Tag vorbei.


----------



## LastChaosTyp (22. Juni 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Halb technisches Problem, halb auf's Spiel bezogen: Seit der Patch draußen ist, hab ich beim Spielen von Watch Dogs extreme CPU-Temperaturen. CPU ist ein 2500k @4.4 GHz, Temperaturen sind um 75 Grad mit einem Thermalright Macho, gemessen mit Core Temp. Das sind Temperaturen, die ich selbst mit 10 Stunden Prime95 Volllast nicht erreicht habe.
> 
> Ich dachte natürlich zuerst, dass evtl. der Lüfter ausgefallen ist. Hab's geprüft, Lüfter dreht sich, Gehäuselüfter laufen auch alle, Kühlkörper ist sauber. Hab zum Test dann nochmal Prime95 Volllast laufen lassen für etwa 2 Stunden und bin dabei nicht über 65 Grad hinausgekommen. Vor dem Patch hatte ich keine Probleme mit den Temperaturen (immer um ca. 60 Grad) und in anderen Spielen oder beim Rendern von Videos habe ich das auch nicht. Liegt's am Spiel? Am Patch evtl.? Hat das Problem noch jemand bei sich?



Das liegt an der Art und Weise der Programmierung von Prime und WD. Prime hat eine Methode um alles auszulasten, aber die Spiele eine andere. Deshalb kann es auch sein, dass deine CPU eine Woche Prime stabil läuft, beim ersten Spiel aber abschmirt. Prime ist immer nur ein grober Rochtwert und man muss immer natürliche Auslastungen(Spiele, Rendern,...) mitprobieren beim OC


----------



## Firehunter_93 (22. Juni 2014)

neawoulf, wie sieht denn deine gpu-auslastung auf Ultra aus? Erstmal welche Karte ist vorhanden?


----------



## PcGamer512 (22. Juni 2014)

Ich habe dasselbe Problem mit meiner Grafikkarte die hängt die ganze Zeit bei 80-83C fest und irgendwann schmiert das Game dann ab.
Anscheinend wollen die Meine Hardware zerstören.


----------



## Neawoulf (22. Juni 2014)

So, ich hab gerade nochmal ca. 40 Minuten gespielt.

GPU ist ne GTX 780 GHz, Grafikeinstellungen sind alle auf Ultra, bis auf Texturauflösung "Hoch" und Motion Blur "aus" (ich mag den Effekt einfach nicht). GPU Auslastung bei Tag und normalem Rumlaufen und -fahren liegt zwischen 60 und 70%, bei Nacht oder Polizeiverfolgung mit vielen Lichtern auch mal bis 80 oder 85%. Komische Sache: Beim Scannen eines Koffers in einem Appartment per Kamerahack (nur die Nahaufnahme des Koffers und eines Schreibtisches zu sehen) ging die GPU Auslastung auf 99% hoch. Die maximale gemessene GPU-Temperatur war 75 Grad. FPS schwanken dabei zwischen 40 und 70, selten auch mal 80. Alles gemessen mit GPU-Z.

Die CPU hab ich in den 40 Minuten nicht über 67 Grad gebracht. Ich hab keine Ahnung, woher die extremen Temperaturen gestern kamen. Ich hab gestern die Kampagne beendet und evtl. gab es da einige Missionen oder Zwischensequenzen, wo die Auslastung extrem hoch gegangen ist. Da ich im Vollbildmodus gespielt habe und daher Core Temp nicht im Blick hatte, kann ich nicht sagen, bei welchen Szenen das Ganze passiert ist. Tatsache ist aber, dass ich vorher (insgesamt über 30 Stunden Spielzeit) nie Temperaturprobleme mit dem Spiel hatte und auch bei anderen CPU-lastigen Sachen (DCS, Arma 3, Videos Rendern usw.) hatte ich nie Probleme. Von daher hab ich halt den Patch in Verdacht oder irgendeine bestimmte Mission/Zwischensequenz im Spiel/was auch immer, was die Auslastung und Temperatur extrem erhöht hat. Merkwürdig finde ich übrigens auch, dass in dem Spiel grundsätzlich alle Kerne relativ hoch (50 bis 70%) ausgelastet werden, egal ob ich gerade mit tausend Cops ne Verfolgungsjagd habe, oder ob ich gerade im Menü etwas einstelle. 

Auch wenn das Spiel flüssig läuft ... irgendwas ist da in meinen Augen gewaltig faul bei dem Spiel. Die Tatsache, dass so viele Leute trotz starker Hardware Performanceprobleme haben (ich auch, wenn ich die Texturauflösung auf "Ultra" stelle) bestätigt das ja auch irgendwie.


----------



## Euda (22. Juni 2014)

Ich habe ja sogar noch auf 'Hoch' Probleme, 30FPS sind keine Seltenheit.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (22. Juni 2014)

Also der Patch bringt eher nachteile ... läuft schlechter als vorher :<


----------



## Bu11et (22. Juni 2014)

Wie wird bei der Onlineentschlüsselung festgelegt, ob im Team oder jeder gegen jeden gespielt wird?


----------



## S754 (22. Juni 2014)

Heute hab ich alle Audio Logs von Maurice aufgesammelt, ich hätte ihn besser nicht erschossen...


----------



## Firehunter_93 (22. Juni 2014)

Euda schrieb:


> Ich habe ja sogar noch auf 'Hoch' Probleme, 30FPS sind keine Seltenheit.


 
dito Auslastung ist da machmal auch plötzlich auf 20%.. geht dann natürlich wieder hoch aber extrem nervig -.- sonst musste auch auf mittel setzen, da läufts echt perfekt bei mir..


----------



## PcGamer512 (22. Juni 2014)

Super da gibt man Geld für ein Game aus und muss dann lesen : Verbindung zum Server momentan nicht verfügbar (Online Aufträge).
Das nenne ich mal verarsche.


----------



## Bu11et (22. Juni 2014)

Was ist den hier eigentlich los? Das einzige, was ich hier zu lessen bekomme sind Mimimi`s und Gepralle wie toll es bei manchen läuft. Aber kaum stellt man eine Frage die ausnahmsweise nichts mit der Performance bzw. den Mods zutun hat, wird man stumpf ignoriert .
Dabei sollte es hier ebenfals um den Inhalt des Spiels gehen.
Mit Abstand der schlechteste Sammelthread, denn ich je hier verfolgt habe .


----------



## ThomasHAFX (22. Juni 2014)

würds mal Ruckelfrei laufen würd ichs auch zocken  
Der Hype war zu hoch und das Spiel is einfach schlecht optimiert und läuft nicht so wies sollte ... und Grafikbugs in einem Tripple A Spiel ... naja 
Verstehe blos nicht warum geschrieben wurde der Patch würd diese Preformence Probleme beheben ... im Gegenteil, ich hab weniger Fps als vor dem Patch und laufen tuts schlechter :<


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (23. Juni 2014)

Bu11et schrieb:


> Was ist den hier eigentlich los? Das einzige, was ich hier zu lessen bekomme sind Mimimi`s und Gepralle wie toll es bei manchen läuft. Aber kaum stellt man eine Frage die ausnahmsweise nichts mit der Performance bzw. den Mods zutun hat, wird man stumpf ignoriert .
> Dabei sollte es hier ebenfals um den Inhalt des Spiels gehen.
> Mit Abstand der schlechteste Sammelthread, denn ich je hier verfolgt habe .


 
Das ist fast bei jedem Thread zu einem Game hier so. Wenn ich techn. Trouble mit einem Game habe komme ich hier her. Wenn ich zum Inhalt was lesen will gehe ich bevorzugt auf nen Konsolenboard


----------



## Iconoclast (23. Juni 2014)

Kommt auch auf das Spiel an. Über den Inhalt von WD gibt es nicht viel zu sagen.


----------



## Bu11et (23. Juni 2014)

Naja also ich hab mitlerweile drei Fragen hier in den Raum "geworfen" und jede einzelne ist im nichts verschollen .

Außerdehm bin ich der Meinung, dass das Game mehr Inhalt bietet als so manche andere Titeln in den letzten Jahren! UNd nicht umsonst wurden so viele Fragen offen gelassen. Das es einen Nachfolger geben wird ist ja auch seid länger bekannt, was ebenfals für Gesprächsstoff sorgt (vorrausgesetzt man hat das Game tatsächlich gespielt und und nicht wie die meisten offensichtlich durchgerannt sind bzw. nicht mal bis zum IV Akt gekommen sind).
Von dem MP ist hier mal garnichts zus ehen ? Soielt den keiner hier online? Das es auf dauer eh seinen Reiz verlieert ist durchaus verständlich. Aber ich finde ab und zu kann man ein paar Runden mitmachen. Ich jedenfals hab meinen Spaß .


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (23. Juni 2014)

ich spiele auch schon länger watch dogs und finde es eigentlich nicht schlecht
gurke im multiplayer rum, mach viel unsinn im singleplayer
was ich damit sagen will, ich habe gerade meine erste mission in akt 2 abgeschlossen und wunder mich echt, wie man das spiel schon durchhaben kann^^

ich glaube, langsamer als ich spielt sowieso keiner, lool

e: hat einer von euch das schachspiel überleben level 10 geschafft?
krieg hier gleich die krise^^


----------



## Rodolfos (23. Juni 2014)

Ich fange auch erst bei akt 2 an.. bin immernoch nur am rumkurven und co 



Bu11et schrieb:


> Naja also ich hab mitlerweile drei Fragen hier in den Raum "geworfen" und jede einzelne ist im nichts verschollen .


 
stell die Fragen nochmal, vllt kann ich dir dann helfen


----------



## Rodolfos (23. Juni 2014)

sry doppelpost


----------



## Euda (23. Juni 2014)

Rodolfos schrieb:


> Ich fange auch erst bei akt 2 an.. bin immernoch nur am rumkurven und co



Jap, bin aktuell ebenfalls bei Anfang Akt 2. Erkunde die Stadt, werfe digitale Trips ein (:>) und erledige Nebenmissionen - genieße das Spiel somit in vollen Zü- ääh; - wäre da nicht die Performance.


----------



## S754 (23. Juni 2014)

Bu11et schrieb:


> Von dem MP ist hier mal garnichts zus ehen ? Soielt den keiner hier online? Das es auf dauer eh seinen Reiz verlieert ist durchaus verständlich. Aber ich finde ab und zu kann man ein paar Runden mitmachen. Ich jedenfals hab meinen Spaß .


 
Seit dem Patch macht mir der MP auch Spaß, anscheinend sind wir einer der Wenigen hier.
Wenn du willst kannst du mich bei Uplay adden und wir zocken eine Runde.


----------



## DafuqO_o (23. Juni 2014)

S754 schrieb:


> Seit dem Patch macht mir der MP auch Spaß, anscheinend sind wir einer der Wenigen hier.
> Wenn du willst kannst du mich bei Uplay adden und wir zocken eine Runde.


 
Naja ich find den Multiplayer nicht so gut... Online Tailing macht zwar richtig Spaß (Als Jäger und Opfer ^^), die Mobile Challenge gegen Tablet-User finde ich (ebenfalls aus beiden Perspektiven) unglaublich langweilig, und sowohl die Autorennen als auch der Decryption Mode haben eine so schlechte Hit-Reg und so viele Lags, dass ich kotzen muss


----------



## S754 (23. Juni 2014)

Ich spiele eigentlich nur Freies Spiel im Multiplayer, quasi zusammen sch**** Bauen wie in GTA


----------



## Bu11et (23. Juni 2014)

Rodolfos schrieb:


> Ich fange auch erst bei akt 2 an.. bin immernoch nur am rumkurven und co
> 
> 
> 
> stell die Fragen nochmal, vllt kann ich dir dann helfen


 
Ging hauptsächlich um den MP. Unteranderem der Entschlüsselungsmodus, der bei mir früher immer 4vs4 war und jetzt meißt mit free 4 all losgeht. Aber das hat sich erledigt. Außerdehm hatte ich gefragt, ob andere auch Problemme haben, was den MP mit Freunden angeht, weil bei uns keiner den anderen erfolgreich einladen konnte.
Nach dem Patch läuft der MP bei mir deutlich besser. Das einzig nervige ist, wenn der Host eine schlechte Leitung hat oder andere sich quer über die Strassen beamen .


----------



## DafuqO_o (23. Juni 2014)

S754 schrieb:


> Ich spiele eigentlich nur Freies Spiel im Multiplayer, quasi zusammen sch**** Bauen wie in GTA


 
Watch Dogs hat nen Free Roam?


----------



## S754 (23. Juni 2014)

Öhm ja? xD


----------



## Bu11et (23. Juni 2014)

Ich hatte damals aus den Trailern/Intervies das Ganze so verstanden, dass man tatsächlich zu jederzeit bei jemanden rein kann. Ich hatte mich eigentlich darauf gefreut jemanden bei den Messionen zu helfen bzw. demjenigen das Gnaze etwas zu erschweren .


----------



## Rodolfos (23. Juni 2014)

das freie spiel funktioniert doch noch garnicht, zumindest geht bei mir die online aufträge app nicht ;/


----------



## Neawoulf (24. Juni 2014)

Bezüglich evtl. CPU-Temperaturproblemen, bei denen ich den neuen Patch als Ursache in Verdacht hatte, kann ich erstmal Entwarnung geben. Far Cry 3 fing nämlich auch plötzlich damit an und da wurde mir klar, dass da irgendwas nicht stimmen kann. CPU-Lüfter läuft, ist richtig drauf, CPU-Kühlkörper ist auch fest und staubfrei ... da hab ich einfach mal die anderen Lüfter ins Visier genommen (auf die ich einfach nicht geachtet habe) und den bösen bösen Gehäuselüfter direkt hinter dem CPU-Kühlkörper als Ursache festgestellt. Kabel steckte nicht richtig drauf, daher drehte sich der Lüfter nicht und blockierte die heiße Luft aus dem Kühlkörper. Stecker ist wieder drauf, Lüfter dreht sich wieder und spontan merke ich, dass selbst im Leerlauf 5 Grad weniger da sind. Von daher nehme ich meine Anschuldungen zurück: Watch Dogs oder der neue Patch verursachen keine CPU-Temperaturprobleme.

Um auch mal einen nicht hardwarespezifischen Kommentar über das Spiel zu schreiben: Ich bin jetzt komplett mit dem Spiel durch ... das heißt: Hab alles durch bis auf die letzten 5 Konvoi Missionen, die mir einfach keinen Spaß gemacht haben. Insgesamt hätte ich von Anfang an nicht damit gerechnet (bin eigentlich eher Sim-, RPG- und Indiezocker), aber das Spiel hat mir richtig Spaß gemacht. Über die Grafik wird viel geschimpft, ich fand sie aber toll (trotz des Downgrades, der ja vor kurzem mit der Grafikmod bewiesen wurde). Story ist nett, Umfang ist gut, Abwechslungsreichtung der Kampagne ist gut und die meisten Nebenmissionen haben mir auch ne Menge Spaß gemacht. Ich denke, ich werde auch Teil 2 spielen, wenn der irgendwann mal auf den Markt kommt. Storytechnisch sehe ich auf jeden Fall noch Potenzial im Watch Dogs Universum.

*edit*
Ach ja, den Onlinemodus hab ich auch ignoriert ... mache ich bei fast jedem Spiel, interessiert mich nicht sonderlich, vor allem, wenn "Invasoren" das eigene Spiel stören können (lässt sich zum Glück abschalten).


----------



## -angeldust- (24. Juni 2014)

sagt mal wie oder wo habt ihr die ubi herausforderung "4 personen waehrend eines fokus erledigen" beendet? 

ist hier ne spezielle mission zu empfehlen?


----------



## Robonator (24. Juni 2014)

-angeldust- schrieb:


> sagt mal wie oder wo habt ihr die ubi herausforderung "4 personen waehrend eines fokus erledigen" beendet?
> 
> ist hier ne spezielle mission zu empfehlen?


 
Hatte bei mir erstmal die ganzen Fokusupgrades freigezockt und dann nen Gangversteck gemacht. Dort dann einfach die 4 Leute flott mit dem Feuerstoßrevolver erlegt.


----------



## S754 (24. Juni 2014)

Rodolfos schrieb:


> das freie spiel funktioniert doch noch garnicht, zumindest geht bei mir die online aufträge app nicht ;/


 
Klar geht das! Ich spiels doch fast immer


----------



## RavionHD (24. Juni 2014)

Hat noch niemand den neuesten E3 Mod von Kadzait24 probiert?
Der stellt die E3 Grafik zur Gänze wieder her, jedoch empfehle ich mindestens eine R9 290 oder eine GTX780, ansonsten wird es kaum spielbar sein.
Es ist zwar nur eine sehr frühe Version, die noch viele Bugs enthält, aber die Grafik ist schon beeindruckend.
Ich verweise mal auf den Mod Thread:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/actionspiele/339230-watch-dogs-extrem-grafik-mod.html


----------



## -angeldust- (24. Juni 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Hatte bei mir erstmal die ganzen Fokusupgrades freigezockt und dann nen Gangversteck gemacht. Dort dann einfach die 4 Leute flott mit dem Feuerstoßrevolver erlegt.


hab auch alles freigespielt. 
spiele allerdings mim pad anstelle von maus und tasta. hier ist der einzige nachteil das zielen. vielleicht versuch fuer diese aufgabe mal mit ner maus. da sollte das ja viel schneller gehen...


----------



## DafuqO_o (24. Juni 2014)

-angeldust- schrieb:


> hab auch alles freigespielt.
> spiele allerdings mim pad anstelle von maus und tasta. hier ist der einzige nachteil das zielen. vielleicht versuch fuer diese aufgabe mal mit ner maus. da sollte das ja viel schneller gehen...


 
Einfach vorher Kaffee/Energy Drink oä im Kiosk kaufen (doppelter Fokus) und möglichst viele Skillpoints dazu


----------



## Rodolfos (24. Juni 2014)

gelöscht


----------



## Marule (24. Juni 2014)

-angeldust- schrieb:


> hab auch alles freigespielt.
> spiele allerdings mim pad anstelle von maus und tasta. hier ist der einzige nachteil das zielen. vielleicht versuch fuer diese aufgabe mal mit ner maus. da sollte das ja viel schneller gehen...



Für die aufgabe kann auch nen Granatwerfer nehmen...geht noch einfacher und schneller


----------



## -angeldust- (24. Juni 2014)

kaffeee?
das bewirkt nen laengeren fokus? 
wusste ich gar nicht....

und granatwerfer? wo gibts den denn? 
bin noch anfang akt 2. hab aber die karte komplett von nebenmissis gesaeubert. zumindest von denen, die schon spielbar waren...


----------



## RotariCatfish (24. Juni 2014)

Hab das Spiel seit dem Launch-Wochenende nicht mehr angefasst, ist Online noch was los?


----------



## DafuqO_o (24. Juni 2014)

-angeldust- schrieb:


> kaffeee?
> das bewirkt nen laengeren fokus?
> wusste ich gar nicht....
> 
> ...


 
Granatwerfer gibts an jedem Waffenshop, die Drinks an jeder Bar/Café/Kiosk


----------



## RavionHD (24. Juni 2014)

RotariCatfish schrieb:


> Hab das Spiel seit dem Launch-Wochenende nicht mehr angefasst, ist Online noch was los?


 
Da ist noch eine Menge los, der Onlinepart ist ja im Grunde im Offlinepart integriert.


----------



## Rodolfos (24. Juni 2014)

RotariCatfish schrieb:


> Hab das Spiel seit dem Launch-Wochenende nicht mehr angefasst, ist Online noch was los?


 
ca 1 bis 3 minuten wartezeit auf sämtliche onlinespiele, gibt schon noch gut was zutun


----------



## RotariCatfish (24. Juni 2014)

Hm, vielleicht schau ich heute Abend mal wieder in den Multiplayer rein


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (25. Juni 2014)

hat uplay bei euch irgendwas downgeloaded?
ist das ein neuer patch, oder was war das?^^


----------



## Legacyy (25. Juni 2014)

War von Uplay selbst ein Update, hat leider nix mit dem Spiel zu tun.
http://forums.ubi.com/showthread.php/894645-Patch-Note-Uplay-PC-4-6-25-06-2013


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (25. Juni 2014)

danke dir :]


----------



## DafuqO_o (25. Juni 2014)

Wie installier ich denn theWorse 0.8? 
Ich bekomm immer den Fehler "ERROR - Die Datei C:\[...]\patch.fat konnte nicht gefunden werden" :/
EDIT: Davor kommt immer so ein leeres cmd-Fenster...


----------



## Bu11et (25. Juni 2014)

Da bist du schon mal weiter als ich. für gewöhnlich reicht mein Englisch was solche Anleitungen angeht. Aber irgendwie versteh ich den 3en und 4en Schritt nicht ganz .


----------



## PcGamer512 (25. Juni 2014)

muss sagen 700mb für nen mod ist sehr viel besonders wenns erst 0.8 ist un der 0.7 war gradma 50mb groß.
Wasch da los?


----------



## RavionHD (25. Juni 2014)

PcGamer512 schrieb:


> muss sagen 700mb für nen mod ist sehr viel besonders wenns erst 0.8 ist un der 0.7 war gradma 50mb groß.
> Wasch da los?


 
Die Maldo Ultra Textur Mod ist ja auch dabei.


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (25. Juni 2014)

irgendwie vergeht mir der spaß im multiplayer, kann mir einer eklären, wie die punktevergabe von bekanntheit funktioniert und warum ich trotz den meisten kills und meisten missionspunkten nie erster bin?

hier mal ein beispiel screen von eben und sowas passiert andauernd, das kann doch nicht angehen

e: meistens liege ich mit so einen abstand vorne und bin nur dritter oder vierter und verlier ~300-400 bekanntheit - wer hat sich so ein mist ausgedadcht


----------



## PcGamer512 (26. Juni 2014)

Ok danke Bobi 
Wo muss ich den ORdner den einfügen?


----------



## RavionHD (26. Juni 2014)

PcGamer512 schrieb:


> Ok danke Bobi
> Wo muss ich den ORdner den einfügen?


 
Hier wird alles erklärt:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/actionspiele/339230-watch-dogs-extrem-grafik-mod.html


----------



## DafuqO_o (26. Juni 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Hier wird alles erklärt:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/actionspiele/339230-watch-dogs-extrem-grafik-mod.html


 
Aber 0.8 wird doch gar nicht erklärt oO


----------



## RavionHD (26. Juni 2014)

DafuqO_o schrieb:


> Aber 0.8 wird doch gar nicht erklärt oO


 
Da musst Du doch einfach nur die ConfigTool.exe starten.
Außerdem steht eh alles im ReadMe.


----------



## DafuqO_o (26. Juni 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Da musst Du doch einfach nur die ConfigTool.exe starten.
> Außerdem steht eh alles im ReadMe.


 
Und genau dann krieg ich den Error -.-


----------



## RavionHD (26. Juni 2014)

DafuqO_o schrieb:


> Und genau dann krieg ich den Error -.-


 
Die Amorphic Lenses musst Du komplett abschalten, genauso wie das Colorading, ansonsten kommt es zum Error.


----------



## DafuqO_o (26. Juni 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Die Amorphic Lenses musst Du komplett abschalten, genauso wie das Colorading, ansonsten kommt es zum Error.


 
Nope, bringt auch nichts. (Wobei in der Anleitung steht, dass Color Grading an sein muss, sonst geht's nicht :p)


----------



## RavionHD (26. Juni 2014)

DafuqO_o schrieb:


> Nope, bringt auch nichts. (Wobei in der Anleitung steht, dass Color Grading an sein muss, sonst geht's nicht :p)


 
Ich meinte natürlich einschalten

Aber das ist natürlich komisch, welche Fehlermekdung bekommst Du denn?


----------



## DafuqO_o (26. Juni 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Ich meinte natürlich einschalten
> 
> Aber das ist natürlich komisch, welche Fehlermekdung bekommst Du denn?


 


> "ERROR - Die Datei C:\[...]\patch.fat konnte nicht gefunden werden"


, wie vorher geschrieben ^^


----------



## RavionHD (26. Juni 2014)

DafuqO_o schrieb:


> , wie vorher geschrieben ^^


 
Frag mal im Guru3D Forum nach.
Aber eigentlich müsste die patch.fat bzw. patch.dat Datei erstellt werden mit dem Tool.


----------



## Rodolfos (27. Juni 2014)

sagmal wenn ich nach akt 5 den damien erschossen habe ist das spiel bei mir vorbei. Kann man da nicht noch weiterhin durch die stadt rasen und quatsch machen? hab noch alle nebenmissionen offen oder zumindest die meisten.... 

Irgendwie kommen da nur 3 nachrichten und dann schaue ich auf die stadt und das Bild ändert sich nichtmehr. Was kann man da tun?

Update: hat sich ereldigt, das spiel hing gestern wohl, inzwischen gehts auch weiter


----------



## PcGamer512 (27. Juni 2014)

Normalerweise kannst du danach noch weiterzocken konnte ich ja auch.
Habe allerdings die Story mal erneut angefangen in der Hoffnung diese diesmal zu verstehen ^^.


----------



## JaniZz (27. Juni 2014)

Was gab es daran denn nicht zu verstehen?  
0815 Story ausm schlechten Hollywood streifen


----------



## Rodolfos (27. Juni 2014)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Was gab es daran denn nicht zu verstehen?
> 0815 Story ausm schlechten Hollywood streifen


 
selten son schwachsinn gelesen, lass mich raten.. du hast watch dgos nicht weils eh der letzte dreck ist ?


----------



## FTTH (27. Juni 2014)

> Update: hat sich ereldigt, das spiel hing gestern wohl, inzwischen gehts auch weiter


Mir ist genau das gleiche passiert! Ich habe dann die Mission neu gestartet und es ging.


----------



## chappy086 (27. Juni 2014)

Leute kann es denn irgendwer mit Crossfire spielen?

Das macht mich schon so wahnsinnig.

Mit 1er GPU genügend Frames 99% GPU Auslastung.

Sobald ich beide aktiviere, ist es egal ob ich auf niedrig oder Ultra spiele die GPU´s werden nicht ausgelastet und ich hab 25 FPS und beim Fahren teilweise 15.


----------



## Rodolfos (27. Juni 2014)

chappy086 schrieb:


> Leute kann es denn irgendwer mit Crossfire spielen?
> 
> Das macht mich schon so wahnsinnig.
> 
> ...


 
probier mal die 14.6 version von AMD, die verbessert die performance von CF, ist aber zurzeit noch eine Beta


----------



## chappy086 (27. Juni 2014)

Hab ich schon. Auch sämtliche Crossfire Profile (Watch Dogs.exe, Watch Dogs brt.exe und Watch Dogs r. exe) hat alles nichts gebracht.
Frame Pacing ein und ausschalten auch nicht.


----------



## PcGamer512 (27. Juni 2014)

ICh muss ja nur bei Worsemod extrahieren dann die exe staretn und dann erscheint ja son handy mit den einstellungen.
Muss man nicht mehr amcehn und der mod funkt dann direkt?


----------



## RavionHD (27. Juni 2014)

PcGamer512 schrieb:


> ICh muss ja nur bei Worsemod extrahieren dann die exe staretn und dann erscheint ja son handy mit den einstellungen.
> Muss man nicht mehr amcehn und der mod funkt dann direkt?


 
Für solche Fragen lieber diesen Thread benutzen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/actionspiele/339230-watch-dogs-extrem-grafik-mod.html

Und nein, einfach entpacken und die ConfigTool.exe starten.


----------



## Brez$$z (27. Juni 2014)

Rodolfos schrieb:


> selten son schwachsinn gelesen, lass mich raten.. du hast watch dgos nicht weils eh der letzte dreck ist ?


 
Ich habs, ich habs durch, und ich geb ihm trozdem recht


----------



## mist3r89 (30. Juni 2014)

Rodolfos schrieb:


> sagmal wenn ich nach akt 5 den damien erschossen habe ist das spiel bei mir vorbei. Kann man da nicht noch weiterhin durch die stadt rasen und quatsch machen? hab noch alle nebenmissionen offen oder zumindest die meisten....
> 
> Irgendwie kommen da nur 3 nachrichten und dann schaue ich auf die stadt und das Bild ändert sich nichtmehr. Was kann man da tun?
> 
> Update: hat sich ereldigt, das spiel hing gestern wohl, inzwischen gehts auch weiter


 
Das mit dem spoilern müsste eigentlich wirklich nicht sein-.-


----------



## Rodolfos (30. Juni 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Das mit dem spoilern müsste eigentlich wirklich nicht sein-.-


 
da es nur eine option ist von verschiedenen, ist es okay. desweiteren hatte ich ein problem und darf deshalb auch hier nach einer lösung fragen. Das sich da nach 2 tagen irgendson kerl drüber aufregt, wusste ich nicht.


----------



## DafuqO_o (30. Juni 2014)

Rodolfos schrieb:


> da es nur eine option ist von verschiedenen, ist es okay. desweiteren hatte ich ein problem und darf deshalb auch hier nach einer lösung fragen. Das sich da nach 2 tagen irgendson kerl drüber aufregt, wusste ich nicht.


 
Wozu gibt's denn die Spoiler-Funktion?


----------



## mist3r89 (1. Juli 2014)

Rodolfos schrieb:


> da es nur eine option ist von verschiedenen, ist es okay. desweiteren hatte ich ein problem und darf deshalb auch hier nach einer lösung fragen. Das sich da nach 2 tagen irgendson kerl drüber aufregt, wusste ich nicht.


 
Genau, ich les nicht immer gleich mit, lese aber immer nach, und wenn jemand meine geschichte die ich noch nicht fertig gespielt habe spoilere dann nerv ich mich!



Spoiler



Texte kann man verstecken


----------



## Rodolfos (1. Juli 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Genau, ich les nicht immer gleich mit, lese aber immer nach, und wenn jemand meine geschichte die ich noch nicht fertig gespielt habe spoilere dann nerv ich mich!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
das ist dein problem nicht meins. Aber ist ja eh egal jetzt


----------



## Euda (1. Juli 2014)

Rodolfos schrieb:


> das ist dein problem nicht meins.


 
Was für ein Argument.


----------



## nyso (1. Juli 2014)

Rodolfos schrieb:


> das ist dein problem nicht meins. Aber ist ja eh egal jetzt


 
Generell sollte man schon versuchen Spioler zu vermeiden. Dein Argument ist schon irgendwie frech. Wenn ich jemandem gegen das Schienbein trete ist es auch sein Problem, ihm tuts ja weh. In Ordnung ist es damit aber nicht.

Andererseits ist das Spiel halt auch schon ein paar Tage draußen, da muss man nicht mehr sooo damit rechnen das sich über Spoiler beschwert wird. Ich hätte damit so lange nach Release z.B. auch nicht mehr gerechnet. Allerdings ist es für manche halt erst seit dem Patch vor ein paar Tagen spielbar.


----------



## Rodolfos (1. Juli 2014)

ach leute regt euch ab, ich hab ne frage gestellt und fertig.

konnte im traum nicht daran denken das sich da 3 tage später einer angepisst fühlt. ist ja nur einer von vielen der sich aufregt. Ist natürlich schon sein problem


----------



## DafuqO_o (1. Juli 2014)

Rodolfos schrieb:


> ach leute regt euch ab, ich hab ne frage gestellt und fertig.
> 
> konnte im traum nicht daran denken das sich da 3 tage später einer angepisst fühlt. ist ja nur einer von vielen der sich aufregt. Ist natürlich schon sein problem


 
Also, ob sich jemand 3 Minuten oder 3 Tage später aufregt, ist ja erstmal relativ egal... Dass es durchaus Leute gibt, die die Story nach grade mal einem Monat noch nicht durch haben, sollte eigentlich jedem bewusst sein; Nach nem viertel Jahr oÄ ist das natürlich was anderes.
Und es ist ganz sicher NICHT sein Problem, wenn DU ihn zuspoilerst; (Das Beispiel mit dem Schienbein passt echt gut :p )
Und was das "ist ja nur einer von vielen der sich aufregt" heißt, versteh ich grade nicht wirklich o_O


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (2. Juli 2014)

dann packe ich auch meinen senf dazu, kein plan wieviele tage später
eigentlich wollte ich mich nicht aufregen, aber bei solchen kommentaren bekomme ich echt mehr als nur einen hals ~~
als ich den spoiler gelesen habe, habe ich nur gedacht, oha, wieder einer..
aber an seinen antworten kann man schon erahnen, auf welches alter man treffen könnte - wahrscheinlich zum ersten mal im forum unterwegs
wie ich sowas hasse


----------



## mist3r89 (2. Juli 2014)

BLiNDMaNKiND schrieb:


> dann packe ich auch meinen senf dazu, kein plan wieviele tage später
> eigentlich wollte ich mich nicht aufregen, aber bei solchen kommentaren bekomme ich echt mehr als nur einen hals ~~
> als ich den spoiler gelesen habe, habe ich nur gedacht, oha, wieder einer..
> aber an seinen antworten kann man schon erahnen, auf welches alter man treffen könnte - wahrscheinlich zum ersten mal im forum unterwegs
> wie ich sowas hasse


 
Naja lasst gut sein... was passiert ist, ist passiert... 
und zum argument von wegen nach einem Monat usw. 

1. Gibt es so viele nebenmmissionen und Möglichkeiten das Spiel zu spielen, dass man nicht die Story gleich als erstes beenden muss
2. Die Performance führt dazu, dass einige nicht so oft spielen bzw. erst seit dem Patch es überhaupt wieder probieren.


----------



## Spinal (2. Juli 2014)

Rodolfos schrieb:


> ach leute regt euch ab, ich hab ne frage gestellt und fertig.
> 
> konnte im traum nicht daran denken das sich da 3 tage später einer angepisst fühlt. ist ja nur einer von vielen der sich aufregt. Ist natürlich schon sein problem


 
Spoiler sind vermeidbar, vor allem weil es dafür eine extra Funktion gibt. Ich finde es auch nicht in Ordnung und nur weil nicht 100 Leute was dazu schreiben heißt es nicht, dass sich nur einer darüber ärgert.
Und der einzige, der sich "angepisst fühlt" bist wohl du, denn deine Wortwahl lässt darauf schließen.
Vielleicht lässt dich bei einem Unfall auch mal jemand einfach am Straßengraben liegen, ist ja nicht sein Problem. kann ich echt leiden so Leute. . . .


----------



## Rizzard (2. Juli 2014)

Es gibt einen neuen DLC zu Watch Dogs.

Watch Dogs: Neuer DLC zum Download - Missionen, Waffen und Boni


----------



## Spinal (2. Juli 2014)

Habs nur überflogen, aber es scheint, als würden die digital deluxe Inhalte jetzt für alle freigeschaltet. Das ist natürlich für die Käufer der Deluxe Edition absolut super


----------



## Bu11et (2. Juli 2014)

Spinal schrieb:


> Habs nur überflogen, aber es scheint, als würden die digital deluxe Inhalte jetzt für alle freigeschaltet. Das ist natürlich für die Käufer der Deluxe Edition absolut super


 
Schön wärs. Natürlich sind die nicht freigeschaltet. Wie Rizzard bereits erwähnt handelt es sich um ein DLC. Die besitzer der DDE haben diesen DLC bereits.


----------



## Rodolfos (2. Juli 2014)

Spinal schrieb:


> Und der einzige, der sich "angepisst fühlt" bist wohl du, denn deine Wortwahl lässt darauf schließen.



ui, da kennt mich aber einer mal überhaupt nicht. danke für diese falsche vermutung. süß 



Spinal schrieb:


> Vielleicht lässt dich bei einem Unfall auch mal jemand einfach am Straßengraben liegen, ist ja nicht sein Problem. kann ich echt leiden so Leute. . . .



musste lachen, nein wirklich fands echt lustig den satz. Gehts eigentlich noch weltfremder ? Ihr redet hier über ein Spiel bei dem man am ende eine von 2 möglichkeiten nutzt... ich hab mit KEINER sekunde daran gedacht das sowas einen hier nerven könnte. Regt euch bitte mal ab jetzt ist ja lächerlich.



BLiNDMaNKiND schrieb:


> aber an seinen antworten kann man schon erahnen, auf welches alter man treffen könnte - wahrscheinlich zum ersten mal im forum unterwegs
> wie ich sowas hasse


 
kann ich an deinem text und deinem forenname auch und jetzt ? ich liege damit genauso falsch wie du .. aber ein gefällt mir ist dir natürlich vom spoiler heuler sicher. Denn du bist ja auf seiner seite


----------



## Spinal (2. Juli 2014)

Achso, ich habe es nicht ganz gelesen, dachte DLC heisst nicht automatisch, das man dafür zahlen muss. Ja ja... naiv, ich weiß....



Rodolfos schrieb:


> ui, da kennt mich aber einer mal überhaupt nicht. danke für diese falsche vermutung. süß   bla...bla...blaa...



Will dich ja gar nicht kennen. Aber mit so einer Reaktion habe ich gerechnet  Vielleicht kehren wir wieder zum Thema zurück bevor die Mods durchfegen müssen.


----------



## Rodolfos (2. Juli 2014)

Spinal schrieb:


> Achso, ich habe es nicht ganz gelesen, dachte DLC heisst nicht automatisch, das man dafür zahlen muss. Ja ja... naiv, ich weiß....



lol genau, man entwickelt einen DLC um der Community etwas zu bieten. Geld verdienen mag man damit natürlich nicht



Spinal schrieb:


> Will dich ja gar nicht kennen. Aber mit so einer Reaktion habe ich gerechnet  Vielleicht kehren wir wieder zum Thema zurück bevor die Mods durchfegen müssen.


 
du hast doch hier nochmal öl ins feuer gegossen nicht ich


----------



## Firehunter_93 (3. Juli 2014)

wie läuft das game mitlerweile auf ultra? immer noch ruckler? zocks im moment nicht mehr...


----------



## Rodolfos (3. Juli 2014)

ruckler sind weitestgehend weg, vor allem mit 4gb vram.. mit mods auch mit 3gb keine ruckler


----------



## ScharfesGyros (4. Juli 2014)

Hab hier shcon ewig nichts mehr geschrieben, aber da ich im netz irgendwie keine lösung zu meinem prob weis, hau ich es mal hier rein:

Hab mir den seasson pass geholt...ich hab allerdings nur 2 zusatzmissionen statt 3 (Durchbruch fehlt)....dlc nochmal installieren? aber wie?
Der digitale Trip und die zusatzklamotten sind da....

jemand ne idee?

mfg


----------



## mist3r89 (4. Juli 2014)

ScharfesGyros schrieb:


> Hab hier shcon ewig nichts mehr geschrieben, aber da ich im netz irgendwie keine lösung zu meinem prob weis, hau ich es mal hier rein:
> 
> Hab mir den seasson pass geholt...ich hab allerdings nur 2 zusatzmissionen statt 3 (Durchbruch fehlt)....dlc nochmal installieren? aber wie?
> Der digitale Trip und die zusatzklamotten sind da....
> ...


 
Ist denn der durchbruch schon veröffentlicht worden? VIelleicht kommt der ja erst noch


----------



## ScharfesGyros (4. Juli 2014)

laut pcgh ja....

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Watch...i-neue-Singleplayer-Missionen-als-DLC-1127433

ist die 3. Mission....


----------



## ThomasHAFX (4. Juli 2014)

Irgendwie wünsch ich mir das bald mal ein Patch raus kommt der die Spieltauglichkeit deutlich erhöht, wenn ich auf Ultra stelle hab ich nur noch ne ruckelorgie ... das echt nicht wahr das ein moder sowas besser hin bekommt :<


----------



## Ion (4. Juli 2014)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Irgendwie wünsch ich mir das bald mal ein Patch raus kommt der die Spieltauglichkeit deutlich erhöht, wenn ich auf Ultra stelle hab ich nur noch ne ruckelorgie ... das echt nicht wahr das ein moder sowas besser hin bekommt :<


 Das liegt am Vram-Verbrauch - drehe die Texturen auf "Hoch" und es sollte deutlich besser laufen.


----------



## RavionHD (4. Juli 2014)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Irgendwie wünsch ich mir das bald mal ein Patch raus kommt der die Spieltauglichkeit deutlich erhöht, wenn ich auf Ultra stelle hab ich nur noch ne ruckelorgie ... das echt nicht wahr das ein moder sowas besser hin bekommt :<


 
Benutzt die Maldo Ultra Textur Mod, nimmt nur "High" Leistung, zeigt jedoch "Ultra" Texturen.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (4. Juli 2014)

kann man die nicht komprimieren als Entwickler damit die weniger Leistung fressen... recht viel schlechter würden die doch nicht aussehen.
Ich hab eigentlich noch nie Mods verwendet, kenn mich damit nicht aus und bin mir auch nicht sicher, ich will das es vom Entwickler kommt solche Mängel zu fixen... aber irgendwie ist sei dem letzten Patch der das Game verschlechtert hat und fast 10 Fps weniger bietet nichts passiert :<


----------



## RavionHD (4. Juli 2014)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> kann man die nicht komprimieren als Entwickler damit die weniger Leistung fressen... recht viel schlechter würden die doch nicht aussehen.
> Ich hab eigentlich noch nie Mods verwendet, kenn mich damit nicht aus und bin mir auch nicht sicher, ich will das es vom Entwickler kommt solche Mängel zu fixen... aber irgendwie ist sei dem letzten Patch der das Game verschlechtert hat und fast 10 Fps weniger bietet nichts passiert :<


 
Der letzte Patch bringt kaum was, und die Mods sind leicht zu installieren, siehe hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/actionspiele/339230-watch-dogs-extrem-grafik-mod.html


----------



## ScharfesGyros (4. Juli 2014)

ScharfesGyros schrieb:


> laut pcgh ja....
> 
> Watch Dogs: Drei neue Singleplayer-Missionen als DLC und neue Gegenstände verfügbar
> 
> ist die 3. Mission....



Mein Problem hat sich erledigt...Hab die DeDSec Edition,da war meine "vermisste" mission schon enthalten...


----------



## powerbass4 (5. Juli 2014)

powerbass4 schrieb:


> Für alle TheWorse mod Nutzer denen MalDo's "WDTooL" nicht gefällt oder Probleme* damit haben; gibt es nun mein "WDcTool".....
> 
> WDcTool (for TheWorse mod) - Guru3D.com Forums
> 
> ...


.....


----------



## Spinal (5. Juli 2014)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Irgendwie wünsch ich mir das bald mal ein Patch raus kommt der die Spieltauglichkeit deutlich erhöht, wenn ich auf Ultra stelle hab ich nur noch ne ruckelorgie ... das echt nicht wahr das ein moder sowas besser hin bekommt :<


 
Falls du keine 4 GB GTX 680 hast, in den Optionen steht doch extra dabei, das für Ultra Texturen 3 GB VRam benötigt werden. Ich bin zwar auch über die Performance enttäuscht, da ich auf High spiele und es dennoch ruckelt und zuckelt, aber in deinem Fall solltest du erstmal die Einstellungen nehmen, die vom Hersteller vorgeschlagen werden.

bye
Spinal


----------



## kero81 (5. Juli 2014)

Hab gestern mal wieder bissl gespielt. Hm, 10 Minuten oder so... Sagt ja schon alles.


----------



## Firehunter_93 (5. Juli 2014)

so sieht meine derzeitige gpu-auslastung auf ultra texturen + ultra einstellungen +TSMAA während  des fahrens aus... vll kann ja mal einer von euch ein screenshot hochladen zum abgleichen..


----------



## Euda (5. Juli 2014)

Ich sag's dir ohne Screenshot: Meine ist genauso, jedoch ohne dass die Last (wie bei dir) derartig oft an 100% grenzt. Durchschnittliche GPU-Auslastung bei Ultra-Texturen liegt vielleicht bei 40-50% mit meinem Rechner. Watch_Dogs leidet ganz offenbar an Streaming-Problemen, es rennt nicht mal mit 'Mittel'-Texturen so richtig rund. Auch ganz offenbar hält Ubisoft sich nicht zu Optimierungen genötigt, reicht ja wenn man sich diese hervor lügt.
Jetzt bloß kein Wort mehr über die Performance seines Meisterwerkes verlieren, da wendet man sich doch viel Wichtigerem zu, wie etwa Damage-Controlling der Grafik-Downgrades.


----------



## Chinaquads (5. Juli 2014)

Hi, wisst ihr, wo ich meine Watch_Dog Keys verkaufen kann? Habe noch 2 von der Nvidia Aktion, weiß halt blos nicht, wo ich die verkaufen kann.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (5. Juli 2014)

Ich hoffe sie bekommen das wirklich bald in den Griff, für so ein Spiel einfach ein MUSS


----------



## NicoGermanman (5. Juli 2014)

Firehunter_93 schrieb:


> so sieht meine derzeitige gpu-auslastung auf ultra texturen + ultra einstellungen +TSMAA während  des fahrens aus... vll kann ja mal einer von euch ein screenshot hochladen zum abgleichen..


 
Hab auch eine GTX 780 und da sieht es genauso aus, selbst wenn ich die Texturen auf Hoch stelle ist der Vram bis zum Anschlag voll.


----------



## Firehunter_93 (5. Juli 2014)

ist doch echt eine verarsche... werde auch keine games mehr bei release kaufen..


----------



## VikingGe (5. Juli 2014)

So, habs jetzt durch. Eigentlich bleibe ich ja dabei, das Spiel fand ich jetzt insgesamt durchaus gut - aaaaber. Dickes aber. Wer zum Henker hat sich den letzten Akt ausgedacht? Das war ja einfach mal nur nervig zu spielen. Permanent mit Polizeiverfolgung, der man nicht entkommen kann, weil man dann sofort wieder verfolgt wird. Klingt absolut fair, oder? 
Also wie gesagt, Spiel eigentlich gut, Akt 2 etwas lahm, 3 und 4 wieder gut, aber Akt 5 einfach mal das Schlechteste, was ich in einem Videospiel bisher erlebt habe.

Und die Performance ist mit dem Patch auch nicht unbedingt besser geworden, Auto fahren wird damit ja doch irgendwie zur Qual.


----------



## Firehunter_93 (6. Juli 2014)

Euda schrieb:


> Ich sag's dir ohne Screenshot: Meine ist genauso, jedoch ohne dass die Last (wie bei dir) derartig oft an 100% grenzt. Durchschnittliche GPU-Auslastung bei Ultra-Texturen liegt vielleicht bei 40-50% mit meinem Rechner. Watch_Dogs leidet ganz offenbar an Streaming-Problemen, es rennt nicht mal mit 'Mittel'-Texturen so richtig rund. Auch ganz offenbar hält Ubisoft sich nicht zu Optimierungen genötigt, reicht ja wenn man sich diese hervor lügt.
> Jetzt bloß kein Wort mehr über die Performance seines Meisterwerkes verlieren, da wendet man sich doch viel Wichtigerem zu, wie etwa Damage-Controlling der Grafik-Downgrades.


 
dass deine gpu-auslastung nur bei 40-50% liegt, könnte vll daran liegen, dass du eventuell mit vsync spielst? Oder dein FX limitiert, sodass die karte nicht genug rohdaten bekommt... ich bin aber schon mal beruhigt, dass mehrere leute hier die gleichen probleme wie ich habe... ich werde aber gleich nochmal ein screenshot hochladen, wo ich texturen auf high setze und den rest so lasse..

hier jetzt nochmal ein screenshot mit den gleichen einstellungen, nur texturen diesmal auf high... sieht deutlich besser aus...


----------



## MrizP (6. Juli 2014)

Hat noch jemand das Problem, dass am Ende des Spiel, nachdem man den "letzten Schritt" quasi getan hat (um mal nicht zu spoilern) die Credits ewig lange durch das Spiel laufen, ebenso wie die Videos, aber dann nichts mehr passiert? Über Escape kam ich nicht aus dem Spiel raus, ich musste also per ALT + F4 beenden. Beim Fortsetzen des Speicherstandes war ich dann wieder am Ende der letzten Mission.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (6. Juli 2014)

MrizP schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand das Problem, dass am Ende des Spiel, nachdem man den "letzten Schritt" quasi getan hat (um mal nicht zu spoilern) die Credits ewig lange durch das Spiel laufen, ebenso wie die Videos, aber dann nichts mehr passiert? Über Escape kam ich nicht aus dem Spiel raus, ich musste also per ALT + F4 beenden. Beim Fortsetzen des Speicherstandes war ich dann wieder am Ende der letzten Mission.



Das kenne ich von Handyspielen


----------



## Rodolfos (6. Juli 2014)

MrizP schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand das Problem, dass am Ende des Spiel, nachdem man den "letzten Schritt" quasi getan hat (um mal nicht zu spoilern) die Credits ewig lange durch das Spiel laufen, ebenso wie die Videos, aber dann nichts mehr passiert? Über Escape kam ich nicht aus dem Spiel raus, ich musste also per ALT + F4 beenden. Beim Fortsetzen des Speicherstandes war ich dann wieder am Ende der letzten Mission.


 
hatte ich, ich bin der der gespoilert hat.. mach die mission nochmal nach dem neu laden dann gehts auch weiter


----------



## MrizP (7. Juli 2014)

Komischerweise hat es auch beim zweiten Versuch nach dem Laden nicht funktioniert, beim dritten aber schon. Mysteriös, aber nun hab ich es doch durch.


----------



## chappy086 (8. Juli 2014)

Endlich.
Mit der Pure Mod V5 funktioniert die Crossfire Auslastung deutlich besser. 
Ich hab jetzt um die 60-100 fps und das mit Ultra und 8xMSAA
ENDLICH


Schon ein Trauerspiel dass sowas der Entwickler nicht schafft, bzw. nicht schaffen will.


----------



## RavionHD (8. Juli 2014)

Bei wem ist uPlay noch offline?

Achja, Watch Dogs ist gerade in MMOGA für 25 Euro erhältlich!


----------



## ThomasHAFX (8. Juli 2014)

Dieses Stillschweigen der Entwickler heißt echt nix gutes ... wie wenn die Sache vom Tisch ist... doof :/


----------



## RavionHD (9. Juli 2014)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Dieses Stillschweigen der Entwickler heißt echt nix gutes ... wie wenn die Sache vom Tisch ist... doof :/


 
Worum geht's denn?


----------



## Crush182 (12. Juli 2014)

I need a patch! 
Ich habe gerade angefangen zu spielen und bin jetzt bei der 2´ten Mission 

Aber jetzt ist der Charakter aufeinmal unsichtbar, es sind im Garten ein paar Texturen verschwunden und ich kann den "Chekpoint" im Haus nicht auslösen... -.-

Außerdem ist die Performance iwie net ganz so dolle.
Die FPS schwanken extrem von 30fps (fühlt sich iwie schon ziemlich zäh an) bis 80fps...


----------



## RavionHD (12. Juli 2014)

Crush182 schrieb:


> I need a patch!
> Ich habe gerade angefangen zu spielen und bin jetzt bei der 2´ten Mission
> 
> Aber jetzt ist der Charakter aufeinmal unsichtbar, es sind im Garten ein paar Texturen verschwunden und ich kann den "Chekpoint" im Haus nicht auslösen... -.-
> ...


 
Die Mods werden Dir helfen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/actionspiele/339230-watch-dogs-extrem-grafik-mod.html

Und zu den Grafikfehlern:

Versuche das Spiel neuzustarten, solche Probleme sind mir eigentlich nciht bekannt.


----------



## Crush182 (13. Juli 2014)

Der Grafikfehler ist verschwunden, nachdem ich die Mission neu gestartet habe 
Aber alleine bin ich damit wohl nicht: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xIyQyESHtA

Die Tipps habe ich gestern noch kurz ausprobiert:
-XML Datei ändern hat funktioniert + dissablepagefile... (ob die Framedrops weg sind muss ich mal beobachten)
-SweetFX Realistic Mod: gleich beim Starten: "Watch Dogs funktioniert nicht mehr"
-TheWorse Mod 0.8+Maldo Ultra Texturen: Was macht man mit den Dateien, die da drin sind? 

Wobei ich mit der Optik eig. ganz zufrieden bin 
Auf dieses extreme DoF bin ich außerdem nicht so scharf... das Einzige, was mich reizen würde, ist das Aussehen des Straßenbelages 

Und was macht eig. das Ambient occ.? Ich sehe da iwie keinen Unterschied -egal welche Stufe/oder aus.


----------



## RavionHD (13. Juli 2014)

Crush182 schrieb:


> Der Grafikfehler ist verschwunden, nachdem ich die Mission neu gestartet habe
> Aber alleine bin ich damit wohl nicht: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xIyQyESHtA
> 
> Die Tipps habe ich gestern noch kurz ausprobiert:
> ...


 
Hast Du zufällig Windows 8.1? Das verursacht Probleme mit SweetFX, dann solltest Du RadeonPro verwenden (funktioniert auch mit nVidia Karten).

Bei der Mod musst Du einfach das Tool öffnen, es gibt einen alternativen Link im Startpost falls dieser nicht funktioniert, dort kannst Du das DoF auch regulieren.


----------



## Crush182 (13. Juli 2014)

Hm... ne, ich habe Windwos 7 64Bit.

Ich habe jetzt folgendes geladen:
"TheWorse Mod 0.8" <- da ist ja anscheinend das Tool drin.
"TheWorse Mod 0.8 inkl. Maldo Ultra Texturen Mod" <-dort sind 2 "patch." Datein drin. Diese habe ich in den tool-ordner mit rein gepackt.

Wenn ich dann alles zusammen in den WatchDogs Ordner schiebe kann ich das tool auch starten und einstellen + "anwenden"
Aber wenn ich das Spiel starte ändert sich iwie nix.

Ich habe auch testweise das "dof" im tool auf high gestellt, aber nichtmal da passiert etwas.

Ich glaub iwas läuft falsch, oder ich stell mich einfach zu blöd an 
Gibts nicht iwo ne Anleitung, wo ich was hinkopieren muss? 

Edit:
Problem gelöst.
Die beiden "Patch." Datein, welche man im "TheWorse Mod 0.8 inkl. Maldo Ultra Texturen Mod..." Download findet
müssen in den "data_win64" Ordner.

Das Anpassungstool braucht man dann aber anscheinend nicht mehr, weil dann die "Patch." dateien wieder mit den darin gemachten Einstellungen überschrieben werden.
(Glaube ich jedenfalls  )

-SweetFx funktioniert allerdings immer noch nicht....


----------



## ThomasHAFX (21. Juli 2014)

Immer noch kein Patch ._. und weit und breit nichts von in Sicht :< 
vieleicht kommt was Nvidia ... i hope sooo


----------



## RavionHD (22. Juli 2014)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Immer noch kein Patch ._. und weit und breit nichts von in Sicht :<
> vieleicht kommt was Nvidia ... i hope sooo


 
Da wird garantiert nichts mehr kommen, was ist denn das Problem?


----------



## ThomasHAFX (24. Juli 2014)

Die Fps Einbrüche  find ich nicht schön, das stört mich noch nen wenig daran ... vieleicht liegts auch am SLI Profil... vieleicht kommt da ja ein neues. 
Kenne jemanden bei dem z.b die ganze Watch Dogs Welt verbugt ist und er durch die Spielwelt fällt :<


----------



## RavionHD (24. Juli 2014)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Die Fps Einbrüche  find ich nicht schön, das stört mich noch nen wenig daran ... vieleicht liegts auch am SLI Profil... vieleicht kommt da ja ein neues.
> Kenne jemanden bei dem z.b die ganze Watch Dogs Welt verbugt ist und er durch die Spielwelt fällt :<


 
Hier nochmal:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/actionspiele/339230-watch-dogs-extrem-grafik-mod.html

Damit sollten Performance Probleme schnell und einfach beseitigt werden!


----------



## Crush182 (24. Juli 2014)

Bei mir sind die Frames ungefähr gleich geblieben .
Es ist jetzt mit: Details = mittel (bringt 5-10fps) und dem Rest auf hoch ca. 40-50fps.

Gelgenentliche Einbrüche auf 20fps habe ich aber auch immernoch :/


----------



## ThomasHAFX (25. Juli 2014)

Irgendwie könnten die Entwickler mal an nehm Patch arbeiten als ständig irgendwelche Videos zu Watch Dogs zu bringen die eh niemand braucht, wie man mit ner Waffe schießt oder Granaten usw... das weiß eh langsam jeder.


----------



## Kinguin (25. Juli 2014)

Ich bezweifle,dass da noch nen Patch kommt von Ubisoft
Wird jetzt einfach unterm Tisch gekehrt,ist aber schon etwas dreist von Ubi ...aber was solls wahrs lohnt sich der Aufwand für die Pc Spieler nicht


----------



## S754 (25. Juli 2014)

Habe Watch Dogs jetzt schon eine Weile nicht mehr gespielt und gesehen, dass da noch immer kein neuer Patch herausgekommen ist. Gibt es einen inoffizellen Patch damit diese plötzlich auftauchenden Wände verschwinden?


----------



## FTTH (25. Juli 2014)

Aktuell kann ich Watch_Dogs (wegen dem aktuellen Rechner) nicht spielen. Nach dem Patch hatte ich das Problem dass Autos manchmal durchsichtig waren.


----------



## RavionHD (26. Juli 2014)

FTTH schrieb:


> Aktuell kann ich Watch_Dogs (wegen dem aktuellen Rechner) nicht spielen. Nach dem Patch hatte ich das Problem dass Autos manchmal durchsichtig waren.


 
Der Rechner in der Signatur ist mehr als ausreichend.^^


----------



## FTTH (26. Juli 2014)

CPU, Kühler, Mainboard und Grafikkarte sind verkauft. Aktuell ein Pentium D 915 mit GeForce GT 340 (Medion-OEM Version der GT 240 mit 512 MB GDDR5) und 2 GB DDR2 RAM. Eher unwahrscheinlich dass das läuft.  
Aber das soll in den nächsten Tagen durch einen i7-4790K, einen Noctua NH-D15, ein Gigabyte G.1 Sniper Z97, eine R9 290 Vapor-X, ein Fractal Design Arc Midi R2, Windows 8.1 und eine neue SSD ersetzt werden.


----------



## TobiMoesi (30. Juli 2014)

HAb mich letztendlich dazu durch gerungen es doch zu zocken, jedoch hab ich nachts + regen + 4x msaa @ultra & full hd keine konstanten frames über 24, sie fallen grade bei hohen geschw. sogar unter 20 

i5 4690k @ stock (scythe ashura)
r9 290 tri x oc
Kingston HyperX 2x4 GB

CPU oder GPU Limit ?


----------



## RavionHD (30. Juli 2014)

TobiMoesi schrieb:


> HAb mich letztendlich dazu durch gerungen es doch zu zocken, jedoch hab ich nachts + regen + 4x msaa @ultra & full hd keine konstanten frames über 24, sie fallen grade bei hohen geschw. sogar unter 20
> 
> i5 4690k @ stock (scythe ashura)
> r9 290 tri x oc
> ...


 
Ich empfehle Dir hier nachzuschauen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/actionspiele/339230-watch-dogs-extrem-grafik-mod.html

Und wieso man 4 MSAA einschaltet weiß ich auch nicht, SMAA Temporal glättet genauso gut und braucht nur ~2 Frames.


----------



## Kinguin (31. Juli 2014)

Watch Dogs - DLC mit neuer Stadt für Herbst angedeutet - News - GameStar.de

Neuer dlc spielt in New Jersey anscheinend

Ich werde mir keine Dlcs zu Wd holen sondern lieber auf nen Nachfolger warten ^^


----------



## RavionHD (31. Juli 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Watch Dogs - DLC mit neuer Stadt für Herbst angedeutet - News - GameStar.de
> 
> Neuer dlc spielt in New Jersey anscheinend
> 
> Ich werde mir keine Dlcs zu Wd holen sondern lieber auf nen Nachfolger warten ^^


 
Ich werde es mir ganz sicher holen, der Season Pass kostet sowieso nur 12 Euro und dafür bekommt man gleich eine neue Stadt inkl. die neue Einzelspielkampagne mit T-Bone!


----------



## Kinguin (31. Juli 2014)

Ja bei irgendwelchen Keystores,aber da kauf ich nicht ein
Und es geht mir nicht um den Preis,ich fand WD einfach nicht so toll,dass es mir den Dlc wert wäre 

ps:hab mir nebenbei die Konsolenversion ausgeliehen


----------



## RavionHD (31. Juli 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Ja bei irgendwelchen illegalen Keystores,aber da kauf ich nicht ein
> Und es geht mir nicht um den Preis,ich fand WD einfach nicht so toll,dass es mir den Dlc wert wäre
> 
> ps:hab mir nebenbei die Konsolenversion ausgeliehen


 
Was heißt illegal?!

Hier:
Watch Dogs Season Pass kaufen, WD DLC Key - MMOGA

Selbst jetzt für 18 Euro, im Herbst wird der Preis wie immer stark sinken.

Und MMOGA ist garantiert nicht illegal...


----------



## Kinguin (31. Juli 2014)

hast du nicht grade 12€ gesagt ?das würde für mich eher auf einen Keystore im Osten tippen lassen
OT:
Ob das Verkaufen der Keys von nicht offiziellen Key Shops legal ist,sei mal dahin gestellt -das ist ein heikles Thema
Es gibt nämlich viele Keyshops,die günstig die Keys aus anderen Ländern verkaufen - wogegen nix spricht 
Aber ob es rechtlich richtig ist,sei dahingestellt 
Wenn du dort kaufen willst ok,ich kenne viele,die MMoga und co empfehlen,ich warte aber immer auf Steam Sales und fertig 
Wobei wie gesagt der WD Dlc würde mich eh nicht reizen

ps: zugegeben das illegal war aber wirklich etwas übertrieben


----------



## RavionHD (31. Juli 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> hast du nicht grade 12€ gesagt ?das würde für mich eher auf einen Keystore im Osten tippen lassen
> OT:
> Ob das Verkaufen der Keys von nicht offiziellen Key Shops legal ist,sei mal dahin gestellt -das ist ein heikles Thema
> Es gibt nämlich viele Keyshops,die günstig die Keys aus anderen Ländern verkaufen - wogegen nix spricht
> ...


 
12 Euro Angebote wird es geben, das meinte ich, im Herbst kostet der Season Passzwischen 10-15 Euro, das wird es Wert sein denke ich mal!

Freedom Cry bei Assassin's Creed 4 kostete mich beim Sale 5 Euro, das DLC ist nicht nur richtig groß, sondern erzählt auch noch eine sehr nette Geschichte (Sklaverei).


----------



## Kinguin (31. Juli 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> 12 Euro Angebote wird es geben, das meinte ich, im Herbst kostet der Season Passzwischen 10-15 Euro, das wird es Wert sein denke ich mal!
> 
> Freedom Cry bei Assassin's Creed 4 kostete mich beim Sale 5 Euro, das DLC ist nicht nur richtig groß, sondern erzählt auch noch eine sehr nette Geschichte (Sklaverei).





Bobi schrieb:


> Ich werde es mir ganz sicher holen, der Season Pass kostet sowieso nur 12 Euro und dafür bekommt man gleich eine neue Stadt inkl. die neue Einzelspielkampagne mit T-Bone!



1.hast du gesagt,dass es 12 kostet,bin von Präsens,also jetzt, ausgegangen und nicht wird in der Zukunft im Herbst 10-15 € kosten 

2.Ja es kann es Wert sein,aber habe ich jemals das Gegenteil behauptet? WD reizt mich erstmal nicht und ich habe es wie gesagt nur aus der Videothek ausgeliehen für Konsole !

3.Freut mich,weiss jetzt aber nicht,was das mit dem Thema zu tun hat


----------



## RavionHD (31. Juli 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> 1.hast du gesagt,dass es 12 kostet,bin von Präsens,also jetzt, ausgegangen und nicht wird in der Zukunft im Herbst 10-15 € kosten
> 
> 2.Ja es kann es Wert sein,aber habe ich jemals das Gegenteil behauptet? WD reizt mich erstmal nicht und ich habe es wie gesagt nur aus der Videothek ausgeliehen für Konsole !
> 
> 3.Freut mich,weiss jetzt aber nicht,was das mit dem Thema zu tun hat


 
Damit wollte ich nur sagen dass die Ubisoft DLC's normalerweise P/L mäßig eigentlich ziemlich gut sind.

Aber wer das Hauptspiel nicht mag der wird mit den DLC's womgölich auch keine Freude haben.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (31. Juli 2014)

Also heute getestet, fazit ... es läuft nicht ein Stück besser als vor dem Patch, was machen die den bei Ubisoft ... das Bild bleibt ab und zu mal fast stehen ...


----------



## RavionHD (1. August 2014)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Also heute getestet, fazit ... es läuft nicht ein Stück besser als vor dem Patch, was machen die den bei Ubisoft ... das Bild bleibt ab und zu mal fast stehen ...


 
Dann liegt es an Dir, hast Du vielleicht @Ultra Texturen?

Das Problem ist dass eine GTX770 mit 3GB beispielsweise in der Lage ist das Spiel in @Ultra und FullHD und SMAA zu spielen, aber 2 GTX680 mit 2GB VRam werden das nicht können, es fehlt einfach am Vram!
Entweder Du nutzt die Maldo Ultra Texturen oder stellst sie auf @High.


----------



## Euda (1. August 2014)

Das muss nicht zwingend an ihm liegen. Meine 290X schafft es, an einigen Orten in die unteren 20er zu droppen, unabhängig von irgendwelchen Tweaks, Mods, Detail-Kompromissen, Treibern etc (Texturen auf Hoch, MalDo getestet usw.)
Das Spiel hat noch ungelöste Streaming-Probleme und ist CPU-seitig sicher auch an anderen Ecken kaum optimiert.


----------



## Spinal (1. August 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Dann liegt es an Dir, hast Du vielleicht @Ultra Texturen?
> 
> Das Problem ist dass eine GTX770 mit 3GB beispielsweise in der Lage ist das Spiel in @Ultra und FullHD und SMAA zu spielen, aber 2 GTX680 mit 2GB VRam werden das nicht können, es fehlt einfach am Vram!
> Entweder Du nutzt die Maldo Ultra Texturen oder stellst sie auf @High.


 
Eine GTX 770 hat wie die 680 2GB oder 4GB VRAM. Einzig die bandbreite ist dank schnellerem Speicher etwas höher 

bye
Spinal


----------



## PcGamer512 (1. August 2014)

Naja an der Grafikkarte liegt es nicht würden die ganzen Entwickler mal anständige Optimierungsarbeit leisten nur weil es jetzt NEXT GEN Games gibt heißt es nicht die optimierung zu vernachlässigen denn das ist kein grund.
Wo guteGrafik ist muss nunmal anständig optimiert werden es kann nicht sein das alles wieder beim Verbraucher hängen bleibt indem er sich fürn dummes Spiel Pc Hardware im wert von 600€ und mehr nachkaufen muss.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (2. August 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Dann liegt es an Dir, hast Du vielleicht @Ultra Texturen?
> 
> Das Problem ist dass eine GTX770 mit 3GB beispielsweise in der Lage ist das Spiel in @Ultra und FullHD und SMAA zu spielen, aber 2 GTX680 mit 2GB VRam werden das nicht können, es fehlt einfach am Vram!
> Entweder Du nutzt die Maldo Ultra Texturen oder stellst sie auf @High.


 
Also ich hab TXAAx2 und High (2GB) eingestellt, und an manchen Stellen bricht das Game einfach richtig ein, ein Freund von mir kanns gar nicht spielen, bei dem war das Spiel sogar bei der Grafikkarte dabei.
Ich hab schon sehr viele Spiele gezockt, so ein Problem gibts auch bei Darksiders 2 in einer Höhle, da brechen die FPs auch immer ein ... warum auch immer... wohl auch wegen schlechter Optimierung.

Also im Endeffekt ist es egal ob ich mit Ultra oder High spiele, die Ruckler sind die selben, vor allem wenn ich sehr schnell mit dem Auto rumfahre ... gehen die Fps so stark runter das ich ab und zu Standbilder habe ... also ich weiß nicht was der Patch bringt .. :<
Vieleicht liegts ja an der CPU, vieleicht nicht drauf optimiert :<


----------



## RavionHD (2. August 2014)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Also ich hab TXAAx2 und High (2GB) eingestellt, und an manchen Stellen bricht das Game einfach richtig ein, ein Freund von mir kanns gar nicht spielen, bei dem war das Spiel sogar bei der Grafikkarte dabei.
> Ich hab schon sehr viele Spiele gezockt, so ein Problem gibts auch bei Darksiders 2 in einer Höhle, da brechen die FPs auch immer ein ... warum auch immer... wohl auch wegen schlechter Optimierung.
> 
> Also im Endeffekt ist es egal ob ich mit Ultra oder High spiele, die Ruckler sind die selben, vor allem wenn ich sehr schnell mit dem Auto rumfahre ... gehen die Fps so stark runter das ich ab und zu Standbilder habe ... also ich weiß nicht was der Patch bringt .. :<
> Vieleicht liegts ja an der CPU, vieleicht nicht drauf optimiert :<


 
Hast Du schon Mods probiert?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/actionspiele/339230-watch-dogs-extrem-grafik-mod.html

Dann läuft es garantiert perfekt.

Außerdem immer SMAA Temporal verwenden, frisst viel weniger Leistung und glättet genauso gut.


----------



## Crush182 (2. August 2014)

@ThomasHAFX: Also ich würde sagen der Grafikspeicher ist evtl. voll.
Wenn ich die Texturen auf "hoch" habe, dann sind meist um die 2.3gb belegt.
(Wieviel es genau waren kann ich auch nochmal nachgucken)

Wenn der TheWorseMod nicht helfen sollte:
Hast du schon versucht die Texturen auf "mittel" zu stellen?
(Evtl. den Grafikspeicher mit Afterburner beobachten  )


----------



## Euda (2. August 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Dann läuft es garantiert perfekt.


 
Eben nicht unbedingt? Damage-Control?


----------



## Spinal (3. August 2014)

Ich habe nach langer zeit mal wieder Watch Dogs angeschaltet, nachdem der versprochene Performance Patch nun erschienen ist. Mit meiner Geforce GTX 680 läuft es mit High Texturen jetzt sehr flüssig. Also die nervigen Ruckler sind fast weg, recht selten mal wenn man durch die ganze Stadt fährt, was verschmerzbar ist.
Jetzt werde ich das Spiel auch wieder weiter spielen 

bye
Spinal


----------



## DafuqO_o (3. August 2014)

Mal ne ganz dumme Frage, kann ich das Update irgendwie erzwingen? Bei mir kommt da nix o_O


----------



## RavionHD (3. August 2014)

DafuqO_o schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz dumme Frage, kann ich das Update irgendwie erzwingen? Bei mir kommt da nix o_O


 
Versuch das Spiel mal zu "reparieren", ich kann Dir den Patch wenn Du willst auch hochladen.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (3. August 2014)

Naja vieleicht bekommen sies ja bald gepacht ...


----------



## Munin666 (6. August 2014)

Ich wollte einfach mal dumm nachfragen welche Version ihr mir empfehlen würdet.
Weil ich finde persönlich die Digital Deluxe Version sehr teuer und habe keine Ahnung ob es sich überhaupt lohnt.

Watch Dogs kaufen, Watch Dogs Key - bei Gameladen
Watch Dogs D1 Special Edition kaufen, Watch Dogs D1 Special Edition Key - bei Gameladen
Watch Dogs - Deluxe Digital Edition kaufen, Watch Dogs - Deluxe Digital Edition Key - bei Gameladen


----------



## RavionHD (6. August 2014)

Munin666 schrieb:


> Ich wollte einfach mal dumm nachfragen welche Version ihr mir empfehlen würdet.
> Weil ich finde persönlich die Digital Deluxe Version sehr teuer und habe keine Ahnung ob es sich überhaupt lohnt.
> 
> Watch Dogs kaufen, Watch Dogs Key - bei Gameladen
> ...


 
Ich empfehle Dir die ganz normale Standardversion, sie beinhaltet alles, der Rest (also Digital Deluxe) beinhaltet nur unnötige Sachen wie Kleidung oder co. die man so und so im Spiel freischalten kann.

Für 12-15 Euro holst Du Dir im Herbst dann einfach den Seasson Pass, wo Du neben dem ganzen Zeug auch noch eine neue Stadt (New Jersey) inkl. einer neuen Einzelspielerkampagne mit T-Bone bekommst.


----------



## mist3r89 (6. August 2014)

Ich hab seit länngerem nicht mehr gespielt, als ich es gestern probiert habe gings nicht....

1. Spiel Starten OK
2. Uplay kann nicht sinchronisieren OK (ist immer so)
3. Lokale Speicherdatei verwenden weil neuer.... wieso auch immer-.-
4. Spiel startet OK
5. Spiel fortsetzen OK
6. Ladebildschirm OK
7. IN GAME --- Bildschirm Schwarz , Sound buged rum... ESC Menu öffnet sich und reagiert auch korrekt... Aber immer wenn ich im SPiel sein sollte zum Steuern von Aiden ist einfach ein BlackScreen...
Es ist auch nicht so das ich kein Empfang hätte, sondern die Grafikkarte schickt dem Monitor einfach schwarzes Bild -.-

Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich das wieder im Griff kriege? Reparieren hat auch nix geholfen


----------



## RavionHD (6. August 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Ich hab seit länngerem nicht mehr gespielt, als ich es gestern probiert habe gings nicht....
> 
> 1. Spiel Starten OK
> 2. Uplay kann nicht sinchronisieren OK (ist immer so)
> ...


 
Komisch, eventuell gleich neuinstallieren, ist Watch Dogs das einzige Spiel mit diesem Problem?


----------



## mist3r89 (6. August 2014)

jap, hab bei Blagflag aus irgend nem Grund alle Speicherstände verloren, funnktioniert ansonsten gut.
und das mit dem Blackscreen ist nur bei WD ja


----------



## RavionHD (6. August 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> jap, hab bei Blagflag aus irgend nem Grund alle Speicherstände verloren, funnktioniert ansonsten gut.
> und das mit dem Blackscreen ist nur bei WD ja


 
Versuche mal uPlay neu zu installieren.


----------



## mist3r89 (6. August 2014)

puh ok mach ich mal gibt's eigentlich ne Möglichkeit in uplay die spiele im Fenstermodus zu öffnen?


----------



## RavionHD (6. August 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> puh ok mach ich mal gibt's eigentlich ne Möglichkeit in uplay die spiele im Fenstermodus zu öffnen?


 
Soweit ich weiß nicht, lässt sich soweit ich weiß nur ingame einstellen.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (6. August 2014)

Bei wird das angezeigt, warum da Ultra steht ... versteh ich auch nicht ... hab nicht mal 3 GB sondern je karte nur 2 :< 

Pic-Upload.de - blubb.jpg


----------



## RavionHD (7. August 2014)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Bei wird das angezeigt, warum da Ultra steht ... versteh ich auch nicht ... hab nicht mal 3 GB sondern je karte nur 2 :<
> 
> Pic-Upload.de - blubb.jpg


 
Dann stell es einfach manuell auf "High" um.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (7. August 2014)

Es ist doch auf high gestellt, nur Geforce EX. gibt da Ultra an, deswegen


----------



## Munin666 (7. August 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Ich empfehle Dir die ganz normale Standardversion, sie beinhaltet alles, der Rest (also Digital Deluxe) beinhaltet nur unnötige Sachen wie Kleidung oder co. die man so und so im Spiel freischalten kann.
> 
> Für 12-15 Euro holst Du Dir im Herbst dann einfach den Seasson Pass, wo Du neben dem ganzen Zeug auch noch eine neue Stadt (New Jersey) inkl. einer neuen Einzelspielerkampagne mit T-Bone bekommst.


 
Danke für den Tipp, ich habe mir jetzt die normale Version geholt, leider ruckelt es wenn ich in der Stadt fahre.
Ich habe aus Spaß mal auf Ultra gestellt und konnte noch immer ohne ruckler laufen. Allerdings egal wie weit ich runter gehe, sogar auf minimalen Einstellungen und wenn ich manuell mit Hilfe eines Beitrages von nVidia auch auf Console statt PC stelle, dann ruckelt es noch immer. Aber nur sobald ich im Auto sitze und in der Stadt unterwegs bin. Egal wie langsam ich dabei bin.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (7. August 2014)

Munin666 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp, ich habe mir jetzt die normale Version geholt, leider ruckelt es wenn ich in der Stadt fahre.
> Ich habe aus Spaß mal auf Ultra gestellt und konnte noch immer ohne ruckler laufen. Allerdings egal wie weit ich runter gehe, sogar auf minimalen Einstellungen und wenn ich manuell mit Hilfe eines Beitrages von nVidia auch auf Console statt PC stelle, dann ruckelt es noch immer. Aber nur sobald ich im Auto sitze und in der Stadt unterwegs bin. Egal wie langsam ich dabei bin.


 
haha ... das ja geil, ich dachte ich hab ne Fliege aufn Monitor .... kommt leider zur Zeit oft vor ... nervt sehr


----------



## Spinal (7. August 2014)

Munin666 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp, ich habe mir jetzt die normale Version geholt, leider ruckelt es wenn ich in der Stadt fahre.
> Ich habe aus Spaß mal auf Ultra gestellt und konnte noch immer ohne ruckler laufen. Allerdings egal wie weit ich runter gehe, sogar auf minimalen Einstellungen und wenn ich manuell mit Hilfe eines Beitrages von nVidia auch auf Console statt PC stelle, dann ruckelt es noch immer. Aber nur sobald ich im Auto sitze und in der Stadt unterwegs bin. Egal wie langsam ich dabei bin.


 
Ja, diese Ruckler sind Watch Dogs typisch, mit dem letzten Patch wurde das aber angeblich gefixt. Zumindest auf "High Textures". Aber scheinbar haben noch einige Probleme. Hast du denn die aktuellste Version?

bye
Spinal


----------



## RavionHD (8. August 2014)

Munin666 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp, ich habe mir jetzt die normale Version geholt, leider ruckelt es wenn ich in der Stadt fahre.
> Ich habe aus Spaß mal auf Ultra gestellt und konnte noch immer ohne ruckler laufen. Allerdings egal wie weit ich runter gehe, sogar auf minimalen Einstellungen und wenn ich manuell mit Hilfe eines Beitrages von nVidia auch auf Console statt PC stelle, dann ruckelt es noch immer. Aber nur sobald ich im Auto sitze und in der Stadt unterwegs bin. Egal wie langsam ich dabei bin.


 
Was hast Du denn für ein System?
Probiere einfach die Grafikmods aus, dann sieht das Spiels schöner aus und die Ruckler sind weg:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/actionspiele/339230-watch-dogs-extrem-grafik-mod.html


----------



## Munin666 (9. August 2014)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> haha ... das ja geil, ich dachte ich hab ne Fliege aufn Monitor .... kommt leider zur Zeit oft vor ... nervt sehr


Das mit der Fliege soll auch so sein, solang du nicht durch den Monitor haust.



Spinal schrieb:


> Ja, diese Ruckler sind Watch Dogs typisch, mit dem letzten Patch wurde das aber angeblich gefixt. Zumindest auf "High Textures". Aber scheinbar haben noch einige Probleme. Hast du denn die aktuellste Version?
> 
> bye
> Spinal


Ich weis nicht ob ich die aktuellste Version habe, sollte sich das Spiel nicht automatisch aktuell halten über Uplay?



Bobi schrieb:


> Was hast Du denn für ein System?
> Probiere einfach die Grafikmods aus, dann sieht das Spiels schöner aus und die Ruckler sind weg:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/actionspiele/339230-watch-dogs-extrem-grafik-mod.html



Meine Hardware habe ich mal in meine Signatur gepackt.
Das mein CPU nicht mehr der beste ist, dass ist mir bewusst und wird auch ende des Jahres aufgerüstet.
Werde es mal mit dem Mod versuchen, bessere Grafik und weniger Ruckler sind doch durchaus wert überprüft zu werden


----------



## Dedde (16. August 2014)

läuft das game mit der mod besser und sieht besser aus? kaum zu glauben. also die richtige kantenglättung habe ich noch nicht gefunden. txaa ist unscharf wie die hölle, 4x msaa flimmert die vegetation wie die hölle. kenn ich gar nicht so von msaa. der vergleich ist doch recht deutlich. komischerweise sehen die hochgeladenen bilder etwas andes aus


----------



## FrankyK (16. August 2014)

Eine Frage zum Hütchenspiel: ich habe bereits zweimal *Stufe 2* gemeistert, doch ich kann trotzdem nicht *Stufe 3* wählen, da ich laut Watch Dogs erst "die vorige Stufe beenden" muss. Habe ich was übersehen? In der Hautstory bin ich noch in Akt I.

Danke.


----------



## meckswell (19. August 2014)

@Pentium User:

Falls einer nen Pentium hat (Celeron geht auch), bitte mal testen, obs auch diese  2-3 Sekundenhänger gibt. Sound läuft immer weiter, Bild bleibt einfach  stehen für 2-3 Sekunden, das kommt öfters vor. Es stürzt aber nie ab,  läuft danach einfach weiter.
Kann es möglich sein, dass es daran liegt, dass zwei Kerne einfach zu wenig sind für dieses Spiel?
SpeedStep und C-States hab ich testweise mal deaktiviert, hilft nix.

CPU läuft im Augenblick mit 4,3ghz 1,235V, Uncore 3,9ghz 1,07V, Ram 1866 1,55V.

Gibts was, was ich versuchen könnt?


----------



## Kinguin (19. August 2014)

Also ich meine ,dass WD selbst bei den minimalen Specs eine alten Quad verlangt 
Mit einem dual core wirse das Spiel nicht flüssig spielen können ,und auch weitere Titel werden wohl mindestens einen 4 kerner oder einen 2 kerner mit HT verlangen


----------



## mist3r89 (20. August 2014)

meckswell schrieb:


> @Pentium User:
> 
> Falls einer nen Pentium hat (Celeron geht auch), bitte mal testen, obs auch diese  2-3 Sekundenhänger gibt. Sound läuft immer weiter, Bild bleibt einfach  stehen für 2-3 Sekunden, das kommt öfters vor. Es stürzt aber nie ab,  läuft danach einfach weiter.
> Kann es möglich sein, dass es daran liegt, dass zwei Kerne einfach zu wenig sind für dieses Spiel?
> ...


 
Ich schliesse mich Kinguin an, ich befürchte die CPU packt das einfach auch nicht mehr...


----------



## Herbboy (22. August 2014)

Ich hab ein komisches Grafikproblem und wollte an sich wissen, ob mein Problem bekannt ist. Auf den letzten 10 Seiten hab ich hier nix gefunden, auch Suche per Google brachte nur Threads, in denen es um was anderes ging. 

 Also: nach ca. 30 Min passiert es bei mir oft, dass ich plötzlich nur noch meine Waffe oder das Smartphone in der Luft schweben sehe, und auch andere Leute im Spiel sind ganz oder zum Teil durchsichtig. Das einzige, was hilft, ist ein Versteck aufzusuchen, um zu speichern, und dann das Game neu zu starten.

 Mein System: Xeon E3-1230v3, 8GB RAM, AMD Radeon HD 7950 Boost. Die Performance ist einwandfrei, ich habe nie Ruckeln oder wenig FPS. Treiber sind ALLE aktuell, Temps auch. Catalyst 14.4


 An sich _sollen_ die Leute in Watch Dogs ja gläsern werden, aber das ganze in Form meines Problem geht doch dann doch etwas _zu_ weit...


----------



## meckswell (22. August 2014)

Nach 30min .... dann wird etwas zu warm, das kann auch der Vram sein.
Wenn die Karte übertaktet ist, mal @stock probieren.
Temps mal mitloggen lassen, GPUz oder Afterburner.


----------



## Crush182 (22. August 2014)

@Herbboy:


Crush182 schrieb:


> ....Aber jetzt ist der Charakter aufeinmal unsichtbar, es sind im Garten ein paar Texturen verschwunden und ich kann den "Chekpoint" im Haus nicht auslösen...


 
Ich hab das Problem auch schon 2-3 mal gehabt ^^ 
Das dürfte in etwa so aus sehen oder? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xIyQyESHtA

Es ist anscheinend ein Bug ... ob der jemals gefixt wird oder überhaupt noch ein Patch kommt steht in den Sternen 

Mein System ist deinem zwar recht ähnlich, aber ich denke nicht, das es daran liegt 
Phenom II X6 1090t @3.7Ghz
HD 7950 Boost (weniger Spannung)
8gb Ram
Die Performance ist so "lala"  -Aber vorallem der Punkt "Details" bringt ein paar fps


----------



## Herbboy (22. August 2014)

Also, Hitze ist es auf keinen Fall schuld. Erstens weil es manchmal auch nach 2 Std. Spiel NICHT passiert und zweitens weil die Temps auch gemessen nicht zu hoch sind  


 Nen Patch gab es ja gestern, aber der hat nix an DER Sache geändert. Blöd ist halt, dass man immer extra erst zu einem Versteck muss wegen Speichern...


----------



## RayasVati (31. August 2014)

Nach langer Zeit mal wieder gespielt und es läuft immer noch sch***e


----------



## mist3r89 (1. September 2014)

jo ich habs irgendwie aufgegeben...


----------



## DanTheManX2 (8. September 2014)

hallo Leutz, 


ich wollte mal nachfragen, welche Settings Ihr mir für mein System empfehlen könnt. 
Wichtiger Hinweis wäre noch, dass das Game auf der SSD installiert ist. 

Natürlich sollte es bzgl. des VRAM Probleme geben allerdings tue ich mich mit dem AA schwer welches ich nutzen soll. Es gibt einfach zu viele Qualitätseinstellungen. Welches Feature ist jetzt eigentlich Nvidia Exklusiv? 

Zocke auf einem Asus VG278HE Monitor. 

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (11. September 2014)

DanTheManX2 schrieb:


> hallo Leutz,
> 
> 
> ich wollte mal nachfragen, welche Settings Ihr mir für mein System empfehlen könnt.
> ...


 

Also für dein System kannste unter den Details alles auf "Hoch" Bzw. "Ultra" stellen.
Also Reflexionen und Wasser kannste beruhigt auf "Ultra" stellen, da das nicht viel Leistung zieht.

Texturen würde ich auf "Hoch" stellen, weil ab "Ultra" mindestens 3GB benötigt werden (selbst auf niedrigen Details und ohne AA).
(...hab ich mit MSI Afterburner schon getestet..)

Wenn du Ultra Texturen haben willst, kannst auch einen Trick versuchen:
Mit einem Tool  aus deinem RAM eine "RAM-Disk" machen und diesen Speicher als Grafikspeicher zuweisen.

Diesen Trick gabs damals für GTA 4. Müsste ich nochmal die Seite suchen und hier reinstellen.

Nvidia Exklusive Features sind das "HBAO+" (Hoch und Niedrig) und "TXAA". 

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.


----------



## Cook2211 (11. September 2014)

Ich habe da ein ärgerliches Problem bei der Mission "Kein Job Für Tyrone". Wenn ich direkt am Anfang den Gebäudesicherheits-Router von Bedbugs Haus knacken will, dann erscheint nach ca. 5 Sekunden schon die Meldung "Bedbug wurde getötet". In der Zeit ist es aber unmöglich den Router zu knacken. Was mache ich falsch? Muss man den Router in einer bestimmten Reihenfolge knacken?


----------



## Gamienator (13. September 2014)

Hey cook2211,

auch ich hatte das Selbe Problem. Das ist ein Bug inGame. Sobald du das spiel hackst, verschwindet der Boden von BedBugs Haus, und dadurch fällt der NPC Weg, jedoch gibt es einen Weg, den Boden bleiben zu lassen. Bevor du hackst, schiess gegen die Hauswand. Solange, bis alle schreien und weglaufen! Dann bleibt der Boden, habs selber Probiert 

[PC] Not a job for tyrone! Mission Failed. Bedbug was killed. | Forums - Page 2


----------



## kero81 (14. September 2014)

Kann man iwie das Gefängnis überspringen?!  Ich mag das nicht spielen...


----------



## RavionHD (17. September 2014)

DanTheManX2 schrieb:


> hallo Leutz,
> 
> 
> ich wollte mal nachfragen, welche Settings Ihr mir für mein System empfehlen könnt.
> ...


 
Lieber Mods benutzen, sieht besser aus und läuft zudem auch besser:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/actionspiele/339230-watch-dogs-extrem-grafik-mod.html


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (27. September 2014)

Hi Leute,

hätte mal eine Frage zu Watch_Dogs.

Ich weiß ja das mein PC nicht der allerschnellste ist, aber Watchdogs läuft nicht richtig flüssig.
Egal auf welchen Grafikeinstellungen ich Watchdogs laufen lasse, es läuft "nur" mit 15 - 25 FPS.
Dabei ist es egal ob Online oder Offline.
Hab schon die User-Ini Editiert und überall den Eintrag "console" auf "pc" geändert. (Was ja "angeblich" performance bringen soll)
Watchdogs ist bei mir auf der aktuellen Version 1.04.


Im Detail:

In den folgenden Einstellungen läuft das Spiel mit 15 - 22 FPS:

Auflösung: 1920x1080
Texturen: Hoch
Antialiasing: Temporal SMAA
Details: Hoch
Schatten: Hoch
Reflexionen: Hoch
Ambient Occlusion: HBAO+ Hoch
Wasser: Ultra
Shader: Hoch
Bewegungsunschärfe und DOF sind AN

Wenn ich aber das Spiel folgendermaßen Konfiguriere.....

Auflösung: 1024x768
Texturen: Mittel
Antialiasing: Aus
Details: Niedrig
Schatten: Niedrig
Reflexionen: Niedrig
Ambient Occlusion: Aus
Wasser: Niedrig
Shader: niedrig
Bewegungsunschärfe und DOF sind Aus

...Dann läuft das Spiel auch nur mit 20 - 30 FPS.
(V-Sync war bei beiden Tests Deaktiviert; Sowohl im Spiel als auch in den NVidia Einstellungen)

Ich will mich nicht beschweren oder so. Ich will nur wissen warum zwischen Hoch und "ultra-low" nur 10 FPS unterschied sind??!?!?

Ich meine ich würde es verstehen wenn das Spiel auf hohen Einstellungen mit nur 15 FPS läuft. (ist ja schließlich schon Next-Gen)
Aber warum läuft das Spiel auf den NIEDRIGSTEN Einstellungen nur mit 25 FPS (im Durchschnitt)??!?!?

Einziger unterschied: Die FPS brechen bei niedrigen Einstellungen nicht so krass ein. 
Bei "Hoch" habe ich im Minimum 13 FPS gemessen und auf "Niedrig" hatte ich immer min. 20FPS

Ich habe schon Diverse Mods ausprobiert, die bessere Bildraten versprechen...haben aber alles nix gebracht.
...Im GEGENTEIL: Mit Mods lief es nur NOCH Langsamer.

Wäre nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

Hier mal die wichtigsten Daten von meinem PC:
CPU: Core2Quad Q6600 @ 3,41 GHz 
RAM: 6GB DDR2 RAM
GPU: MSI GTX770 Lightning.
MB: Asus P5N-D
Windows 7 Pro X64


Falls noch Informationen benötigt werden oder ich etwas vergessen habe (kann ja vorkommen), dann liefere ich diese gerne nach.

Vielen Dank im vorraus.


----------



## TheNoseman (27. September 2014)

Dein Prozessor wird wohl am Ende sein und die 770, sofern keine 4GB Version hat auch Probleme.


----------



## Ion (27. September 2014)

SSJ4Crimson schrieb:


> Wäre nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.


 Deine CPU stammt aus der Steinzeit und ist *viel* zu langsam für das Spiel. Die GPU wird dadurch extrem ausgebremst.
Da hilft nur aufrüsten, ein aktueller i5 wäre ein guter Anfang.


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (27. September 2014)

TheNoseman schrieb:


> Dein Prozessor wird wohl am Ende sein und die 770, sofern keine 4GB Version hat auch Probleme.


 
Jo, der Prozessor ist permanent bei 100% Auslastung.Nope...Die 770 hat nur 2GB. Aber bei mittleren Einstellungen werden nur zwischen 1,5 und 1,8GB belegt.
Und da sinds auch nur 20 FPS.



Ion schrieb:


> Deine CPU stammt aus der Steinzeit und ist *viel* zu langsam für das Spiel. Die GPU wird dadurch extrem ausgebremst.
> Da hilft nur aufrüsten, ein aktueller i5 wäre ein guter Anfang.


 
Das würde ich auf hohen Einstellungen auch verstehen....aber wieso habe ich auf "ultra-low" Einstellungen (obwohl da die CPU nur mit 50% Ausgelastet ist) auch nur 20FPS??
Ich bin mir dessen bewusst, dass die CPU alt ist. Trotzdem müsste es aber einen Punkt geben, bei dem ich mehr als 30FPS bekomme...

Worauf ich hinaus will: 
Bei Far Cry 3 zum Beispiel habe ich auf Ultra Einstellungen 30 - 40 FPS. Wenn ich aber alles auf Niedrig stelle (inklusive Auflösung) dann habe ich zwischen 120 und 150FPS.
Und bei Watchdogs liegt dieser Leistungsunterschied eben nur bei 10 FPS


Danke nochmal.


----------



## Kinguin (27. September 2014)

WD selbst ist nicht so toll optimiert ,vllt kommt das einfach noch dazu?
Ich meine andere User (mit wesentlich stärkeren CPUs) haben sich auch schon darüber beschwert,dass ihre CPU nicht richtig ausgelastet wird 

An sich würde ich die CPU austauschen (also mit dem Mainboard),weil die bremst deine gtx 770 definitiv aus
Ein Unterbauwechsel wäre dann schon ganz gut
Weitere Ursachen sind eventuell die 2GB Vram der gtx 770,ich weiss grad nicht,ob die für die hohen Texturen ausreichen 
Und vllt auch den Ram aufstocken auf 8GB 

Ob dann WD besser läuft? Kann ich dir auch nicht sagen,das komische ist daran,ich kenne genug die sich sogar mit HighEnd System über zu wenig fps,Ruckler usw beschweren


----------



## RavionHD (29. September 2014)

Deine CPU ist mittlerweile fast 8 Jahre alt, da solltest Du schon wechseln, der bremst dann schon ziemlich stark!


----------



## Swarley86 (29. September 2014)

Ich würde auch nicht die ganze Schuld auf deinen Rechner schieben! Es gibt auch High-End PCs auf denen es nicht mehr als 40FPS halten kann. Ich würde sagen: bescheiden portiert, Ubisoft!


----------



## Fuchsini (2. Oktober 2014)

Swarley86 schrieb:


> Ich würde auch nicht die ganze Schuld auf deinen Rechner schieben! Es gibt auch High-End PCs auf denen es nicht mehr als 40FPS halten kann. Ich würde sagen: bescheiden portiert, Ubisoft!


 
seid dem aktuellsten patch stimmt diese aussage nichtmehr


----------



## ThomasHAFX (8. Oktober 2014)

Also bei mir läuft das Spiel immer noch nicht rund, vor allem sollte man mal die Speicherung von so großen Texturen beschränken !


----------



## PcGamer512 (17. Oktober 2014)

TheNoseman schrieb:


> Dein Prozessor wird wohl am Ende sein und die 770, sofern keine 4GB Version hat auch Probleme.


 
Das ist schwachsinn.
Ich habe mit meiner gtx 760 in 2 GB auch keine probleme obwohl ich fast alles auf ultra gestellt habe.
Trotzdem habe ich selbst bei Autofahrten mehr als 50fps weiß nicht worüber ihr euch noch immer so aufregt.


----------



## Spinal (17. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe einen i7 3930k und eine GTX 780TI und spiele mit allem auf Ultra außer Texturen, die sind auf High. Und dennoch habe ich manchmal Hänger bei Autofahrten.
Finde es immer schön wenn Leute ohne Probleme sich fragen, warum andere sich "aufregen". Liest man immer wieder "Bei mir stürzt nix ab, weiß gar nicht was ihr habt". Sehr große Hilfe.

bye
Spinal


----------



## TheNoseman (17. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin von den PCGH-Benches ausgegangen. Bei 4x MSAA hat die 2GB 5,6 fps und die 4GB 36,2.


----------



## Blackout27 (21. Oktober 2014)

Habe heute mal wieder Watch Dogs gestartet. Nachdem ich den Patch geladen hatte musste ich feststellen, dass es immer noch ruckelt und laagt wie am ersten Tag (Texturen auf max). 
Lächerlich das Ubisoft das Problem bis heute nicht lösen konnte. Stellt man die Texturen auf high (man erkennt eh kaum ein Unterschied zwischen high und ultra) läuft das Spiel ohne große Probleme.
Hatte mich schon gefreut als ich den Patch gesehen habe.... 

Grüße


----------



## Grestorn (21. Oktober 2014)

Ultra Texturen werden auf einer 3GB Karte nie ruckelfrei darstellbar sein. Und selbst auf 4 GB ist es nicht völlig ruckelfrei. 

Und ich glaube auch nicht, dass das Spiel besonders schlecht programmiert ist. Ein OpenWorld Spiel *muss* Texturen streamen, daran führt kein Weg vorbei. Ich bin mal gespannt, wie GTA V laufen wird und wieviel VRAM die nutzen werden...


----------



## RavionHD (21. Oktober 2014)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ultra Texturen werden auf einer 3GB Karte nie ruckelfrei darstellbar sein. Und selbst auf 4 GB ist es nicht völlig ruckelfrei.
> 
> Und ich glaube auch nicht, dass das Spiel besonders schlecht programmiert ist. Ein OpenWorld Spiel *muss* Texturen streamen, daran führt kein Weg vorbei. Ich bin mal gespannt, wie GTA V laufen wird und wieviel VRAM die nutzen werden...


 
Doch laufen sie, die Speicherauslastung liegt bei knapp 3GB ohne AA, mit TXAA oder MSAA sind es aber dann schon 3,4 GB, das ist aber nicht der Grund für diese Nachladeruckler, da steckt enginebedingt etwas dahinter, in der Regel kommt es nicht zu solchen Rucklern wenn der Speicher so minimal überfüllt wird, die Engine beherrscht das Streamen einfach nicht gut und muss für jedes Gebiet alle Texturen neu laden so dass es leider zu Rucklern kommt, dagegen hilft nur die optionalen Maldo Ultra Texturen Mods welche darüberhinaus auch noch sehr viel besser ausschauen.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (22. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab auch das Problem das ich nach der Angabe zwar nie an die VRAM Auslastung ran komme aber irgendwie die  Grafikkarten total einbrechen  ... von 95% Auslastung plötzlich auf 45%  und dann ruckelt es oder es kommt zu bildhänger ...
und sie habens irgendwie immer noch nicht geschafft :< 

Hab Texturen auf Hoch und Temporräes SMAA  eingestellt. 

Hab so an die 61 Fps ~ 
mit meinen 2x 680ern ... ich hoffe das normal


----------



## Firehunter_93 (22. Oktober 2014)

so sieht das gnaze bei mir aus auf ultra settings mit texturen auf hoch+TSMAA


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (3. November 2014)

Hi Leute,

ich wollte mal fragen ob sonst noch jemand das Problem hat, dass das Spiel seit dem letzten Update nicht mehr startet?

Ich nutze es über Uplay und hab da auch noch Far Cry 3 drin...das startet. Am Uplay server liegts schonmal nicht.
Wenn ich es offline Starten will geht es auch nicht.

Einzige 2 Änderungen die erfolgt haben waren der neue Nvidia Treiber (344.48) und das letzte Update von Watchdogs.
Hab das Spiel schon noch einmal neu Installiert (Gelöscht und neu heruntergeladen). Hat aber nicht geholfen.
Mods etc. hab ich keine Installiert.

Zuvor lief das Spiel einwandfrei....(bis auf die Microruckler)
Kann mir irgendjemand helfen?


----------



## VikingGe (5. November 2014)

Also ich habe es gerade mal ausprobiert und es läuft (witzigerweise sogar ohne Mikroruckler - hat Ubisoft die letzten Monate etwa tatsächlich für Performanceverbesserungen genutzt oder sorgt mein um 3% höheres OC auf einmal für ein 500% besseres Spielgefühl?  ). Kommt irgendeine Meldung?


Aber mal ne andere Frage. Lohnt es sich eigentlich, Bad Blood mal anzuschauen? Ich habe im Hauptspiel schon lange nichts mehr zu tun, bin aber grundsätzlich nicht abgeneigt, da mal nen DLC zu spielen. Sollte natürlich entsprechend gut sein.


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (5. November 2014)

VikingGe schrieb:


> Also ich habe es gerade mal ausprobiert und es läuft (witzigerweise sogar ohne Mikroruckler - hat Ubisoft die letzten Monate etwa tatsächlich für Performanceverbesserungen genutzt oder sorgt mein um 3% höheres OC auf einmal für ein 500% besseres Spielgefühl?  ). Kommt irgendeine Meldung?
> 
> 
> Aber mal ne andere Frage. Lohnt es sich eigentlich, Bad Blood mal anzuschauen? Ich habe im Hauptspiel schon lange nichts mehr zu tun, bin aber grundsätzlich nicht abgeneigt, da mal nen DLC zu spielen. Sollte natürlich entsprechend gut sein.


 
Nein es kommt nur die Fehlermeldung von Windows dass das Spiel nicht Ordnungsgemäß beendet wurde 
Also ich sehe für 2 Sekunden das Watchdogs-Logo, und dann kommt auch schon die Absturzmeldung von Windows.

Kann später nen Screenshot Posten.


Edit: 

Hier der versprochene Screenshot:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier hab ich noch ein Video davon gemacht: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFIRi15-rt8


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (7. November 2014)

So, nach einer Neuinstallation vom Spiel, dem Nvidia Treiber und diversen Runtimes, habe ich jetzt vermutlich den Fehler gefunden.

Unter 

"C:/Benutzer/(Benutzername)/Eigene Dokumente/My Games/Watchdogs/"

liegt immer eine .cfg Datei. 
Die habe ich gelöscht, um außzuschließen, dass die Datei fehlerhaft ist und dass das Spiel deswegen nicht gestartet werden kann.
Nun ist zwar der Ordner noch vorhanden, aber die .cfg Datei ist nicht da und sie wird vom Spiel auch nicht neu erzeugt. (Was früher aber der Fall war!!).

Kann mir irgendjemand helfen?
Eventuell könnte jemand so eine .cfg Datei hier reinstellen damit ich die dann verwenden kann um zu schauen ob das Spiel dann Startet. (Einen versuch wäre es Wert...)


----------



## FortuneHunter (7. November 2014)

Lösch doch mal den ganzen Ordner, dann sollte ihn Watchdogs neu anlegen.

Bei mir existiert die .cfg-Datei auch nicht und trotzdem läuft Watch Dogs.

Es existiert dort nur in einem Unterordner, der mit Hex-Zahlen benannt ist, eine Datein namens: GamerProfile.xml


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (7. November 2014)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Lösch doch mal den ganzen Ordner, dann sollte ihn Watchdogs neu anlegen.
> 
> Bei mir existiert die .cfg-Datei auch nicht und trotzdem läuft Watch Dogs.
> 
> Es existiert dort nur in einem Unterordner, der mit Hex-Zahlen benannt ist, eine Datein namens: GamerProfile.xml


 
Sorry, mein Fehler.
Meinte natürlich die "GamerProfile.xml" 

Hab ich auch schon versucht.
Jetzt ist der komplette "Watch Dogs"-Ordner in "My Games" weg, wird aber auch nicht neu angelegt.

Habs auch schon Offline wie Online probiert zu starten, in der Hoffnung das er mir die Datei aus der Cloud wiederherstellt.... Ohne erfolg.

Woran kann das liegen das er die "GamerProfile.xml" nicht wieder anlegt?
Berechtigungen hab ich schon geprüft, die sind OK.
Hab das Spiel auch schon als Admin einmal gestartet....funktioniert auch nicht.


----------



## FortuneHunter (7. November 2014)

Ich habe eben mal mein GamerProfile.xml umbenannt und WatchDogs gestartet. 
Bei mir hat er sofort wieder ein neues Profile angelegt.

Frage: Benutzt du die Mod, die WatchDogs mit besserer Grafik versieht?

Wenn ja, würde ich WatchDogs nochmal deinstallieren. Anschließend alle verbliebenen Reste auf dem Rechner per Hand löschen (WatchDogs-Verzeichnis mit allen Inhalten, den WatchDogs-Ordner im Dokumentenverzeichnis).
Anschließend noch mal neu installieren.

Vielleicht sorgen verbliebene Reste von WatchDogs für Probleme.


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (7. November 2014)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Ich habe eben mal mein GamerProfile.xml umbenannt und WatchDogs gestartet.
> Bei mir hat er sofort wieder ein neues Profile angelegt.



Das war bei mir ja auch so...nur jetzt eben nicht mehr 



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Wenn ja, würde ich WatchDogs nochmal deinstallieren. Anschließend alle verbliebenen Reste auf dem Rechner per Hand löschen (WatchDogs-Verzeichnis mit allen Inhalten, den WatchDogs-Ordner im Dokumentenverzeichnis).
> Anschließend noch mal neu installieren.
> 
> Vielleicht sorgen verbliebene Reste von WatchDogs für Probleme.


 

Wie ich bereits in einem vorherigen Post geschrieben habe....



SSJ4Crimson schrieb:


> So, *nach einer Neuinstallation vom Spiel, dem Nvidia Treiber und diversen Runtimes*, habe ich jetzt vermutlich den Fehler gefunden.



...habe ich das bereits einmal gemacht...aber ohne erfolg.
Kann ich heute Abend aber nochmal machen. 



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Frage: Benutzt du die Mod, die WatchDogs mit besserer Grafik versieht?



Ja, ich hatte kurzzeitig mal die "TheWorseMod" installiert.
Aber nachdem ich festgestellt habe, das es noch schlechter läuft, (also das Spiel hat mit der Mod funktioniert!)
habe ich die Mod wieder entfernt.


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (7. November 2014)

Juhuuu....hab endlich die Wurzel allen Übels gefunden. 

OK, alles der reihe nach...

Ich hab das Spiel nochmal Deinstalliert, alle Registry-Einträge zu Watchdogs gelöscht, PC neu gestartet und anschließend Watchdogs wieder Installiert.
-> Startet immernoch nicht.

Dann bin ich auf die Idee gekommen, mal ins Error Log vom UPlay Launcher zu kuken.
Da war EIN Eintrag der mich zur Lösung gebracht hat, nämlich 


```
Faulting module name: overlay64.dll
Faulting module path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Ubisoft\Ubisoft Game Launcher\overlay64.dll
```

Dann habe ich mal die "overlay64.dll" gegoogelt und hab sofort als 1. Treffer diese Seite bekommen:Watch_Dogs launch & crash [Archive] - Ubisoft Forums

Dort haben viele das gleiche Problem und einer hat folgendes geschrieben: 

_"I found out that when I have EVGA Precision X or MSI Afterburner open watch dogs crashes. If I close them game works fine. 
Game worked fine with them before.
I removed overlay64.dll from uplay folder and game launches fine with Precision X or Afterburner working."

_Als ich das gelesen habe, hab ich gleichmal den "MSI Afterburner" Beendet und siehe da...WATCHDOGS STARTET!!!!

Als nächsten Schritt habe ich meinen Nvidia Treiber *wieder* auf die aktuelle version gebracht (hatte nämlich schon ein downdate auf die Version 338.xx gemacht).
Nach einem Neustart habe ich nochmal Watchdogs gestartet und es lief immernoch.

Dann bin ich mal ganz hinterhältig in den UPlay Installationordner und habe dort die "Overlay64.dll" gelöscht und siehe da...Watchdogs Startet nun auch *MIT* MSI Afterburner!!
(F**K YOU UP(L)AY )

Ubisoft hatte nämlich vor ein paar wochen ein Update für UPlay rausgebracht. Vermutlich wurde dabei diese Datei angelegt/installiert.
Der Witz ist das UPlay diese Datei gar nicht benötigt!
Und noch interesannter war, das dieser Fehler bei Far Cry 3 (was ich auch über Uplay installiert habe) auch mit MSI Afterburner nicht aufgetreten ist. 

Auf jeden Fall ist das Problem behoben und Watchdogs läuft nun wieder so wie ich es gewohnt bin 

Also für alle die MSI Afterburner verwenden: LÖSCHT DIE "Overlay64.dll"


----------



## Grestorn (7. November 2014)

Vermutlich düfte jetzt bei Dir die Origin In-Game Steuerung nicht mehr funktionieren. Was sicher auch kein großer Verlust ist. 

Vielleicht hätte es auch einfach gereicht, das Overlay in den Optionen auszuschalten. "F*ck y*u" ist aber unangebracht. Software kollidiert nun mal, und was MSI Afterburner macht, ist nun mal ein Hack, der immer für Probleme sorgen kann.


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (8. November 2014)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Vermutlich düfte jetzt bei Dir die Origin In-Game Steuerung nicht mehr funktionieren. Was sicher auch kein großer Verlust ist.



Was hat UPlay bitte mit Origin zu tun?!?! 



Grestorn schrieb:


> Vielleicht hätte es auch einfach gereicht, das Overlay in den Optionen auszuschalten. "F*ck y*u" ist aber unangebracht. Software kollidiert nun mal, und was MSI Afterburner macht, ist nun mal ein Hack, der immer für Probleme sorgen kann.



Nein hat es nicht. Das Overlay war deaktiviert.
OK Sorry dafür...hatte aber in dem Moment einfach so ne Wut auf UPlay.

Was ich aber dann trotzdem immernoch nicht verstehe ist, warum es NUR bei Watchdogs war.
Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, war das bei Far Cry 3 (welches ich auch über UPlay nutze) nicht der Fall...das hat ganz normal gestartet. 
Wenn es an MSI Afterburner gelegen wäre, dann hätte das doch ALLE Uplay Spiele betroffen, oder sehe ich das jetzt falsch?!?!


----------



## Grestorn (8. November 2014)

SSJ4Crimson schrieb:


> Was hat UPlay bitte mit Origin zu tun?!?!


Sorry, UPlay und Origin verbuchselt ...


----------



## ThomasHAFX (13. November 2014)

Ich hab die Texturen auch auf * Hoch gestellt *  da ich ja *nur* 2 VRam habe, denoch hab ich immer Einbrüche von 66 auf 45 fps und auch selten mal darunter, der Video Speicher ist aber nicht mal voll und liegt knapp irgendwo bei 1980MB  und denoch bricht das Game im SLI so sehr ein, wenn ich nur mit 1 Karte Spiele sind zwar weniger Fps aber die Einbrüche sind fast weg.
Also eher ein Problem mit dem SLI Profil, warum kommt den da kein Fix das es besser läuft, ich versteh die Leute von Ubisoft nicht ._.


----------



## Farning (18. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe mir die GTX 970 von Asus geholt, und Watch Dogs dazu. Dachte mir, so ein halbes Jahr nach dem Release, einer Anzahl von Patchen und Fixes sollte das nun ja mit der neuen Generation von Grafikhardware gut spielbar sein. Aber Pustekuchen! Das Ding hat immer wieder Aussetzer und friert mehrere Sekunden mit Null FPS ein. Besonders auffällig wenn im Auto unterwegs, aber auch zu Fuß. Meine Hardware sollte das eigentlich mühelos packen. (i5-4670K, 8GB RAM, GTX 970, Win 7 64, Neuster Treiber) 
Das kann doch nicht normal sein, oder? Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen mag? Habe sonst kein anderes Game mit derartigen Problemen.


----------



## aloha84 (18. Dezember 2014)

Stell die Texturen auf Hoch, und fertig ist der Lack.


----------



## RavionHD (18. Dezember 2014)

Farning schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die GTX 970 von Asus geholt, und Watch Dogs dazu. Dachte mir, so ein halbes Jahr nach dem Release, einer Anzahl von Patchen und Fixes sollte das nun ja mit der neuen Generation von Grafikhardware gut spielbar sein. Aber Pustekuchen! Das Ding hat immer wieder Aussetzer und friert mehrere Sekunden mit Null FPS ein. Besonders auffällig wenn im Auto unterwegs, aber auch zu Fuß. Meine Hardware sollte das eigentlich mühelos packen. (i5-4670K, 8GB RAM, GTX 970, Win 7 64, Neuster Treiber)
> Das kann doch nicht normal sein, oder? Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen mag? Habe sonst kein anderes Game mit derartigen Problemen.



Hallo,
die Ultra Texturen im Spiel sind verbuggt, willst Du eine wirklich sehr viel bessere Grafik empfehle ich Dir erstmal das durchzulesen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/actionspiele/339230-watch-dogs-extrem-grafik-mod.html


----------



## Farning (18. Dezember 2014)

Hey Leute, danke für die ersten Kommentare zu meinem nervigen Freeze-Problem bei Watch Dogs. Von ULTRA hab ich gar nicht gesprochen. 
Ich hab die Einstellungen die das Spiel selbst getroffen hat übernommen, das ist idR alles auf Hoch. Habe dabei sehr schwankende FPS, von 95 Top bis 37 Down. In Cutszenes auch gerne mal 120+. 
Aber selbst wenn ich die Settings runter drehe passiert der Freeze. Scheint nicht an Grafikspeicher oder Grafiksettings zu liegen. Das Game friert sogar manchmal im Menu ein. Dauert immer so 5 Sekunden, da geht gar nichts mehr auf dem Screen, nur der Ton spielt  noch. Dann läuft es weiter. 
Tritt sehr unregelmäßig auf. Manchmal 20 Minuten garnicht, dann wieder innnerhalb von 3 Minuten 5 Mal. Ist mir echt ein Rätsel. Vielleicht eher ein CPU Problem?
Virenscanner hab ich deaktiviert.


----------



## RavionHD (18. Dezember 2014)

Nein kein CPU Problem, beachte mal bitte die Temperaturen, hast Du die Grafikkarte oder die CPU vielleicht zu stark übertaktet oder so?


----------



## PcGamer512 (18. Dezember 2014)

Farning schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die GTX 970 von Asus geholt, und Watch Dogs dazu. Dachte mir, so ein halbes Jahr nach dem Release, einer Anzahl von Patchen und Fixes sollte das nun ja mit der neuen Generation von Grafikhardware gut spielbar sein. Aber Pustekuchen! Das Ding hat immer wieder Aussetzer und friert mehrere Sekunden mit Null FPS ein. Besonders auffällig wenn im Auto unterwegs, aber auch zu Fuß. Meine Hardware sollte das eigentlich mühelos packen. (i5-4670K, 8GB RAM, GTX 970, Win 7 64, Neuster Treiber)
> Das kann doch nicht normal sein, oder? Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen mag? Habe sonst kein anderes Game mit derartigen Problemen.



Den Mod würde ich dir nicht empfehlen.
Klar sieht dieser echt besser aus aber das rächt sich spätestend wenn du im dunkeln fährst dann is der müll.

Ich habe aber keine Probleme mit dem Spiel kann es auf hoch und mit 4 MSAA mit ca 60fps zocken ohne einbrüche


----------



## RavionHD (18. Dezember 2014)

PcGamer512 schrieb:


> Den Mod würde ich dir nicht empfehlen.
> Klar sieht dieser echt besser aus aber das rächt sich spätestend wenn du im dunkeln fährst dann is der müll.
> 
> Ich habe aber keine Probleme mit dem Spiel kann es auf hoch und mit 4 MSAA mit ca 60fps zocken ohne einbrüche



Ja natürlich.
120 Frames in Battlefield 4 und 60 Frames bei 4 MSAA bei Watch Dogs, klar wir glauben es Dir.

Ich kann Dir versichern dass Du bei 4 MSAA weit von 60 Frames entfernt bist in Watch Dogs, 4 MSAA geht bei Watch Dogs schon aufgrund Deiner nur 2GB Vram nicht, also bitte erzähle nichts falsches.

Und es gibt nicht "den" Mod bei Watch Dogs, es gibt unzählige und die Grafik verbessert sich enorm.


----------



## Farning (18. Dezember 2014)

@RavionHD
Danke für den Link auf den von Dir erstellten Tuning Beitrag. Tolle Arbeit! 
Ich hab das mal durchgetestet, ob die Tipps was bringen - und siehe da: Der im Thread zitierte "Geheimtipp" von NicoGermanMan zum Performanceboost war die Lösung. 
Einfach Uplay Offline setzten. Wie es scheint macht irgendein Ubi-Internetabgleich den Freeze bei mir. Nun muss ich leider offline spielen und auf die Web-Gimmicks verzichten. Ich werde niemals OB der Telefonzelle hinter dem Bahnhofklo werden ... *schnief* ... Aber Hey: 
Bin gerade mit Karacho 10 Minuten durch die City Gefahren ohne einen einzigen Freeze oder Framedop. Yupiieh!!!
Dickes Bussy auf den Bierbauch, Danke!

PS: Die Asus GTX 970 Strix wurde dabei nicht wärmer als 69° und war flüsterleise dabei.
PPS: Das Game sieht im Regen bei Nacht echt am geilsten aus, gibt es eigentlich einen "Bladerunner" Mod der Regen und Nacht auf always-on setzt?


----------



## PcGamer512 (18. Dezember 2014)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Ja natürlich.
> 120 Frames in Battlefield 4 und 60 Frames bei 4 MSAA bei Watch Dogs, klar wir glauben es Dir.
> 
> Ich kann Dir versichern dass Du bei 4 MSAA weit von 60 Frames entfernt bist in Watch Dogs, 4 MSAA geht bei Watch Dogs schon aufgrund Deiner nur 2GB Vram nicht, also bitte erzähle nichts falsches.
> ...



Interessiert mich nen Sch****dre*** was du glaubst oder nich!!
Ich kann nichts dafür wenn ich nicht solche Probleme habe wie manche von euch.
Und ich meinte den TheWorse MOD, dass der Mist ist bei Nacht, wurde auch mal als Artikel hier verfasst( Vor- und Nachteile) von einem PCGH Redakteuer wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe!

Edit: Wenn mir mal wer erklärt wie man Screenshots inkl fps einbledung macht füg ich die hier ein.
Mit Msi afterburner und fraps gehts nicht, da man hier keine bnd formate hochladen kann


----------



## RavionHD (18. Dezember 2014)

Wir sehen hier Benchmarks von Watch Dogs:
Watch Dogs: Grafikkarten- und CPU-Benchmarks - ComputerBase

Diese zeigen an dass man in maximalen Details mit Temporalem SMAA (!!) mit einer GTX 760 im Schnitt 33 Frames hat, und Du willst mir sagen Du hast in @High und 4 MSAA (!!!) 60 Frames, tut mir Leid aber das ist falsch.

Die Benchmarks stimmen sich mit denen von PCGameshardware sehr gut ab.

Außerdem benutze ich selber TheWorse Mod 0.8 (siehe Thread) und außer einer sehr viel besseren Optik sehe ich keine Veränderungen in der Nacht.


----------



## Euda (19. Dezember 2014)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Und es gibt nicht "den" Mod bei Watch Dogs, es gibt unzählige und die Grafik verbessert sich enorm.



Es gibt nicht "unzählige" und bei der Mehrheit wirkt die Grafik in meinen Augen unausgeglichen, weswegen ich inzwischen auf WD-Mods verzichte.


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (19. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab gestern mal 3 Mods (The Worse 1.0, Maldo und Pure) getestet und bin zu folgenden Ergebnissen gekommen:

Alle Test habe ich auf Hohen Einstellungen (Außer Wasser auf "Ultra") mit Temporal SMAA und SweetFX Mod gemacht.
Meine GTX770 habe ich leicht übertaktet (1258MHz) und die Gamerprofile.xml angepasst.
Ohne Mods läuft das Game bei mir mit Stabilen 50FPS (auf den selben Einstellungen)

The Worse 1.0 Final: 33 - 45 FPS am Tag; 28 - 39 FPS bei Nacht.
(The Worse 1.0 with Maldo Textures: 31 - 44 FPS Tag; 25 - 38 FPS Nacht)
Maldo Ultra Textur: 25 - 33 FPS am Tag; 19 - 28FPS bei Nacht.
Pure Mod: 30 - 40 FPS Tag; 25 - 33 FPS Nacht. (Nachts Nachladeruckler, was aber an meinen 2GB VRAM liegt.)

Insgesamt sehen alle 3 Modds sehr gut aus, wobei mir die "Pure Mod" von der Optik am besten gefallen hat.
Von der Spielbarkeit war die "The Worse 1.0" am besten, da ich hier die besten FPS raten im vergleich zu den anderen Mods erhalten habe.

Eine gute Balance zwischen Performance und Optik erhält man mit der "The Worse 1.0 Final with Maldo Ultra Textures Mod".

Zur "Pure Mod" muss ich noch sagen: Diese Mod lässt die Temperatur meiner Graka in die Höhe schießen.
Während den Tests hatte ich Temperaturen um die 90°C gemessen!!
Bedingt durch meine 2GB VRam war das Spiel aber Teilweise unspielbar langsam.
Also hier meine Empfehlung: Mindestens eine GTX780 mit 4 GB VRam verwenden!

Morgen will ich diesen Beitrag dann noch um die Kadazai Mod ergänzen


----------



## aloha84 (19. Dezember 2014)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Wir sehen hier Benchmarks von Watch Dogs:
> Watch Dogs: Grafikkarten- und CPU-Benchmarks - ComputerBase
> 
> Diese zeigen an dass man *in maximalen Details *mit Temporalem SMAA (!!) mit einer GTX 760 im Schnitt 33 Frames hat, und Du willst mir sagen Du hast in *@High* und 4 MSAA (!!!) 60 Frames, tut mir Leid aber das ist falsch.



Entschuldige dich lieber,  seit des letzten patches gab es dort einen mächtigen fps-schub.


----------



## PcGamer512 (19. Dezember 2014)

So hier jetzt mal die Bilder damit du das gehäule endlich aufhörst.



RavionHD schrieb:


> Wir sehen hier Benchmarks von Watch Dogs:
> Watch Dogs: Grafikkarten- und CPU-Benchmarks - ComputerBase
> 
> Diese zeigen an dass man in maximalen Details mit Temporalem SMAA (!!) mit einer GTX 760 im Schnitt 33 Frames hat, und Du willst mir sagen Du hast in @High und 4 MSAA (!!!) 60 Frames, tut mir Leid aber das ist falsch.
> ...



Hast du mal auf das Datum geschaut??
Das war der Release von Watch Dogs danach gab es unzählige Patches!


----------



## Crush182 (19. Dezember 2014)

Ist doch gut, dass es jetzt bei einigen (einigermaßen) vernünftig läuft... 
Da muss man doch nicht gleich wieder so anfangen :/


@PcGamer512: Was ist das da beim 2ten Bild für ein Loch in der Straße?
Ich hab das noch nie gesehen 
(Habe aber zugegebener weise auch schon sehr lange nicht mehr gespielt, weils beim letzten mal, mitten in ner nervigen Mission, abgestürtzt
ist.... da ist mir iwie die Lust auf das Spiel vergangen :/ )


----------



## PcGamer512 (19. Dezember 2014)

Crush182 schrieb:


> Ist doch gut, dass es jetzt bei einigen (einigermaßen) vernünftig läuft...
> Da muss man doch nicht gleich wieder so anfangen :/
> 
> 
> ...



Da war ein Dampfrohr was ich gehackt habe 
Wollte damit zeigen, dass die fps trotzdem konstant bleiben


----------



## RavionHD (19. Dezember 2014)

Ja, 4 MSAA ist trotzdem nicht aktiviert, dafür reichen die 2GB Speicher nicht aus, wenn ich stehe und nicht laufe/fahre erkennt man ja die Framedrops nicht die er mit einer 2GB Karte hat. In so einer Situation hatte ich mit meiner HD7870 auch soviele Frames.
Aber egal...

@SSJ4Crimson

Ich würde Dir (wie im Thread) eine gute Mischung aus The Worse Mod 0.8 (nicht Version 1.0), den von mir verlinktem SweetFX und eine Änderung der Gameprofile.xml empfehlen, das bietet meiner Meinung nach die beste Optik für für die Leistung.


----------



## PcGamer512 (19. Dezember 2014)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Ja, 4 MSAA ist trotzdem nicht aktiviert, dafür reichen die 2GB Speicher nicht aus, wenn ich stehe und nicht laufe/fahre erkennt man ja die Framedrops nicht die er mit einer 2GB Karte hat. In so einer Situation hatte ich mit meiner HD7870 auch soviele Frames.
> Aber egal...



Hast echt immer etwas zu meckern was 
ICh sagte schon ich hab auch in Ac Unity nur 1.9 gb bei sehr hohen details wo andere 3.8gb haben sry aber kann ich auch nichts für.
Und Framedrops hab ich genau 0


----------



## RavionHD (19. Dezember 2014)

PcGamer512 schrieb:


> Hast echt immer etwas zu meckern was
> ICh sagte schon ich hab auch in Ac Unity nur 1.9 gb bei sehr hohen details wo andere 3.8gb haben sry aber kann ich auch nichts für.
> Und Framedrops hab ich genau 0



Deine Vram limitiert also, absolut voll wird der nie,  1.9GB heißt Dein Vram limitiert und Du hast Nachladeruckler, gerade in Watch Dogs beim Fahren sind die sicher heftig.


----------



## PcGamer512 (19. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab beim fahren gar keine Nachruckler mehr hatte die auch damals vor den patches nie besonders ^^


----------



## RavionHD (19. Dezember 2014)

Fakt ist dass Watch Dogs mit 4 MSAA ohne Ultra Texturen knapp 3 GB Vram benötigt (mit schon 3.4GB), Du sagst 1.9GB sind voll, das heißt Dein Vram limitiert und Du hast heftige Nachladeruckler.

Die Speicherauslastung hat sich bei Watch Dogs mit den Patches nicht geändert, PCGH hat dazu noch einige Tests gemacht und mit 4 MSAA sind 2GB bei weitem zu wenig, mit T-SMAA würde ich es Dir sofort glauben, denn das hat meine alte HD7870 selbst in @max (Schatten und Texturen "High") auch gepackt mit ~40 Frames.


----------



## PcGamer512 (19. Dezember 2014)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Fakt ist dass Watch Dogs mit 4 MSAA ohne Ultra Texturen knapp 3 GB Vram benötigt (mit schon 3.4GB), Du sagst 1.9GB sind voll, das heißt Dein Vram limitiert und Du hast heftige Nachladeruckler.
> 
> Die Speicherauslastung hat sich bei Watch Dogs mit den Patches nicht geändert, PCGH hat dazu noch einige Tests gemacht und mit 4 MSAA sind 2GB bei weitem zu wenig, mit T-SMAA würde ich es Dir sofort glauben, denn das hat meine alte HD7870 selbst in @max (Schatten und Texturen "High") auch gepackt mit ~40 Frames.



Ich kann es nicht ändern sorry
Ich weiß das ich keine Nachruckler habe wenn dann ganz selten für 1 sec


----------



## RavionHD (20. Dezember 2014)

Sollte Watch Dogs nicht eine andere Stadt als DLC bekommen?
Hat man da nicht was von New Jersey gehört?
Gibt ja 0 Infos dazu.

@PcGamer512
Ich gönne es Dir ja, nur glaube ich es Dir nicht.


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (22. Dezember 2014)

Also ich hab auch keine Nachladeruckler. Zocke alles auf Hoch mit "Hohen" Texturen und 4x TXAA....Speicherauslastung 2046MB und flüssige 50FPS.


----------



## RavionHD (26. Januar 2015)

Wurde doch nichts mit der neuen Stadt a la New Jersey in Watch Dogs, hab echt gedacht dass so ein DLC kommt nachdem es angekündigt wurde, schade, hätte mich sehr gefreut darauf.


----------



## Crush182 (26. Januar 2015)

Wie.... da kommt nix mehr? (Wurde das iwo vom Entwickler bestätigt?  )
Wozu gibts denn dieses Season-Pass gedöns?


----------



## RavionHD (27. Januar 2015)

Crush182 schrieb:


> Wie.... da kommt nix mehr? (Wurde das iwo vom Entwickler bestätigt?  )
> Wozu gibts denn dieses Season-Pass gedöns?



Es gab ein Singleplayer DLC mit T-Bone und ein paar weitere Missionen in Form von DLC's welche alle im Season Pass sind, aber zu New Jersey gibt es nun schon sehr lange keine Infos mehr.


----------



## Crush182 (27. Januar 2015)

lol... und dafür nen Season-Pass, der auch jetzt noch ~20€ kostet  -.-


----------



## Shub Niggurath (28. Januar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Wurde doch nichts mit der neuen Stadt a la New Jersey in Watch Dogs, hab echt gedacht dass so ein DLC kommt nachdem es angekündigt wurde, schade, hätte mich sehr gefreut darauf.


New Jersey (Ostküste) ist doch komplett wo anders als Chicago.
Da hätten sie ja von Grund auf alles neu machen müssen.
Das wäre etwas für ein neues Spiel, aber so einen Aufriß nur für einen DLC zu machen?
Das sieht Ubisoft überhaupt nicht ähnlich.
Dafür klingelt die Kasse zu wenig.

Wobei Bad Blood ziemlich gut war.
Besser als das Hauptspiel.
Was wiederum auch nicht so schlecht war.
Vor allem nicht so schlimm, wie es rumposaunt wurde.

Die technische Seite war natürlich eine ganz andere Geschichte!



Crush182 schrieb:


> lol... und dafür nen Season-Pass, der auch jetzt noch ~20€ kostet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wird das nicht vorher angegeben, was man erhält?
Dann wäre das ja blindes Draufloskaufen.


----------



## RavionHD (28. Januar 2015)

Shub Niggurath schrieb:


> New Jersey (Ostküste) ist doch komplett wo anders als Chicago.
> Da hätten sie ja von Grund auf alles neu machen müssen.
> Das wäre etwas für ein neues Spiel, aber so einen Aufriß nur für einen DLC zu machen?
> Das sieht Ubisoft überhaupt nicht ähnlich.
> Dafür klingelt die Kasse zu wenig.



Bei Assassin's Creed Black Flag haben sie als DLC auch die französische Südküste inkl. neuem Charakter und Story als DLC angeboten welches im Season Pass enthalten war, nannte sich Freedom Cry.


----------



## criss vaughn (25. Februar 2015)

Lt. der Twitter-Ankündigung von Ubi sollte New Jersey vergangenen Herbst, also 1/4 Jahr nach WD-Release erscheinen - was aber natürlich nicht passte, da zum einen Bad Blood und zum anderen AC:U/FC4 losgelassen wurden. Ich gehe davon aus, dass Ubi nach den Querelen den DLC hat fallen lassen und sich auf die typischen Nachfolge-Episoden der Franchises konzentriert - es sind ja etliche Projekte in der Pipeline. Eigentlich schade, denn trotz der ganzen Macken hat mir WD super viel Spaß bereitet .. evtl. hole ich mir doch Bad Blood fürn 10er


----------



## IceMaster88 (3. März 2015)

Hey Leutz,

habe letztens meinen PC neu installiert, dachte uplay speichert ja alles in der Cloud, also keine savegames gesichert.
Wollte heute W_D weiterzocken, aber es ist keine savegame vorhanden...
Hätte vllt. einer ein save vom Anfang Akt 4??


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (3. März 2015)

IceMaster88 schrieb:


> Hey Leutz,
> 
> habe letztens meinen PC neu installiert, dachte uplay speichert ja alles in der Cloud, also keine savegames gesichert.
> Wollte heute W_D weiterzocken, aber es ist keine savegame vorhanden...
> Hätte vllt. einer ein save vom Anfang Akt 4??



Normalerweiße sind die auch in der Cloud gespeichert.
Hat Uplay dich nicht gefragt ob du deine Saves wiederherstellen möchtest?


----------



## RyzA (3. März 2015)

Ist glaube ich das nächste Spiel was ich mir holen werde. Den Vollpreis wollte ich am Anfang nicht bezahlen, das es doch einige Schwächen haben soll.
Nur doof das es ab 18 ist und das bei Amazon mit der Verifizierung so kompliziert. Vielleicht nochmal bei anderen Händler gucken oder direkt im Laden.


----------



## IceMaster88 (4. März 2015)

Ne hat nicht nachgefragt.


----------



## Crush182 (4. März 2015)

Wieso kompliziert?
Wurde das mit dem "Ausweiß an der Tür zeigen" geändert?


----------



## RyzA (8. März 2015)

Doch hast Recht ist immer noch so. Mir wäre es lieber man könnte einmalig eine Kopie seines ausweises nach Amazon schicken und die speichern das für weitere Bestellungen. Weil man ist ja nicht immer anwesend wenn die Bestellung ankommt.


----------



## RavionHD (14. März 2015)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Doch hast Recht ist immer noch so. Mir wäre es lieber man könnte einmalig eine Kopie seines ausweises nach Amazon schicken und die speichern das für weitere Bestellungen. Weil man ist ja nicht immer anwesend wenn die Bestellung ankommt.



15 Euro beim Sale, hol's Dir in Steam.


----------



## RyzA (18. März 2015)

Ich möchte Spiele lieber Retail haben, mit Verpackung.


----------



## LastChaosTyp (2. April 2015)

Spielt noch irgendwer den Multiplayer? Ich finde einfach aufs Verrecken keine Mitspieler :/


----------



## LastChaosTyp (3. April 2015)

Grade mal ne Runde online Freies Spiel gespielt, war mega lustig. Waren ein paar nette Leute da, mit denen man sich gut unterhalten konnte, bis dann ein Hacker in die Lobby kam :/
Der hat dann alle zerstört und man konnte ihm keinen Schaden machen, schade drum  Irgendwann ist mir dann die Lust wegen des Hackers vergangen und ich bin gequittet. Warum hackt man denn in WatchDogs???? Ist das Spiel wirklich so ernst?


----------



## hann96 (6. Mai 2015)

Will mich Uplay verarsch*n? Ich downloade gestern das Spiel zu 15%. Dann will ich den Download heute fortführen. Starte also Uplay. Er downloadet von vorne.


----------



## LastChaosTyp (6. Mai 2015)

Uplay halt....


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (7. Mai 2015)

Ist leider so...

Uplay kein keine Downloads fortsetzen.  Dazu müsste "er" auf deinem PC prüfen welche Dateien vom Spiel du schon hast.

Hat mich auch überrascht, als ich Far Cry 3 mir neu installieren wollte, weil es aber schon spät war den download bei 60% gestoppt.
Am nächsten Tag hat er den Download von Vorne angefangen.

Außer Steam ist mir jetzt auch kein Tool bekannt, welches Downloads fortsetzen kann. (Bei Origin bin ich mir nicht sicher....)


----------



## mist3r89 (7. Mai 2015)

was ich jetzt feststellen musste, nachdem ich es ne weile liegen lassen habe, dass selbst mit einem 980 SLI beim auto fahren ruckelt... Vram belegung knapp 3900mb... schon krass finde ich...
Musste nun trotzdem die Texturen von Ultra auf hoch einstufen... dafür läufts ca. rund mit TXAA 4x


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (7. Mai 2015)

Installier dir doch die "The Worse Mod" oder die "E3 2013 Mod".

Mit denen läuft auf meiner GTX 770 auf Ultra flüssig. (Nutze aber auch nur TXAA 2x)
Kann dir ja mal nen Screenshot schicken.


----------



## aloha84 (7. Mai 2015)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> was ich jetzt feststellen musste, nachdem ich es ne weile liegen lassen habe, dass selbst mit einem 980 SLI beim auto fahren ruckelt... Vram belegung knapp 3900mb... schon krass finde ich...
> Musste nun trotzdem die Texturen von Ultra auf hoch einstufen... dafür läufts ca. rund mit TXAA 4x



Liegt wie du schon richtig festgestellt hast an den Ultra Texturen in Verbindung mit manchen Systemkonfigs.
Es gibt sogar Leute die mit einer 780 Ti (3 GB VRAM) mit Ultra texturen Lagfrei zocken......bei anderen mit einer Titan (6GB) laggt es.
Warum, wieso weiß keiner, selbst Ubi Soft nicht, daher kommt auch kein Fix.


----------



## RavionHD (7. Mai 2015)

Texturen auf "Hoch" stellen und stattdessen die Ultra Texturmod von Maldo verwenden, sieht nicht nur viel besser aus als die normalen Ultra Texturen, sie performen auch sehr gut.


----------



## hann96 (7. Mai 2015)

SSJ4Crimson schrieb:


> Außer Steam ist mir jetzt auch kein Tool bekannt, welches Downloads fortsetzen kann. (Bei Origin bin ich mir nicht sicher....)


Origin kann das.


----------



## krankyphobious (9. Mai 2015)

Sogar das neue *GOG Galaxy *kann sofort nach einem System-Neustart die Downloads 
wieder aufnehmen (fortsetzen) 
Übrigens, ich habe wieder angefangen Watch Dogs zu spielen, mit TheWorse-Mod-10.
Sind da schon diese HD-Texturen inbegriffen und sollte ich dann im Menü die Texturen auf Hoch stellen, 
anstelle von Ultra?
Übrigens ist meiner Meinung nach die Ausleuchtung nachts Super und Tags furchtbar grell 
Da muss man die Helligkeit runter von 50 auf 30 stellen um es erträglich zu machen. 
Was kann man noch dagegen tun? Denn jedes mal runter stellen, das tue ich mir ned an.


----------



## RavionHD (11. Mai 2015)

Also ich habe mal alle Mods entfernt aus dem Spiel, ich weiß nicht was daran spielbar sein soll.

In Ultra (außer Texturen Hoch) und Temporal SMAA in 1080P habe ich beim schnellen Fahren Drops im 30-er Bereich (GTX970 13 Mhz, i5 3470 3.5 Ghz).

Mit den neuesten Patches.

Für mich ohne Mods quasi unspielbar.


----------



## mist3r89 (11. Mai 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Texturen auf "Hoch" stellen und stattdessen die Ultra Texturmod von Maldo verwenden, sieht nicht nur viel besser aus als die normalen Ultra Texturen, sie performen auch sehr gut.



habs hier schon gelesen und mit verfolgt, aber die Installation ist mir zu kompliziert 



RavionHD schrieb:


> Also ich habe mal alle Mods entfernt aus dem Spiel, ich weiß nicht was daran spielbar sein soll.
> 
> In Ultra (außer Texturen Hoch) und Temporal SMAA in 1080P habe ich beim schnellen Fahren Drops im 30-er Bereich (GTX970 13 Mhz, i5 3470 3.5 Ghz).
> 
> ...



Ne also, ich habe ja momentan keine Mods, aber beim fahren vielleicht drops um die 40. Also unter 30 fall ich nie, aber selbst wenn beim fahren der Vsync greift, ruckelts manchmal als würde der Vram überlaufen. Allerdings mit Texturen auf hoch überhaupt kein Problem mehr


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (11. Mai 2015)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> habs hier schon gelesen und mit verfolgt, aber die Installation ist mir zu kompliziert
> 
> 
> 
> Ne also, ich habe ja momentan keine Mods, aber beim fahren vielleicht drops um die 40. Also unter 30 fall ich nie, aber selbst wenn beim fahren der Vsync greift, ruckelts manchmal als würde der Vram überlaufen. Allerdings mit Texturen auf hoch überhaupt kein Problem mehr



Wenn du magst und Zeit hast könnte ich dir da per Teamviewer helfen.
Geht ganz easy und schnell. Musst halt nur wissen, welche Mods du haben willst.


----------



## mist3r89 (11. Mai 2015)

gerne können wir machen
Muss im Thread wieder mal die Bilder suchen


----------



## RavionHD (11. Mai 2015)

Das Spiel ist ungemoddet ein Wrack wenn selbst ein hochgetakteter i7 keine fast konstanten 60 Frames schafft:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lz39emto_fE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gemoddet sieht das Spiel besser aus und läuft selbst mit meinem i5 3470 viel besser.


----------



## aloha84 (11. Mai 2015)

Welche Mod hat denn die CPU Last gesenkt?


----------



## Euda (11. Mai 2015)

Mir wäre da immer noch keine bekannt.
Die Mods erhöhen erfahrungsgemäß die GPU-Auslastung, sodass die Frametimes nicht mehr so fies variieren, wie im CPU-Limit. Somit fühlt sich das Gameplay, bei mehr oder weniger (Geschmacksfrage) besserer Grafik, etwas flüssiger an.


----------



## mist3r89 (12. Mai 2015)

hab gestern versucht die Mods zu installieren XD
SweetFx hat geklappt  
und zwar diesen hier: TheWorse Mod 1.00 inkl. Maldo Ultra Textur Mod (neuester Patch vom 30.07.2014 inkludiert!!!):

Solange ich nur SweetFx laufen lasse funktioniert alles (und danke das alles ein wenig dünkler geworden ist... Kein wunder wollte ich immer nur nachts spielen XD)
Aber sobald ich die Ultra Textur Mod laufen lasse, oder die andere die auch in dem Link drin sind, wird das Anti Aliasing komplett verhunzt... Total unspielbar... musste die Mod wieder deaktivieren...


----------



## hann96 (16. Juni 2015)

Ich verfolge einen Verbrecher, der Verbrecher feuert auf mich. Ich lasse meine Waffe aber eingesteckt, da ich ihn nur erschlagen will. Bürger rufen die Polizei, wegen Schüssen, und die verfolgen mich, obwohl doch der Verbrecher geschossen hat.


----------



## Markus_P (16. Juni 2015)

Hallo!

Hab mir jetzt bei Steam um 11 Euro Watchdogs gekauft nur habe ich das Problem bei der Mission mit dem Bunker im Container feststecke 

Also wo man den Bunker betritt und mit dem Container nach unten fährt ...
Bei der Türe wo ich eingestiegen bin steht dann E Verlassen aber ich laufe immer nur gegen das Tor 

Bitte um schnelle Hilfe (Ich stecke fest )

edit: Mission neu starten hat geholfen 

mfg


----------



## amer_der_erste (21. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

wo finde ich mods (?) die das Game so hübsch wie möglich machen?

will alles von der Optik her rausholen, was möglich ist ..

DANKE


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (23. Juni 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wo finde ich mods (?) die das Game so hübsch wie möglich machen?
> 
> ...



1. Google Fragen  (Hab genau 5 Min gebraucht um die zu finden.

Diese beiden kann ich dir empfehlen: 

The Worse Mod: Watch_Dogs - TheWorse Mod 1.0 Final Download
E3-2012 Mod: https://www.dropbox.com/s/6smlsc9gsddoasu/Pure E3 2012 v6.rar?dl=0

Mir persönlich gefällt die Worse Mod am besten....ist aber Geschmackssache


----------



## RavionHD (23. Juni 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wo finde ich mods (?) die das Game so hübsch wie möglich machen?
> 
> ...



Bitte sehr:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/actionspiele/339230-watch-dogs-extrem-grafik-mod.html


----------



## Buddelbaby (26. Juni 2015)

Sehr schick der mod. Da kommt gleich neues Feeling auf.


----------



## LastChaosTyp (16. Februar 2016)

Moin, ich habe mal wieder WatchDogs angeschmissen und festgestellt, dass ich es nicht starten kann, wenn Nvidia ShadowPlay läuft. Jemand ne Idee, wie ich das beheben kann, ohne jedes mal ShadowPlay zu deaktivieren?


----------

